# welche Bikes fahrt ihr im Saarland und Umgebung!?!?!?!



## fissenid (4. Dezember 2006)

HallO!

in jedem Lokalforum gibts diesen Threat, nun denke ich mir, die Saarländer (und angrenzende) sollten sowas auch haben!!!!

Also her mit den Fotos.......

hier mal meines:














nun los..... die nächsten.....


----------



## wimpy (4. Dezember 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (4. Dezember 2006)

he wimpy seit wann hast du einen roten Lenker???


----------



## wimpy (4. Dezember 2006)

jetzt nicht mehr,den hab ich getauscht gegen einen doppelvegaser


----------



## Weltenbummlerin (4. Dezember 2006)

HEy Wimpy, Dein neues Bike finde ich spitzen Klasse!


----------



## Mais (4. Dezember 2006)




----------



## hausmuell (4. Dezember 2006)

So sah meine Kiste bis jetzt aus. Mom baustelle, rüste auf mit 203er Discs.
Bin halt ein schwerer Junge...


----------



## 007ike (4. Dezember 2006)

ok nicht das es nachher noch heißt ich würde nur rumspamen


----------



## Xededen (4. Dezember 2006)

Das wird das nächste Rad, man sollte erahnen können, was daraus wird 







Technische Frage:
Muss ich, wenn ich ein Bild hochladen will, dieses zuerst ins Fotoalbum hochladen ???
Oder kann ich Photos auch normal vom Rechner aus einfügen ??


----------



## bikeburnz (4. Dezember 2006)

schöne Gabel beim Giant..die hab ich auch und kommt auf meinen o7´er Keiler.. Bild folgt.. 


Bis jetzt  nur das im Angebot... 
Für touren und sonst alles...





für dirt..





mein ex bike..


----------



## Wiseman (4. Dezember 2006)

hehe

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/image.php?u=5003&dateline=1078441035&type=profile



aktuelles Bild vom Sumiswald habe ich noch nicht am Start, zumindest keins, dass in einen Hochglanzprospekt passen würde. Vielleicht kann mir da der Einheimische aushelfen ...

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (4. Dezember 2006)

was denn mit dem norco passiert?


----------



## CassandraComplx (5. Dezember 2006)

Moin !

Mein Bike
Mein Pool
Mein Auto


----------



## fissenid (5. Dezember 2006)

Moin!

@CassandraComplx

ich suche noch genau so einen "Ständer" für mein Bike!!!
Wo gibt es denn sowas????
Ist der auch für "kleinere" Arbeiten geeignet??

Merci!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## CassandraComplx (5. Dezember 2006)

Ist ein normales Dreibein und sollte eigentlich bei jedem Händler zu kriegen sein (meins iss vom Hauf in Riegelsberg und >10Jahre alt...)
Solange das VR (und der Dämpfer beim Fully ) drin ist, steht das Bike damit recht sicher und man kann problemlos am Antrieb rumschrauben...
OK, ein bisschen wackelt es halt, geht aber schon....


----------



## EmJay (5. Dezember 2006)

dann will ich mich mal nicht zurückhalten:





Seither neu: Tune Wasserträger, rote Kurbelschrauben, getunter Speedneedle (Nase gekürzt, teilweise Zebradesign, 85gr.)

Zum neuen Jahr kommen die neuen XTR Rapidfire in Verbindung mit den einzelnen Bremshebeln.


----------



## Gangaman (5. Dezember 2006)

DH radl:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/228164/ppuser/44898

und meine 
baldige dualmöhre :

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/318841/cat/2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackhawk88 (5. Dezember 2006)

^^mein racebike

gibt auch noch en racebike für dual, aber das is noch top-secret  

hab auch noch en rennrad, aber das is nicht besonders fotogen  


@Xededen:aus em saarland? so ein rad? da gibts ja nur eine logische konsequenz join soulrider-ev


----------



## bikeburnz (5. Dezember 2006)

norco is verkauft ..


----------



## chris84 (5. Dezember 2006)

schöne Endorfins! krieg ich auch irgendwann  

von meinem Existiert grad kein wirklich aktuelles, aber die die mich kennen kennen auch mein bike, und die die beides nicht kennen können ja mal mit fahren gehn


----------



## Xededen (5. Dezember 2006)

@blackhawk88
Ich kenn von euch zwar kaum einem vom Nick her, ihr mich wohl auch nicht. 

War mit euch Anfang Oktober in Winterberg )

Am We sollte es fertig sein, dann gibts es nochmal ein Bild


----------



## Gangaman (5. Dezember 2006)

@Xededen war ich net bei dir im auto ????einer der 2 kleinen freggaten


----------



## bikeburnz (5. Dezember 2006)

ahh ich kann mich erinnern...hattest noch deine freundin dabei ?


----------



## EmJay (5. Dezember 2006)

@ chris84: Wir kennen uns glaub ich von der Grünen Hölle CTF- bin der mit dem "falschen Sitzrohr", wenn du dich erinnerst  Hatte neben euch geparkt...


----------



## Xededen (5. Dezember 2006)

Gut kombiniert...

@ gangaman: Solange ich noch keinen Führerschein hätte, würde ich nicht über deren Autos lästern die dich mitnehmen


----------



## Blackhawk88 (5. Dezember 2006)

Xededen schrieb:


> @blackhawk88
> Ich kenn von euch zwar kaum einem vom Nick her, ihr mich wohl auch nicht.
> 
> War mit euch Anfang Oktober in Winterberg )
> ...



hmm ich glaub da war ich nich dabei

hat dir da keiner ne anmeldung in die hand gedrückt? geht ja gar nicht, da bin ich einmal nicht dabei und dann bauen die alle gleich nur noch mist


----------



## 007ike (5. Dezember 2006)

Blackhawk88 schrieb:


> hmm ich glaub da war ich nich dabei
> 
> hat dir da keiner ne anmeldung in die hand gedrückt? geht ja gar nicht, da bin ich einmal nicht dabei und dann bauen die alle gleich nur noch mist



.................der is schon in nem Verein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpetit (5. Dezember 2006)

Und hier ist meins.


----------



## Blackhawk88 (5. Dezember 2006)

007ike schrieb:


> .................der is schon in nem Verein



das hast du gut erkannt, er ist in einem verein, in irgendeinem...

aber hier geht es um den soulrider-ev, DEN verein im saarland
welcher verein hat den sonst so ne geniale homepage und veranstaltet so ne heiße end of season party?? richtig KEINER 

außerdem hat man noch viele weitere tolle vorteile wenn man im verein ist, wie man hier nachlesen kann


----------



## chris84 (5. Dezember 2006)

@EmJay: joa, das kann sein. Ich kann mich da ganz dunkel an ein Endorfin erinnern. 
was war denn mit dem "falschen Sitzrohr"? da kann ich mich gar nicht mehr dran erinnern


----------



## EmJay (6. Dezember 2006)

@ chris: bin mit deinem Kumpel, der auch ein weißes Endorfin fährt, in´s Gespräch gekommen und wir haben festgstellt, dass der Klemmschlitz für die Stütze bei mir nach hinten zeigt (was bisher bei keinem andern von mir gesehenen Endorfin der Fall ist) und bei ihm nach vorn.

Laut Endorfin handelt es sich wohl um nen Fehler, wie ich jetzt weiß.


----------



## chris84 (6. Dezember 2006)

aaaahja, jetzt erinnere ich mich wieder!


----------



## Gangaman (6. Dezember 2006)

@Xededen es war halt immer so heiß bei dir in der kiste ......kannst ja auch noch die amsel fragen^^


----------



## koloss (10. Dezember 2006)

Hier mal mein neues Gebrauchtes. Hat lange auf sich warten lassen!





Weitere Bilder davon in meinem Album.

Bin ja noch Newbie auf dem Gebiet des "Extremen". 
Fährt sich übrigens ganz gut  . Da geht schon einiges.

Vielleicht mach ich auch mal ein Bild von meinem CC-ler aus Stahl und Flexhinterbau  

Naja, dann hätt ich da noch ein "Spaß-Rad", aber auch noch kein Foto. Vielleicht baue ich es dann erstmal zum Dual um.
Aber meine Renner lass ich mal außen vor, weil das Giant ist mit Motorrrad das 9. Zweirad in meinem Besitz. Vom 10. hab ich mich letzte Woche getrennt. *prahl*prahl*

Jaja, ich weiß: Verrückt!

So, jetzt aber genug BLABLA, war ja immerhin mein ersten Beitrag im Forum.


GRuß
TT


----------



## 007ike (10. Dezember 2006)

so mein Projekt 2007. Ausfahrt war gestern, Blick über die Saar kurz hinter Mettlach.


----------



## Xededen (10. Dezember 2006)

Sachma 007ike, du wechselst die Bikes häufiger als andere Leute die Unterhosen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (11. Dezember 2006)

007ike schrieb:


> so mein Projekt 2007. Ausfahrt war gestern, Blick über die Saar kurz hinter Mettlach.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/320121



Wann warst du denn da 007ike??

Ich bin gestern an der gleichen Stelle vorbei von Orscholz Richtung Mettlach! Müsste so 13.30- 14.00 Uhr gewesen sein!

War allein on Tour und habe dei dem "tollen" Wetter auch keinen Biker getroffen..... nur spuren im Schnee ääähhh Matsch meine ich!!!!

Bis die Tage!

Dominik


----------



## 007ike (11. Dezember 2006)

12:52 Uhr
AUf der Suche nach dem perfekten bike bin ich wohl endlich fündig geworden. Hab aber gemerkt, es braucht halt 3 verschiedene dazu ;-)


----------



## Xededen (11. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 
hier der Nachtrag zum Giant Glory.
Wird nur noch die Schaltung geändert....XTR nur übergangsweise....


----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. Dezember 2006)

Das ist ja iiirrreee! Darf ich das mal bei Schönwetter besteigen? Ich verspreche auch hoch und heilig nicht zu stürzen!


----------



## Xededen (11. Dezember 2006)

Wollte da noch Bilder schicken....
Also das Rad darfste mal fahren, besteigen hört sich so schmutzig an


----------



## Blackhawk88 (11. Dezember 2006)

also eigendlich gefällt mir das glory ja nicht, mit diesem "sack" am unterrohr, aber die lackierung ist wirklich pornös


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xededen (11. Dezember 2006)

Hey, bitte keine Kritik 

Ich finde das eigentlich recht interessant, da das Unterrohr ein Vierkantrohr ist, das im Dämpferbereich sich verbreitert, schön Druckumgeformt ....


----------



## koloss (11. Dezember 2006)

@xededen
Dann wirds ja doch mal Zeit, dass ich das Gefährt mal live erleben darf.

Muss ja ein tolles Ding sein, wenn es andere Leute schon besteigen wollen .

Das mit dem XTR war mir noch neu, Mensch schäm dich! Soviel langweilige Vorlesungen, und kein Wort davon!

Viel Spaß morgen!  


Gruß


----------



## Skeletor23 (13. Dezember 2006)

Bilder sind nicht ganz aktuell, hab mitlerweile neue Laufräder (Sun MTX)
und neuen Sattel (Selle nt1)...werd die Tage mal neue Bilder machen


----------



## Blackhawk88 (13. Dezember 2006)

wirklich schön aufgebaut!
warum hast du auf mtx gewechselt?


----------



## 007ike (13. Dezember 2006)

Xededen schrieb:


> Wollte da noch Bilder schicken....
> Also das Rad darfste mal fahren, besteigen hört sich so schmutzig an



sag mal, hast du es mit dem Mopet jetzt richtig böse vor? Wo fährst du denn damit rum???


----------



## Xededen (13. Dezember 2006)

Mein Mopped ist doch garnicht auf dem Bild, obwohl es  in 1 m Entfernug steht, wie konntest du das sehen ?????

Mit dem "Fahrrad" werden wir mal sehen, was sich nächstes Jahr so ergeben wird.


----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (13. Dezember 2006)

http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/619/bike025vx8.jpg

nich so schön wie die anderen hier aber naja, es gehört hier rein.........


----------



## 007ike (14. Dezember 2006)

~Sumo~Steve~ schrieb:


> http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/619/bike025vx8.jpg
> 
> nich so schön wie die anderen hier aber naja, es gehört hier rein.........



also mir gefällts! Schön schlicht schwarz mit einer bösartig grünen Gabel!


----------



## fissenid (14. Dezember 2006)

~Sumo~Steve~ schrieb:


> http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/619/bike025vx8.jpg
> 
> nich so schön wie die anderen hier aber naja, es gehört hier rein.........



Ich finde es auch schön... schwarz schlicht.... aber gut.

Welcher Hersteller ist es??? Wollte mir anfangs ein Transalp24. de Bike zulegen...könnte soeines sein, oder???


----------



## Skeletor23 (14. Dezember 2006)

Blackhawk88 schrieb:


> wirklich schön aufgebaut!
> warum hast du auf mtx gewechselt?



danke.

hauptsächlich weil ich hinten ne Deore Nabe hatte und hinten silberne und vorne schwarze Speichen (hört sich vielleicht blöd an, sah aber verdammt mies aus )

auf jeden Fall hat sich dann die Frage gestellt, nur neues Hintterrad für ca. 120 Euro oder ganzen Satz im Angebot für 170 mit Nope 2XWay.
(Ich weiß es ist nicht der beste LRS, aber PreisLeistung find ich super)
Ich hab mich dann für letzteres entschieden und wollte halt mal was anderes ausprobieren, also die MTX-s. Sind halt etwas breiter als die Singletrack und wurden mir mehrfach empfohlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aco (14. Dezember 2006)

Dem aktuellen Wetter angepasst... (Aufnahme ist von gestern)







Und die hier sind ein wenig off-topic, aber bike ist nunmal bike


----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (14. Dezember 2006)

007ike schrieb:


> also mir gefällts! Schön schlicht schwarz mit einer bösartig grünen Gabel!



DAnke       ........mir auch


----------



## Blackhawk88 (14. Dezember 2006)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> danke.
> 
> hauptsächlich weil ich hinten ne Deore Nabe hatte und hinten silberne und vorne schwarze Speichen (hört sich vielleicht blöd an, sah aber verdammt mies aus )
> 
> ...



^^versteh ich!

ich hab auch en satz single track mit den nope naben, fahr den jetzt schon en jahr und kann nix negatives darüber berichten, hatte auch erst gedacht die nope naben wären nit so der brenner, aber ich wurde eines besseren belehrt


----------



## knorpelgott (18. Dezember 2006)

hi
vielleicht ne sau doofe frage!
ich würd auch gern mein baby adden, aber ich hab kein bock mein bike mit 60kb hier hin zu machen! wie habt ihr die hochgeladen??
wenn ichs mit url mach meint er auch se iss zu groß! sinn so um die 180kb

greetz


----------



## fissenid (19. Dezember 2006)

knorpelgott schrieb:


> hi
> vielleicht ne sau doofe frage!
> ich würd auch gern mein baby adden, aber ich hab kein bock mein bike mit 60kb hier hin zu machen! wie habt ihr die hochgeladen??
> wenn ichs mit url mach meint er auch se iss zu groß! sinn so um die 180kb
> ...



moin!!!

ich habe meine Fotos im ibc- Fotoalbum und habe die addy eingetragen!
klappt wunderbar..... und sind größe wie 60kb..... das wäre auch eine "scheißqualität" für die tollen bikes....

hast du auch ein foto mit deinen crossmax slr????

greetz


----------



## aco (19. Dezember 2006)

knorpelgott schrieb:


> hi
> vielleicht ne sau doofe frage!
> ich würd auch gern mein baby adden, aber ich hab kein bock mein bike mit 60kb hier hin zu machen! wie habt ihr die hochgeladen??
> wenn ichs mit url mach meint er auch se iss zu groß! sinn so um die 180kb
> greetz



Ich hab mal gelernt - doofe Frage gibt es nicht, nur doofe Antworten. 

Allerdings kann ich das Problem gerade nicht nachvollziehen. Das Bild hier, hat runde 470k. Du solltest gg. in einem separaten Fenster/Browser mal die URL testen, ob sich dort das Bild laden lässt. Bei Fehler gibts einfach nur einen "broken link" Button. Aber eine Meldung wie Du sie schilderst, habe ich nicht gesehen.


----------



## Maui (19. Dezember 2006)

ALUTECH nadierlich unzwar den Pudel  










http://soulrider-ev.de/website/images/stories/news/Pudel_Klein1.JPG


----------



## Lord-Speed (19. Dezember 2006)

hier mein Bike !!






Lord-Speed


----------



## Tonino (19. Dezember 2006)

Mein kleines Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knorpelgott (19. Dezember 2006)

Hier mein altes!!
Bissel kack quali!!


----------



## knorpelgott (19. Dezember 2006)

So! jetzt aber!
Hier ist mein Schmuckstück!
Ist Sie nicht wunderschön??


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Dezember 2006)

"Sie" ist wohl eine Nummer zu klein für dich und hat zudem *nur* die Beine von Dolores  

Grüße.


----------



## knorpelgott (19. Dezember 2006)

SIE ist genau richtig!
XL Rahmen sehen zudem sehr sehr kacke aus


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Dezember 2006)

knorpelgott schrieb:


> SIE ist genau richtig!
> XL Rahmen sehen zudem sehr sehr kacke aus



Bei CD leider nicht nur die XL Rahmen  

War auch nur als scherzhafte Antwort auf deine scherzhafte(?) Frage:"Ist Sie nicht wunderschön?", gedacht. 
Obwohl die Sattelstütze schon verdammt weit da rausragt, warum ist das bei deinem "alten" Bike nicht so, bist du gewachsen?

Grüße.


----------



## Kendooo (19. Dezember 2006)

Ich finde auch sowohl dein altes Cannondale als auch das Nicolai hier sehr schön. Große Rahmen gefallen mir eigentlich sogar eher noch besser. Je kleiner sie werden, desto komischer sieht es aus, wenn man noch ein bißchen Überhöhung hinbekommen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knorpelgott (19. Dezember 2006)

Sag nix gegen CANNONDALE!  
Nee, hab quasi meine Sitzposition en wenig geändert! 
Der alte Rahmen hatte auch ne etwas größere Sattelrohrlänge!
Sieht nur so krass aus!


----------



## aco (19. Dezember 2006)

@knorpelgott
Mich würd mal Deine Schrittlänge interessieren und warum Du Deine "lefty" nicht wieder verwendest?

Ansonsten war für mich, genau dieses Bild von Dir, Grund und Motivation, mir bei Nicolai ein Spezialrahmen schweissen zu lassen...
Mit 2.09m auf einem 26" mit einer 500er Sattelstange? Neeee, lass' man, nicht für mich.


----------



## knorpelgott (19. Dezember 2006)

hab ne schrittlänge von 88cm und meine 420mm stütze iss noch en stück weit drin! ich sag ja, es sieht krasser aus als es iss


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Dezember 2006)

ich habe Schrittlänge 87cm. Wenn das ein CD L Rahmen ist, bräuchte ich eine Leiter, um bei dem Auszug auf das Bike zu kommen. Perspektive hin- oder her, wenn man die Stüze mit dem Oberrohr vergleicht, schaut die gut über 30cm aus dem Rahmen. Da kann also was nicht stimmen!

Grüße.


----------



## knorpelgott (19. Dezember 2006)

da stimmt alles!
komm super mit zurecht!
unn über geschmack lässt sich streiten!
ODER?????


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Dezember 2006)

Über Geschmack ja, nicht über Effizienz. Ich selbst sitze eigentlich schon zu hoch, du aber mit 1cm Schrittlänge mehr, sitzt nochmal gute 6-7cm höher als ich - du könntest wesentlich mehr aus deinen Beinen holen...aber jeder wie er will  

Sorry für OT, deshalb hier mal ein Bild von meinem "Winterrad" im Sommer:






Grüße.


----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (19. Dezember 2006)

@ einheimischer

schick  
cooles bike, gelungenes Foto


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Dezember 2006)

Danke Danke!

Hier noch eins vom "Sommerrad" im Winter (leider nicht ganz aktuell):






Grüße.


----------



## Mais (19. Dezember 2006)

also wenn das hinhaut und ich mir zu weihnachten ein paar teile koofen kann gibts auch schöne bilder von meinem schatz
so dann erstmal nur altbekanntes:
inzwischen anders : rot eloxierte flaschenhalter, leichtere griffe
kommt noch: 
-flite tt
-thomson elite (schwarz)
-xt gruppe (komplett)
-avid sd7
-neuer LRS - bin mir noch nicht schlüssig welcher
und dann ist aber auch gut
denke diese pläne dürfte ich bis mitte nächsten jahres durchgeführt bekommen.

bild :


----------



## wimpy (19. Dezember 2006)

Ein Bike im Kornfeld..... 





Einheimischer schrieb:


> Über Geschmack ja, nicht über Effizienz. Ich selbst sitze eigentlich schon zu hoch, du aber mit 1cm Schrittlänge mehr, sitzt nochmal gute 6-7cm höher als ich - du könntest wesentlich mehr aus deinen Beinen holen...aber jeder wie er will
> 
> Sorry für OT, deshalb hier mal ein Bild von meinem "Winterrad" im Sommer:
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (19. Dezember 2006)

Warum fährst du eigentlich mit deinem Winterrad im Sommer und mit deinem Sommerrad im Winter


----------



## knorpelgott (19. Dezember 2006)

naja, vielleicht versuch ich mal was! Fühl mich halt wohl so!
kann aber nicht sagen dass aus meinen beinen nix raus kommt ;-)


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Dezember 2006)

@wimpy: klar, dass das von dir kommen musste  

@SumoSteve: ähm äh tja   

@knorpelgott: versuch das echt mal, einfach ein paar cm weiter runter. Die Faustformel: die Ferse soll bei senkrechter Kurbelarmstellung (nach unten) gerade auf dem Pedal aufliegen, ohne das Becken zu überstrecken, kennst du? Das ist wie wenn du im Auto zu weit hinten sitzt und so das Gaspedal nicht ganz durchdrücken kannst. Mit einem 200 PS Auto fährst du so auch ganz schön schnell, aber wehe  wenn das Pedal die Fußmatte berührt... 

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (20. Dezember 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:


> Das ist wie wenn du im Auto zu weit hinten sitzt und so das Gaspedal nicht ganz durchdrücken kannst. Mit einem 200 PS Auto fährst du so auch ganz schön schnell, aber wehe  wenn das Pedal die Fußmatte berührt...
> 
> Grüße.



Ein schöner Vergleich!


----------



## nojumper (20. Dezember 2006)

na, dann geb' ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu


----------



## Mais (20. Dezember 2006)

immerwieder schön das simplon
vor allem die german:a


----------



## agent_smith (20. Dezember 2006)

sommerbike


----------



## crazyeddie (21. Dezember 2006)

winterbike:


----------



## 007ike (21. Dezember 2006)

WOW Eddie, heißes Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (21. Dezember 2006)

nojumper schrieb:


> na, dann geb' ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu





Wirklich ein sehr tolles Bike.... 10,4 Kilo für ein Fully...... naja wenn die Gabe nur ein KILO wiegt ;-))

Wo gibt es denn diesen tollen "Ständer"???

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## nojumper (21. Dezember 2006)

Danke für die Blumen   Allerdings finde ich die GA gar nicht sooo schön, aber die Funktion........ Und mit ihren 1350 gr. ist sie so manchem hier auch schon deutlich zu schwer (gelle eddie  )

@fissenid: den Ständer gibt's für 19,90 bei Rose http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=3651
Zum schrauben ist er nicht stabil genug, aber dafür macht er sich ganz gut im Wohnzimmer


----------



## wimpy (21. Dezember 2006)

so ich mach jetzt auch mal was

mein Votec 





Mein Bike für alle anderen sachen wie auf die Arbeit und zur Kneipe fahren






Und mein geiles Moped hatt mittlerweile fast 5 ps auf 20kg leergewicht


----------



## crazyeddie (21. Dezember 2006)

007ike schrieb:


> WOW Eddie, heißes Teil!



danke danke  wenigstens funktioniert es halbwegs problemfrei. außerdem schult starrbike fahren die fahrtechnik, und das hab ich nunmal bitter nötig wie ihr wisst  



nojumper schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen   Allerdings finde ich die GA gar nicht sooo schön, aber die Funktion........ Und mit ihren 1350 gr. ist sie so manchem hier auch schon deutlich zu schwer (gelle eddie  )



die tage sind leider gezählt... meine nächste gabel is geschätzte 200g schwerer als deine  allerdings wird das nächste rad, so ich es mir leisten kann, im vergleich zum extralite das reinste downhill-geschoss. vielleicht kann ich dann bergab mal mithalten.


----------



## nojumper (21. Dezember 2006)

@crazyeddie: Mithalten konnest Du schon immer, solange Du nicht mangels Gewicht und aufgrund von Seitenwind die Bodenhaftung verloren hast


----------



## Einheimischer (21. Dezember 2006)

Mein GanzjahresradmitohneSchaltung:






Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wimpy (21. Dezember 2006)

so schön rot wie ein feuerwehrfahrrad ich werd mir in nächster zeit auch mal ein singlespeed aufbauen.
wenn man damit länger fährt gibt das bestimmt mächtig bumms in die beine


----------



## Einheimischer (21. Dezember 2006)

Ganz ehrlich? Länger als nötig würde ich mit dem Ding nie fahren!  Als Stadtschlampe allerdings ideal, mit 9Kg auch noch bequem in der Bahn zu transportieren.

Grüße.


----------



## wimpy (21. Dezember 2006)

ich denke wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat lässt es sich bestimmt geil fahren ich wurde bei schlaflos im sattel von einem echt bekloppten sinlgespeed fahrer ohne freilauf im trail überholt und das sah echt sau geil aus wie der getretten hat bergrunter


----------



## Einheimischer (21. Dezember 2006)

wimpy schrieb:


> ich denke wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat lässt es sich bestimmt geil fahren ich wurde bei schlaflos im sattel von einem echt bekloppten sinlgespeed fahrer ohne freilauf im trail überholt und das sah echt sau geil aus wie der getretten hat bergrunter



Ja, fahren lässt sich das schon. Stellt sich blos die Frage nach dem Sinn - andererseits muss ja auch nicht immer alles einen Sinn haben  
Ich hab neulich (in Alltagskleidung) übrigens einen Storck Scenario Carbonrenner mit dem Teil versägt, der Typ war den Tränen nah*  

Grüße.

*ok, er war verm. schon weit über 70, aber egal


----------



## wimpy (21. Dezember 2006)

den spass hab ich jeden morgen wenn ich zur arbeit fahre oder heimfahre in der stadt autos überholen und mich darüber total freuen wie doof manche autofahrer 
einen ansehen wenn man sie mit dem rad(natürlich immer rechts ) im stadtverkehr hintersich lässt 
manchmal ist das leben doch echt zu geil


----------



## DerTeufel (22. Dezember 2006)

Mein 2005er Cube LTD AMS


----------



## Kendooo (22. Dezember 2006)

Nicht schön, ein rauliches Bild aber ganz funktionell:


----------



## zeitweiser (24. Dezember 2006)

Mein Neuaufbau aus dem Herbst diesen Jahres


----------



## agent_smith (28. Dezember 2006)

winterbike:


----------



## fissenid (2. Januar 2007)

HallO!

meine Fotos sind weg.... habe die Tage meine Galerie aufgeräumt und leider den Threat vergessen....









und das aktuellste!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiegerbaehr (2. Januar 2007)

fissenid schrieb:


> moin!!!
> 
> ich habe meine Fotos im ibc- Fotoalbum und habe die addy eingetragen!
> klappt wunderbar..... und sind größe wie 60kb..... das wäre auch eine "scheißqualität" für die tollen bikes....
> ...




Frage von mir: was bitte ist die "addy" ? Ich hab mein Foto im IBC Album und möchte es hier einstellen


----------



## chris84 (2. Januar 2007)

Addy ist die kurzform für Adresse...

wenn du die bilder im Fotoalbum hier hast: 

Bild öffnen, recht maustaste, Grafikadresse kopieren und dann hier im Tread mit dem Grafik-Einfügen Button einfügen

das sieht dann beim schreiben so aus: 




und erscheint dann im Tread als bild...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Januar 2007)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:


> Frage von mir: was bitte ist die "addy" ? Ich hab mein Foto im IBC Album und möchte es hier einstellen



Einfach Bildadresse kopieren und dann über "Grafik einfügen" einfügen, fertig.

Tiegerbaehrs Bike:





Edit: Chris war mal wieder schneller.

Grüße.


----------



## LoR_1 (2. Januar 2007)




----------



## Der P (5. Januar 2007)

Mein Anfänger Radl kann hier zwar noch nicht mithalten, aber ich poste es trotzdem mal. Soll ja auch noch nicht der endgültige Zustand sein... 










und für die Straße...


----------



## Blackhawk88 (6. Januar 2007)

@der p:dein straßen rädchen gefällt mir echt gut, mit na silbernen gabel wärs noch schöner...aber was ist schon perfekt


----------



## chris84 (6. Januar 2007)

@der P: dein MTB gefällt mir, tolle Farbe! nicht schwarz oder silber wie sämtliche anderen Bikes...
da würde mein Braun-Beige ganz gut nebendran passen  
(etwas unscharf, aber ich hab im moment kein besseres mit der aktuellen Ausstattung)





und in das Rennrad gehört ne polierte Gabel


----------



## Der P (6. Januar 2007)

Danke, danke....dein braun/beige gefällt mir auch gut. Aber eigentlich bräucht ich ne Halle mit Rädern bei dem was mir alles gefällt   

Bei meinem Straßenrad hab ich zur Zeit die Anbauteile auch in schwarz weil ich mit der Vorbaulänge noch experimentiere und da bissl was schwarzes zur Hand hatte. Mein Favorit wären auch silberne Roox Teile und ne slberne Gabel. Aber das liebe Geld...naja bald. Bin ja noch blutiger Anfänger und konzentriere mich jetzt erstmal bissl aufs fahren


----------



## Deleted 77286 (7. Januar 2007)

Das ist mein Schmuckstück...





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (7. Januar 2007)

hier ist mein neuester Coup  ..


----------



## Blackhawk88 (7. Januar 2007)

hübsches gerät, aber wenn du so viel geld für ein bike ausgibst sollte auch noch geld über sein für 2 ordentliche reifen  

und er rockring gefällt mir gar nicht...


----------



## bikeburnz (7. Januar 2007)

Lieber P. mit einem p am Schluss!
Die Reifen fahr ich noch runter und zum ersten Rennen gibts n Satz neue.
Was findest du an dem Rockring schei**e ? War bei der Kurbel dabei is n Truvativ.. und ich find ihn ok. 

Du weisst doch das ich die Dinger brauche..


----------



## Blackhawk88 (9. Januar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> Lieber P. mit einem p am Schluss!
> Die Reifen fahr ich noch runter und zum ersten Rennen gibts n Satz neue.
> Was findest du an dem Rockring schei**e ? War bei der Kurbel dabei is n Truvativ.. und ich find ihn ok.
> 
> Du weisst doch das ich die Dinger brauche..



also erstens es heißt p. mit 2 p am schluss, aber ich habs mitlerweile fast aufgegeben dass das jemand richtig schreibt...ich denk mir nur noch "die sind einfach zu doof"  

2. ich find den eigendlich nicht *******, ich find den nur ******* häßlich, sieht so nach billig plastik-müll aus und das wo das rad doch sonst so edel aussieht...


----------



## bikeburnz (9. Januar 2007)

ok p mit 2 pp am schluss 

hast dich nochma gerettet


----------



## atlas (21. Januar 2007)

Hall

So dann will ich auch mal.Es ist nix besonderes(eigendlich doch-meins),es ist nicht teuer,und e

s ist nie schnell genug(liegt an mir).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_Bergwerk (21. Januar 2007)

mein bike
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/317468/cat/500/ppuser/55954


----------



## fissenid (22. Januar 2007)

atlas schrieb:


> Hall
> 
> So dann will ich auch mal.Es ist nix besonderes(eigendlich doch-meins),es ist nicht teuer,und e
> 
> s ist nie schnell genug(liegt an mir).



Hallo atlas!

ich dachte immer OCCP Bikes aus Merzig machen nur CycloCross Maschinen. 
Ansomsten doch nicht schlecht, nur mit dem "Sofasattel" hätte ich meine Probleme!! ;-))


----------



## atlas (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo

Danke,ich kenne den Oliver über mein Fitness-studio.Es hat nach Bestellung ca.3 Monate gedauert bis ich`s hatte.Maßgabe war damals ein stabiler Rahmen,der ausbaufähig ist.Mein "Kampfgewicht damals ca. 102kg-jetzt 86.
Die gefederte Sattelstütze hab ich wegen einem Bandscheibenvorfall(nicht operiert und das soll so bleiben).Die Farbe des Sattels ist rot-Kamera taugt nicht viel.

MfG
Jörg


----------



## chris84 (25. Januar 2007)

hab mal en aktuelles bildchen gemacht... so sauber war es bike schon lang nicht mehr


----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. Januar 2007)

chris84 schrieb:


> schöne Endorfins! krieg ich auch irgendwann
> 
> von meinem Existiert grad kein wirklich aktuelles, aber die die mich kennen kennen auch mein bike, und die die beides nicht kennen können ja mal mit fahren gehn



chris !!!!!!!! Du wirst dir doch kein Bike von dem "macher" aus Hauenstein kaufen wollen!     Kauf dir besser ein CANYON


----------



## paddy King (22. Februar 2007)

hi leute 
fahr ein scott high octane 20" .....gibts jetzt nicht mehr weswegen ich auch keine fotos gefunden habe (nicht wundern dass ich 20"fahre bin ja erst 11 und klein für mein alter)


----------



## Da Anhänger (22. Februar 2007)

so was fahren wir zur zeit noch..


----------



## Tobilas (1. März 2007)

also ehrlich, so geile Bikes hier im Saarland, Reschpekt!!!  
jetzt schmeiß ich auch mal mein Bike in den Ring, ein 04er Yeti, die Kurbel ist mittlerweile duch eine XT ersetzt worden, bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil, downhill ist halt Yeti-like, aber auch uphill super ! (ich hoffe, daß das jetzt funktioniert)


----------



## das_Bergwerk (4. März 2007)

meines mit einigen neuteilen 




[/IMG]


----------



## chris84 (4. März 2007)

sehr schönes Bike!  
is bis auf Anbauteile wie Sattelstütze, Lenker usw. fast genau so aufgebaut wie meins  

aber mach doch bitte an den Kettenstrebenschutz schwarze Kabelbinder   
(kleiner Tip noch: Beklebe die stelle zwischen dem Ende des Kettenschutzes und hinter der Kurbel mit Folie o.ä., sonst wird da beim ersten Kettenklemmer der Lack verhunzt  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (4. März 2007)

dem rad auch die letzten "rennambitionen" geraubt
mein rücken liebt mich dafür. und mit 12.7 kg bei den verbauten parts auch noch recht verträgliches gewicht


----------



## Der P (8. März 2007)

Hier ein kleines Update von meinen 2...nicht das ich noch unerkannt an jemand vorbei fahre 
Nebenbei hab ich das Zyankali jetzt bei etwa 11 kg. Als nächstes müssen Kurbel und Laufräder dran glauben   











Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Da Anhänger (9. März 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=346102
hoffe das geht so..


----------



## Der P (9. März 2007)

Schick, schick....wieviel bringt es denn auf die Waage?
Hast du die Stylo Kurbel schon länger? Zufrieden damit?

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## chris84 (10. März 2007)

@ da Anhänger: 

schönes Bike! du weißt ja dass es damit jetzt ab sofort Pflicht ist sonntags morgens am Treffpunkt zu erscheinen!  
aufn ersten blick dachte ich: boa, is das Rad klein, dann hab ich gesehen dass du das bist


----------



## Da Anhänger (10. März 2007)

Merci! also die Stylo fahr ich jetzt zum ersten mal bin vorher die alte firex gefahren und war mit der auch zufriden denke das es mit der stylo nicht anders sein wird:_9 hoffe ich zumindest..ist leider auch etwas schwer,hat fast 10 kilo aber ichd enke das ich wenn ich alle teile dran haben die noch bestellt sind so auf 9.7 komm..das sind schonmal 300gramm weniger..

Jaja chris denk dran kleine bikes haben weniger masse...und sooo klein is es ja auch wieder nicht..is ja noch normale größe..
wenn die stylo tuck is kommt evtl ne Magma dran..da bekomm ich noch en preis die tage genannt..und dann wirds wieder leichter..

gruß


----------



## pepe2 (16. März 2007)

wimpy schrieb:


> den spass hab ich jeden morgen wenn ich zur arbeit fahre oder heimfahre in der stadt autos überholen und mich darüber total freuen wie doof manche autofahrer
> einen ansehen wenn man sie mit dem rad(natürlich immer rechts ) im stadtverkehr hintersich lässt
> manchmal ist das leben doch echt zu geil



Hallo C.W. , Wimpy aha!!!   Hab da mal so durchgekuckt und dich entdeckt.  COOOOOL  !   Wenn du an diesen Autos vorbeifährst, haben die dann rote oder weiße Rücklichter ? Bei weißen kommen sie dir entgegen. Also nix mit überholen. Nur Tipp.   Bis bald , Wiiimbyy.


----------



## wimpy (16. März 2007)

watt? wer bist du denn?




pepe2 schrieb:


> Hallo C.W. , Wimpy aha!!!   Hab da mal so durchgekuckt und dich entdeckt.  COOOOOL  !   Wenn du an diesen Autos vorbeifährst, haben die dann rote oder weiße Rücklichter ? Bei weißen kommen sie dir entgegen. Also nix mit überholen. Nur Tipp.   Bis bald , Wiiimbyy.


----------



## Optimizer (22. März 2007)

Ich komme zwar nicht aus dem Saarland ("Gott sei Dank"), aber die Westpfalz gehört ja auch zu diesem Forum.

Deshalb hier meins:





Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (22. März 2007)

Das


Optimizer schrieb:


> ("Gott sei Dank")


hättest Du dir sparen können


----------



## Optimizer (22. März 2007)

wieso "sparen können"? Bringt doch wieder frischen Wind in den thread...


Gruß
Der Optimizer - hat nix gegen Saarlänner...


----------



## wimpy (22. März 2007)

jetzt müsste eigentlich jemand "PÄLZERWITZE" posten


----------



## CassandraComplx (22. März 2007)

wimpy schrieb:


> jetzt müsste eigentlich jemand "PÄLZERWITZE" posten


 
bitte schön:
http://www.pfaelzerwitze.de.vu/
dort auf den Link "Witze"


----------



## Optimizer (22. März 2007)

hey, jetzt bitte nix gegen Pfälzer!
Ich bin wirklich sehr Saarländer-freundlich. Vielleicht erinnert sich noch der eine oder andere an die schöne "Herr der Ritzel"-Tour, wo ich nen ganzen Trupp Saarländer durch die Pfälzer Randzone geleitet hab....
hopp chris, gib mir ein bissel Rückendeckung!

Gruß
Der Saarlännerfreundmizer


----------



## chris84 (22. März 2007)

genau, optimizer müssten wir eigentlich adoptieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (23. März 2007)

Ja, Herr der Ritzel war geil und daher nochmals grosses Lob an den Guide. 
Das gibt aber keinen Freibrief, mein lieber Herr Optimizer. Da reagiert der gemeine Saarländer eben ein klein wenig empfindlich. 

Andererseits liebe Landsgenossen, es iss joh nur en Pälza.  

Adoptieren? Ich denke da eher an 'ne Entwicklungsland-Patenschaft.

Ähem, unner uns, wann kommt eigentlich HDR Teil 2 raus?


----------



## Optimizer (23. März 2007)

puremalt schrieb:


> Ähem, unner uns, wann kommt eigentlich HDR Teil 2 raus?



ähhm... ja, müsst da mal wieder was in die Wege leiten...

Gruß
Der Optimizer - plant HDR 2


----------



## Limit83 (30. März 2007)

Das hier fahr ich:









Grüße


----------



## Da Anhänger (30. März 2007)

Schönes Endorfin!gefällt mir wirklich sau gut.wie schwer ist es denn???wollt mir auch einen solchen rahmen holen aber nach dem ich einen monat auf den kleinen Katalog warten musste bin ich auf Bergwerk umgesprungen..


----------



## crazyeddie (11. April 2007)

vom fahren bin ich leider noch weit entfernt, aber es wird:


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. April 2007)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> Schönes Endorfin!gefällt mir wirklich sau gut.wie schwer ist es denn???wollt mir auch einen solchen rahmen holen aber nach dem ich einen monat auf den kleinen Katalog warten musste bin ich auf Bergwerk umgesprungen..



Wenn ich mir das POISON ansehe und mit dem ENDORFIN vergleiche, gibt es da Unterschiede ??? Vergleicht mal den Hinterbau ! und die Form des Steuerrohrs....unglaublich wie die Leut verarscht werden.....von dem "Macher" aus H.......


----------



## Limit83 (12. April 2007)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> Schönes Endorfin!gefällt mir wirklich sau gut.wie schwer ist es denn???wollt mir auch einen solchen rahmen holen aber nach dem ich einen monat auf den kleinen Katalog warten musste bin ich auf Bergwerk umgesprungen..



Wiegt zur Zeit 10,1kg. Bin aber auch ein großer, schwerer Junge...


----------



## Uwe G. (12. April 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das POISON ansehe und mit dem ENDORFIN vergleiche, gibt es da Unterschiede ??? Vergleicht mal den Hinterbau ! und die Form des Steuerrohrs....unglaublich wie die Leut verarscht werden.....von dem "Macher" aus H.......



Hallo Rocklandbiker,

wenn man das Anschauen der beiden Räder darauf beschränkt, dass bei beiden Rädern vorne der Lenker, in der Mitte der Sattel und hinten das Hinterrad ist, dann gibt es keine Unterschiede. Offensichtlich ist Dein Blick jedoch nicht durch die entsprechende Sachkenntnis geschult, sonst würdest Du etliche eindeutige Unterschiede erkennen. Um die Unterschiede an dieser Stelle einzeln zu benennen, ist mir die Zeit zu Schade.

Und verarscht wird von dem "Macher" aus H schon überhaupt keiner. Mit solchen Behauptungen sollte man sorgfälltiger umgehen!!

Also zuerst mal überlegen UND richtig schauen bevor man solche Zeilen auf die Reise schickt!!

Uwe Glaser

Team Endorfin-Solvis


----------



## Thorsten_F (12. April 2007)




----------



## Kendooo (12. April 2007)

Ich denke auch nicht, dass es die gleichen Rahmen sind, aber den Vorteil, den mir ein Endorfin gegenüber einem Kinesis-Rahmen bietet kann ich auch nicht erkennen. Der Speed II, den ich mal gefahren bin fuhr sich zwar gut, aber auch nicht besser als ein Cube. Außerdem sind mir die Teile ein kleines bisschen zu kurz (geht mittlerweile auf Wunsch wohl auch länger).
Die Versuchen halt mit ihren Bikes ein Edel-Image aufzubauen. Aber ob ihnen das gelingt? Man weiß ja noch nicht einmal, wo die Rahmen herkommen.

Übrigens ein schönes Moots. Vielleicht noch die Gabel in ner anderen Farbe? Das Titanfinish hinzukriegen ist wohl schwer, aber so sehen sich die Farben sehr ähnlich, ohne genau zueinander zu passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten_F (12. April 2007)

Kendooo schrieb:


> Übrigens ein schönes Moots. Vielleicht noch die Gabel in ner anderen Farbe? Das Titanfinish hinzukriegen ist wohl schwer, aber so sehen sich die Farben sehr ähnlich, ohne genau zueinander zu passen.



GAbel wird beim nächsten Service weiss lackiert, weisser Sattel ist bestellt. Und ein Ti-Lenker ist auch schon drauf.
Das reicht dann


----------



## popeye_mzg (12. April 2007)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Wiegt zur Zeit 10,1kg. Bin aber auch ein großer, schwerer Junge...



   
Jepp, du und schwer, ... ich lach mich weg ....
Hab dich in Orscholz gesehen ....
Wenn man dich vor ne 25W Glühbirne hält, kann man durch dich durch sehen ;-)

Gruß
Popeye

P.S. Dein Bike finde ich trotzdem GEIL


----------



## Einheimischer (13. April 2007)

Hab auch was neues zum zeigen, leider hab ich momentan nur Handy als Digiknipse zur Verfügung:






Gerade out of the Box  

Komplett SRAM X0, Anbauteile und Kurbel Deus XC, LRS Easton XC1, Gabel Fox 32 FRLC, Bremse v/h Marta. Sattel wird noch in SLR geändert und Pedale brauchts auch noch  

Grüße.


----------



## nojumper (13. April 2007)

@ crazyeddy: War mir klar, dass Du hier als einer der ersten das Spark hat  
Auchhabenwill (neidischgugg) dagegen ist meins ja 'n Schlachtkreuzer


----------



## crazyeddie (13. April 2007)

meins wird aber wohl nicht mal 100g leichter als deins


----------



## nojumper (15. April 2007)

@crazyeddie: hmmm...schwer vorstellbar...zumal ich momentan so 'nen komischen "Reha-Vorbau" dran habe...erinnert mich irgendwie an mein erstes Bonanza-Rad  
Außerdem hast Du dann wenigstens Scheibenbremsen dran, während ich bei Regen den Berg runterschlittern muss  Aber vielleicht solltest Du bei dem Rahmen mal über 'ne gescheite Gabel nachdenken...so etwa in Richtung GA Carbon...und vielleicht noch 'n paar leichtere Naben dazu...dann könnte ich mir bei Dir mal mein Traumbike in Natura anschauen


----------



## crazyeddie (15. April 2007)

sorry, aber der kilo carbon vertrau ich mein leben nicht an. dazu kann ich dir ja mal bei gelegenheit mehr erzählen. ich schätze an rock shox die extrem simple wartung und da das serienrad mit der reba wc ausgeliefert wird, passt sie halt farblich perfekt. eine andere gabel kommt einfach nicht in frage, es sei denn dt zaubert 2008 was aus dem hut.

leichte laufräder sind angedacht, aber wohl erst für nächstes jahr. die jetzigen laufräder kosten mich halt nur 290 euro bei 1525g. aber die dt swiss 190 interessieren mich schon...


----------



## agent_smith (17. April 2007)

so, das is meine neue WAFFE! 

zumindest mal so lange bis mein xtc composite wieder von giant zurückkommt.
und hoffentlich ohne riss 







LG Timo


----------



## PirateSB (17. April 2007)

hey, ganz schön old-school, na det lob ick mir 

...wo is'n der endorfin-rahmen hin? 

gruß
a.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (18. April 2007)

schon lang verkooft.


LG


----------



## rofl0r (18. April 2007)

Komme zwar ausem Hunsrueck, tue aber auch mal so  
Ich hab nach fast 15 Jaehriger *Zwangspause* mein Schaetzchen wieder reaktiviert. Faehrt immer noch so geil wie frueher in der Jugend  
Sollte irgendwann der Geldbeute zu sehr druecken, kommt noch eine altersgerechte Senfte ins Haus  






Ausser Klickies und Reifen (die waren nach 15 Jahren nix mehr) alles noch originol


----------



## Tobilas (18. April 2007)

owiegeil-ichwerdverrückt
so eins hatte ich auch mal ne zeitlang, bis die Fullys kamen; 
echt klasse so komplett original, is heute ein echtes Sammlerstück und fast zu schade für die Straße


----------



## crazyeddie (19. April 2007)

bitte bitte bitte such ein paar zeitgenössische pedale und reifen und stells in ne vitrine! das is doch zum fahren viel zu schade!


----------



## rofl0r (19. April 2007)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> bitte bitte bitte such ein paar zeitgenössische pedale und reifen und stells in ne vitrine! das is doch zum fahren viel zu schade!



Die Pedale hab ich ja noch rumliegen. Aber ich hab mir das Ding *damals* als Sportgeraet gekauft, und so sehe ich es heute auch noch. Ist halt inzwischen ein Klassiker, konne ich damals nicht wissen. Mein Schaetzchen muss ab diesem Jahr wieder herhalten und wird nicht geschont...


----------



## Freistiler (19. April 2007)

rofl0r schrieb:


> Komme zwar ausem Hunsrueck, tue aber auch mal so
> Ich hab nach fast 15 Jaehriger *Zwangspause* mein Schaetzchen wieder reaktiviert. Faehrt immer noch so geil wie frueher in der Jugend
> Sollte irgendwann der Geldbeute zu sehr druecken, kommt noch eine altersgerechte Senfte ins Haus
> 
> ...



Ist das Rad geil! Und in so gutem Zustand, fast schon zu schade um es einzusetzen!Die guten, alten Onzas und überhaupt.. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (5. Mai 2007)

rechtzeitig zum ersten rennen fertig geworden! die teileliste sagt 10.325,9g, also knappe 3kg schwerer als das extralite. dafür soll es aber auch halten und es ist wesentlich schöner


----------



## Rocklandbiker (5. Mai 2007)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> rechtzeitig zum ersten rennen fertig geworden! die teileliste sagt 10.325,9g, also knappe 3kg schwerer als das extralite. dafür soll es aber auch halten und es ist wesentlich schöner



wieeeeeeeso montierst Du den Schwalbe an der Front gegen die angegebene Laufrichtung ?????


----------



## crazyeddie (5. Mai 2007)

mir hat mal jemand den tipp gegeben, ihn so rum zu montieren. erscheint mir irgendwie auch logischer. mal sehen, wie er sich so fährt.


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Mai 2007)

Der Nobby fährt sich so rum vieeeeeeeeeeeel besser  
Schönes Teil hast du dir da zusammengebaut crazyeddie.

Grüße


----------



## agent_smith (5. Mai 2007)

Sschönes Rad!  
Ich nehme an man sieht es am sonntag 

LG Timo


----------



## chris84 (5. Mai 2007)

das sieht brutal schnell aus würd ich mal sagen!  

ich denk mal das wird mir am Sonntag sicher ins Auge springen


----------



## Rocklandbiker (5. Mai 2007)

Einheimischer schrieb:


> Der Nobby fährt sich so rum vieeeeeeeeeeeel besser
> Grüße


Was heißt das genau ? 

Gibs den bikerspoint noch in Kirkel ???


----------



## Limit83 (5. Mai 2007)

@CE: Sehr schönes Teil! Damit wirste sicherlich mehr Freude haben!


----------



## Laktatbolzen (14. Mai 2007)

Das iss mei Brachtstück!!












Grüsse Tilo


----------



## Mais (14. Mai 2007)

ein schönes großes bike äh bild äh bike
auf jedenfall hübsches teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (15. Mai 2007)

HallO!

sehr schönes LITEVILLE   . Mein nächstes wird hoffentlich auch eines werden!!!

Wo hast du es denn geordert??? Wer verteibt Liteville in der Region???

Einzig die "grünen" Ergons finde ich nicht so passend


----------



## Laktatbolzen (15. Mai 2007)

Thx...

Was heisst passend???  hat halt zum Glück jeder einen anderen Geschmack!! 


Ich hab mein Bike aus Pirmasens...Bikes from Hell...
aber hätte ich vor dem Kauf gewusst wie toll der Service dort ist  .
Dann hätte ich mir das nochmal überlegt.

Kann dir nur abraten der will nur verkaufen, wenn mal was iss stehste dumm da.

In Limbach Kirkel iss aber auch noch ein Händler der Liteville im Programm hat.

bzw schau auf der Homepage www.liteville.de

So Long Tilo


----------



## Rocklandbiker (15. Mai 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Thx...
> 
> Was heisst passend???  hat halt zum Glück jeder einen anderen Geschmack!!
> Ich hab mein Bike aus Pirmasens...Bikes from Hell...
> ...



Warum fragt mich den keiner. Das ist doch ein von Beruf......... Hat dir seine Mutter das Ding verkauft ? war sie zumindest dabei ? Die musst du kennenlernen ein ...........vor dem Herrn.............


----------



## Rocklandbiker (15. Mai 2007)

geh zu Bikerspoint in Limbach Kirkel !!!

www.bikerspoint.com


----------



## Laktatbolzen (15. Mai 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Warum fragt mich den keiner. Das ist doch ein von Beruf......... Hat dir seine Mutter das Ding verkauft ? war sie zumindest dabei ? Die musst du kennenlernen ein ...........vor dem Herrn.............



Hast wohl auch nur Gute Erfahrungen mit Ihm  gemacht... 

Kamm man ja vorher nie wissen wie kompetent ein Händler ist 

Aber es heisst doch so schön...aus Fehlern lernt man!!


So Long


----------



## cpetit (16. Mai 2007)

Mein Litville habe ich mir selbst aufgebaut.

Habe nur den Rahmen+Gabel+Kit bei DsBike gekauft.
War ein Super-Angebot  . Den Rest habe ich von meinem alten Bike
abmontiert.

Sonst hätte ich mir das Rad nicht leisten können


----------



## Paulam Strand (16. Mai 2007)

Das ist dann mal mein Rad.
Pedale sind mittlerweile gegen Klick-Pedale getauscht.

Achso... Weil mans nicht erkennt... Der Sattel ist irgendeiner von Selle Italia. Glaube der Flite. Den hab ich schon seit 6 Jahren. Polsterung hab ich runtergerissen.

Schaltwerk ist das Sram X.0 dran. Hatte ich sofort gekauft, nachdem es rausgekommen war.
Hatte noch nie Probleme damit (trotz Stürzen etc.) und hab mir für mein neues Bike gleich noch eins gekauft.
Umwerfermäßig ist ein Sachs Inverse verbaut. Den gibts mittlerweile nicht mehr. Ist aber der Beste und zuverlässigste Umwerfer, den es gibt (meiner Meinung nach...). Davon hab ich für mein neues Bike auch noch einen besorgt. ;-)


----------



## Mais (16. Mai 2007)

Du wohnst nicht zufällig irgendwo in oder um Eppelborn?


----------



## Paulam Strand (16. Mai 2007)

Richtig. Wohne in eppelborn. Bin aber (fast) jeden Tag in Lebach unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (16. Mai 2007)

Wusst ich doch,dass ich das Bike schon irgendwo gesehen habe ;-)


----------



## Paulam Strand (16. Mai 2007)

Ich fahre das Ding schon seit 4 Jahren, mehr oder weniger unverändert, aber dass du die Gurke erkannt hast ist echt nicht schlecht.

Also ich könnte mir nie irgendein Rad merken...
Und schon gar nicht den Ort, wo ich es gesehen habe...
Respekt


----------



## Mais (16. Mai 2007)

Ja kamst mir und meiner Freundin in Eppelborn nen Waldweg entgegen hochgepfeffert... waren grade aufm Heimweg von ner Wanderung aus.
Ich achte prinzipiell auf jedes Bike was mir irgendwie interessant vorkommt


----------



## Paulam Strand (16. Mai 2007)

hmmm.... ich kann mich alleine schon an den "vorfall" nicht erinnern.
aber jetzt weiss ich, warum mein kumpel immer sagt, ich würde wie ein gehirnamputierter fahren  
ich hoffe ja, dass ich wenigstens "hallo" gesagt hab. meistens bekomme ich noch nicht mal das hin, weil ich mich mehr aufs rumgurken konzentriere oder weil ich einfach so einen trockenen hals hab, dass ich kein wort rausbekomme.
für den letzten fall hab ich mir aber schon nen Kamelrücken gekauft


----------



## Mais (16. Mai 2007)

ich war ehrlich gesagt nur erstaunt wie du das bike die steigung hochgedroschen hast  die gabel hat schon ordentlich gepumpt.... und warst schneller vorbei als das man ein wort hätte wechseln können


----------



## Paulam Strand (16. Mai 2007)

naja. das "raser" steht halt nicht umsonst auf dem bike  

fährst du eigentlich öfter in der eppelborner gegend rum?
dann könnten wir ja mal zusammen ne kleine tour machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (16. Mai 2007)

biken war ich bis jetzt dort noch nie, ließe sich aber sicher einrichten!


----------



## Da Anhänger (17. Mai 2007)

Hi Paule!Dachte Forum wär nix für dich!?Is das jetzt en älteres Bild vom bike oder hast wieder die pedale getauscht?Hab am We mem weber zusammen noch en paar hübsche wege gefunden sind auch für dich und deinen "Panzer"recht gut zu fahren!allerdings mit deinem neuen kmmste da glaub garnicht erst hin!


----------



## Paulam Strand (17. Mai 2007)

Tach Muk.
Wer -in Sachen Pedale-lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil ;-)

Noch was. Mit 'ner Wildsau kommt man überall hin.
Wenn du das Gegenteil behauptest, poste ich das im Alutech-Forum.
Dann bekommste mal richtig Lack 

Übrigens habe ich mal festgestellt, dass es noch viel mehr Leute wie mich gibt, die jeden Berg verfluchen, wenn sie hochfahren müssen ;-) Aber die gehören nicht zur CC-Fraktion, so wie du.

Bin also in meinerm Meinung bestärkt, dass ich einfach in die FR-Gruppe gehöre. 
Die haben dann auch wenigstens vernünftige Fahrräder, die nicht gleich kaputtgehen, wenn man mal eine Arschbombe auf dem Sattel macht.


----------



## Da Anhänger (18. Mai 2007)

naja das siehsdte frühsten dann wenn du mal wieder bei da höchster hennes willst und nur am rummaulen bist weil dir die Berge im weg stehn!was ich üer soen wildsau behaupte???nunja zumindest gibt es solche .....die meinen daraus en tourenrad zu bauen..kannst dir ja an deinen heiß gelibeten bildern in dem forum selbstanschaun..
Denk dran wer berge hasst sollte nicht im Saarland leben! da musste na ch norddeutschland  da is nix wo de runterschalten musst und iel gewicht da berg hochdrücken musst!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. Mai 2007)

@ Da Anhänger

zu Deiner Info !!!!

www.bergwerk-union.de


----------



## Da Anhänger (18. Mai 2007)

@ Rocklandbiker
was bittschön soll der stuss?
was soll ich aus deiner starkt durchdachten antwort vernehmen?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. Mai 2007)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> @ Rocklandbiker
> was bittschön soll der stuss?
> was soll ich aus deiner starkt durchdachten antwort vernehmen?




Ist das Dein Umgangston dort wo Du herkommst ???? 

wollt auf ne Fan-Seite (Forum) der Marke "BERGWERK" aufmerksam machen.


----------



## Paulam Strand (18. Mai 2007)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> was ich üer soen wildsau behaupte???nunja zumindest gibt es solche .....die meinen daraus en tourenrad zu bauen..kannst dir ja an deinen heiß gelibeten bildern in dem forum selbstanschaun..
> Denk dran wer berge hasst sollte nicht im Saarland leben! da musste na ch norddeutschland  da is nix wo de runterschalten musst und iel gewicht da berg hochdrücken musst!



Nur mal so zu Deiner Information. Der Wildsau Rahmen ist auch für Touren gedacht. Hat nicht umsonst Löcher für'n Flaschenhalter. Das ist halt ein sehr stabiler und somit auch schwerer Allround-Rahmen. Damit kann man eine lockere Tour hinlegen und halt auch mal irgendwelche Berge runterdonnern.

Und in Norddeutschland gibts keine Berge?
Lass das mal den Jürgen von Alutech hören. Der fängt dann nämlich mal kurz an zu lachen und nimmt sich mal DA mit runter.

(ja, auf dem Bild ist "die Kuh" auf 'ner Kuh zu sehen)


----------



## Da Anhänger (19. Mai 2007)

@Rocklandbiker
sorry wenn du das in den falschen hals bekommen hast nur ich mein diese regeln oder was das darstellen sollte sind ja hoffentlich nicht alle ernst gemeint natürlich bis auf die mit den canyon bikes!


----------



## ree271 (27. Mai 2007)

Krasses Teil, muss man schon sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paulam Strand (28. Mai 2007)

ree271 schrieb:


> Krasses Teil, muss man schon sagen.



 Auf was bezieht sich dein Post?


----------



## ree271 (16. Juni 2007)

Sorry, das ich erst jetzt zum Antworten komme.
Zur Frage: hatte irgendwo im Forum ein Bike, was sich im Aufbau befand, gesehen 
nur meine Bemerkung dazu, kam da wohl nie an / vielleicht beim nächsten mal


----------



## H3lly (22. Juni 2007)

Eh Jungs mit dem Ding fah ich rum!!


----------



## Mais (22. Juni 2007)

und wo? nur , damit ichs stehlen kann 

schönes bike, wirklich


----------



## Ghostrider_2007 (9. Juli 2007)

mein neustes bike.






und mein altes.






und ein bmx habe ich auch noch.


----------



## Svensaar30 (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo
im saarland gibt es einen neuen shop der verkauft nur geile teile hat mir ein kumpel erzählt
ist aus losheim am see drivesport soll der heissen kennt den jemand?
grüsse sven


----------



## Svensaar30 (24. August 2007)

hi
habe den shop gefunden ein kumpel aus losheim hat ihn gekannt
die haben da super teile und gute preise und ganz netter kontakt 
grüsse sven


----------



## crazyeddie (25. August 2007)

extra für die schleichwerbung angemeldet, aber der shop führt nur syntace und fox zum uvp und drei(!) shimano-xt-teile.


----------



## Svensaar30 (26. August 2007)

hi 
ja die webseite sind die erst an aufbauen
habe mir da ne fox talas und einen liteville 301 gekauft zu einem top packetpreis
kann ihn nur empfehlen 
grüsse sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefansls (26. August 2007)

Damit jakka ich durch den Wald:


----------



## crazyeddie (27. August 2007)

weils so schön ist, ein aktuelles foto. gewicht liegt mittlerweile bei 10.194,1g laut teileliste, folgendes wurde getauscht: steuersatz tune bubu und vorbau ritchey wcs (lenker tiefer, leichter und weil der superforce auch optisch zu fett war), racing ralph 2,1 hinten als ersatz für den nokian (aufgeschlitzt) weil für lau bekommen. unsichtbar, aber wirkungsvoll: tr!ckstuff rs beläge bringen schonmal mehr power als die xtr, aber nicht genug.


----------



## popeye_mzg (9. September 2007)

Mein Indianer, noch etwas dran zu tun, (anderer Vorbau, Pedale, Sattel, Reifen) aber es wird schon noch. 
Retrosachen sind nicht immer einfach zu finden ;-)
Aber bald darf er auf die Straße. Dann sieht man sich ....


----------



## ICwiener (9. September 2007)

kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich bilder hochlade????
danke


----------



## 007ike (9. September 2007)

@popeye extrem schön!


----------



## popeye_mzg (9. September 2007)

007ike schrieb:


> @popeye extrem schön!



Danke! Habs erst mal vom Schmutz befreit, sonst nichts. Muss noch e bissje was dran gemach genn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sk8-ben (14. September 2007)

So, dann poste ich meins auch mal hier!


----------



## fissenid (14. September 2007)

sk8-ben schrieb:


> So, dann poste ich meins auch mal hier!


 ich kann nix sehen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## popeye_mzg (14. September 2007)

sk8-ben schrieb:


> So, dann poste ich meins auch mal hier!



Also dieser unsichtbare Lack gefällt mir immens. Welche Rahmenhöhe war das nochmal ? Kann´s nicht si richtig erkennen ....  

Tip: Musst es auch richtig anhängen / einbinden !


----------



## sk8-ben (14. September 2007)

So! Ich hoffe ihr seit zufrieden!  
Aber das mit den 60 kb max. is doch kacke! Und sonst wo hochladen is mir grad zu doof!


----------



## popeye_mzg (14. September 2007)

sk8-ben schrieb:


> So! Ich hoffe ihr seit zufrieden!
> Aber das mit den 60 kb max. is doch kacke! Und sonst wo hochladen is mir grad zu doof!



Na ja ....   Lade doch einfach die Foto´s in dein Album hoch und setz den Link hier rein ....


----------



## sk8-ben (15. September 2007)

Wäre natürlich auch ne Möglichkeit!


----------



## p41n (16. September 2007)

und das hier is meins..


----------



## Dirty_sX (19. September 2007)




----------



## bikeburnz (19. September 2007)

hab auch noch was neues


----------



## Skeletor23 (19. September 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> hab auch noch was neues



nicht schlecht 


hab mir auch was neues zugelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (20. September 2007)

dacht immer im saarland forum fahren alle CC Räder ..

schönes radl


----------



## sk8-ben (20. September 2007)

Hübsch!


----------



## rofl0r (21. September 2007)

Nachdem ich mein altes Klein (Bild vom originalzustand auf Seite 7) wieder flot gemacht habe, und den Sommer ueber haeufig gebikt bin...ist mir kuerzlich noch ein Red Bull AL-Werks zugelaufen.

Hier nochmal ein Pic vom Klein, das wird nun etwas geschont:




Und hier das AL-Werks - frisch aus der Schachtel:


----------



## p41n (21. September 2007)

geiles bike, dieses AL-Werks.. über welchen händler hasten das geordert?
und was hasten dafür bezahlt?


----------



## popeye_mzg (22. September 2007)

p41n schrieb:


> geiles bike, dieses AL-Werks.. über welchen händler hasten das geordert?
> und was hasten dafür bezahlt?




Schau mal auf dem Foto und beachte die GROßE KISTE im Hintergrund   
www.rose.de
@rofl0r: schönes Teil


----------



## 007ike (22. September 2007)

So hier mal endlich ein neues Foto von der aktuellen und wohl endgültigen Ausbaustufe:


----------



## Tobilas (22. September 2007)

(DER Kommentar, der kommen MUSS!)
EH, pass uff, dei Saddelstütz is schief!
Sorry, das musste sein, ansonsten megascharf, leider 'n Hardtail


----------



## 007ike (22. September 2007)

Tobilas schrieb:


> (DER Kommentar, der kommen MUSS!)
> EH, pass uff, dei Saddelstütz is schief!
> Sorry, das musste sein, ansonsten megascharf, leider 'n Hardtail



wenn du jetzt sagen würdest die Sattelstütze hat nen Knick würde es besser passen, aber hast schon recht, das musste kommen!


----------



## popeye_mzg (22. September 2007)

@007ike:

Schwärm, ... schönes Teil mit allem, was ich so haben wollen würde ... lol
Inklusive dem Rahmen natürlich ... , haste fein aufgebaut ! Top !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasi04 (22. September 2007)

echt ein sau geiles bike !TOP!


----------



## p41n (22. September 2007)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Schau mal auf dem Foto und beachte die GROßE KISTE im Hintergrund
> www.rose.de
> @rofl0r: schönes Teil



ja stimmt.. hab ich gar net drauf geachtet.. 

@007ike: geiles bike.. gefällt mir auch echt gut.. ich steh total auf hardtails.. das motiviert mich, mir auch mal eins zusammen zu bauen und net von der stange zu kaufen..


----------



## Blackhawk88 (23. September 2007)

007ike schrieb:


> ...endgültigen Ausbaustufe:



du solltest es eigendlich besser wissen  

aber wirklich schönes rad


----------



## popeye_mzg (3. Oktober 2007)

Kleines Update nach ein wenig Arbeit:
Was kann ich mit der Sattelstütze noch anstellen um die Kratzer weg zu bekommen?


----------



## 007ike (4. Oktober 2007)

neu lackieren?


----------



## Tonino (4. Oktober 2007)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Kleines Update nach ein wenig Arbeit:
> Was kann ich mit der Sattelstütze noch anstellen um die Kratzer weg zu bekommen?



Wenn sie aus Alu ist vielleicht abschleifen und eloxieren lassen. Ich würde einfach eine neue kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefansls (1. November 2007)

Hab gestern mein Bike vollendet. Hier mal ein Bildchen.


----------



## aloha (1. November 2007)

ohne Worte!!


----------



## popeye_mzg (1. November 2007)

@aloha:
Geiles Teil !
Über die Farbe darf man sich streiten.  

@stefansls: schön aufgebaut !


----------



## Kendooo (1. November 2007)

@ Aloha
Was ist das für ein Material? Hält die untere Lagerung/Wippe? Ist die auf einer Seite fest und an der anderen gelagert?


----------



## bikeburnz (2. November 2007)

stell ich hier doch grad noch n Bild von meinem neuen rein ..


----------



## Freistiler (2. November 2007)

Perp war nich' so überzeugend oder wie?


----------



## aloha (2. November 2007)

@ Kendooo

ist aus Carbon und die Wippe ist natürlich auf beiden Seiten am Rahmen gelagert. Die Lager selbst sind in die Wippe integriert und nicht im Rahmen!!
Und Klar hält das, warum denn auch nicht?


----------



## bikeburnz (2. November 2007)

Freistiler schrieb:


> Perp war nich' so überzeugend oder wie?



war mir zu kurz und hat nit so überzeugt.. also back to the roots


----------



## Laktatbolzen (6. Februar 2008)

So jetzt isses Fertig ........


----------



## Blackhawk88 (6. Februar 2008)

die liteville sind einfach schön, aber die ergongriffe sind ja eine optische zumutung...


wenn ich grad dabei bin poste ich auch mal mein rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (6. Februar 2008)

Die Griffe...............sagt mir Jeder das die Dinger in der farbe kagge aussehen......naja....ich find die Dinger geil......

Gruss Tilo

P.s schönes Commercial


----------



## Der P (7. Februar 2008)

So, dann zeig ich euch mein Poison noch ein letztes mal in dem Zustand....Morgen kommt hoffentlich der neue Rahmen, dann gehts ans basteln  





Laut Hängewaage (die aber nur in 50g Schritten geht) wiegt es mit der etwas schwereren, aber immerhin schwarzen Kurbel 9,35kg. 

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Laktatbolzen (7. Februar 2008)

Was für nen Rahmen bekommste??


----------



## Der P (7. Februar 2008)

Es wird ein Scott Team Issue. Also nicht ganz "neu" aber so gut wie...


----------



## tiegerbaehr (10. Februar 2008)

So, ich habs jetzt auch geschafft: Mein neues Racebike ist fertig!





 Und noch ein Detail:


----------



## fissenid (11. Februar 2008)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:


> So, ich habs jetzt auch geschafft: Mein neues Racebike ist fertig!



HallO!

welchen Sattel hast du denn hier montiert???


----------



## tiegerbaehr (11. Februar 2008)

Einen Specialized Toupe, weiß mit Carbon-Spitze und Ecken: schön, leicht, hart!


----------



## 007ike (11. Februar 2008)

bequem hast du vergessen!
Tolles bike, was wiegt denn die Geschichte?


----------



## fissenid (11. Februar 2008)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:


> Einen Specialized Toupe, weiß mit Carbon-Spitze und Ecken: schön, leicht, hart!



habe ich mir doch gedacht......

möchte meinen SLR XC auch tauschen gegen den Toupe. Lohnt es???

Der SLR XC macht jede Hose kaputt durch die Kevlarkanten......

Gruß
D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (11. Februar 2008)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:


> So, ich habs jetzt auch geschafft: Mein neues Racebike ist fertig!



sehr schönes teil!
da du gestern das prima wetter scheinbar lieber zum fotografieren genutzt hast, weiss ich jetzt auch, warum frau tiegerbaehr alleine unterwegs war. sag ihr bitte einen lieben gruss und dass ich sie erst erkannt habe, als ich schon längst vorbei war. (lag daran, dass 007ike mich blau gefahren hatte)


----------



## 007ike (11. Februar 2008)

mit GA ????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## biker1967 (11. Februar 2008)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:


> Und noch ein Detail:



Was sind das für Kurbeln?


----------



## leeqwar (11. Februar 2008)

007ike schrieb:


> mit GA ????????????????????????????????????????????



für dich.


----------



## fissenid (11. Februar 2008)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Was sind das für Kurbeln?



ich würde sagen, eine XT poliert... "!!!!???!??


----------



## [email protected] (12. Februar 2008)

das ist doch keine xt oder?
sieht aber schön aus aber ich finde das die gabel nicht dazu passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (12. Februar 2008)

das ist ein polierte XT Kurbel mit FRM Blätter und zwar die 2004er (?)
eine schwarze Gabel würde wirklich schöner aussehen, wie ich tiegerbaehr aber kenne, ist die Funktion wichtiger als Optik!


----------



## [email protected] (12. Februar 2008)

das poison find cih einfach nur geil 
was hast denn fürn rahmen dran gtemacht wenns fertig ist aknnst ja mla bilder schiken


----------



## tiegerbaehr (12. Februar 2008)

Vielen Dank für die vielen tollen Kommentare. Ich will versuchen, die Fragen nacheinander zu beantworten:

Gewicht immer noch 9,4 kg   Liegt natürlich auch an der Gabel, die mit 1706 g richtig schwer ist.
Ja, eine schwarze (oder weiße) Gabel würde besser dazu passen, aber, da kennt 007 mich gut genug, ich komme mit der 80 X wirklich am besten zurecht.
Die Kurbel ist auch korrekt erkannt, eine ältere XT poliert noch ohne außenliegende Lager. Gewicht komplett mit Innenlager und Pedalen knapp über 1000 g  
@leequar: Grüße werde ich ausrichten. Ich war zu der Zeit allerdings in IGB auf der grünen PUR unterwegs, zur Zeit eine meiner Lieblingsstrecken


----------



## [email protected] (12. Februar 2008)

tigerbaehr die pur wiekommst den dahin mim bike ist doch recht weit und mim auto ist zu viel aufwand
könnte man mal vll eine runde zusammen drehen 
lg DaViD


----------



## [email protected] (13. Februar 2008)

ich traue cmih dann auch mal :













11,4 kilo  *schäm* kommt noch wenn geld da ist ziel 10 kg


----------



## Der P (15. Februar 2008)

SO, ich erwarte Morgen noch ne andere Kurbel, aber ansonsten ist es soweit erstmal "fertig".





Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Thorsten_F (15. Februar 2008)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Was sind das für Kurbeln?



XT 752 
So sehen sie schwarz lackiert aus.....


----------



## cruelbikebench (17. Februar 2008)

Um Gewicht zu sparen, habe ich Tune Kettenblattschrauben [kleines KB Titan, große KB Alu] und den Tune Würger verbaut. Außerdem sind -um die letzten paar Gramm rauszuholen- die Bremshebel und Schalthebel entlackt und hochglanzpoliert.
Leider wurden diese Gewichtssparmaßnahmen durch die Kettenblattschraube aus Alu und die Goodridge Stahlflexbremsleitungen zu Nichte gemacht.


----------



## derfreaker (18. Februar 2008)

hi cruelbikebench, tät mir den schädel noch glattrasieren, bringt bestimmt 200 g. hast ja nen fullface..


----------



## cruelbikebench (18. Februar 2008)

am besten die hirse ganz ab. bringt bestimmt zwei kilo.
und da man dann "ohne hirn" fährt, ist man nochmal 'n stückelchen schneller.
und 'das geld für den helm kann ich mir dann auch sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackhawk88 (18. Februar 2008)

@cruelbikebench: saarländer?! so ein rad?! und kein soulrider?! 
großer fehler...weil du es bist bekommst du eine 2 wöchige gnadenfrist in der du dich anmelden darfst, hier gehts zur anmeldung


----------



## Da Anhänger (18. Februar 2008)

über die 2 wochen is der aber  schon seeeehr seeehr lange drüber.....und an dem bike is ja auch schon die 4. gabel!


----------



## cruelbikebench (18. Februar 2008)

ab heute! 

ich kann ja nichts dafür, dass die rs totem dreimal die hufe hochgerissen hat


----------



## Mais (20. Februar 2008)

malwiddä was...


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2008)

das total normal   is ganz coool
habs auhc irgentwo schon gesehn  
warum hast du keine klickies dran?


----------



## Mais (20. Februar 2008)

wenn du mit mir redest (und ds bike ist kein rocky?!) 
die klickies waren nur übern winter ab und sind seit letzter woche wieder drangewandert


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2008)

ich habe garnicht rocky geschireiben    
achso im winter is das doch genauso cool mit klickis


----------



## Mais (20. Februar 2008)

im winter sind mit klickies vA die füße cool...winter fahr ich mit wanderschuhen
ist wärmer und bequemer


----------



## SFR (20. Februar 2008)

dann hau ich doch mal meine zwei bikes für 2008 rein 

ALUTECH - Keiler DH






ALUTECH - DDU Cheap Trick







@blackhawk:

haste wieder fein gemacht mein deinem HT ;-) wird nur zeit, dass mal das schwarze aus der kiste steht :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfreaker (21. Februar 2008)

@sfr; welches ist wohl das tourenbike?...


----------



## Blackhawk88 (21. Februar 2008)

derfreaker schrieb:


> @sfr; welches ist wohl das tourenbike?...



mach ihm doch keine angst mit solchen wörtern (die er ehh nicht kennt)


----------



## SFR (21. Februar 2008)

tourenbike???? ohje!!! hau mir ab mit sowas!!! ich bin weg von dem SHIT! ;-)

@blacki: wann füllen und leeren wir denn wieder unseren roten party kasten? ;-)


----------



## Blackhawk88 (21. Februar 2008)

SFR schrieb:


> @blacki: wann füllen und leeren wir denn wieder unseren roten party kasten? ;-)


ei hast du denn schon leer gemacht??


----------



## SFR (22. Februar 2008)

Blackhawk88 schrieb:


> ei hast du denn schon leer gemacht??



ei klar!!! waren ja nur noch 3 weizen drin!!! hab ich paar tage später abends genüsslich gesüffelt ;-)


----------



## Sascha1000 (22. Februar 2008)

So dann versuch ichs auch mal. Mal schauen obs funzt.
Gruss an die Saar-Pfalz Biker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (22. Februar 2008)

tour? hat das nicht was mit Konzerten zu tun?


----------



## derfreaker (22. Februar 2008)

Maui schrieb:


> tour? hat das nicht was mit Konzerten zu tun?


nee. kommt eigentlich von tor tour  oder von torte mit tour, weiss ich nicht mehr soo... genau!


----------



## montageständer (28. Februar 2008)

na dann stelle ich mal meine zwei ladys vor...


----------



## montageständer (28. Februar 2008)

cruelbikebench schrieb:


>


cool...das rad hab ich doch schon mal gesehen


----------



## Blackhawk88 (28. Februar 2008)

@montageständer: ich hab dein post 3 mal gelesen, aber ich versteh nicht warum 2 ladys...ich seh keine frauen und 3 räder, was ist da los?  

btw: das schwarze enduro gefällt mir am besten, nur auf die gabel müssten noch en paar ordentliche decals, so ist es mir zu leer und den kommentar zu den lenkerkrücken lass ich einfach mal stecken...


----------



## montageständer (28. Februar 2008)

Blackhawk88 schrieb:


> @montageständer: ich hab dein post 3 mal gelesen, aber ich versteh nicht warum 2 ladys...ich seh keine frauen und 3 räder, was ist da los?
> 
> btw: das schwarze enduro gefällt mir am besten, nur auf die gabel müssten noch en paar ordentliche decals, so ist es mir zu leer und den kommentar zu den lenkerkrücken lass ich einfach mal stecken...



Ladys=babys .... und das dritte hab ich ja nicht mehr (aber ist schließlich auch im saarland rumgedüst )aber es ist mir grad noch aufgefallen und ich habs noch schnell dazugestellt. Richtig über die hörnchen diskussion gibt es nur zu sagen jeder wie es mag und bitte auch nicht mehr dazu sagen    . und bessere aufkleber ich hab die extra abgefrimelt , bin doch keine werbefläche und geld bekomme ich ja auch nicht dafür  aber am liebsten wäre mir ja mein "ebony babe" so richtig komplett in einer farbe. was den neuen betrifft denn will ich ja eigentlich eh verkaufen weil mir mein alter lieber ist


----------



## [email protected] (28. Februar 2008)

sascha dein canyon find ich cool 
wie schwer isés den?


----------



## Sascha1000 (1. März 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> sascha dein canyon find ich cool
> wie schwer isés den?




Servus 

Das Teil wiegt so wie es da abgebildet ist, laut  Waage 11,3 Kg .Es fährt sich echt gut und hat schön Vortrieb.Vor allem mein Rücken freut sich nach langen Jahren auf dem Hardtail,auf das Plus an Comfort.

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## amg 2 (1. März 2008)

so, dann will ich auch mal...

unter fotos


----------



## amg 2 (8. März 2008)

heute mal mein altes HT ausgepackt , man war das super .
ich glaube ich verkauf mein fully wieder .....
bilder auch unter fotos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (12. März 2008)

So das iss mein Neues für die Saison 2008!!


----------



## [email protected] (12. März 2008)

wow schön aber wass  soll der sattel ?
wie schwer is es denn?


----------



## Der P (12. März 2008)

Das Razorblade ist definitiv einer der geilsten Carbonrahmen! Den würd ich auch direkt fahren, wirklich sehr schick...


----------



## amg 2 (22. März 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]muss mal probieren mit fotos


----------



## amg 2 (22. März 2008)

es geht!!!!!


----------



## amg 2 (22. März 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]das ist mein  HT.


----------



## amg 2 (22. März 2008)

und das bin ich gerade am aufbauen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Stefan66 (22. März 2008)

Hallo , fahre so eins .... Focus First Team
Reba Team , HVR200 , X0 /XTR Mix , DT Swiss XR1540 , Marta SL , FSA Parts , Nobby Nic, Yutaak Sattel , Truvativ Stylo Carbon ,


----------



## Der P (22. März 2008)

Was wiegt denn der Giant Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (23. März 2008)

Der P schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn der Giant Rahmen?




Dürfte sich, nach der Suche im INet bei ca 1500 / 1600 gr einpendeln (Größe M).


----------



## amg 2 (23. März 2008)

in M mit 4 schrauben für die flaschenhalter 1610g.


----------



## Der P (23. März 2008)

amg 2 schrieb:


> in M mit 4 schrauben für die flaschenhalter 1610g.



Alles klar, danke.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## stefansls (23. März 2008)

Hi, hier iss mein neues Bike. 

Was meint Ihr welchen sattel nich montieren sollt? Den originalen Orangen Gobi oder nen Weißen Aspide ?
Mfg. Stefan


----------



## popeye_mzg (23. März 2008)

Den Weißen


----------



## Stefan66 (23. März 2008)

Den Weißen dran machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blocko (23. März 2008)

Das sieht ja super aus, was der Wald in diesem Jahr so geboten bekommt.  
Da will ich nicht nachstehen und mein Rocky für 2008 nach einigen Pimpaktionen (ist noch nicht ganz final) ins Rennen werfen...






...damit das Saarland nicht ganz zur Rocky-Freien-Zone verkommt.   
Die Trails werden glühen...


----------



## stefansls (23. März 2008)

Das Rocky ist ja mal Vollgeil! Aber die Dualcontrol Griffe müssen auf jeden Fall ab. Mfg.


----------



## fissenid (23. März 2008)

stefansls schrieb:


> Das Rocky ist ja mal Vollgeil! Aber die Dualcontrol Griffe müssen auf jeden Fall ab. Mfg.



genau meine Meinung.... und die rote Kette ist der Brüller...


----------



## Der P (23. März 2008)

Das Cannondale is sehr geil! Und natürlich muß der weiße Aspide drauf 

Sind das die neuen Monorail? Da würde mich ma ein Fahrbericht interessieren. Besonders im Vergleich zu Crossmark und Larsen, falls du den Vergleich hast.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## amg 2 (23. März 2008)

das cannon und das rocky sind echt geil , welche felgen hat das cannon? suche weisse mit schwarzen speichen.
war heute meine erste tour mit dem giant machen , mit den alten teile von meinem HT, ausser kurbel , umwerfer und sattelstütze.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Blocko (23. März 2008)

fissenid schrieb:


> genau meine Meinung.... und die rote Kette ist der Brüller...



Danke für's Lob! Ja, bei der Connex hatte ich Glück. Wippermann baut die in diesem Jahr nicht mehr.

Die Lenkeranhängsel lassen noch zu wünschen übrig und genau das meinte ich mit "ist noch nicht ganz final".  
Die LX-Bremsen sowie Schaltung werden noch 'optimiert'. Vielleicht kommt Lenker und Vorbau auch noch dran. Aber alles zu seiner Zeit...

Frohe Ostern noch!


----------



## amg 2 (23. März 2008)

was ist mit sun single track ????
sind die was oder mehr für enduro?????


----------



## Laktatbolzen (23. März 2008)

schöne bikes habt ihr da... wie schwer issen das cannon???


----------



## montageständer (24. März 2008)

... fahren diese jahr nur noch hardtails im Saarland rum  ?
Hier mal das von meinem Chef


----------



## stefansls (24. März 2008)

Der P schrieb:


> Das Cannondale is sehr geil! Und natürlich muß der weiße Aspide drauf
> 
> Sind das die neuen Monorail? Da würde mich ma ein Fahrbericht interessieren. Besonders im Vergleich zu Crossmark und Larsen, falls du den Vergleich hast.
> 
> ...



Ja, es sind die neuen Monorail. Im vergleich zum Larssen TT ein echter Quantensprung. Ich wollte den Reifen zuerst direkt gegen nen MountainKing ersetzen war mir dann aber doch zu stressig weil ich unbedingt direkt fahren wollte. Er funktioniert echt saugut. Rollt super auf Asphalt, auf Schotter auch sehr schnell und kontrollierbar, leichte schwächen in festem batsch und zuviel schräglage mag er ganz und gar nicht. Aber wenn du nen sehr schnellen Reifen suchst ist er der richtige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefansls (24. März 2008)

> welche felgen hat das cannon?


 Dt Swiss XRC 1.4


----------



## stefansls (24. März 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> wie schwer issen das cannon???



~ 9,2 mit Eggbeatern


----------



## Blocko (24. März 2008)

montageständer" data-source="post: 4602439"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> ... fahren diese jahr nur noch hardtails im Saarland rum  ?



Nur die harDen kommen in den GarDen! lol


----------



## Der P (24. März 2008)

stefansls schrieb:


> Ja, es sind die neuen Monorail. Im vergleich zum Larssen TT ein echter Quantensprung. Ich wollte den Reifen zuerst direkt gegen nen MountainKing ersetzen war mir dann aber doch zu stressig weil ich unbedingt direkt fahren wollte. Er funktioniert echt saugut. Rollt super auf Asphalt, auf Schotter auch sehr schnell und kontrollierbar, leichte schwächen in festem batsch und zuviel schräglage mag er ganz und gar nicht. Aber wenn du nen sehr schnellen Reifen suchst ist er der richtige.




Das klingt ja mal richtig gut! 
Ich hab zwar gerade erst nen neuen Satz Larsen/Crossmark aufgezogen, aber als nächstes werd ich dann denk ich mal den Monorail testen.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## biker1967 (24. März 2008)

stefansls schrieb:


> Das Rocky ist ja mal Vollgeil! Aber die Dualcontrol Griffe müssen auf jeden Fall ab. Mfg.



Wo sind auf dem Foto DC-Griffe? Schau mal genau auf die Ganganzeige. Dann wirst du sehen, das er Bremse und Schaltung getrennt aufgebaut hat.


----------



## biker1967 (24. März 2008)

stefansls schrieb:


> Aber die Dualcontrol Griffe müssen auf jeden Fall ab. Mfg.



Was hast du gegen diese Kombo einzuwenden? Schon mal gefahren?

Wer von euch hat welche Erfahrungen mit den Dingern gemacht?


----------



## Blocko (24. März 2008)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Wo sind auf dem Foto DC-Griffe? Schau mal genau auf die Ganganzeige. Dann wirst du sehen, das er Bremse und Schaltung getrennt aufgebaut hat.



Richtig, die sind separat aber Schaltung und Bremsen sind eben LX. Wobei sie eigentlich garnicht sooo unstylisch sind aber eben schwer.
Aktuelle Details:
- Schaltwerk Shimano XT
- Schalthebel Shimano LX Rapid Fire
- Lenker Rocky Mountain Carbon
- Vorbau Race Face Evolve XC
- Griffe RMB
- Bremsen Shimano LX


----------



## 007ike (24. März 2008)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen diese Kombo einzuwenden? Schon mal gefahren?
> 
> Wer von euch hat welche Erfahrungen mit den Dingern gemacht?



Ich bin die 2 Jahre gefahren. Die Dinger sind richtig gut. Jedoch wenn man jetzt was neues kauft, findet man die kaum noch und sie sind einzeln sehr teuer. Rede von xtr, xt und lx funktionieren nicht so gut, jedenfalls die alten.
@stefansls
sag mal sammelst du jetzt die Taurins? Oder hast du dein altes inzwischen verkauft? Und was macht der Bandscheibenvorfall?


----------



## crazyeddie (24. März 2008)

ich bin mal ein paar minuten dualcontrol gefahren. geschaltet haben die sauber, aber mein ding isses trotzdem nicht. was will man den mehr als mit den neuen rapidfire plus? da schalt ich nur noch mit dem daumen, hab immer einen finger an der bremse und den rest zum lenkerfesthalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefansls (24. März 2008)

@007ike: Bandscheibenvorfall wird nit Operiert und ist jetzt wieder ganz okay.  Ich hätt mir müssten ein anderes Taurine nehmen weil ich nen anderen Vorbau gebraucht habe . Das andere ist verkauft. Nach ein paar testfahrten mit einschlägig bekannten Racefullys diverser Hersteller kam ich zur einsicht das nur Hardtails richtig rocken.

@crazyeddie: wenn man vorher 2 Jahre lang X0 mit X0 Trigern gefahren ist kommt man mit Rapidfire plus nit so ganz klar. Von der Idee her ganz gut, es geht jedoch zu weich. Ich tue mich dauernd verschalten ( aber nur im downshift).


----------



## 007ike (24. März 2008)

super schön ist das neue auf alle Fälle! Und hat Lefty, wie bist du damit zufrieden? Ist das eigentlich ein orignales Taurine 1?


----------



## stefansls (24. März 2008)

Ja, ist original so. Die lefty läuft halt echt wie Butter, kein vergleich zu der lefty Max am Jekyll. Das einzige was ich aber sehr wahrscheinlich noch ändere ist die Schaltung. Mit dem XTR Kram komm ich gar nit klar. Ich denk zum Geburtstag gibts wieder X0. Man könnte ja nächtsten Sonntag wenn Du zur CTF kommst mal kurz die Bikes tauschen mich würde mal brennend interessieren wie sich das S Works HT fährt. Mfg. Stefan


----------



## Der P (24. März 2008)

Dann gibts nächsten Sonntag ja gaaaaanz viele schnelle Bikes zu sehen  
Ich würd sie mir dann gerne vorher oder nachher mal angucken, während dessen bin ich zu langsam 

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Blocko (24. März 2008)

Der P schrieb:


> Dann gibts nächsten Sonntag ja gaaaaanz viele schnelle Bikes zu sehen
> Ich würd sie mir dann gerne vorher oder nachher mal angucken, während dessen bin ich zu langsam
> 
> Gruß
> Pascal



lol oder soll hier ein Race abgezogen werden? PUR heisst PURes Vergnügen mit Rücksicht auf andere!


----------



## Stefan66 (25. März 2008)

Reba Team , HVR200 , Marta SL , DT Swiss 1540 , X0/XTR Mix, FSA Carbon Parts , Truvativ Stylo Carbon u.s.w , 11,5 Kg . Ist kein Kult wie Cannon oder Scott aber ein geiles Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (25. März 2008)

schön, schön,...der Sattel ist auch ziemlich frisch, was ist das für einer ? Und wie versteckt sich der Dämpfer?
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Laktatbolzen (25. März 2008)

Sehr schönes Bike gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Tobilas (25. März 2008)

..und wo ich dabei bin:
@stefansls : das Teil sieht dir ähnlich !!!!!!!!!!!!! Wahnsinn  
das will ich auch mal gern in echt sehn...
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Stefan66 (25. März 2008)

Hallo Roland
Der Sattel is ein Selle Royal Modell Yutaak . Ist der einzige der meinem Hintern passt  
Der Dämpfer liegt im Oberrohr 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Tobilas (25. März 2008)

ich hab den mal irgendwo in ner Werbung gesehn, von der Passform weiß ich nicht, was mir auffällt: das Bike ist bestimmt gut zu kontrollieren, wenn man aus dem Sattel raus muß und mit den Oberschenkel-Innenseiten "lenken" muß  
Gruß
Roland
Mach mal ein Bild, wie der Dämpfer versteckt ist, find ich ganz witzig


----------



## Stefan66 (25. März 2008)

Der Sattel ist super wegen den nach unten gezogenen Kanten an den Seiten . Ist halt kein reinrassiger Race Sattel , eher Touren Sattel .


----------



## Blocko (25. März 2008)

Stefan66 schrieb:


> Der Sattel ist super wegen den nach unten gezogenen Kanten an den Seiten . Ist halt kein reinrassiger Race Sattel , eher Touren Sattel .



Ultra krasse Konstruktion!! Die Kabel sind da schon ein wenig hinderlich wie man sieht aber egal.


----------



## Stefan66 (25. März 2008)

Ja das mit den Kabeln stimmt . Sind etwas unglüchlich verlegt . Wären wohl besser im Rahmen untergebracht wie beim Nachfolgemodell . Hatte auch Anfangs Bedenken , ob evtl. die Oberschenkel am Oberrohr scheuern , aber so dick sind meine Beine Gott sei dank nicht


----------



## Tobilas (25. März 2008)

so hab ich mir das vorgestellt; find das allerdings nicht so prickelnd: lieber den Dämpfer unterm Oberrohr in der Linie zwischen Lenker und Hinterachse. Aber was soll's, muß als Ganzes funktionieren, dann ist's egal !
Den Sattel find ich trotzdem klasse, sowas könnt ich mir vorstellen...
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Stefan66 (25. März 2008)

Tobilas schrieb:


> so hab ich mir das vorgestellt; find das allerdings nicht so prickelnd: lieber den Dämpfer unterm Oberrohr in der Linie zwischen Lenker und Hinterachse. Aber was soll's, muß als Ganzes funktionieren, dann ist's egal !
> Den Sattel find ich trotzdem klasse, sowas könnt ich mir vorstellen...
> Gruß
> Roland



Habe noch ein Corratec Clacier . Das Focus funktioniert besser . Ich kann die Plattformdämpfung hinten fast völlig weglassen , das Wippen im Hinterbau geht gegen null und spricht super an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montageständer (25. März 2008)

also ich finde das focus schon ziemlich cool grade weil der dämpfer da oben im rohr sitzt echt mal was anderes und wenn es gut funktioniert um so besser


----------



## chris84 (25. März 2008)

das Focus sieht optisch super aus. der versteckte Dämpfer macht sich auch in echt ziemlich gut! und so breit ist das gar nicht...

aber: die hintere Bremsscheibe is zu groß!


----------



## Stefan66 (26. März 2008)

Bei Marathons wie St.Wendel 2005 oder 2007 ist es ganz gut wenn der Dämpfer ein wenig aus der Schusslinie des Hinterrades ist  Außerdem ist so noch Platz für einen zweiten Flaschenhalter am Sitzrohr .



montageständer" data-source="post: 4608297"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> also ich finde das focus schon ziemlich cool grade weil der dämpfer da oben im rohr sitzt echt mal was anderes und wenn es gut funktioniert um so besser


----------



## Stefan66 (26. März 2008)

Original ist eine 160er Scheibe hinten . Wenn ich dieses Jahr mal so trainiere wie ich mir das immer vornehme , kann ich vielleicht nächstes Jahr die 160er wieder dran mache . Bis dahin müssen von den 85 Kg noch einige runter 


chris84 schrieb:


> das Focus sieht optisch super aus. der versteckte Dämpfer macht sich auch in echt ziemlich gut! und so breit ist das gar nicht...
> 
> aber: die hintere Bremsscheibe is zu groß!


----------



## Stefan66 (26. März 2008)

Die Bikes die man hier so sieht , sind echt mega geil . S-Works HT , Specialized , Giant , Rocky . Und das Cannon mit der Lefty ist echt der Hammer


----------



## chris84 (26. März 2008)

Stefan66 schrieb:


> Original ist eine 160er Scheibe hinten . Wenn ich dieses Jahr mal so trainiere wie ich mir das immer vornehme , kann ich vielleicht nächstes Jahr die 160er wieder dran mache . Bis dahin müssen von den 85 Kg noch einige runter


ich hab mehr wie du auf den Rippen und fahr 160... ich bekäme hinten auch ne 140er net überhitzt... die 180er vorne kann dagegen schon mal heiß werden...

Die Hinterradbremse wird im MTB-Bereich völlig überschätzt...


----------



## fissenid (26. März 2008)

Stefan66 schrieb:


> Hallo Roland
> Der Sattel is ein Selle Royal Modell Yutaak . Ist der einzige der meinem Hintern passt
> Der Dämpfer liegt im Oberrohr
> 
> Gruß Stefan


,


Ist es nicht eher ein  "Selle Italia"  Yutaak ????
,
Gruß Dominik


----------



## Stefan66 (26. März 2008)

hallo
ja klar , selle italia yutaak   wie komm ich auf royal ??? hab wohl schon zuviele sättel probiert 





fissenid schrieb:


> ,
> 
> 
> Ist es nicht eher ein  "Selle Italia"  Yutaak ????
> ...


----------



## montageständer (3. April 2008)

so hier mal wieder eins von meinem in freier natur und neuen umbauten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tyler2612 (5. April 2008)

Hallo Ich Komme Aus Saarbrücken Und Wollte Fragen Ob Ihr Wisst Wo Man Gut Downhill Fahren Kann Und Kennt Ihr Euch Auf Dem Rodenhof Aus? Ich Habe Gehört Das Es Dort Eine Gute Strecke Ist Die Oft Von Motocross Fahrern Benutzt Wird

Gruss Christian


----------



## Blocko (5. April 2008)

tyler2612 schrieb:


> Hallo Ich Komme Aus Saarbrücken Und Wollte Fragen Ob Ihr Wisst Wo Man Gut Downhill Fahren Kann Und Kennt Ihr Euch Auf Dem Rodenhof Aus? Ich Habe Gehört Das Es Dort Eine Gute Strecke Ist Die Oft Von Motocross Fahrern Benutzt Wird
> 
> Gruss Christian



Go 4 it:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...55608,6.998978&spn=0.010014,0.014441&t=h&z=16
-> oberhalb dem Güterbahnhof


----------



## Oberaggi (5. April 2008)

Is ja zum Glück gar nicht OT


----------



## Calli Potter (6. April 2008)

Hi!!

Also ich komme aus Siersburg und ich fahre z.Z noch mein älteres Cannondale M600.
Das Fahrrad ist schon ok, wird aber in den kommenden MOnaten evtl durch ein Fully von Scott,Ghost oder Focus ersetzt.


----------



## atlas (6. April 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Hi!!
> 
> Also ich komme aus Siersburg und ich fahre z.Z noch mein älteres Cannondale M600.
> Das Fahrrad ist schon ok, wird aber in den kommenden MOnaten evtl durch ein Fully von Scott,Ghost oder Focus ersetzt.



Hallo Calli

Ich hab`s von Beckingen nicht allzuweit,eventuell können wir ja mal ein Türchen drehen.

Gruss
Atlas


----------



## p41n (12. April 2008)

soo.. hier is nun mein neues..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montageständer (12. April 2008)

wie jetzt 
du fährst ohne pedale


----------



## Tobilas (12. April 2008)

so eins (aber mit Pedale  ) bin ich heut auch gefahren, umständehalber, war aber positiv überrascht. Meinem Sohn hab ich so ein Cube AMS Pro mit XT Schnick-Schnack und 100 mm Skarek gebraucht gekauft, ne super Sache: ausgeglichen, "handlich", leicht, aber leider mit extrem kurzem Radstand wie ich finde.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## biker1967 (12. April 2008)

Wenn er keine Pedale hat wirds auch ned dreckig


----------



## p41n (12. April 2008)

genau das is das problem, was ich zur zeit habe.. nämlich keine pedale.. 

der, über den ich die pedale beziehen wollte (eggbeater), ist momentan nicht erreichbar.. daher habe ich zur zeit keine, was mich total ärgert, weil ich eigentlich dieses we fahren wollte.. *grummel*

hat nicht zufällig jemand noch welche übrig, die er mir für ne weile leihen könnte?

ansonsten ist das bike übrigens topp.. komplett xt 2008, reba sl, manitou dämpfer, easton komponenten (obwohl ich da noch net ganz zufrieden bin).. doch ansonsten lässt es sich wirklich super fahren..

kanns kaum mehr erwarten meine erste tour zu starten.. *fragend in die runde guck*


----------



## montageständer (12. April 2008)

also ich hätte da schon noch welche


----------



## p41n (12. April 2008)

nett nett..  du hast post..


----------



## Limit83 (13. April 2008)

Hat jetzt noch rote Nokons und bald kommt noch ein neuer LRS. Hat sich aber auch nicht soviel verändert zum 07er.
Gruß


----------



## Der P (13. April 2008)

An der gleichen Stelle hab ich auch schonmal Bilder gemacht 

Was ist denn aus der Menja geworden?
Ach ja, und ich hab hier noch was für dich gefunden. Hab dir letztens ja unterwegs schonmal gesagt dass das gold der Sattelklemme einfach garnicht geht...

http://nano-bike-parts.de/FRM-Seatpost-Collar-Rot-349

Ansonsten gefällt mir dein Radl ja sehr gut. Würd ich auch nehmen  

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Limit83 (13. April 2008)

Die Menja steckt im 07er Bike, die hat nur neue Aufkleber bekommen. 
Gruß


----------



## Deleted 3968 (30. April 2008)

Malzeit!

Die Südfrucht:






und

die Rennsemmel:





Dom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (17. Mai 2008)

meins  



bergwerk mercury sl mit 10,6 kg


----------



## Koohgie (19. Mai 2008)

Meine zwei...


----------



## Optimizer (19. Mai 2008)

Mein Hardtail:


----------



## p41n (19. Mai 2008)

Hier nochmal meins. Diesmal mit Pedalen und neuen Reifen (Conti Mountain King 2.2 Supersonic)!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Mai 2008)

Du hast aber viel Holz vor der Hütt`n....


----------



## p41n (20. Mai 2008)

Von nichts kommt nichts..


----------



## Dijo (20. Mai 2008)

das ist mein Schätzchen ))

http://mountainbike-saarpfalz.de/resources/_wsb_556x423_PICT1322.JPG

und meine Rennschleuder ( schon älter, aber ich häng so dran) ;-)


----------



## tyler2612 (20. Mai 2008)

Das sind meine 4 bikes

1: Specialized Enduro
2:Specialized Bighit
3:Cycletool DH Pro
4:Scott Scale 70


----------



## tyler2612 (20. Mai 2008)

weiß leider nit wie ich bilder rein machen kann hätte sie dann rein gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p41n (20. Mai 2008)

tyler2612 schrieb:


> weiß leider nit wie ich bilder rein machen kann hätte sie dann rein gemacht



auf einen webspace uploaden und dann bei der erstellung des beitrages mit 


```
[ IMG ]http://www.irgendwas.de/foto.jpg[ /IMG ][SIZE="1"](ohne Leerzeichen zwischen [ bzw. ] und IMG bzw. /IMG)[/SIZE]
```

einfügen!


----------



## Tobilas (24. Mai 2008)

Hi, Spochtsfreunde!
Letzte Ausführung meines Bikes:





-Die Reifen sind sch...e, keine 500 km und hinten Auflösungserscheinungen
-Sämtliche Läger muß ich langsam mal neu machen
-Bremse vorne schleift ohne Ende (lässt sich nicht einstellen, arbeite täglich dran!)
..achso; nach wie vor: Schaltung XT, ohne Probleme tadellos hervorragend sehr zufrieden
Gruß
Roland


----------



## cpt-coma (3. Juni 2008)

So dann will ich auch mal. Vorgestern endlich bekommen


----------



## fissenid (3. Juni 2008)

cpt-coma schrieb:


> So dann will ich auch mal. Vorgestern endlich bekommen



Foto vergessen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cpt-coma (3. Juni 2008)

Ne nicht vergessen hatte irgendwie das Bild hochgeladen aber es wurde nicht angezeigt ???
Na ja jetzt iss es ja da !!!


----------



## p41n (3. Juni 2008)

cpt-coma schrieb:


> So dann will ich auch mal. Vorgestern endlich bekommen



ein schönes bike.. wo hasten das gekauft?
nero sagt mir überhaupt nix..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (3. Juni 2008)

Guckst du hier:
http://www.nero-bikes.de/assets/s2dmain.html?http://www.nero-bikes.de/


----------



## p41n (3. Juni 2008)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Guckst du hier:
> http://www.nero-bikes.de/assets/s2dmain.html?http://www.nero-bikes.de/



Danke! Nero war mir bisher gänzlich unbekannt.. Jedenfalls sinds schöne Bikes.


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juni 2008)

also i-wie hat das einen komischen aufbau ?


----------



## Tobilas (3. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub, der Vorbau wirkt nur auf dem Bild so klobig. Was haste denn ausgeben müssen für das Hardtail , so ungefähre Angabe reicht ja. Die Rahmen sind nicht übel....(Der Sattel steht soo weit hinten, ..)
Gruß
Roland


----------



## cpt-coma (4. Juni 2008)

@Tobilas musste eigentlich nicht so viel dafür blechen zum Preis kann ich nix sagen da daß ein freundschafts angebot war, kenne den Besitzer von nero-Bikes schon seit 20 Jahren.
Nur so viel hat in etwa so viel gekostet wie ein cube alu-rahmen mit  nur teilweise xt komp.

Zu meiner Austatung
Aus Cabon sind
Rahmen
Lenker
Sattel 
Sattelstüze
Bar-Ends
Getränkehalter

Schaltung ist Complett Shimano Xt
Gabel eine Rock Shox Reba Sl mit Pob-Block
Bremse Avid Juidy 5
Laufräder Mavic 317 Disc auf Shimano Xt naben

Das Teil läst sich Göttlich fahren  
Gruß Cpt-coma


----------



## stefansls (4. Juni 2008)

Gewicht   	 ca. 1484g  
Material  	Carbon 

Boah eeh!  1484 g Rahmengewicht stimmt das wirklich ?


----------



## crazyeddie (4. Juni 2008)

mein rahmen wiegt ohne dämpfer 54g mehr.


----------



## fissenid (4. Juni 2008)

cpt-coma schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> nicht schlecht, aber wieso hast du denn dann nicht noch etwas mehr in Bremsen und Laufräder investiert???
> 
> ...


----------



## cpt-coma (4. Juni 2008)

Naja meine finanziellen möglichkeiten sind eben auch begrenzt !!!
Ich denke aber für die euronen die ich bezahlt habe ,habe ich das Maximum raus geholt .
Des weiteren finde ich super geil das ich kein Bike von der Stange habe.
Ein Beispiel als ich am Montag morgen mein Bike zum Gassie gehen raus holte kam per zufall mein nachbar mit seinem Cube (auf das er sich seit ca 1 Jahr so mächtig viel einbildet) die Straße hoch O-Ton 
Oh ein neues Bike???
Cabon ??? 
Was issen für ne schaltung drauf???
Er geht um  das Mtb rum und sieht die xt Austatung  , dreht sich ohne Worte um und geht in sein haus  , seit dem hat er nicht ein Wort mehr mit mir gesprochen !!!


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2008)

was ist an xt besonders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (4. Juni 2008)

zum Thema Carbon....
 http://ferien.graubuenden.ch/de/page.cfm/Clip_bergsommer


----------



## cpt-coma (4. Juni 2008)

@bueschi
Das weis ich auch nicht ,ich vermute das er trotz cabon davon ausgegangen ist das daß MTB ein billiges  (baumarkt ect.) Bike ist und hat wohl nicht damit gerechnet , das bei mir mehr xt drauf steht als bei im. Tja leute gibt´s !!!
Eigentlich wollte ich ihn ja an dem Morgen fragen ob er mit auf Tour geht, das hat sich komischer weiße erledigt.
Gruß Cpt-Coma


----------



## p41n (4. Juni 2008)

fissenid schrieb:


> zum Thema Carbon....
> http://ferien.graubuenden.ch/de/page.cfm/Clip_bergsommer



das is wirklich gut..


----------



## stefansls (5. Juni 2008)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> mein rahmen wiegt ohne dämpfer 54g mehr.


 Und da sind noch 6 Kugellager und 2 Gleitlager drin.


----------



## amg 2 (13. Juni 2008)

hallo [email protected] , 
warst du heute beim strässer ????


----------



## amg 2 (13. Juni 2008)

hallo [email protected] , warst du heute beim strässer????
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juni 2008)

jop war ich 
hast du die beläge gekauft oder bist du der mit der inspektion ? xD
lg DaViD


----------



## MöveBasti (13. Juni 2008)

i fahre en cube reaction k24 mit ner fox f 80x (aber nur noch woche dann magura durin =) xt schaltung und fsa parts


----------



## amg 2 (14. Juni 2008)

der mit den handschuhen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (14. Juni 2008)

strässer
 

guter laden...!
amg2 - da du ja in humes wohnst - kennste dich hier in der ecke ja sicher aus.
sitz nämlich grad in habach
und hab keinen plan wo man hier mal biken könnte


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juni 2008)

jo ist ein guter laden 
achso ^^ 
der mit den 2 kleinen ^^


----------



## Da Anhänger (14. Juni 2008)

Mais biken rund um eppelborn kannst du eigendlich überall gut.dirminger wald wäre da zu emfehlen und da bist auch relativ schnell von da habach aus oder fährst übern wünschberg rüber nach lebach da kannst dich dann direkt auf den hoxberg oder zum litermont rüber schaffen.in habach sitzt du eigendlich mitten drin hast alle wege offen.

gruß


----------



## Blocko (19. Juli 2008)

Nun mein Rocky Mountain Vertex 50 einige KM und Pimp-Aktionen später:​





Hier mal einige verwirklichte Änderungen zum Original:
Lenker: Race Face Next XC 25mm Low Rizer
Bar Ends: Tune RH 1 ROT
Sattel: SDG TI-FLY Rocky Mountain Edition "20 years in Germany"
Laufradsatz: Shimano WH-M 775 (XT) 2008
Kassette: XT 2008 M770 9-fach Kassette
Mäntel: Little Albert Snake Skin Dual Faltreifen 2008
Schläuche: Schwalbe Schlauch Nr 14 MTB extra leicht
Aufkleber: Rocky Mountain Ahornblätter 

Gewicht: ca 10,5KG aber ich bin ja auch nicht der leichteste! 


PS: Bremsen und Schaltung sind noch LX aber ich bin bis dato noch zu frieden.


----------



## 007ike (20. Juli 2008)

gefällt! Dicker Daumen nach oben! ;-)


----------



## Da Anhänger (20. Juli 2008)

Blocko hast du ne goldenen Kette montiert???

schönes bike.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montageständer (20. Juli 2008)

ja ja , rockys sind doch eigentlich immer schön
in dem zussamenhang mal ein upgrade-update von meinem kleinen  ! 
jetzt auch mit stahlflexleitung vorne und hinten


----------



## Blocko (20. Juli 2008)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> Blocko hast du ne goldenen Kette montiert???
> 
> schönes bike.
> 
> gruß




Danke für's Lob!

Nein, es ist eine Connex 9C2speed in rot! 
Ok, sie ist etwas vermiert aber mein Fetisch geht noch nicht soweit, dass ich regelmässig meine Kette komplett sauber mache. ;-)

...aber ich gestehe: Mit einer goldenen Kette mit 230gr habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr...


----------



## Da Anhänger (20. Juli 2008)

ne goldenen kette bin ich auch gefahren diesl Leichte von KMC hat leiter nicht sehr lange gehalten also bin ich wieder auf en normale von sram umgestiegen.ne rote kette hab ich zuvor noch nicht gesehn find ich aber mal hammer ist was anderes!viel spaß noch mit dem..

gruß


----------



## Der P (2. August 2008)

Wieder mal ein neues Fahrrad im Land....







 

 



Gruß
Pascal


----------



## qwk (3. August 2008)

wow, wirklich ein sehr geiles bike!
auch wenn ich schwarze bikes nicht so gern sehe, aber das ist wirklich der hammer!


----------



## 007ike (3. August 2008)

super Fotos! Toll gemacht, gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Blocko (3. August 2008)

Der P schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein neues Fahrrad im Land....



Sieht sehr leicht aus! 
Top!


----------



## Stallion (3. August 2008)

Hi,
also ich fahr en Bergamont Stallion und en Bergamont Threesome 6.8

Bilder folgen


----------



## PirateSB (3. August 2008)

Der P schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein neues Fahrrad im Land....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



herrlich - so muss es sein, black is beautiful
habe selbst den scandium-rahmen vom bornemann, also wenn der nicht schon verbaut wäre.... 
aber vielleicht bekommt meiner ja mal nen knacks und ich brauch dringend nen neuen


----------



## Der P (3. August 2008)

Danke, danke...sowas hört man natürlich immer gern. Hab mir auch Mühe gegeben, echt jetzt 




Blocko schrieb:


> Sieht sehr leicht aus!
> Top!



Ist auch relativ leicht. Trotz der brauchbaren Reifen und der bockschweren Gabel sind 8,5X Kg. Ein paar kleinere Änderungen stehen jetzt noch aus, dann sinds unter 8,5 . 

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (3. August 2008)

sind das nicht eher ti-schrauben an den scheiben? weil alu-schrauben an den scheiben zu verbauen is schon leichtsinnig, aber wenn sie dann noch so schwer wären wie titan dann wärs wirklich kompletter blödsinn.


----------



## MöveBasti (6. August 2008)

hir mal meins hab leider noch kein aktuelleres ist aber jetzt eine durin drauf hat jemand tuning tipps wie ich es unter 10kg bekomme 

ber


----------



## [email protected] (6. August 2008)

anderer lrs , sattel/stütze, vorbau , lenker/griffe, 
dann müsstest geschafft haben  
lg DaViD


----------



## MöveBasti (6. August 2008)

was für ein lrs könntet ihr mir empfehlen sollte so um die 300-350 euro liegen


----------



## [email protected] (6. August 2008)

american classic , nope , hügi :_) 
aber das hab ich dir ja schon alles gesagt :-D


----------



## Der P (6. August 2008)

MöveBasti schrieb:


> hir mal meins hab leider noch kein aktuelleres ist aber jetzt eine durin drauf hat jemand tuning tipps wie ich es unter 10kg bekomme



Dabei ist eine Teileliste immer sehr hilfreich.
Und für eine Laufradsatzempfehlung wär noch gut zu wissen was du so fährst.

Prinzipiell bekommst du aber für das Geld auf jeden Fall was gutes und leichtes.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## [email protected] (6. August 2008)

cc-marathon fährt er


----------



## Der P (7. August 2008)

Und DIR glaubt er nicht, oder wie  ?

Also ich bin mit dem LRS den ich mir zusammengebaut habe bisher sehr zufrieden. Ziemlich baugleich, zumindest von den Naben, sind wohl zum Beispiel die neuen Veltec Laufräder. 

Ansonsten lassen sich natürlich Naben, Felgen und Speichen beliebig nach finanziellen Möglichkeiten und persönlichen Vorlieben tauschen. 
Mal als Bsp:

Naben: 
- diverses aus den Häusern Chosen und Chin Haur aka American Classic, Veltec, Cycle King und co.
- Hope Pro 2
- DT 240 S
- XTR
- Tune
- Chris King
etc

Felgen:
- FRM XMD 333
- American Classic
- NoTubes ZTR Olympic

oder auch "schwereres" a la DT 4.1/ 4.2, Mavic 717.

Je nachdem was du dir davon raussuchst und welche Speichen du dazu nimmst dürftest du preislich etwa zwischen 250  und 600  leigen, und Gewichte zwischen 1350 g und 1600 g errreichen.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## MöveBasti (7. August 2008)

doch glaub dem büschi schon aber kann mich zwischen den angegebenen lrs nich so genau entscheiden daher hab ich gedacht fragst mal was die anderen so empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der P (7. August 2008)

Kommt mMn auch drauf an ob das "Schrauben" bei dir mit dazu gehört 

Ich für meinen Teil schraube gern und hab auch kein Problem damit mein Material öfters mal zu checken und ggf Hand anzulegen. Also bedenkenlos halten muss alles, aber zum Bsp mal Lager wechseln wenns sein muss oder zentrieren macht mir nix. Deswegen hab ich auch trotz meiner adipösen 85 kg den Versuch mit den FRM Felgen und den Cycle King Naben gewagt. Mit American Classic oder vergleichbaren Naben hätte ich ebenfalls kein Problem.

Wenn du aber leiber montieren und vergessen willst, würd ich in deiner Preisklasse mal über die Hope nachdenken. Zum Bsp in verbindung mit NoTubes oder DT Felgen glaub ich ne bezahlbare, haltbare und nicht zu schwere Kombination. Wäre zumindest eine die ich wählen würde.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## MöveBasti (8. August 2008)

Danke für die guten Tipps und gegen en paar Schrauber Stunden in der Garage hab ich auch nix bin gestern auf ein Satz mit Veltec Naben , ZTR Olympic Felgen und Sapim X-Ray Speichen gestoßen der auch einen vernünftigen Eindruck macht hast du vielleicht Erfahrung über die Naben gehört


----------



## Der P (8. August 2008)

Ich glaube die kommen aus der selben Fabrik wie zB auch meine.

Hier steht auch bißchen was davon http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?t=3549

Felgen und Speichen sind klasse. Die Naben hab ich noch nicht live gesehen. ICH würd sie aber durchaus probieren.


Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Don-Luggi (18. August 2008)

Kniet nieder Mayestät ist anwesend:^^
Simplon Elvox 2008


----------



## p41n (18. August 2008)

dann mal her mit den fotos..


----------



## Tobilas (18. August 2008)

Naja, Niederknien und Majestät ?? da muß schon etwas mehr kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don-Luggi (18. August 2008)

jetzt sagt ihr nixmehr^^


----------



## Don-Luggi (18. August 2008)

da habt ihr^^


----------



## Tobilas (18. August 2008)

?
geiles Bike, keine Frage


----------



## biker1967 (21. August 2008)

Bin nun auch im Besitz eines Würfel-Bikes
*AMS 125 in Custom-Aubau*


----------



## [email protected] (24. August 2008)

die gabel passt ja garnich 

@ Der P warst du heut in theley auf der ctf?


----------



## Der P (24. August 2008)

Jep war ich. 

Schöne Strecke fand ich...so schön das ich die Schleife rauf zur Sternwarte gleich 2 mal gefahren bin   .


----------



## [email protected] (25. August 2008)

jo strecke war schon schön stimmts mike :-D 

wir sind an dir vorbeigefahren wo du die krämpe hattest


----------



## Der P (25. August 2008)

Ja ich erinner mich! Mir ging es gestern wirklich nicht gut, und als ich dann die Schleife zum zweiten mal gefahren war hat ich echt keinen Bock mehr...und Krämpfe auf den letzten Metern. Jetzt weiß ich auch wer du bist  
Ich hoffe mal am nächsten Wochenende läufts nochmal besser....


----------



## Da Anhänger (25. August 2008)

die strecke war gut wie immer..ich wär gern die 105km gefahren..aber die haben sie ja nicht gemacht ..leider.. bevor ich jetzt gesagt bekomm die hätte ich nicht geschafft..das hat einzig und allein an den ungewohnten 5 kilo mehrgewicht gelegen..

@ david du kannst je gern mal den versuch starten und von 8.8 kilo auf knapp 13 kilo umsatteln.. un dann gewohnte strecken fahren..mal sehn ob du dann immer noch locker vor mir den berg hochfliegst..

gruß


----------



## k.wein (3. September 2008)

Hier mal meins:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/174612


und noch eins :
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/174611
Gruß.
          Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der P (3. September 2008)

Das Votec kannte ich ja schon, aber das Klein gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut! 

Wenn du mal nicht mehr weißt wohin damit, mein Wohnzimmer ist nicht weit weg, und da würde es täglich gepflegt  Was wiegts denn?

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## k.wein (3. September 2008)

Zur Zeit wiegt das Klein 8,6 incl. Pedale, Computer und Flaschenhalter.
Ich war mal auf 8,2 aber ich will pannensichere Reifen und keine Alukassette und solch einen Müll. Die Gabel ist auch hackeschwer aber funktioniert bei meinem Gewicht toll.


----------



## der knoche (18. September 2008)

Cannondale Jekyll, was denn sonst ;o)


----------



## [email protected] (18. September 2008)

hallo erstmal 
mein racebike mit 9,8 kg - gabel ist schon im laden (durin,grau,1458g) , sattel (speedneedle) kommen noch rein dann müsste ich bei 9,3 sein  (wenn genug geld da ist die neue marta sl noch dazu) :



















lg DaViD


----------



## amg 2 (18. September 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]so meins aktuell , nächsten monat kommt noch eine andere gabel dran .
menja oder durin in weiss oder schwarz , was meint ihr?????????


----------



## Da Anhänger (19. September 2008)

ich würde wenn en schwarze nehmen..oder auf ne komplett andere farbe springen..rot vieleicht..hat nicht jeder und würd nen netten kontrats zum rest vom bike abgeben..
Wie kurz ist bitte deine kette!?!dein schaltwerk steht ja auf hochspannung!

..und wenn cih schonmal dabei bin.wenn du bock hast kannst ja samstags um 14uhr oder dienstags um 19uhr zum biken an die schwalbenhalle nach eppelborn kommen die 4 km bergrunter kann man doch immer fahren.

gruß

DAVID PUTZ DEIN BIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris84 (19. September 2008)

GENAU DAVID, PUTZ DEIN BIKE!!!! 

@Mike: ungünstige Kettenstellung 

bitte merken: Beim Fotografieren hat der Schaltwerkskäfig senkrecht zu stehen! so wie beim David. Alles andere versaut das Bild!

ich würde übrigens auch eine schwarze gabel holen, weiß passt denke ich nicht... Eine andere Farbe könnte interessant sein, wenn man noch mehr anpasst...


----------



## Da Anhänger (19. September 2008)

> ich würde übrigens auch eine schwarze gabel holen, weiß passt denke ich nicht... Eine andere Farbe könnte interessant sein, wenn man noch mehr anpasst...


der hat hübsche Fulcrom(ich glaub so heißt dir marke) die peppen doch optisch schön auf und dazu dann ne rrote gabell..das wer bombe..
aber das muss er entscheiden..

gruß


----------



## crazyeddie (19. September 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> hallo erstmal
> mein racebike mit 9,8 kg - gabel ist schon im laden (durin,grau,1458g) , sattel (speedneedle) kommen noch rein dann müsste ich bei 9,3 sein  (wenn genug geld da ist die neue marta sl noch dazu) :



dann solltest du aber den speedneedle nicht so fest schrauben, dass sich die streben verziehen so wie am jetzigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Anhänger (19. September 2008)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> dann solltest du aber den speedneedle nicht so fest schrauben, dass sich die streben verziehen so wie am jetzigen




..das kommt soweit ich weiß von nem "unfall",hat etwas härter aufgesetzt..


----------



## [email protected] (19. September 2008)

> ..das kommt soweit ich weiß von nem "unfall",hat etwas härter aufgesetzt..


so sieht´s aus


----------



## crazyeddie (19. September 2008)

war auch eher spaß. aber den aufprall hätte der speedy nit überstanden. das ist halt der vorteil von metallstreben.


----------



## amg 2 (19. September 2008)

fahrt ihr regelmässig von eppelborn aus ?????
jetzt am samstag bin ich in st.wendel.
was macht ihr für ausfahrten????


----------



## [email protected] (19. September 2008)

> fahrt ihr regelmässig von eppelborn aus ?????
> jetzt am samstag bin ich in st.wendel.
> was macht ihr für ausfahrten????



ja fahren wir  
ich fahr auch wnd 
dienstag nightride und samstags mittags  40-60km


----------



## amg 2 (19. September 2008)

achso, die felgen sind von fullcrum , habe nur die aufkleber abgemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amg 2 (19. September 2008)

hey bueschi, aber diesmal musst du den ersten platz machen!!!!


----------



## Da Anhänger (20. September 2008)

wie der herr büschler schon geschrieben hatregelmäßig jede woche es sein denn es kommt ne veranstaltung oder sonst was dazwischen..dann is halt nix.kommt einfach mal vorbei.

gruß


----------



## Laktatbolzen (20. September 2008)

So jetzt isses für dieses Jahr fertig


----------



## montageständer (21. September 2008)

der knoche schrieb:


> Cannondale Jekyll, was denn sonst ;o)


die jekylls sehen schon fratzig aus ! habe auch mal so ein aufgebaut gehabt in blau


----------



## k.wein (21. September 2008)

So ,vielleicht schaffe ich es jetzt mal ,ein Foto einzufügen.


----------



## k.wein (21. September 2008)

Hey klappt ja, gleich noch mal.


----------



## [email protected] (21. September 2008)

> hey bueschi, aber diesmal musst du den ersten platz machen!!!!


hab ich


----------



## montageständer (21. September 2008)

k.wein schrieb:


> So ,vielleicht schaffe ich es jetzt mal ,ein Foto einzufügen.


ich finde das ja irgendwie dem jekyll recht ähnlich, so von der konstruktion her, aber ich finde das jekyll irgendwie fratziger. kann aber auch vieleicht sein das das votec nur einfach etwas racelastig ist und ich mag es gerne mit ganz viel weich  . aber trotzdem ist das schon ziemlich cool aufgebaut und hat bestimmt einiges gekostet


----------



## amg 2 (21. September 2008)

hey bueschi , wirklich ????

herzlichen glückwunsch !!!!


----------



## amg 2 (21. September 2008)

welche strecke bist du gefahren und wie war die zeit ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. September 2008)

jop danke


----------



## Der P (22. September 2008)

War der Bohnerth Marc da nicht dabei?


----------



## [email protected] (22. September 2008)

> War der Bohnerth Marc da nicht dabei?


ne der wollte bundesliga fahren hats aber auch nicht gemacht weil er sich nicht fit genug fühlt aber mit dem ist immoment nix mehr los


----------



## crazyeddie (7. Oktober 2008)

größeres bild

9,8kg mit tacho. teileliste auf meiner homepage.


----------



## 007ike (8. Oktober 2008)

da hast du die nase ja nur knapp über dem VR!!! ;-)


----------



## montageständer (8. Oktober 2008)

und irgendwie sieht die xtr kurbel seltsam aus


----------



## zeitweiser (8. Oktober 2008)

unn die Reifen sin voll met Pittlinga Batsch.


----------



## crazyeddie (8. Oktober 2008)

die nehmen was sie kriegen können^^


----------



## Peter Lang (10. Oktober 2008)

leider bin ich zu blöd ein Bild in vernünftiger Qualität hochzuladen,
ich arbeite dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (10. Oktober 2008)

daneben würde meins aussehen nach "wie alt isser denn? fährt er schon lang ohne stützräder?"


----------



## Peter Lang (10. Oktober 2008)

das Rad ist immerhin 9 Jahre alt, da musste man beim Kauf berücksichtigen daß ich vielleicht noch wachsen würde
Unter Fotos kann man sichs jetzt in normaler Qualität anschauen


----------



## MöveBasti (17. Oktober 2008)

hier mal mein ist im moment auf 10,25kg kommt aber noch anderer laufradsatz x0 schaltung und ein paar kleinigkeiten dran dürfte dann auf ca. 9.2kg sein


----------



## amg 2 (6. November 2008)

so , das ist meins .
muss nur noch den gabelschaft abschneiden.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## agent_smith (13. November 2008)

Dann gibts von mir auch nochmal ein Update:





Grüße
Timo


----------



## Der P (13. November 2008)

Die Hope Scheiben mit schwarzem Spider und Schnellspanner in schwarz. 

Ansonsten  Daumen hoch. Schickes Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Anhänger (13. November 2008)

jetzt sieht dein bike fast wieder wie neu aus!
und wie schwer is es jetzt???9.0???8.9??oder über 9?

die gabel passt abe rdoch sehr schön rein und das mit dem goldenen würd cih alles so alssen...das die leut immer was zu nörgeln brauchen!...

gruß


----------



## Optimizer (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich fahre Hardtail:


----------



## amg 2 (9. Dezember 2008)

so, inzwischen mit gekürzten gabelschaft , neuen reifen und mal sauber.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## [email protected] (10. Dezember 2008)

eigentlich schönes rad 
aber kannst du bitte mal schönere bilder machen ?! 
was wieg sie eigentlich?  
lg DaViD


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo
möchte euch hier mal mein Bike zeigen.
Ist im Moment noch Stangenware, aber die Pläne sind schon gemacht
Im Moment noch stattliche 11,4 KG schwer sollte es im laufe des nachsten Jahres 2KG verlieren.Für Lob und Tadel bin ich offen


----------



## Da Anhänger (24. Dezember 2008)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Hallo
> möchte euch hier mal mein Bike zeigen.
> Ist im Moment noch Stangenware, aber die Pläne sind schon gemacht
> Im Moment noch stattliche 11,4 KG schwer sollte es im laufe des nachsten Jahres 2KG verlieren.Für Lob und Tadel bin ich offen




2 kg in einem jahr..ich würde dann ebid en laufräderen starten. sattelstütze scheint eine wcs drinzusein wie ich das seh und lenker und vorbei vermutlich auch oder? ich schätze demnach welche laufräder du verbaust kannst du 500 bis 800gr. sparen..
federgabel 200gr kommt halt drauf an wie du fährst wie schwer du bist und was du so investieren willst
den rest macht dein geldbeutel was die komponenten angeht..die würd cih aber erst danna ustauschen wenn du diese fertig gefahren hast...(Schaltung, bremsen) genies das neue bike und versau dir nicht die fahrfreude daran..auf schwereren räderen trainiert sich besser!

gruß


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (24. Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps.
Ich bin 1,77 und wiege wahnsinnige 70KG. Denke da kann ich schon das ein oder andere Leichtbauteil bedenkenlos verwenden.
Der LRS ist ein Mavic Crossride mit 1920g. da bin ich aber per ebay im Moment an was leichterem dran und die Sattelstütze,Lenker und Vorbau ist wie du schon richtig gesehen hast ein Ritchey WCS. Da bin ich aber auch schon dabei was leichteres zu suchen.
Wie schon gesagt ich bin dabei, die Planung läuft. Und Verschleißteile kommen eh erste ganz zum schluß wenn sie wie der Name schon sagt "verschlissen" sind 

So für den Anfang ist es nicht schlecht.
Hänge aber leider noch sehr an meinem alten Rad, das wurde mir mitte November in der Fußgängerzone in Düsseldorf geklaut
war ein Ghost Olympia Spezial Edition von den Olympischen Spielen 2004 in Athen vielleicht kennt es der ein oder andere.

Wünsch euch allen frohe Weihnachten und laast euch reich beschenken
Frohes fest
marco


----------



## [email protected] (24. Dezember 2008)

Was hast du denn vor zu verbauen?


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (25. Dezember 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe mir da so das ein oder andere schon zusammengestellt und ausgerechnet das ich mit relativ wenig Geld viel Gewicht im ersten Durchgang sparen kann
z.B
Sattel 280g-->Speedneedle 119g
Schnellspanner149g--> Internetware 54g
Sattelstütze 242g-->Internetware (Ritchey oder Easteon weiß nicht mehr genau)160g
Spacer 6g-->Spacer 2g
Flaschenhalter 65g-->Tune Wasserträger 10g
Pedale ca.500g-->Xpedo MF-1A 210g
Sattelschnellspanner 47g--> Tune Würger Skyline 8g

Das denke ich war es für den Anfang. Reifen,SChläuche, Kette und Kurbelgarnitur werden ausgetauscht wenn soe abgefahren bzw platt sind (im Moment finde ich es Geldverschwendung)

dann wollte ich noch die Laufräder tauschen, gegen was weiß ich allerdings nicht. Im Moment sind Mavic Crossride drin mit 1920g. Entweder selbstaufbau oder ich bekomme den Zuschlag noch per ebay  (bin gerade dabei) Ziel sollte aber sein an dem LRS mind. 350g zu sparen.

dann irgendwannmal werde ich die komplette XT Gruppe gegen eine XO oder XTR tauschen, bin aber noch nicht schlüssig. Für die erste Phase bin ich froh wenn es zwischen600 und 800g werden die runterkommen.

Ich halte euch aber auf dem laufenden 

Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Da Anhänger (25. Dezember 2008)

das du mit relativ wenig geld gewicht sparen willst und dann nen Tune Skyline einsetzt find ich ja schon lustig!

mein Spedlneedle hat übrigens 90gr. in der normalen version wenn du nen Marathon willst der teurer und schwerer ist hat er aber auch nur ca. 105gr. und keine 116gr.!
An spacer gewicht sparen zu wollen find ich auch sehr merkwürdig..wie wärs wenn du einfach mal die gabel kürzt?? dan kannst die die ganzen Spacer sparen..2gr. wer ja auch nur 1 spacer vermut ich mal also kommt das ganze sowieso nach unten..was en spacer somit überflüssig machen dürfte..
eine easton sattelstütze mit 160gr. hab ich noch keine gesehn...es gibt einen von ritchey die unter 150gr. liegt aber diese wird wohl über deinen preiskalkulationen liegen...wobei wer nen skyline kauft der 39gr. spart..
mit den Pedalen würd ich auch aufpassen wenn diese im gewciht begrenzt sind du wirst sie nciht abreizen aber die lager werden mit sicherheit nciht ne ewigkeit halten und 70kg. geht nun mal richtung grenze..das kann amn drehen wie man will!


gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefansls (25. Dezember 2008)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> das du mit relativ wenig geld gewicht sparen willst und dann nen Tune Skyline einsetzt find ich ja schon lustig!



Du solltest Dir auch mal vor augen führen das Dein Rahmen 1690gr. wiegt. Ich glaub da sind Tune und Ritchey WCS Parts der falsche Ansatz.


----------



## MöveBasti (25. Dezember 2008)

ne kcnc stütze wär auch recht interessant ich hab selbst 74kg und mit der stütze denn ein oder anderen sturz gehabt und sie hält top.mein wiegt bei 400mm x 31.6mm nachgewogen 164gr.bei den laufrädern solltest du mal bei cnc-bikeshop schaun die sind dort ziemlich günstig (1400gr lrs für 399euro)

gruß basti


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (27. Dezember 2008)

Danke für eure Tipps und Anregungen

Das mit den Spacern (und Gabel kürzen) ist ein guter Ansatz hab jetzt mal zwei rausgemacht und oben als Spacerturm angesetz, warte mal die erste Tour ab weil es ja auch die Haltung auf dem Rad verändert. Und wenn das ok ist kommen die weg und die Gabel wird gekürzt.

Zu der sattelstütze muß ich sagen bin ich mir ziemlich sicher daß die 160g wiegt, ob sie jetzt allerdings von Easton ist oder nicht sie mal dahingestellt (kann mich auch verlesen haben) ich schaue da nochmal nach.

Mit dem Sattel das wäre ja noch schöner wenn der anstatt 116g nur 105g wiegt die Frage ist aber: kann man auf dem teil längere touren fahren?? Ich habe zwei Kumpels die den haben/hatten der eine sagt das Ding ist genial und mega bequem und bei dem anderen sind nach 2km schon die Ei... eingeschlafen

Ich muß mal schauen wie und wo ich überhaupt anfange und ansetzte. ich denke ihr habt recht das ich bei 4g Ersparnis nicht unbedingt bei den Spacern anfangen soll. Wir werden sehen.

Aber dafür ist ein Forum ja da
Danke für die Kritik und auch für´s Lob


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (27. Dezember 2008)

So. Ich bin´s nochmal
Hab mal im Netz gestöbert nach der Sattelstütze.
Also: Ich nehme ALLES zurück. Es handelt sich um eine Bart Brentjens Stütze XC-R OS Bart Brentjens 150g für 79

Leider sagt mir die Marke gar nix. könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen ?


----------



## 007ike (27. Dezember 2008)

ich glaube die Marke heißt PRO ist ne Shimano Tochter, die ist aber deutlich schwerer die Stütze!


----------



## Da Anhänger (27. Dezember 2008)

greif doch einfach bei der Stütze auf ein modell zuück das hier im Forum von vielen gefahren wird...wenig geld kostet und auch sehr leicht ist!;-)

http://4cycles.de/product_info.php?cPath=27_100&products_id=59

nur mal so als beispiel...welchen durchmesser du brauchst weiß ich so net..aber dfie wer ne gute bekannte alternative.

gruß


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (27. Dezember 2008)

Hey die Seite ist genial !

Bestellt Ihr auch von den Sachen ? Hab da schon ne Sattelstütze,Sattelklemme,Lenker und Vorbau gefunden 
Die ist echt cool die seite. Danke für den Link. Jetzt kann nix mehr schief gehen


----------



## Da Anhänger (27. Dezember 2008)

jap ich bestell da auch ncoh...bin noch am sammeln..du aknnst die auch anschrieben die fahren dei teiel selbst im rennen und die fahren absolut nicht langsam!;-)
wennda fragen ahben solltest die du hier im forum nicht beantwortet kommen solltest bekommst dort bestimtm ne antowrt darauf!

gruß


----------



## DJJense (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich fahr seit heut ein cube ltd team 2009

http://www.flickr.com/photos/djjensen/3148706570/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Anhänger (30. Dezember 2008)

sieht ganz cool aus aber ich glaub den lenker wirst du tauschen wollen/müssen wen da sein rizer ist!

viel spaß damit!


----------



## montageständer (31. Dezember 2008)

DJJense schrieb:


> Ich fahr seit heut ein cube ltd team 2009
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/djjensen/3148706570/



das cube geht ja vor den ganzen sachen im hintergrund unter


----------



## DJJense (31. Dezember 2008)

das kann gut sein. 
es lebe das chaos


----------



## montageständer (1. Januar 2009)

dem kann ich nur zustimmen 



 das grosse chaos kommt aber ein stück weiter links


----------



## biker1967 (3. Januar 2009)

Es lebe das Chaos und die Infizierung durch Specialized


----------



## montageständer (3. Januar 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Es lebe das Chaos und die Infizierung durch Specialized



jaja  , der s-virus ist sehr infektiös und sehr einfluss nehmend  ! ich habe aber jetzt erst mal eine bionicon kur vor mir um die infektion einzudämmen  ! das präparat nennt sich golden willow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (5. Januar 2009)

@agent_smith
Ich finde dein Bike Weltklasse! sieht richtig scharf aus
Bin schon die ganze Zeit seid ich mein neues Rad hab mit mir am hadern ob ich auf X.O Gripshift umbauen soll,wie kommst du zurecht damit? ist es eine große umstellung wenn man die ganze zeit nur trigger bzw Rapidfire gefahren ist ?
Diese Frage könne gerne auch ander beantworten die auch Gripshift fahren.

Dann noch ne Frage zum Schluß: Wie bekomm ich meine Bilder hier gepostet daß sie auf dem ganzen Bildschirm in groß zu sehen sind und nicht nur in so einer angehängten Mini-Grafik?

Besten dank
Mit-Alu-Heizen
(Obwohl bei den Spritpreisen mittlerweile.......)


----------



## popeye_mzg (5. Januar 2009)

z.B. so 

- In dein Fotoalbum hochladen, (hast du ja bereits getan),
- gewünschtes Bild im Fotoalbum anklicken,
- etwas runter scrollen und links erscheint: BBCode ein-/ausblenden,
- die gewünschte Größe -> URL kopieren
- in deinen Post einfügen, fertig.

Ergebnis siehst du :


----------



## Da Anhänger (5. Januar 2009)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> @agent_smith
> Ich finde dein Bike Weltklasse! sieht richtig scharf aus
> Bin schon die ganze Zeit seid ich mein neues Rad hab mit mir am hadern ob ich auf X.O Gripshift umbauen soll,wie kommst du zurecht damit? ist es eine große umstellung wenn man die ganze zeit nur trigger bzw Rapidfire gefahren ist ?
> Diese Frage könne gerne auch ander beantworten die auch Gripshift fahren.
> ...





Hi also aus meiner sicht gibt es nciht besseres vergleichbares asl gripshift einziger nachteil bei den dingern..du musst dir am besten immer angewöhnen mit handschuhen zu fahren, dann nutzt man sie nciht so schnell ab!

die teile sind sau leicht, einfach zu dedienen,sehen an jedem bike gut aus und lassen jedes biek schnell aussehn!

is en Investition die du auf jeden fall machen kannst wenn du nicht klar kommst was ich doch sehr bezweifeln würde bekommst du sie schnell los! kostet tun die auch kaum was findest du überall!

so da rest kann da agent die erklären.

gruß


----------



## Der P (5. Januar 2009)

Ihc kann mich auch nur Pro Gripshift aussprechen


----------



## crazyeddie (5. Januar 2009)

ich kann mich nur pro rapidfire plus aussprechen. subjektiv deutlich ergonomischer als trigger und schalten auch schneller. gut, sie machen nicht so viel lärm, deswegen schreiben die bravos bei sram ja "schaltet knackiger"  man braucht zum schalten nur noch den daumen, der zeigefinger bleibt an der bremse. so hat man den lenker schön fest in der hand. zeig mir mal einer, wie er mit gripshift beim starken bremsen in nem heftigen trail noch kontrolliert schaltet. und ja, ich bin auch jahrelang drehgriffe gefahren, auch die x.o.


----------



## popeye_mzg (5. Januar 2009)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ... zeig mir mal einer, wie er mit gripshift beim starken bremsen in nem heftigen trail noch kontrolliert schaltet. und ja, ich bin auch jahrelang drehgriffe gefahren, auch die x.o.



Nicht jeder fährt so schnell wie du Eddie 
Aber auch ich komme wieder zur Gripshift zurück. 
U.a. auch aufgrund von Stürzen und der damit verbundenen Kapselprellung im Daumen 
Ich hoffe mal, dass es sich dadurch bessert


----------



## 007ike (6. Januar 2009)

es ist wie immer mal wieder Geschmackssache! Die einen mögen lieber rot, die anderen blau! Schlechte Schaltungen gibt es nicht mehr!


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (6. Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank für eure schnellen und vielen Antworten.
Ich denke das ich es einfach mal versuchen werde. Das größte Hindernis wird für mich sein das ich das Schaltwerk noch tauschen muß (fahre im Moment noch XT, und die wäre nicht kompatibel mit X.O GripShift) Aber die Griffe könnt ich für 49 das Paar bekommen und die Trigger kosten ja fast oder über 120

Ich glaube ich werde es einfach wagen. Wie der ein oder andere schon sagt: der eine mag schwarze Autos der andere silberne.

Ich finde halt einfach die Drehgriffe sehen sportlicher aus und das Cockpit sieht aufgeräumter aus.

Werde euch über meine Entscheidung auf dem Laufenden halten, und ein paar Bilder meiner Evo-Stufen einstellen


----------



## agent_smith (6. Januar 2009)

Danke!

Auch ich sage: Pro Grip Shift!

Die umgewohnung zu sram geht sehr schnell, dann wieder zurück zu shimano war für mich minimal schwieriger, daher bleibt auch x.o dran!

LG Timo


----------



## [email protected] (6. Januar 2009)

Timo lebt 
Ich fahre auch Gripshift und werde auch nicht wieder wechseln, die Umstellung fand ich nicht so schwierig 

lg DaViD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (6. Januar 2009)

mein xt rapidfire plus hat nach etwa 1 jahr schon den geist aufgegeben. die zusatzfunktion habe ich so gut wie nie genutzt. shimano überzeugt mich in letzter zeit nicht mehr so richtig. werde jetzt mal den x9 oder x0 trigger ausprobieren.


----------



## agent_smith (6. Januar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Timo lebt
> Ich fahre auch Gripshift und werde auch nicht wieder wechseln, die Umstellung fand ich nicht so schwierig
> 
> lg DaViD



Natürlich leb ich, was denn sonst 

lg


----------



## Blingfisch (9. Januar 2009)

...


----------



## amg 2 (11. Januar 2009)

der büschi hat recht.
habe am samstag auch auf drehgriffe x.o umgerüstet.
nach 5 minuten fahren war mir klar , nie wieder was anderes.


----------



## [email protected] (11. Januar 2009)

Abend!
mein Bike wurde mal umgebaut 9,4kg
bessere Bilder folgen...








lg DaViD


----------



## chris84 (11. Januar 2009)

der Sattel is ja immer noch kaputt 

und du könntest dein Bike mal putzen bevor du es fotografierst


----------



## [email protected] (11. Januar 2009)

ja kommt mal ein speedneedle drauf

und bin grade vom kaderlehrgang gekommen und war nicht in der lage zu putzten


----------



## amg 2 (11. Januar 2009)

hey bueschi ,
hast endlich deine durin dran.
tausch doch den roten aufkleber gegen einen schwarzen , passt docvh besser .
wenn du willst , ich habe noch einen in schwarz.


----------



## [email protected] (11. Januar 2009)

jop endlich ist die dran <3
Ja würde gerne einen schwarzen dran machen  
für was würdest du ihn denn abgeben?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (11. Januar 2009)

Und mal einen anderen Sattel drauf!! Da kann man sich ja was verletzten wenn es hart auf hart kommt


----------



## [email protected] (11. Januar 2009)

Wurde schon erwähnt und es kommt noch...


----------



## Sandhase (11. Januar 2009)

So was fahre ich, und für die Gewichtsfetischisten, 16kg, "LEBEND"


----------



## amg 2 (11. Januar 2009)

hey büschi , 
kann ich dir so geben .
fahren doch in einem "team"


----------



## agent_smith (24. Januar 2009)

Hab mir auch mal was gemütliches für über den Winter zusammengeschustert.






lg timo


----------



## MöveBasti (24. Januar 2009)

geiles bike timo!!!
haste das gaint auch noch?
mfg basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (24. Januar 2009)

für die orangenen ilink-überzieher gehörst du gevierteilt. wie hast du denn das schaftproblem gelöst, is schon ne neue gabel drin? oder einfach nur hoffen dass nix passiert?


----------



## agent_smith (24. Januar 2009)

Das Giant ist so gut wie weg.
Das Problem mit dem Gabelschaft ist gelöst, hab seit 10 minuten ne ManitouMinute3:0 drin. Die R7 vom Bild ist leider zu kurz, hab eben ne gediegene runde damit gedreht, aber das is nix halbes und nix ganzes.

lg


----------



## [email protected] (25. Januar 2009)

Geiles Bike Timo aber ein fully :-O


----------



## Da Anhänger (26. Januar 2009)

...ja ich mach noch bessere Fotos...


----------



## crazyeddie (26. Januar 2009)

dat nutzt bei dem farbmischmasch auch nüscht mehr


----------



## agent_smith (27. Januar 2009)

und, was wiegts?
haste die kurbel vom jonas?
lg timo


----------



## [email protected] (27. Januar 2009)

9,5


----------



## MöveBasti (27. Januar 2009)

mindestens
bist´s schon gefahrn?
mfg basti


----------



## [email protected] (27. Januar 2009)

Es ist so!


----------



## Da Anhänger (27. Januar 2009)

ich kann nicht sagen wie schwer es wirklich ist mein waage spinnt total! hab heut noch die züge erneuert...bevor ich angefangen hab ..hab ich es wieder gewogen..da waren es 8.81kg..dann hab ich die züge drangeschmissen und danach waren es 9.26kg!aso nein ich hab keine stahlrohre als Schlatzughüllen verwendet!
ich muss das sonstwo mal wiegen..wo komm ich dahin wenn der umbau mich net unter 8.5 kg bringt!

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (27. Januar 2009)

Welche haste genommen ? I-Links ? Nokons? Powerchords?
XTR?


----------



## [email protected] (28. Januar 2009)

Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das Herr Koster sich *XTR* Züge holt oder?


----------



## Da Anhänger (28. Januar 2009)

das sind glaub edcons oder sowas..ich muss mal gucken vieleicht muss ich doch die i-link kaufen...mir gefältt das alles so nicht..

aso david mein bike is jetzt komplett...mitden schwersten sachen (bis uf die scheibe hinten) asugestettet auf 8.76kg.
das weiß ich nun weil mein waage um 500gr. daneben liegt wenn ich ein geeichtes 1kg stück anhänge!und die 1.5kilo anziegt..


----------



## montageständer (28. Januar 2009)

ein neues im saarland ! von mir aufgebaut mit viel liebe


----------



## Tobilas (28. Januar 2009)

ein Bionicon ??
Unn? Funktioniert's?


----------



## [email protected] (29. Januar 2009)

Der Rahmen ist sehr schön!
Ich finde das man das Rad viel schöner hätte aufbauen müssen/können!
Die Gabel ist einfach nur schrecklich und die Kurbel passt auch garnicht dran!
LG DaViD


----------



## Calli Potter (29. Januar 2009)

Verschieden sind die Geschmäcker !! Und das ist auch gut so


----------



## [email protected] (29. Januar 2009)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Verschieden sind die Geschmäcker !! Und das ist auch gut so



So ist´s


----------



## montageständer (29. Januar 2009)

Tobilas schrieb:


> ein Bionicon ??
> Unn? Funktioniert's?


bin leider noch nicht wirklich grossartig zum fahren gekommen . die paar kilometer die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin sind aber sehr gut gelaufen . das bionicon system funktioniert also bisher sehr gut. die geometrie und konstruktion ist so gut das gabel und dämpfer sau geil ohne plattform oder lockout ihre dienste verichten ohne zu wippen. ausser an der gabel werde ich wohl noch die zug- und druckstufen kartusche nachrüsten !
was den aufbau betrifft...
das sind nun mal die teile die ich habe und mir leisten kann 
meine anderen beiden wollen ja schlieslich auch versorgt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (29. Januar 2009)

Hört sich ganz gut an, und deckt sich mit der landläufigen Meinung über das System. Was wiegt der Hobel so wie er da steht?
Bin ja echt neugierig, wie sich sowas fährt. Naja, vielleicht reicht irgendwann mal die Zeit zu so'ner Testsession à la "MountainBike" zu fahrn und zu probieren. Es gibt nicht zufällig ein Testbike beim Händler S. aus T ?


----------



## montageständer (30. Januar 2009)

@Tobilas:
doch da steht eins


----------



## [email protected] (30. Januar 2009)

Morgen zusamen!
Habe mal "besser" Bilder gemacht!
Müsste jetzt auf 9,3-9,4 kg sein Sattel wird auch noch getauscht! 




















LG DaViD!


----------



## Laktatbolzen (5. Februar 2009)

So dann stell ich meins mit neuer Gabel auch nochmal vor.







[/img]​


----------



## agent_smith (5. Februar 2009)

Hübsche Gabel Tilo 

lg


----------



## stefansls (5. Februar 2009)

Das Simplon iss Superschön!  Was ist denn mit der Gabel passiert die Original drin war? Zermosht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (5. Februar 2009)

@ Stefan

Die original Gabel hab ich verkauft  Das ich mir die SID zulegen kann 

@ Timo wie sieht es mal mit ner Tour aus, die letzte war ja net so der Bringer ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (5. Februar 2009)

am Samstag um 1 Uhr in RGB ;-)


----------



## agent_smith (7. Februar 2009)

ja, die letzte war nich so trailig 
wie gesagt, morgen treff in rgb um 13 uhr.
lg


----------



## [email protected] (7. Februar 2009)

Ich ahbs mir nochmal anders überlegt!
Schonmal aus dem Fnster geschaut? xD


----------



## Tobilas (7. Februar 2009)

..is doch nur Wasser !!


----------



## [email protected] (7. Februar 2009)

Hast ja recht ich gehe jetzt ne Runde drehen


----------



## Tobilas (7. Februar 2009)

...ich meinte Wasser mit Batsch 
ich bekenne mich heute als Weichei und verschiebe auf morgen früh, dann geht's "Luki-Trails" freifahren





irgendwie hab ich jetzt den Eindruck, das hat nix mehr mit dem Thema zu tun


----------



## k.wein (7. Februar 2009)

Hier mal mein neues.





  

Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## [email protected] (7. Februar 2009)

Tobilas schrieb:


> ...ich meinte Wasser mit Batsch
> ich bekenne mich heute als Weichei und verschiebe auf morgen früh, dann geht's "Luki-Trails" freifahren
> 
> 
> ...



Hat´s auch nicht xD
aber spar dir die Tour heute xD
War grad 2 Std ga2 fahren und es war sehr nass und kalt aber geil 

 Das Votec ist richtig geil


----------



## boosterbiker (11. Februar 2009)

bin von nem cube ltd cc 2009 56cm rahmen auf ein ideal traxer mit nem 60er umgestigen... der unterschied war riesig und supergeil^^... als 2 m meter typ viel entspannter...
sieht schon geil aus mit dem riesen sattelrohr^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_hippi (15. Februar 2009)

So nachdem über Monate Teile gesammelt wurden, ist mein neues Bike nun fertig. 
Es wurde gestern in liebevoller Kleinarbeit von crazyeddie und mir (als Handlanger)  aufgebaut...
Auf dem Bild ist es keine 4h alt


----------



## montageständer (15. Februar 2009)

boosterbiker schrieb:


> bin von nem cube ltd cc 2009 56cm rahmen auf ein ideal traxer mit nem 60er umgestigen... der unterschied war riesig und supergeil^^... als 2 m meter typ viel entspannter...
> sieht schon geil aus mit dem riesen sattelrohr^^



hmm...? kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor ! ist das das rad das in schneller zusammegebaut wurde und bei der probefahrt direkt einen crash hatte ?


----------



## crazyeddie (15. Februar 2009)

de_hippi schrieb:


> Es wurde gestern in liebevoller Kleinarbeit von crazyeddie und mir (als Handlanger) aufgebaut...



ja, und dann in liebevoller kleinarbeit dreckig gemacht  die französischen trails kennen einfach kein erbarmen, nichtmal gegenüber nagelneuen bikes.

das gewicht hättest du noch erwähnen sollen, ist ja doch halbwegs leicht geworden für so ein low-budget-projekt


----------



## de_hippi (15. Februar 2009)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ja, und dann in liebevoller kleinarbeit dreckig gemacht  die französischen trails kennen einfach kein erbarmen, nichtmal gegenüber nagelneuen bikes.
> 
> das gewicht hättest du noch erwähnen sollen, ist ja doch halbwegs leicht geworden für so ein low-budget-projekt



stimmt...
aber heute sieht die welt schon wieder besser aus ;-)
gewicht liegt nun bei 9,15kg


----------



## boosterbiker (15. Februar 2009)

@montageständer   das liegt im bereich des möglichen... hehe...  is alles gut verheilt... man sieht kaum noch was... bike hat aber schon lack an meinem schuh gelassen^^und jetz 180 km auf der uhr


----------



## [email protected] (16. Februar 2009)

de_hippi schrieb:


> stimmt...
> aber heute sieht die welt schon wieder besser aus ;-)
> gewicht liegt nun bei 9,15kg



Schönes Rad und das Gewicht ist auch ganz okey!

LG DaviD


----------



## gemorje (16. Februar 2009)

Hier mein neu aufgebauter Rahmen.
Seit Samstag Nacht fertig und seit gestern schon 2 Mal in Betrieb:


----------



## agent_smith (16. Februar 2009)

Sieht doch gut aus das No Saint!

Nur den Sattelschnellspanner würde ich gegen ne normale Klemmung tauschen.

Das Radon sieht auch nicht schlecht aus! 
Ist das ne 100mm Durin?
Und was wiegts?


Gruß


----------



## gemorje (16. Februar 2009)

Jo, Durin 100 Race


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (16. Februar 2009)

Hey gemorje, 
sehr schönes Radon! 
Gruß


----------



## gemorje (16. Februar 2009)

ich hätte mir ja wieder ein endorfin, passend zum rennrad, aufgebaut. aber ohne den teamrabatt fällt das einfach nicht mehr ins studentische budget....


----------



## montageständer (16. Februar 2009)

boosterbiker schrieb:


> @montageständer   das liegt im bereich des möglichen... hehe...  is alles gut verheilt... man sieht kaum noch was... bike hat aber schon lack an meinem schuh gelassen^^und jetz 180 km auf der uhr



dann sehen wir uns ja bald wieder zur erstinspektion  ...
ansonsten scheinst du ja zufrieden zu sein mit deinem rad (schliesse ich jetzt einfach mal aus deinen gefahren km und der zeit)

das radon finde ich aber mal richtig schön! nur will mir nicht gefallen wie die bremsleitung da hängt! die schreit ja schon nach abreißen...


----------



## boosterbiker (16. Februar 2009)

das gerät is echt hammer... geht allerdings gern mal vorn hoch... ansonsten top...


----------



## fissenid (17. Februar 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> Hier mein neu aufgebauter Rahmen.
> Seit Samstag Nacht fertig und seit gestern schon 2 Mal in Betrieb:




Endlich noch ein RADON im näheren Umkreis....... schön geworden!!
Ich wurde zwar schon oft "schräg" angeschaut..."Versenderbike" und so, bin aber noch vollkommen zufrieden...


----------



## gemorje (17. Februar 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Rahmen echt top fÃ¼r das Geld.
1500g fÃ¼r 299â¬ - das gibts nicht Ã¼berall.
Zudem siehts gut aus (Geschmackssache) und die QualitÃ¤t stimmt.

Die restlichen Teile hab ich mir selbst zusammengesucht. Ich steh nicht auf Bikes von der Stange...alles stimmt da nie...und wenns nur der Sattel ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ska²n (22. Februar 2009)

Bei Spichern in Frankreich


----------



## [email protected] (22. Februar 2009)

Bild ist schlecht!


----------



## boosterbiker (22. Februar 2009)

fieses teil....  

vorallem dat bike hehe


----------



## montageständer (22. Februar 2009)

cooles bild
welcher wohl mehr federweg hat? vor allem welcher von den beiden ist wohl leichter?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Februar 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind die Rahmen echt top für das Geld.
> 1500g für 299 - das gibts nicht überall.
> Zudem siehts gut aus (Geschmackssache) und die Qualität stimmt.
> 
> Die restlichen Teile hab ich mir selbst zusammengesucht. Ich steh nicht auf Bikes von der Stange...alles stimmt da nie...und wenns nur der Sattel ist...



Im Laden kostet der Rahmen sogar nur 79 
Ich wollte vor 2 Wochen schon einige mitnehmen. Abnehmer finden sich normalerweise immer


----------



## Da Anhänger (22. Februar 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> Hier mein neu aufgebauter Rahmen.
> Seit Samstag Nacht fertig und seit gestern schon 2 Mal in Betrieb:



Hi,
wollt am samstag auf der Tour in RGB schon fragen hat es aber später vegessen..wieso fährst du hinten und vorne 180er scheiben???vorne hängt es am adapteris klar...nur hinten???sind doh genügend bremsen um netz zu finden..um nen passenden sattel zu bekommen..auch für kleines studenten buget.sonst ein sehr gelungenes bike..schön aufgebaut..

gruß


----------



## gemorje (22. Februar 2009)

Ganz einfach 
Bei der Bremse war ein PM Adapter für vorne (180mm) dabei und für hinten auch.
Allerdings nur eine Bremsscheibe (180mm)
Und weil ich die 2. Bremsscheibe, die ich noch nachkaufen musste, sau günstig mit 180mm bekommen hab, für die der Adapter eh vorhanden war, hab ich jetzt vorne und hinten 18cm.
Die 100 Gramm mehr machen den Kohl nicht fett...


----------



## banelion (23. Februar 2009)

mir gefallen auch das radon und das max ari super gut! die saarländer können eben räder bauen^^


----------



## [email protected] (23. Februar 2009)

Und da kommt noch ein richtig schönes dabei ;-)


----------



## raddüdel (26. Februar 2009)

*Seit einer Woche im Einsatz.Hammer geiles Teil
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (26. Februar 2009)

Wie klappt es denn so mit der Hammerschmidt ???


----------



## raddüdel (26. Februar 2009)

*Super.Noch leichte problemchen mit hoch bzw runterschalten.Aber Super Bodenfreiheit*


----------



## boosterbiker (27. Februar 2009)

das is ne getriebekurbel oder? 

verschärftes gerät....


----------



## raddüdel (3. März 2009)




----------



## Stiff88 (4. März 2009)

Hier mein Poison:

Specs: 

Komplett XT, Juicy 5, Reba SL, Dt Swiss 240s und xr 4.2d, Selle Italia SLR TT, XTR Pedale.

Lenker, Stütze, Vorbau sind halt ziemlich schwer, Rahmen geht eig...

10,7kg













Ende März folgt ein Quantec SLR und ein Fuji Carbon, seid gespannt;-) Und das Poison wird dann zum Winterbike...


----------



## [email protected] (4. März 2009)

Das du ein Quantec bekommst weiß ich ja....
Aber warum noch ein Fuji?


----------



## Backfire57 (4. März 2009)

Hier mal mein Bike


----------



## montageständer (4. März 2009)

hey backfire, das simplon von dir gefällt mir sehr gut ! 
aber dieses lasso an deiner hinteren bremse will mir nicht so recht gefallen, aber ich vermute mal das geht nicht anders. vorne würde ich allerdings noch mal, wenn es geht, die züge und hüllen etwas kürzen. da sind ja auch recht grosse schlingen. ansonsten finde ich es echt top.
ach ja, die kette sieht irgendwie nicht richtig gelängt aus aber das kann auch nur am gang oder der perspektive liegen

by the way! hier mal meins mit standrohr-update in schwarz...
sozusagen ist das jetzt ein "black widow"


----------



## Backfire57 (5. März 2009)

Hey Montageständer

wegen der Kettenlänge wollte ich es jetzt doch genau wissen und hab mich schlau gemacht.
Kettenstrebenlänge: 43 cm
Zähnezahl der grössten Kettenblattes: 44
Zähnezahl des grössten Ritzels: 32
macht gleich 108 Glieder bei einer Länge von 137,7 cm
Bei Schaltungsröllchen mit 11 Zähnen muss die Kettenlänge um 2 Glieder verlängert werden.

Bei meinem Lexx lieg ich mit 109 Gliedern genau dazwischen. Hab bisher auch keine Probs gehabt

Hier gibts den "Berechner"
http://www.rst.mp-all.de/kette.htm

Mit der hinteren "Schlinge" muss ich halt leben. Fällt mir bei dem Rad aber nicht wirklich schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montageständer (5. März 2009)

hey backfiren 57,
hab ja auch nur gesagt es sieht so aus !
ich mach das mit der kettenlänge aber immer nach augenmass...
wenn du das grosse kettenblatt und das kleinste ritzel schaltest, sollte das sachaltwerk um 45° grad noch vorne geneigt sein.
man kann die kette auch kürzer fahren um gewicht zu sparen, aber verschalten sollte man sich dann nicht mehr und unter umständen, wenn man zuviel wegkürzt, springt die kette nicht mehr richtig um


----------



## crazyeddie (6. März 2009)

die kette muss so lang sein, dass die kombination groß-groß geschaltet werden kann. alle anderen kettenlängenregeln kann man getrost vergessen. insbesondere die im post vorher scheint mir sehr falsch zu sein. da wird die kette bei groß-groß auf jeden fall zu kurz sein.


----------



## montageständer (6. März 2009)

ups das stimmt sogar ...
es muss bei gross klein auf 90° grad nach unten stehen bzw die achse von schalt- und umlenkröllchen müssen senkrecht übereinander stehen!
das mit den 45°grad muss bei der gross auf gross kombi rauskommen...
(jetzt stimmts aber...peinlich)


----------



## crazyeddie (6. März 2009)

mag mal jemand den versuch starten, was bei einem schaltwerk mit kurzem käfig und ner 11-34er kassette passiert, wenn man nach dieser regel die kette ablängt? ich würds nicht riskieren. groß - groß muss geschaltet werden können, mehr braucht man sich fürs ketten kürzen nicht zu merken.


----------



## montageständer (6. März 2009)

ja versuchs mal du wirst überrascht sein ! was denkst du den was diese einstellung macht...
sie läst genau den platz den man für gross gross braucht! 
oh man und so jemand sagt er hat ahnung von rädern...
aber mal anders gefragt, gross gross geht auch bei  einer zu langen kette und da kann auch einges schief gehen! und das wäre dann der kern deiner aussage : gross gross mehr brauch man nicht zu beachten...
aber nun gut jeder wie er mag! 
wenn deine theorie über meine aussage auch nur im ansatz stimmen würde müssten mit täglich um die 5-10 ketten mit schaltwerken um die ohren fliegen...
also bitte such dir jemanden anderen zum kritisieren und seine aussagen als falsch hinzustellen!
im übrigen habe ich, wie schon gesagt, ich denke mehr als 100 ketten, auf diese weisse abgelängt und es funktioniert bestens.

ach ja steht eigentlich auch in jedem vernünftigen fahrradbuch

aber ich habe mich hinreissen lassen...
ich vergesse ja das ich hier bei ibc bin und eigentlich gar nicht mehr so viel hier schreiben will


----------



## montageständer (6. März 2009)

ach ja und noch ein kleiner nachtrag:
schaltwerke für 11-34 kassetten benötigen im zusammenhang mit den kettenblättern eine bestimmte kapazität! davon hängt ja auch ab welche schaltkäfiglänge man braucht. eine 11-34 kassette mit einer normelen 22-34-44 kurbel funktioniert mit einem shortcage eh nicht, weil die kapazität des schaltwerks nicht ausreicht. 
wenn die kapazität des schaltwerks also stimmt, funktioniert auch die von mir beschriebene methode.
sie funktioniert nur nicht wenn die kapazität des schaltwerks überschritten wird! 


> mag mal jemand den versuch starten, was bei einem schaltwerk mit kurzem käfig und ner 11-34er kassette passiert, wenn man nach dieser regel die kette ablängt? ich würds nicht riskieren. groß - groß muss geschaltet werden können, mehr braucht man sich fürs ketten kürzen nicht zu merken.


in diesem fall wäre also höchstwahrscheinlich die kapazität überschritten, wenn eine normale dreifach-kurbel verwendet wird! es wäre also von vornherein falsch und würde dann auch nicht mit der von mir beschriebenen methode funktionieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (7. März 2009)

und wenn man 44-32 zweifach fährt? dann passt die kapazität auch mit kurzem käfig. und siehe da, die regel greift nicht mehr. anstatt tausend verschiedene faustregeln zu merken mit zig ausnahmen kann man sich auch merken "grade so lang, dass groß-groß schaltbar bleibt". das gilt halt immer. keine ahnung warum du deswegen so reagierst.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. März 2009)

Das ist mein kleines Bike. Damit werde ich mal versuchen, soweit es geht auf den vorgesehenen Wegen zu bleiben


----------



## Calli Potter (8. März 2009)

Dann stelle ich auch mal ein Bild von meinem Bike hier rein.

Das Bike ist extra so schmutzig weil bei der Farbe wenn es sauber ist heißt es immer es wird nicht benutzt.





Änderungen am Bike waren:
- Fat Alberts 2,25er
- Ergon Enduro Griffe L
- Kind Shock I 900 Remote Sattelstütze
- X9 Trigger
- X0 Schaltwerk

Macht ein Gewicht von 13,5 kg  Und das ist auch gut so


----------



## Tobilas (8. März 2009)

Calli, du Sau 
wo warste denn schon wieder ?? Das schöne Bike 
Ist aber immer noch ein super schönes Teil, das Rize. Ne Lefty ja echt gut passen....


----------



## Calli Potter (8. März 2009)

Ja ja ja, eine schöne Lefty würde das Bild jetzt nur noch abrunden  Aber was ja nicht ist, kann ja irgendwann ja noch werden


----------



## boosterbiker (8. März 2009)

wer hat das tolle braune airbrush aufs bike gepinselt ?  hehe scharf


----------



## -Dirtstyle- (11. März 2009)

http://www.wer-kennt-wen.de/gallery/show/4ohfe6qe
das ist mein bike!
hab es heute morgen bei ebay gekauft....war echt ein schnäppchen.....wird aber noch einiges geändert.....mein anderes dirt würde vor 4 monaten geklaut!

mfg


----------



## [email protected] (11. März 2009)

Ich bin nicht berechtigt das Bild zu öffnen


----------



## de_hippi (11. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht berechtigt das Bild zu öffnen



nicht nur du! ;-)


----------



## CassandraComplx (11. März 2009)

@Dirtstyle
Poste bitte noch deine WKW-Zugangsdaten, dann haben wir hier ne Menge Spaß... 

Ich klick auch jeden an, den ich kenne - versprochen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. März 2009)




----------



## -Dirtstyle- (11. März 2009)

haha bist du ein witzbold.......:-D
ich lach mich tot...hahahaha
affe!
hab doch geschrieben ,dass ich nicht weiß wie man hier die bilder postet weil ich erst seit heute hnacht angemeldet bin ok?also statt witze zu reißen könntest du mir mal weiterhelfen.....

mfg


----------



## -Dirtstyle- (11. März 2009)

so na dann hier bitte.....
also war das ein schnäppchen oder eher ein reinfall?


----------



## CassandraComplx (11. März 2009)

-Dirtstyle- schrieb:


> schnäppchen oder eher ein reinfall?


----------



## -Dirtstyle- (11. März 2009)

ach du findest dein witze auch noch gut?
lächerlich......


----------



## -Dirtstyle- (11. März 2009)

ich habs für 300 euro bekommen und das is ja nicht gerade teuer......den rahmen fahr ich ca. nur 6 wochen.soll nur eine basis sein,da mein bike geklaut wurde!

mfg


----------



## spaceschleim (11. März 2009)

ich finds auch wizzig =)


----------



## [email protected] (11. März 2009)

spaceschleim schrieb:


> ich finds auch wizzig =)



Ich auch ;-)
Musst nicht rumzicken


----------



## -Dirtstyle- (11. März 2009)

nee ihr seit mir zu cool.....
von nem forum erwartet man ja eigentlich hilfe wenn man sie braucht und nicht solche pubertären kinderwitze!sorry,aber es ist so.also 
dann noch viel spaß bei euren kinderreien!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (11. März 2009)

ps: entspann dich


----------



## Laktatbolzen (11. März 2009)

Man bleib locker...es will Dich doch keiner anpissen nur weil Du nicht weißt wie man Fotos hier einstellt und statt dessen deine Galerie bei WKW postest, aber mit deiner Reaktion schreist du ja förmlich nach Hohn.

Also nimm Dir einen Keks und bleib locker.

Gruß


----------



## k.wein (11. März 2009)

-Dirtstyle- schrieb:


> nee ihr seit mir zu cool.....
> von nem forum erwartet man ja eigentlich hilfe wenn man sie braucht und nicht solche pubertären kinderwitze!sorry,aber es ist so.also
> dann noch viel spaß bei euren kinderreien!



Mann , wie ist der denn drauf ? Ich werde ihn nicht vermissen. 
Gruß.
      Karsten


----------



## -Dirtstyle- (11. März 2009)

nee nee lass mal lieber.....wende mich lieber an andere leute,die vllt etwas erwachsener sind!
danke sehr......


----------



## montageständer (12. März 2009)

hey -dirtstyle- ! das ist hier halt so im allgemeinen der umgangston...
darum wussel ich auch lieber in anderen foren rum


----------



## -Dirtstyle- (12. März 2009)

ok,danke dir!wenigstens noch ein vernüftiger in diesem forum....^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (12. März 2009)

-Dirtstyle- schrieb:


> affe!
> mfg



Meint ihr etwa diesen Umgangston?

Den könnt ihr gerne in anderen Foren pflegen!

In diesem ist man ironisch, aber respektvoll.


----------



## crazyeddie (12. März 2009)

ich glaube montageständer meint vor allem den umgangston von allen, die nicht seiner meinung sind.


----------



## montageständer (13. März 2009)

ach eddy bau dir doch einfach weiter deine zu langen ketten ein! mein ton trifft nur die die halbwahrheiten von sich geben und wo fehler passieren können. 
aber genau das jetzt ist das was ich meine mit umgangston! okok ...stellenweisse zumindest bei ibc insgesamt sollte ich wohl dazu sagen.
ich meine nämlich das viel beim biken meinung ist und kein fakt. diverse dinge allerdings gehen nur auf eine art richtig bzw es gibt nur ein richtiges endergebniss. in diesem fall kann es sogar sein das es unterschiedliche wege gibt um dahin zukommen. aber wenn ich was lese wo die hälfte der arbeit fehlt und es dadurch zu schäden kommen kann, dann sag ich das auch. genauso sag ich was, wenn ich was lese was nicht stimmt bevor leute die nicht wirklich ahnung haben das dann machen und den schaden haben...
wer das dann wissen will kann es ja lesen und wenn es nicht interesiert kann es ignorieren. ich mache sowas aber den lieben langen tag und denke mal sagen zu können ich weiss zumindest ein bisschen wovon ich rede.
und fakt ist nun mal das eine zu lange kette genauso schlimm enden kann wie eine zu kurze!


----------



## crazyeddie (13. März 2009)

ich montiere keine zu langen ketten. du hast meine posts nicht gelesen und/oder nicht verstanden.


----------



## biker1967 (13. März 2009)

He ihr beiden,
führt eure Meinungsverschiedenheit auf anderem Wege aus und nicht hier!

Dieser Thread is für das posten von Bikes gedacht und so soll es auch bleiben. Basta!


----------



## banelion (13. März 2009)

Danke. Es gibt echt andere Punkte über eine Kette zu diskutieren.


----------



## [email protected] (20. März 2009)

So damit ihr mit dem geschwalle aufhört! 
geht lieber raus biken bei dem hammer Wetter und vergesst die Bilder nicht!
Mal mein Bergwerk! 9,4KG.
Bilder sind nichts besonderes!













LG DaviD


----------



## banelion (20. März 2009)

ich habe meins auch geupdatet^^













@Mike:
diese Woche muss ich schon wieder morgen ran an die Arbeit. Jetzt ist richtig geiles Wetter und ich muss in ein Büro ohne jegliches Fenster...Super doof!


----------



## Tobilas (20. März 2009)

Wie jetzt ?
Gibt's Bergwerk im Dutzend billiger oder was ?  
Gruß
Roland


----------



## agent_smith (20. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> LG DaviD



Der Sattel ist echt die Krönung!


LG Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der P (20. März 2009)

Bei mir kommen nächste Woche noch leichtere Reifen drauf, aber wenn ich schonmal neue Bilder hab, dann kommen sie auch hier rein 

Aktuell 8,36 kg


----------



## [email protected] (20. März 2009)

Wunderschön!
Mit eins der schönsten Räder im Saarland!


----------



## Der P (20. März 2009)

Danke! Dich hab ich als Fan für mein Rad ja schon länger auf meiner Seite 

Tu deinem Rad mal den Gefallen und taushc den Sattel


----------



## Laktatbolzen (20. März 2009)

@ P

Sehr schönes Rad gefällt mir wirklich verdammt gut.


----------



## [email protected] (20. März 2009)

Der P schrieb:


> Danke! Dich hab ich als Fan für mein Rad ja schon länger auf meiner Seite
> 
> Tu deinem Rad mal den Gefallen und taushc den Sattel



Jop hast du =)

Muss mal mit Timo sprechen dann kommt ein Speeneedle.
Aber morgen bekomme ich eh ein "neues" Rad also Rahmen,Gabel,LRS


----------



## montageständer (20. März 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> He ihr beiden,
> führt eure Meinungsverschiedenheit auf anderem Wege aus und nicht hier!
> 
> Dieser Thread is für das posten von Bikes gedacht und so soll es auch bleiben. Basta!



ich denke mal das wir auch nicht weiter vom thema abschweifen als andere


----------



## banelion (20. März 2009)

@ der p: du hast echt eine "black pearl"!!!    richtig schön!

@montageständer: lass es doch jetzt einfach mal gut sein mit stacheln! danke. abreagieren kannst du dich auf deinem bike.


----------



## fissenid (20. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> So damit ihr mit dem geschwalle aufhört!
> geht lieber raus biken bei dem hammer Wetter und vergesst die Bilder nicht!
> Mal mein Bergwerk! 9,4KG.
> Bilder sind nichts besonderes!



der Sattel fällt unter "Gewichtstuning".....


----------



## [email protected] (20. März 2009)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Wie jetzt ?
> Gibt's Bergwerk im Dutzend billiger oder was ?
> Gruß
> Roland



Ja und den LRS gibt´s gratis dabei 

Lasst doch mal mein Sattel in ruhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_hippi (21. März 2009)

@ büschi
wo haste das bild aufgenommen?


----------



## leeqwar (21. März 2009)

de_hippi schrieb:


> @ büschi
> wo haste das bild aufgenommen?



du kannst doch net em büschi um die uhrzeit schon fragen stellen...


----------



## de_hippi (21. März 2009)

stimmt, aber irgendwann wird er ja aus seinem schönheitsschlaf aufwachen


----------



## [email protected] (21. März 2009)

Ihr seit mal geil. Aber um die Uhrzeit stehe ich wirklich nicht auf  
Mir ist 10 Uhr früh genug muss ja gleich mein neues Rad aufbauen 
LG DaviD

p.s. Bild ist auf einem Aufsichtspunkt auf dem Hoxberg ;-)


----------



## Der P (21. März 2009)

@ banelion und [email protected] :  Danke für das Lob, hört man natürlich gern.

bueschi, was gibts denn für neues Material? Viel Spaß beim aufbauen!


----------



## Tobilas (21. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> p.s. Bild ist auf einem Aufsichtspunkt auf dem Hoxberg ;-)



jaja, das wäre mein Tip gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_hippi (21. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> p.s. Bild ist auf einem Aufsichtspunkt auf dem Hoxberg ;-)



ok, daher kommt mir das so bekannt vor...
durfte ja letztes jahr 9 monate lang immer 3 mal die woche um/auf/am hoxberg laufen...


----------



## Laktatbolzen (21. März 2009)

So dann will ich auch nochmal.
Dieses mal mit Sommerreifen und neuem Sattel.


----------



## banelion (21. März 2009)

nice hardliner 

demnächst pur...wenn ich hinterherkomme


----------



## Laktatbolzen (21. März 2009)

Danke.

wenn es nächsten Samstag net regnet sehen wir uns ja auf der PUR.
Und ich denk net das Du hinterher fährst.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## de_hippi (21. März 2009)

huch,
das bild kenn ich doch ;-)


----------



## crazyeddie (21. März 2009)

endlich is das gold weg^^


----------



## The0ne (21. März 2009)

@bueschi: Kanns sein, dass ich dich bzw. dein Rad letzter Jahr bei Erbeskopfmarathon gesehen hab?


----------



## biker1967 (22. März 2009)

Der P schrieb:


> Aktuell 8,36 kg



Zum fahren viel zu schade


----------



## banelion (22. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> wenn es nächsten Samstag net regnet sehen wir uns ja auf der PUR.
> Und ich denk net das Du hinterher fährst.
> ...



wir waren letztes jahr beim erbeskopf gar nicht weit auseinander



51  	105  	Sen1 m  	1172  	banelion  	Bike Aid  	Illingen - Welschbach  	D  	03:31:09  	18,47  
52 	107 	Sen1 m 	1068 unbekannter nr 1 		Rappweiler 	D 	03:31:30 	18,43 	
53 	109 	Sen1 m 	1308 	unbekannter nr 2 	X-Sport Kastellaun 	Emmelshausen 	D 	03:31:47 	18,41 	
54 	110 	Sen1 m 	1008 	hardliner 	Bike-Aid 	Stiring-Wendel 	F 	03:31:57 	18,4 	


so klein ist die welt


----------



## [email protected] (22. März 2009)

The0ne schrieb:


> @bueschi: Kanns sein, dass ich dich bzw. dein Rad letzter Jahr bei Erbeskopfmarathon gesehen hab?



Kann gut sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MöveBasti (3. April 2009)

hier mal noch ein paar bilder von meinem bike ist im moment auf 9,2-9,3 kg je nach reifen
URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/318493]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## [email protected] (3. April 2009)

Geiles Rad Basti!
Hier mal meins =) 
Scheiben sind schon bestellt =)
Sattel schon fast da


----------



## crazyeddie (4. April 2009)

demnächst gibts bilder vom update.


----------



## de_hippi (13. April 2009)

Na, habt ihr die freie Osterzeit bei gutem Wetter genutzt?
Ich habe das schöne Wetter mal genutzt um mein Bike an der Luft zu trocknen


----------



## montageständer (14. April 2009)

auch mal ein paar neue bilder von meinem


----------



## Da Anhänger (14. April 2009)

@montageständer in welcher schönen gegend warst du denn da unterwegs?? kommt mir nicht bekannt vor..

gruß


----------



## banelion (14. April 2009)

das ist in st. wendel auf dem tiefenbachpfad würde ich sagen!


----------



## Limit83 (15. April 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (15. April 2009)

Nicht schlecht!
Was wiegt das gute Stück?
Und ist das schon der neue Speed ll ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (15. April 2009)

heißer ofen.
die kettenblätter sehen schnell aus 

welcher sattel ist das becker?

lg


----------



## Limit83 (15. April 2009)

Der Rahmen ist der Speed II SL mit neuem Rohrsatz für den Hinterbau. Der Sattel ist ein AX-Lightness Endurance. 
Habs bislang nur auf der Personenwaage komplett mit 8,8-8,9 kg gewogen. Genauso hatte ich es auch vorher errechnet, wird also auch passen. 
Gruß


----------



## Markus (MW) (15. April 2009)

Sehr schönes Bike Limit, 

macht echt was her. Ganz klar eine Augenweide. 

Gibt es Bremsschläuche in weiß?


----------



## crazyeddie (15. April 2009)

hey, 600g leichter als meins, und das trotz gleichem rahmengewicht


----------



## montageständer (16. April 2009)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> @montageständer in welcher schönen gegend warst du denn da unterwegs?? kommt mir nicht bekannt vor..
> 
> gruß



hi...
also wenn ich die karte richtig lese dann heisst die stelle steinberg und ist zwischen oberlinxweiler und remmesweiler. ist so ein ganz alter steinbruch ! nicht zu verwechseln mit dem noch in betrieb befindlichen. fand die stelle da so schön das ich da noch mal hin musste und ein paar posser fotos gemacht habe ...
aber denn tiefenbachpfad finde ich auch ziemlich cool (wenn einem nicht so ein schimpfender senior mit dackel entgegen kommt...und das sogar wenn man grad sein rad schiebt weil es zu eng zum fahren ist   )


----------



## Stiff88 (19. April 2009)

das endorfin macht schon was her

weiß is einfach schon net schlecht ;-)


Und hier mein neues Fuji





Haut mal inne Tasten

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (19. April 2009)

Gefällt mir nicht! Sorry.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (19. April 2009)

So dann will ich auch nochmal.
Mit neuem LRS.


----------



## Markus (MW) (19. April 2009)

Schön [email protected], der Laufradsatz kommt gut. 
Was bringt der LSR denn auf die Wage?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (19. April 2009)

Danke Markus.

der LRS hat 1408g.


----------



## Markus (MW) (19. April 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Danke Markus.
> 
> der LRS hat 1408g.



Cool, das ist echt leicht. Gibt es für den eine Gewichtsbeschränkung für den Fahrer?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (19. April 2009)

Meines Wissens nicht!


----------



## [email protected] (20. April 2009)

Was haste denn für Naben drin?
Tune?


----------



## agent_smith (20. April 2009)

Wahrscheinlich die neuen Nope Naben von Actionsports, oder?
Gruß


----------



## fissenid (20. April 2009)

agent_smith schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich die neuen Nope Naben von Actionsports, oder?
> Gruß



Wenn dem so ist, dann bitte Berichte..... die möchte ich mir auch gönnen..... zwar mit den FUNWORKS Felgen, aber die Naben sind ja die gleichen!!


----------



## [email protected] (20. April 2009)

Kann gut sein!
Tune sind normalerweis dicker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (20. April 2009)

genau sind die N-Light
Zum LRS also hab ihn seit 3 wochen ca 1200 km gefahren und ohne probs.
Und für den Preis absolut Top.


----------



## leeqwar (20. April 2009)

bei meinen nope-naben hatte ich das problem, dass meine xt-kassette nicht mehr gepasst hat, nachdem ich die nervigen messerspeicher runtergeworfen habe.


----------



## puremalt (20. April 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> genau sind die N-Light
> Zum LRS also hab ihn seit 3 wochen ca 1200 km gefahren und ohne probs.
> Und für den Preis absolut Top.



400 km pro Woche? Hast du da die Laufleistung beider Räder zusammengezählt?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (20. April 2009)

bei 5 mal die Woche und dann immer um die 70 km kommts fast hin. und die restlichen 150 km kann man vernachlässigen. )


----------



## agent_smith (21. April 2009)

Hey Michael,
Welche Speichen waren das nochmal ? die CN Spokes ??

LG Timo


----------



## leeqwar (21. April 2009)

agent_smith schrieb:


> Hey Michael,
> Welche Speichen waren das nochmal ? die CN Spokes ??
> 
> LG Timo



ich tippe mal, dass actionsports die cn aero verbaut hatte. die "normalen" dt-speichen ragen jetzt etwa 1-2 mm über.


----------



## agent_smith (21. April 2009)

echt krass, das ist ja nicht gerade wenig.
2mm


----------



## JohnnieCope (22. April 2009)




----------



## Tobilas (22. April 2009)

farblich fein abgestimmt auf die Wohnzimmereinrichtung 
Gruß
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der P (22. April 2009)

Apropos Farbe....





Nicht leicht, fährt sich aber klasse.


----------



## gemorje (24. April 2009)

Gestern endlich angekommen, der 2exercise-Teamrahmen:












Jetzt kann das erste Rennen kommen....


----------



## Limit83 (24. April 2009)

Sehr schönes Bike, stimmiger Aufbau!


----------



## banelion (24. April 2009)

Habe meins auch geupdatet^^ für die kommende Marathonsaison






PS
Bessere Bilder kommen noch. Mein Handy ist halt zum telefonieren


----------



## gaudio (13. Mai 2009)

Winter-Kinder-Rad ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2009)

Mein 9,3KG schweres Quantec SLR 





LG DaviD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der P (13. Mai 2009)

Gaudio, willst du mein Papa sein?


----------



## gaudio (13. Mai 2009)

Der P schrieb:


> Gaudio, willst du mein Papa sein?



nööö, meine Freundin hat schon zwei Kids... das Schweinstreiben (bei denen sind das schon drei Räder... nee, nicht Dreiräder ;-)) ist ne Menge Arbeit ;-(


----------



## gaudio (13. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mein 9,3KG schweres Quantec SLR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... haben die Eggbeater violette Federn?


----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2009)

Nein, silber. Wie kommst du denn da drauf?


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (13. Mai 2009)

Am Wochenende bekomme ich mein neues Radfreu mich schon wie sau auf das teil. Dann stell ich mal Fotos ein. Hoffe daß ich es noch am Wochenende zusammenbekomme.

@ [email protected] geiles neues Rad, gefällt mir fast besser wie dein Bergwerk


----------



## gaudio (13. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Nein, silber. Wie kommst du denn da drauf?


...hab mal einen getroffen, der hatte solche drauf... aus Lebach ;-)


----------



## popeye_mzg (13. Mai 2009)

_*[email protected][/EMAIL] geiles neues Rad, gefällt mir fast besser wie dein Bergwerk*_

Ja, zumal endlich mal ein intakter Sattel vorhanden ist


----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2009)

@mit-alu-heizer :  Was iwr es denn?! 

@ gaudio Sebastian G. aus Eppelborn vll.? Er hat aber eine hellblaube Feder drin.

@Popeye Mein alter Sattel war genausoschön


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (13. Mai 2009)

@bueschi
mein schöner schwarzer Drössiger Rahmen ist einem Holzstapel zum Opfer gefallen jetzt hab ich mir nur nen neuen Rahmen geholt, wurde ein dunkelblauer HaiBike Rahmen

Ich stell Fotos ein wenn der Umbau der Teile vollzogen ist


----------



## gaudio (14. Mai 2009)

@bueschi: Möglicherweise ist der auch aus Schmelz, sorry... auf alle Fälle arbeitet er auf der Hütt`.... anyway.
Dein Rad ist echt gxxl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (14. Mai 2009)

Wer soll aus Schmelz kommen und auf der Hütt schaffe?
Meint ihr mich ?


----------



## MöveBasti (14. Mai 2009)

also ich bins nid schönes bike büschi


----------



## [email protected] (21. Mai 2009)

9,2Kg



LG BüschI


----------



## Calli Potter (21. Mai 2009)

Wahlener Platte  oder???


----------



## Hoppl (21. Mai 2009)

Nr. 1 / Radon QLT Litening:




Nr. 2 / Speci Stumpjumper A1 FS:




Hmm - vll komm ich am WE mal zum putzen...


----------



## agent_smith (21. Mai 2009)

8,6 kg 

feuer frei!

lg timo


----------



## banelion (21. Mai 2009)

mega ding agent smith! gefällt!


----------



## MöveBasti (22. Mai 2009)

geiles bike timo 
warum hast du nur 3 rote kettenblattschraben?


----------



## Hoppl (22. Mai 2009)

Zieh mal die Reifen vernünfig auf die Felge - Schriftzug / Ventil und so ;-)

Pedale funktionieren übrigens immernoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (22. Mai 2009)

technisch gibts nix zu bemängeln, aber zur optik sag ich besser nix.


----------



## agent_smith (22. Mai 2009)

tja, lieber bike ich ne stunde länger als mir so gedanken zu machen ob der schwalbe schriftzug überm ventil sitzt etc 

jo zur kettenblattschraube sag ich nur: nach fest kommt ab.

falls noch jmd ne rote schraube übrig hat so solle er oder sie sich doch bitte melden 
danke.

lg timo


----------



## agent_smith (22. Mai 2009)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> technisch gibts nix zu bemängeln, aber zur optik sag ich besser nix.



nein, die orangen i-link gummis bleiben dran!


----------



## crazyeddie (22. Mai 2009)

ach, wenns nur die wären.


----------



## montageständer (22. Mai 2009)

> falls noch jmd ne rote schraube übrig hat so solle er oder sie sich doch bitte melden



hier


----------



## agent_smith (22. Mai 2009)

montageständer" data-source="post: 5938283"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> hier


cool, hast ne pn 


@crazyeddie
na was denn noch, das gold an den pedalen und am schaltwerk, oder die unterschiedlichen discs ?
kannsts ruhig sagen, ich weine auch nicht. versprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (23. Mai 2009)

agent_smith schrieb:


> cool, hast ne pn
> 
> 
> @crazyeddie
> ...



Dann darf ich auch?

Die verschiedenen Rottöne mag ich nicht!


----------



## Stefan66 (25. Mai 2009)

Ich fahr immer noch das Focus Bergrad


----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2009)

Mike seins und Meines in Andernach am Rhein =)
War ein cooles Wochenende!


----------



## Hoppl (26. Mai 2009)

schönes Boot


----------



## Deleted 77286 (15. Juni 2009)

Mein Specialized FSR XC Pro. Mittlerweile sind aber nicht mehr wirklich viele Teile werksmäßig


----------



## jerome74 (17. Juni 2009)

Hey Kollegen!
Hier mal mein Slayer 70 SE...




Jetzt mit Thomson Stütze. Vorher war eine schwarze Easton mit setback dran. Die silberne passt optisch und auch von der Sitzposition her besser.
Die Crosstrail Aukleber werden noch entfernt, ist mir zu bunt.

Grüße aus der Westpfalz!


----------



## jerome74 (17. Juni 2009)

agent_smith schrieb:


> nein, die orangen i-link gummis bleiben dran!


Wo gibt's die denn??
Ich hätte die gerne in weiß.


----------



## stefansls (21. Juni 2009)

Ein MaxAri für Frauen:


----------



## Der P (21. Juni 2009)

Na da häng ich doch mal glatt die wohl letzte Ausbaustufe von meinem Maxari dran.





Die letzten 130 g spar ich mir


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (27. Juni 2009)

So, ich hab auch endlich mal Bilder von meinem "neuen" Bock gemacht.
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (27. Juni 2009)

au, ein Trial Bike


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (29. Juni 2009)

Hab auch mal ein Bild von meinem Neuen gemacht.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (29. Juni 2009)

Falscher Post. Sorry.
Aber doppelt hält besser


----------



## Da Anhänger (29. Juni 2009)

Der Rahmen sieht gut aus..die agbel hät ich nicht gecleant..und die laufräder würd ich gegn leichtere AMC oder hope oder oswas tasuchen..jenachdem wie das finanzielle ist gegen tune. 
wenn du den laufradsatz getauscht hast, is bestimmt auch ne lautere naben drin und somit kann die hässliche klingel am lenker verschwinden!
falls die nabe nicht reicht kann an immer noch schreien!

gruß


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (30. Juni 2009)

Ja LRS ist ein Tausch geplant.
erste Änderungen werden aber sein: 
-Sattel gegen Selle Italia SLR TT tauschen,
-Reifen tauschen gegen Rocket Ron (die MountainKing finde ich nur Schrecklich, hoffentlich sind sie bald abgefahren)
LRS ist der von Actionsport geplant mit 1390g.

VG
Marco


----------



## Da Anhänger (30. Juni 2009)

......und die klingel muss ab!
nen rocket ron würd ich mir nicht für so alltäglich rumzufahren drauf machen...


----------



## gemorje (30. Juni 2009)

Ich fahre nur noch mit dem Rocket Ron.
Ist jetzt seit 2 Monaten drauf und hat vorne noch 70%, hinten 50.
Wenn man ernsthaft vor hat, den Reifen auch im Rennen zu nutzen, dann würde ich fürs Training keine anderen Reifen aufziehen.
Schließlich sollte man genau wissen, wo bei einem Reifen das Limit ist.
Und das geht nur, wenn man ihn im täglichen Training fährt


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (30. Juni 2009)

@gemorje
Also der RoRo ist nicht zu empfehlen. Versteh ich das richtig?
Ich betreibe den MTB-Sport nicht so exesiv wie manch anderer hier. Also wenn mancher schreibt der reifen oder ähnliches ist Mist weil nach 4Monaten schon abgefahren dann wird der wohl in 4 Monaten soviel fahren wie ich in 2 Saisons
Ich hatte vorher auf meinem anderen Rad den RaRa drauf, mit dem war ich sehr zufrieden. Sollte ich besser den nochmal holen ?

VG
Marco


----------



## gemorje (30. Juni 2009)

Wenns um Performance und Gewicht geht, dann ist der Rocket Ron DER Reifen.
Ich persönlich fahre ihn, weil ich ihn auch im Renneinsatz nutze und mich nicht auf 2 verschiedene Reifen einstellen kann/will.
Die Abnutzung ist schon relativ hoch, vor allem auf Asphalt. Im Wald hält sich das ganze allerdings in Grenzen.
Aber wer fährt mit dem Bike schon längere Strecken auf der Straße und wenn, dann auch noch anstatt auf Slicks mit Rennreifen?
Von meiner Seite aus würde ich sagen: Für Rennfahrer 1. Wahl, für Tourenfahrer unnötig, da zu teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (1. Juli 2009)

Also ich fahre meinen roro nur im Rennen und 2 tage davor. Ist ja auch kein Tourenreifen.
RaRa fahre ich dann im Training =) Ist kein großer Unterschied. Aber ich würde beide reifen als Hobbyfahrer nicht nhemen.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (1. Juli 2009)

@bueschi u. @gemorje

Danke für die Tipps. was würdet ihr mir dann empfehlen ? Ich finde es zwar toll das der RoRo so ein niedriges Gewicht hat und damit das Gesamtgewicht meines Bikes nochmal drückt aber ob es mir das wert ist auf der PUR alle 15km wegen Pannen einen Halt einzulegen weiß ich nicht.
Ich hätte noch den von Conti im Hinterkopf. Weiß aber nicht ob das der Race oder der Speed King ist. Glaub aber der Rache ist es. der mit mehr Profil als der vergleichbare FF vom Schwalbe.

VG
Marco


----------



## Limit83 (1. Juli 2009)

Also wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt und du einen guten Reifen suchst, der leicht ist, genug Grip bietet, dabei aber gut rollte und eine geringe Pannenanfälligkeit hat, dann würd ich dir die Kombi RoRo vorn, RaRa hinten empfehlen. Da es mehr in Richtung Tourenfahren geht dann in 2,25. Damit hast du dann auch ordentlich Spaß auf den Abfahrten, etwas mehr Komfort und dennoch rollts ordentlich. Der RoRo nutzt sich am Vorderrad auch kaum ab. 
Gruß Limit


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (1. Juli 2009)

Hey Limit
das ist doch mal ne klare Ansage. Vielen Dank. denke so werde ich es machen.
Werde auch versuchen wenn sich die Kombi nicht ganz so gut bewährt weiter zu experimentieren.
Aber erstmal vielen Dank.

VG
Marco


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juli 2009)

Die Kombi fahre im im Training auch nur mit 2.1


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (1. Juli 2009)

Gut. Dann wieß ich ja was als nächstes ansteht.
hab heut nach ner kleinen Tour (Regen kam dazwischen) mal verglichen. Der Mountain King den ich seid ca 500km fahre sieht schon so aus wie mein Nobby Nic auf meinem Fully die seid 1300Km ihren Dienst machen.
Ist ja wohl ein mehr als schlechtes Zeichen oder?
Kurze Info: Einsatzgebiet bei beiden Rädern Waldautobahn 70% Singeltrail 15% und Strasse 15%
VG
marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (2. Juli 2009)

der Mountain-King ist meiner Meinung nach ein Reifen ausschließlich fürs Vorderrad. Und da funktioniert er richtig gut. Ein sehr gute Allrounder mit super Gewicht und auch nicht mehr Pannen wie alle anderen ;-) 

Auf der Hinterachse fahre ich Nobby Nic, früher XLS. Mein aktueller 2.1er Nobby Nic hält auf der Hinterachse aber max. halb so lang wie der Mountain King vorne. Der 2.25er hielt deutlich länger... kommt wohl jetzt auch wieder drauf.


----------



## raddüdel (4. Juli 2009)

Mein Canyon Big Mountain 2


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juli 2009)

Ach du schei$$e sieht das aus.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (4. Juli 2009)

So eine Leuchte haben wir auch im Garten.


----------



## raddüdel (5. Juli 2009)

Anderes und die gleiche Leuchte und Garten


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juli 2009)

Schon besser aber gefällt mir immernoch nicht :/


----------



## raddüdel (5. Juli 2009)

Wie ist das ???


----------



## raddüdel (5. Juli 2009)

Hammergeil??


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juli 2009)

Das finde ich cool =)


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (6. Juli 2009)

@raddüdel
sag mal wieviel Räder hast du eigentlich ?
Stellst immer eins ein, dann das Komentar von bueschi:gefällt mir nicht, dann stellste ein anderes ein.
Ich finde das voll cool wenn man den ganzen Keller voll Räder hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (6. Juli 2009)

@raddüdel:
hast du ein Abo auf Canyon?

Was mir noch gefallen würde wäre ein Zaskar in BB-Optik.


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2009)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> @raddüdel
> sag mal wieviel Räder hast du eigentlich ?
> Stellst immer eins ein, dann das Komentar von bueschi:gefällt mir nicht, dann stellste ein anderes ein.
> Ich finde das voll cool wenn man den ganzen Keller voll Räder hat



Jetzt bstellst du mich so böse hin.
Ich auch in meiner garage werden auch einmal mehrere bike´s stehen natürlich neben meinem Porsche.


----------



## Klinger (6. Juli 2009)

Da fällt mir gerade was ein.....

http://www.stadtverband-saarbruecken.de/vhs/pdf/FB5_1-2009.pdf


----------



## Koohgie (6. Juli 2009)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> Der Rahmen sieht gut aus..die agbel hät ich nicht gecleant..und die laufräder würd ich gegn leichtere AMC oder hope oder oswas tasuchen..jenachdem wie das finanzielle ist gegen tune.
> wenn du den laufradsatz getauscht hast, is bestimmt auch ne lautere naben drin und somit kann die hässliche klingel am lenker verschwinden!
> falls die nabe nicht reicht kann an immer noch schreien!
> 
> gruß



Wusste nicht das eine laute Nabe ein Qualitätsmerkmal ist....
da wären ja meine neuen der totale Müll...


----------



## Koohgie (6. Juli 2009)

hier mein altes in light FR/ED aufbau kommt jetzt wieder nur leichter aufgebaut in richtung touren:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/306275


hier mein allerneustes, wird nächste woche, wenn die parts endlich kommen, fast fertsch gemacht:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/405437


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (6. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Jetzt bstellst du mich so böse hin.
> Ich b(e)stell dich nicht böse hin
> Aberich merke schon wir zwei haben den gleichen Geschmack (siehe CC Unterforum, die Kutsche mit dem riesenlenker) aber der coolen Leuchte im Hintergrund


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (6. Juli 2009)

Verdammter Mist, wie kann ich denn hier zitieren?? bekomm das nicht hin

wenigstens kann ich schon ohne Stützräder fahren.


----------



## crazyeddie (6. Juli 2009)

es ist doch ganz leicht: unter dem bild ist ein link "BBCode ein-/ausblenden", da klickst du drauf damit die codes eingeblendet werden, markierst z.b. den mittleren code, kopierst ihn und fügst ihn hier ein. nicht zusätzlich noch im editor auf bildeinfügen oder sonstwas klicken, das ist nicht nötig.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (6. Juli 2009)

Hey eddie, wie ich Bilder einstelle weiß ich ja, aber wie ich Söätze oder Wörter aus vorherigen Beiträgen zitieren kann und somit mein Senf nich mit dazugeben kann, das weiß ich nicht.

VG
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (7. Juli 2009)

Er meint glaube ich mal cocu1980


----------



## crazyeddie (7. Juli 2009)

genau so ist es. du musst beim zitieren nur aufpassen, den schließenden quote-tag [/quote] nicht zu entfernen.


----------



## Koohgie (7. Juli 2009)

muss es heut abend mal probieren....jetzt gehts zuerst mal nach bad wildbad.....


----------



## Koohgie (9. Juli 2009)




----------



## Heggebangadd (10. Juli 2009)

Fetter Pudel!!!
Will mir den Rahmen vielleicht auch holen, aber etwas mehr Richtung Enduro aufbauen. Kommst Du mit der Gabel noch einigermassen den Berg hoch? Was wiegt die Kiste so?


----------



## Koohgie (11. Juli 2009)

fahre nur ein 36 kettenblatt, von daher ist berghochfahren eher die leichten lockeren...wenns steil wird geht da nicht mehr viel...aber die normalen berge gehen fast so gut wie mit meinen alten bergamont enduro. also vom gewicht her kann ich nicht viel sagen. ist nicht gerade leicht aufgebaut, setze mehr auf haltbarkeit. schätz so 18 kg sind drin...aber die sind nicht so schlimm, wesentlich mehr ins gewicht fällt die geometrie, und die ist flexibel...
also ich kann den pudel locker als enduro empfehlen, man kann ihn auch mit 15 kg aufbauen und das ding ist immer noch stabil genug um im park richtig zu heizen ohne das man angst haben muss das da irgendwas um die ohren fliegt...und 2010 kommt ja von RS wieder die totem 2step (totem previev thread hat die schon einer und ist sie am testen, geht bis jetzt tadellos), und die lyrik soll angeblich auch 170 mm bekommen...und von der leistung her bist du bei alutech in diesem preissegment fast unschlagbar. es gibt nicht viele hersteller bei denen man seinen rahmen, für wenig geld, auf den aktuellen stand updaten lassen kann (ausser die weiteren deutschen custom hersteller, nicolai, zonenschein)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtcorebiker (21. Juli 2009)

Im Saarland fährt ma a Neikeier Stahlschrubb

Pfälzer in die Pfalz, Saarländer in die S... - LOL


----------



## Johny_Walker (23. Juli 2009)

uiii blackhawk88 - mit sexy Leopardensattel 
sehr geil


----------



## Koohgie (16. August 2009)

update...


----------



## montageständer (16. August 2009)

hier mal ein rädchen von nem kollegen von mir... 
dem darf ich immer bergab hinterher fahren


----------



## montageständer (17. August 2009)




----------



## chris84 (18. August 2009)

und hier mal mein aktuelles Update:


----------



## Der P (18. August 2009)

Falls hier im schönsten Bundesland der Welt Interesse besteht....ich verkaufe mein Max Ari Rahmen (952 g). Infos im "Verkaufe Leichtbauteile" Thread und Bilder in meinem Album.


----------



## Affenmensch (18. August 2009)

Hi!


Hier mal mein Gefährt.
Es ist ein Bergamont Platoon Team mit Reba Race FederGabel, Schaltung Sram X0 Schaltwerk, X9 Schalthebel, X-Gen Umwerfer, Magura Marta Scheibenbremsanlage, DT Swiss X455 Laufräder, Schwalbe Racing Ralph und verschiedene Carbon Anbauteile z.B. Lenkerstange und Truvativ Kurbel.

@*bueschi*: Kennen wir uns? Warst schon mal mit den *Bikaholics* unterwegs? 

Grüße aus Schmelz
Tobi


----------



## atlas (18. August 2009)

montageständer" data-source="post: 6242571"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


>



Hallo

Das ist ja mal ein Schätzchen(hoch 3).Falls du es mal wegwerfen solltest,werf`s in meine Richtung.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## popeye_mzg (18. August 2009)

Vergiss es, da habe ich schon meinen Anspruch angemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montageständer (18. August 2009)

es darf gerne um die wette geboten werden !
startpreis ist 999,99â¬ 
bin aber echt am Ã¼berlegen ob ich es nicht mal unter meine fitiche nehm und versuche es wieder fit zu machen ...

ach ja wer auf alte sachen steht, ich habe nochn paar bilder von der oldtimer ralley in st wendel zu bieten


----------



## atlas (18. August 2009)

montageständer" data-source="post: 6245128"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> es darf gerne um die wette geboten werden !
> startpreis ist 999,99
> bin aber echt am überlegen ob ich es nicht mal unter meine fitiche nehm und versuche es wieder fit zu machen ...
> 
> ach ja wer auf alte sachen steht, ich habe nochn paar bilder von der oldtimer ralley in st wendel zu bieten





Hallo


999,99.....mmhh,(eigentlich geschenkt),aber ich laß Poppeye mal den Vortritt.


Gruß

Atlas



Achso und die Oldtimerpics-laß mal,mein Nachbar weckt mich am WE immer mit dem Sound von seinen Zweien.


----------



## Tobilas (18. August 2009)

wo wir gerade so schön dabei sind, ein Update:






Gruß
Roland


----------



## [email protected] (18. August 2009)

Ja, wir kennen uns =) 
Muss nochmal mit euch fahren kommen =)


----------



## atlas (18. August 2009)

@Tobilas:

Mit Verlaub,auf dem Foto wirkt die Lenker/Vorbau-Kombination etwas grausam.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Koohgie (18. August 2009)

Tobilas schrieb:


> wo wir gerade so schön dabei sind, ein Update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schönes bike, warum die code? fährst du so lange abfahrten? und die griffe würd ich optischerweise eintauschen....
aber ist halt geschmackssache, praktisch sind se ja...


----------



## chris84 (18. August 2009)

mindestens genau so schlimm wie die Lenker/Griffe-Kombination find ich die völlig überdimensionierte Bremsscheibe am Hinterrad


----------



## Tobilas (19. August 2009)

ihr Leut: das sind keine Chicken-Bremsen, das sind Männer-Bremsen  
vielleicht tausch ich die irgendwann mal gegen 180er, wenn ich Bock hab... 
...und warum sind die Code schlechter als andere ? das konnt mir bisher noch niemand sagen.
@atlas: ja, wirkt aber nur auf'm Foto so


----------



## Koohgie (19. August 2009)

Tobilas schrieb:


> ihr Leut: das sind keine Chicken-Bremsen, das sind Männer-Bremsen
> vielleicht tausch ich die irgendwann mal gegen 180er, wenn ich Bock hab...
> ...und warum sind die Code schlechter als andere ? das konnt mir bisher noch niemand sagen.
> @atlas: ja, wirkt aber nur auf'm Foto so



die sind nich schlechter, nur eher verkehrter einsatzzweck...die sind mehr für DH/FR... da gibts wesentlich leichtere für den einsatzzweck, und vorallem billigere.und die griffe, die passen echt nich.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (19. August 2009)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> die sind nich schlechter, nur eher verkehrter einsatzzweck...die sind mehr für DH/FR... da gibts wesentlich leichtere für den einsatzzweck, und vorallem billigere.und die griffe, die passen echt nich.......



Was leichtes kann ja jeder fahren.


----------



## Koohgie (20. August 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Was leichtes kann ja jeder fahren.



falls du sie irgendwann los haben willst...schreib ne pn...hätte evtl. interesse....in weiss würden sie an meinen köter passen...
gruss


----------



## Gangaman (20. August 2009)

montageständer" data-source="post: 6237074"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> hier mal ein rädchen von nem kollegen von mir...
> dem darf ich immer bergab hinterher fahren




 da hollinger


----------



## Gangaman (20. August 2009)

hier mal ein bild von meinem Keilerchen. einer der 4 RUDEL-Keiler.

www.das-rudel.com






Gewicht: 18,8kg


----------



## Haborym666 (20. August 2009)

Mein Cannondale Rush
(Noch nicht Final)


----------



## Koohgie (20. August 2009)

Gangaman schrieb:


> hier mal ein bild von meinem Keilerchen. einer der 4 RUDEL-Keiler.
> 
> www.das-rudel.com
> 
> ...



Mit neuer gabel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gangaman (20. August 2009)

so ist es


----------



## atlas (20. August 2009)

Haborym666 schrieb:


> Mein Cannondale Rush
> (Noch nicht Final)



Hallo

Hast du die Sattelstütze nur fürs Foto so weit draussen?Selbst wenn es eine 400er ist hätt ich Angst um den Rahmen.
Die Farbe find ich zu dem Bike eher unpassend,da die Parts etwas "untergehen".


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Haborym666 (21. August 2009)

Die Sattelstütze hab ich meistens so weit draußen, ich habe extra eine 400er besorgt
weil meine 350er zu kurz war, das sollte aber eigentlich noch in Ordnung sein
(ist ein L Rahmen und ich bin 1,83cm groß)
Das wirkt beim Rush aber auch durch das tiefe Oberrohr immer etwas extremer.
Dafür fahrt es sich sehr bequem.

Verbaut hab ich

Bremsen: Hope Tech X2
Schaltung: X9 mit X0 Triggern und XTR Umwerfer
Federung: Lefty carbon und Fox RP3
Kurbel: Aerozine X12
Laufräder: Hinten noch mein altes Alex und vorne Mavic 717 auf der FRM Team Lefty
                 Carbonnabe mit DT Speichen.
Pedale:Look Quartz
und noch eine NoName Carbon Sattelstütze und Getränkehalter


----------



## [email protected] (4. September 2009)

Quantec SLR









mit kleinen Updates








Bessere Bilder folgen.


----------



## Da Anhänger (5. September 2009)

sehn ja ganz gut aus die teile aber dein Kurbel und dein Gabel hättest ja zumindest mal abreiben können bevor du bilder machst..
hat das mit dem romantischen Licht durch kerzenschein nicht geklappt oder wieso sammelst du teelichter neben deinem Bike???

gruß


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (6. September 2009)

Schicker Vorhang, David

Vielleicht sind die Teelichter für nen romantischen Antrag?!


----------



## HardRock07 (13. September 2009)

Hallo Leuts !

Hier mal meine zwei Hütten 
Mit dem Hardrock hat der Spass angefangen.
Sind mittlerweile aber zwei 180er XT Scheiben dranne, mit den 160ern
hab Ich mich immer net so sicher gefühlt.






Das zweite Radl ist noch recht frisch.
2 Monate alt. Ein Trek Remedy 8 in "Standartausführung"






MfG Manu


----------



## Da Anhänger (13. September 2009)

Kürz mal deine bremsleitungen und schaltleitungen an beiden Bikes..da bekommt man ja das grauen..oder is das ein Markenzeichen an deinen Bikes?!?

Was fährst du dass die 160er scheiben angeblich zu wenig biss haben..kenn leut die mit 160er scheiben in da alpen rumfahren und die lassen es auch nicht langsam angehn..
bist vieleicht einer von denen die die finger nicht vom hebel lassen könne und die bremse heiß fahren..dauerschleifer...

gruß


----------



## HardRock07 (13. September 2009)

Mhh, Ok.

Am Speci sind die mittlerweile wirklich alle gekürzt  
ist eben nur schon nen älteres Bild.

Ansonsten lass ich die Schalt-und Bremsleitungen immer so lang, das man den Lenker um 180° drehen kann ( selbst dann ist meistens noch Luft ) . Ist bei einem Sturz durchaus nützlich. Besser etwas längere Züge, als bei jedem Sturz (auch wenns nicht oft vorkommt) abgerissene Leitungen.

Und nen Dauerbremser bin Ich bergab bestimmt nich 

MfG Manu


----------



## Koohgie (13. September 2009)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> Kürz mal deine bremsleitungen und schaltleitungen an beiden Bikes..da bekommt man ja das grauen..oder is das ein Markenzeichen an deinen Bikes?!?
> 
> Was fährst du dass die 160er scheiben angeblich zu wenig biss haben..kenn leut die mit 160er scheiben in da alpen rumfahren und die lassen es auch nicht langsam angehn..
> bist vieleicht einer von denen die die finger nicht vom hebel lassen könne und die bremse heiß fahren..dauerschleifer...
> ...



bei bremsen kommt es wohl am meisten aufs fahrfertige gewicht an...und 160´er sind heutzutage schwachsinn...da 185 nicht viel mehr wiegen aber deutlich an sicherheit bringen...
und das hat wohl nix mit den alpen zu tun...dort fahren auch rennradfahrer rumm...und die haben gar keine scheiben...
kommt auf trail un tempo, und da haben noch die reifen und fahrwerk ein riesiges wörtchen mit zu reden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koohgie (13. September 2009)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Hallo Leuts !
> 
> Hier mal meine zwei Hütten
> Mit dem Hardrock hat der Spass angefangen.
> ...


also das spezi ist nich mein ding...
aber das trek ist net schlecht, die satteltasche und das große kettenblatt runterschmeissen, ne zweifach kefü und ein kürzerer vorbau drauf und ein paar andere reifen...
und feuerfrei.....achja, die pumpe muss nich sein...


----------



## Klinger (13. September 2009)

Bei mir redet da nix, höchstens ab + zu ein gärksen....


----------



## Balldrian (13. September 2009)

Am Samstag Mittag durfte ich es endlich MEINS nennen....













Bilder sind zwar etwas groß geraten aber war zu faul sie noch extra zu verkleinern..


gruß Andy


----------



## [email protected] (13. September 2009)

Ich sehe nichts, die Bilder sind zu klein...

Zum Trek und Speci die Bremseleitungen sind zu kurz und 180mm Scheiben sind für die meisten unnötig.

CoCo, du kennst den Zweck des Rades nicht also sind deine Tipps ziemlich unnötg...


----------



## Koohgie (14. September 2009)

ah und du kennst den, was qualifiziert dich zum ratschläger? also mit einem remendy fährt man wohl kein cc-rennnen...so einfach...
und bremsen, wenn man kein dirt/street/trial fährt sind auch besser größer als kleiner...
der speed macht die musik(remendy= potentes fahrwerk=viel speed berg ab), je höher er ist umso bessere bremsen braucht man....
deshalb baben grosse schnelle autos immer große dicke bremsen...so einfach...
zudem sind wir hier in einen freien forum, und da kann ich meine persönlich meinung auch kundtun...so einfach...
und satteltaschen und luftpumpe sind halt nun mal hässlich am rad...dafür hat man einen rucksack
das grosse blatt wird bei dem bike auch unnötig, hat man so gut wie gar nicht im gebrauch...lieber dat 32 gegen ein 36 tauschen und eine kefü drauf, bringt mehr ruhe rein und chainsuck adé...und ein kürzerer vorbau bringt berg ab sicherheit und die bringt spass was beim enduro fahren der wesentliche punkt ist, berg hoch kommt man dann immer noch ordentlich aber das ist eh nur mittel zum zweck, man kauft ein enduro um mehr spass berg ab zu haben, ansonsten hätte man sich auch ein allmountain bike holen können....
gruss


----------



## cpetit (14. September 2009)

Kommt mal wieder runter.


----------



## [email protected] (14. September 2009)

Da haben wir dann etwas verschiedene Ansichten....


----------



## Kendooo (16. September 2009)

Hier 2 Eindrücke von meinem Rad. Nach 2 Jahren fast ausschließlich auf dem Fully wieder eine große Umgewöhnung, aber das Rad macht auch eine Menge Spaß.


----------



## Koohgie (17. September 2009)

und um den geht es ja schließlich.....
ist das ein ht-enduro? wg. de pike? gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kendooo (17. September 2009)

Richtig irgendwo einordnen kann ich es auch nicht. Sowas wird hier öfter mal als FR-HT bezeichnet. Für mich ist es ein stabiles HT, mit dem ich mich an fahrtechnische schwierige Sachen rantasten möchte.


----------



## [email protected] (17. September 2009)

Sorry abe wie kann  man das Rad mit dem Rahmen als FR-HT bezeichnen? 
Rahmen und Gabel passen absolut garnicht zusammen.


----------



## atlas (17. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Sorry abe wie kann  man das Rad mit dem Rahmen als FR-HT bezeichnen?
> Rahmen und Gabel passen absolut garnicht zusammen.



Da hat der Gute recht.Du sitzt viel zu weit hinten,und durch die Gabel wird die Geometrie des Rahmens  "versaut".Ursprünglich war doch bestimmt ne Starrgabel mit ne geringeren Einbauhöhe verbaut.Außerdem kann es sein das du durch die ungünstigen Winkel den Rahmen überlastest.


Atlas


----------



## Koohgie (18. September 2009)

atlas schrieb:


> Da hat der Gute recht.Du sitzt viel zu weit hinten,und durch die Gabel wird die Geometrie des Rahmens  "versaut".Ursprünglich war doch bestimmt ne Starrgabel mit ne geringeren Einbauhöhe verbaut.Außerdem kann es sein das du durch die ungünstigen Winkel den Rahmen überlastest.
> 
> 
> Atlas



das argument mit der geo ist nicht ganz richtig...wenn man das ding für den ursprungszweck nutzen will(cc) fahren, dann ist das richtig...aber für enduro ist es ok, ausser dass das tretlager ein wenig höch kommt...
aber es ist eh wurscht, es macht ihm spass und es hält auch offensichtlich seinen fahrstil aus....


----------



## 007ike (18. September 2009)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> das argument mit der geo ist nicht ganz richtig...wenn man das ding für den ursprungszweck nutzen will(cc) fahren, dann ist das richtig...aber für enduro ist es ok, ausser dass das tretlager ein wenig höch kommt...
> aber es ist eh wurscht, es macht ihm spass und es hält auch offensichtlich seinen fahrstil aus....



eben, und wenn er schreibt es macht eine Menge Spaß paßt das, oder


----------



## Koohgie (18. September 2009)

007ike schrieb:


> eben, und wenn er schreibt es macht eine Menge Spaß paßt das, oder



sach ich doch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kendooo (19. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Sorry abe wie kann  man das Rad mit dem Rahmen als FR-HT bezeichnen?
> Rahmen und Gabel passen absolut garnicht zusammen.



Wieso passen Rahmen und Gabel nicht zusammen? Weil die Rohre der Gabel dicker sind?


----------



## Bergbremser (24. Oktober 2009)

Da kommt Freude auf


----------



## Koohgie (25. Oktober 2009)

ja nice, hast du die bremse getauscht? ist doch normal ne formula drauf, sogar die one? nicht zufrieden?
wie ist der monarch so? ist das ein 4.2? wollt ihn mir evtl. an mein enduro schrauben...
gruss


----------



## DJJense (27. Oktober 2009)

So hier meine neueste Errungenschaft.Der Umstieg vom Hardtail zum Fully ist echt gelungen.
Lapierre Spicy 316 '09


----------



## biker1967 (27. Oktober 2009)

Kein Cube mehr?


----------



## DJJense (29. Oktober 2009)

Nope das Cube ging dafür in Zahlung.Bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht mehr bei Cube bleiben :-D


----------



## montageständer (31. Oktober 2009)

glückwunsch jens! feines rad


----------



## crazyeddie (31. Oktober 2009)

abschiedsbild:


----------



## popeye_mzg (31. Oktober 2009)

Wie ? Was CE ? 

Neuer Rahmen im Anflug ?


----------



## crazyeddie (31. Oktober 2009)

jo, ich hab mich nach langem hin und her dazu entschlossen auf rahmengröße m umzusteigen. ein spark wird es also auf jeden fall wieder, nur welcher genau weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergbremser (10. November 2009)

Meins


----------



## raddüdel (10. November 2009)

Bergbremser schrieb:


> Meins



Geiles TeilAber die Griffe!:kotz:


----------



## crazyeddie (10. November 2009)

der rahmen sieht ja schon schwer aus, wieviel wird der dann erst wiegen? und die züge sind noch viel zu lang. trotzdem viel spaß mit der kiste!


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. November 2009)

Wir sind seit kurzem Lapierre Händler in Homburg !!!

Mein neues, Arbeitsgerät....

Rahmen:Lapierre Froggy 918
Dämpfer: DHX Air 5.0
Gabel: RS Totem Coil DH
Laufräder: Eigenbau /Hope Naben, Spank Felgen
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 5
Schaltung: Sram X9
Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo mit E 13 Kefü
Vorbau / Steuersatz : Straitline/Crank Brothers
Lenker: Holzfeller WC
Gewicht ohne Pedale 15,5kg


----------



## Koohgie (10. November 2009)

ist das orginal oder custom....? sehr nice....
währ ich kein alutech fan würd ich mir das 920dh von denen als nächstes holen...


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. November 2009)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> ist das orginal oder custom....? sehr nice....
> währ ich kein alutech fan würd ich mir das 920dh von denen als nächstes holen...


 
Danke!
Den 918 Rahmen gibt es nur als Kit mit Dämpfer.
Hab mir die Alutechs auf der Messe genauer betrachtet. Finde die Firma und die Jungs die dort arbeiten echt klasse. Aber die Wippen und Hinterbauten sehen irgenwie arg gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.
Der Pudelrahmen gefällt mir ziemlich gut.
Gehörtst bestimmt zu den Soulridern, da sind doch die Alutechs ziemlich verbreitet?


----------



## Koohgie (11. November 2009)

ja bin bei den soulridern, aber erst seit einem jahr...fahr auch noch nicht allzu lang in diesem berreich. das pudel ist mein erster richtiger freerider(vorher nur enduro), und bin echt zufrieden. mit hatten schon immer die bikes von den kleinen deutschen schmieden gut gefallen...wollte mir entweder ein zonenschein oder halt alutech holen. hab mich dann für den pudel entschieden und bis jetzt nicht bereut. gutes, flexibles, solides bike....


----------



## swift daddy (11. November 2009)

ab und an macht´s von Paris aus mal nen Abstecher ins Saarland  
Rush 2 Carbon SL


----------



## [email protected] (11. November 2009)

Ich finde den Rahmen zu voll.
WIe bekommst du die Trinkflasche da raus?
Die Kettenstellung ist auch nicht besonders schön anzusehen.
Ohne deinen Arm wäre das Bild sogar schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swift daddy (15. November 2009)

is nicht mein Arm und die Trinkflasche geht auch gut raus    ... un die Hütte im Hintergrund is leider net Meine


----------



## Markus (MW) (20. November 2009)

So, endlich fertig. Genau das richtige für die harte Winterzeit.


----------



## fissenid (20. November 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> So, endlich fertig. Genau das richtige für die harte Winterzeit.



Gut geworden.... sehr schön...


----------



## Tobilas (20. November 2009)

Einmalig: die WINTERSCHLAMPE 
mal sehn wie die Schlampe im Batsch läuft....
Gruß
Roland


----------



## chris84 (20. November 2009)

schick schick würd ich sagen...

wird zeit dass mein Rahmen auch beikommt...


----------



## Markus (MW) (20. November 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> schick schick würd ich sagen...
> 
> wird zeit dass mein Rahmen auch beikommt...



Kommt Zeit kommt Rahmen. 



Tobilas schrieb:


> Einmalig: die WINTERSCHLAMPE
> mal sehn wie die Schlampe im Batsch läuft....
> Gruß Roland



Danke, läuft ganz gut, muss mich aber noch an das Getriebe gewöhnen. Ist schon einen Umstellung. 

Bin gespannt wann der Eingang Clone fertig wird...  

Planung läuft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (20. November 2009)

...Er hat ein Knall... Schwarz weißes Bike...

Echt geniales Ding !
Vorallem sehr selbsterklärend 
Ich komm mal probefahren 

MfG Manu


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (21. November 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> So, endlich fertig. Genau das richtige für die harte Winterzeit.


GeIIIIILLLLL..........................................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## Koohgie (21. November 2009)

müsste nur noch ein zahnriemen anstatt kette dran sein....


----------



## [email protected] (21. November 2009)

Mir persönlich gefällt das Design des Rahmens nicht, der Schriftzug ist aber klasse.
Die Griffe und Kurbel sehena uch cniht besonders schön aus.
Sonst super Rad!


----------



## Markus (MW) (21. November 2009)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> müsste nur noch ein zahnriemen anstatt kette dran sein....



War mal angedacht, aber mangels Langzeiterfahrung habe ich darauf verzichtet.


----------



## Markus (MW) (21. November 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Die Griffe und Kurbel sehena uch cniht besonders schön aus.
> Sonst super Rad!



Die Griffe brauche ich einfach. Ohne die geht bei mir nix mehr. Normale Griffe gefallen mir auch besser, aber die Funktion geht vor.


----------



## biker1967 (21. November 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Die Griffe brauche ich einfach. Ohne die geht bei mir nix mehr. Normale Griffe gefallen mir auch besser, aber die Funktion geht vor.



Richtich! Is ja dein Rad, du fährst damit und ned die anderen.


----------



## Gagamehl (27. November 2009)

So dann haue ich mal ein Bild raus von meinem Bike habe noch keins selbst geschossen kommt aber noch wenn das Wetter wieder auf unserer Seite ist deshalb nur mal vorab ein Bild von der Händerseite


----------



## [email protected] (27. November 2009)

Sorry aber mir will das Rad nicht gefallen....


----------



## Gagamehl (27. November 2009)

Bueschi stell dir mal vor wir hätten alle den gleichen Geschmack was das für ein Chaos wäre ist ja auch net schlimm das es dir nicht gefällt hat aber dafür ne super Ausstattung drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (27. November 2009)

Wenn alle mein Geschmack hätten, ach wär das so ein schönes Leben


----------



## Gagamehl (27. November 2009)

Ja ne is klar^^


----------



## banelion (28. November 2009)

Mein Winterarbeitstierchen mit Lampenakkuflaschenhalter


----------



## [email protected] (28. November 2009)

Gefällt mir, schön schlicht, hat was.


----------



## Gagamehl (30. November 2009)

Ja ein schönes Bike


----------



## Ultroon (30. November 2009)

Auf Arbeit




wenn ich Bock auf Hardtail hab, dann das




und ansonsten fahre ich dieses hier


----------



## biker1967 (1. Dezember 2009)

einer von der gelben Truppe...


----------



## crazyeddie (1. Dezember 2009)

ohne das rot und die verranzte stütze wär das lapierre optisch geil.


----------



## Ultroon (1. Dezember 2009)

Bei der Post bin ich nicht, die haben ja auch gelbe Fahrräder. Ich fahre darauf meinen Werkzeugkoffer spazieren.

Die Avid und die Fox haben leider mal das Rot, gefällt mir auch nicht so ganz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koohgie (1. Dezember 2009)

also das rote fällt doch fast nicht auf....ich musste es suchen. 
ist ne schicke farbkombi, fürs foto hätt ich ich sattelstütze in DH position gesteckt...
gruss


----------



## Tobilas (1. Dezember 2009)

Das Spicy is ja eigentlich ein tolles Bike, für mich persönlich schließt es sich schon wegen dem fehlenden Flaschenhalter aus.
@Ultroon: wie machst DU das? Immer mit Camelbak, oder ohne Water?
P.S.: Die Ventilkappen sind NO-GO, nicht mal witzig. Was für Laufräder sind das?


----------



## Koohgie (1. Dezember 2009)

also eher die ventilkappen als ein flaschenhalter an einem enduro...


----------



## Ultroon (1. Dezember 2009)

@ Tobias,

ja hab für längere Touren ein Camelback, ansonsten halt ohne. Und an einem Enduro ein Flaschenhalter geht wirklich nicht.

Zu den Ventilkappen. Ich bin kein Nazi, falls du das meinst. Ist schon interessant, daß alle immer nur an die Nazis denken, wenn sie das Iron Cross sehen. Das es aber zum Beispiel auch das Firmenlogo von West Coast Customs ist, denkt niemand dran.


----------



## Tobilas (1. Dezember 2009)

mmmh, so weit hab ich gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## Haborym666 (1. Dezember 2009)

@Ultroon: Du arbeitest nicht zufällig bei Halberg Guss?
Ich hab fast das gleiche Arbeitsbike 
Ansonsten geiles Lapierre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (1. Dezember 2009)

ich find die ventilkappen eher aus gewichtstechnischer sicht schlimm. und die roten teile kann man entweder als gottgegeben hinnehmen und sich jeden tag dran stören oder man lässt sie halt schwarz eloxieren.


----------



## Ultroon (1. Dezember 2009)

@ Crazyeddie

Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, hab das Bike aber auch erst seit anderthalb Monaten. Das kommt jetzt alles nach und nach. Und bei einem Enduro machen die Ventilkappen Gewichtstechnisch wohl kaum einen Unterschied ;-).

@ Haborym666

Ne bin bei ZF


----------



## Koohgie (1. Dezember 2009)

"ironie an" Genau...schraub die scheiss dabomb Ventilkappen ab, dann läuft das Rad auch endlich mal rund und sparst dir 0,1 sekunden am berg wenn du mal wieder einen 120 km Alpenmarathon mit dem ding fährst..."ironie aus"


----------



## Klinger (1. Dezember 2009)

Die Ventilkappen machen sich aber sicherlich als Unwucht bei höheren Geschwindikeiten bemerkbar!


----------



## Bikedude001 (1. Dezember 2009)

Wenn die Ventilkappen beim Absprung richtig stehen, gehts bestimmt noch ein paar Millimeter höher!


----------



## montageständer (1. Dezember 2009)

wenn ich das lese dann schraube ich lieber schnell wieder meine blinkenden ventilkappen ab


----------



## Klinger (1. Dezember 2009)

Haste mal ein Foto, so mit blink und so???


----------



## montageständer (1. Dezember 2009)

nur ein wo es nicht blinkt! aber daher es ja jetzt so schön früh dunkel ist mach ich mal eins wo man ds blinken sieht


----------



## Freizeitpferd (1. Dezember 2009)

Hab auch eins. 
Aber wie bekommt man hier ein Bild rein??


----------



## Klinger (2. Dezember 2009)

...aber nur mit blinkenden Ventilkappen bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (2. Dezember 2009)

Freizeitpferd schrieb:


> Hab auch eins.
> Aber wie bekommt man hier ein Bild rein??


----------



## Hoppl (2. Dezember 2009)

Ultroon schrieb:


> Auf Arbeit



Schaffst du als Schlosser bei der Zettelfabrik?


----------



## Ultroon (2. Dezember 2009)

Die Schlosser bei uns fahren Klappräder. Bin Elektroniker.


----------



## Koohgie (2. Dezember 2009)

hier ist dann mal mein köter(update:neue kefü, schaltwerk, hope m4) und die tourenschlampe...einmal dreckisch und dann sauber mit winterbereifung...
köter:




schlampe:


----------



## [email protected] (2. Dezember 2009)

Bei der Wildsau würde ich die Leitungen mal kürzen.

Deine "Schlampe" finde ich nicht besonders schön.


----------



## Koohgie (3. Dezember 2009)

deswegen ist es ja die schlampe....mir gefällt sie ja auch nicht unbedingt, aber ist halt das rad das mich auf dem geschmack gebracht hat und das ding hält sogar ordentlich was aus und ist relativ leicht, wenn ich aber irgendwo einen kompakteren günstigen rahmen sehe ist se wech...
die leitungen bleiben so lang, da ich nicht weiss wie lang die bremsen drauf bleiben und ich die wieder verticken muss, da sind kurze leitungen nicht gerade produktiv....und se stören ja nicht....


----------



## montageständer (3. Dezember 2009)

so ein rahmen?


----------



## Koohgie (3. Dezember 2009)

montageständer" data-source="post: 6607796"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> so ein rahmen?



soll schon ein enduro sein, und auch was aktuelleres...
ich brauche eins das meine freundin im park benutzen kann und ich auf endurotouren und eins das auch für gelegentliches heizen auf bmx strecken geht...ne richtige schlampe halt....


----------



## biker1967 (3. Dezember 2009)

also eines für alles...

welche Bremse ist auf der Wildsau verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (3. Dezember 2009)

hmmm..., 

um auf das oben Geschriebene zurück zu kommen,... "Deine "Schlampe" finde ich nicht besonders schön" --> das Teil ist ein Allround-Hammer! Hab mir vor 1,5 Monaten die Version mit FOX-Anbauteilen zugelegt. Fazit S-U-P-E-R !
Fahreigenschaften, Handling bergauf, bergab, ...etc. Einfach ein Sahnestück!

Farbe?... Bei dem Bike absolut zweitrangig!!!


----------



## [email protected] (3. Dezember 2009)

Wie kann so ein Rad bergauf gut sein? 
Nicht nur die Farbe ist schrecklich


----------



## <NoFear> (3. Dezember 2009)

tja, da sach ich als überzeugter FOX-Fan nur: DIE TECHNIK MACHTS!!
und zwar ordentlich --> absenkbare Gabel, dreifach Pro-Pedal-Einstellung, und und und  

Nunja, bergauf ist ein MUSS um später den selbigen mit GENUSS runter pflügen zu können!


----------



## <NoFear> (3. Dezember 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wie kann so ein Rad bergauf gut sein?
> ...




ich denke, wir unterscheiden uns einfach zu sehr in den jeweiligen fahrstilen (CC vs. ES/FR)

über den farblichen Geschmack lässt sich streiten...


----------



## [email protected] (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin überzeugter Fox Hasser! 

Genau, wir brauchen auch garnicht weiter zu diskutieren, wir werden wohl nie zu einem Ende kommen.


----------



## <NoFear> (3. Dezember 2009)

schnief harter treffer    

nichts für ungut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koohgie (3. Dezember 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wie kann so ein Rad bergauf gut sein?
> Nicht nur die Farbe ist schrecklich



das gleiche könnte man über deins berg runter sagen...(aber das ist ne endlosdiskussion) ist geschmackssache. aber man soll nicht was verurteilen was man nicht mal ausprobiert hat....

also es schlägt sich super bzw. dafür was es aushält ist es ein guter kompromiss...aber der lack ist schon nicht der hammer sowohl vom design (obwohl mir die lackierung früher gut gefallen hat), als auch von der qualität

achja, es ist keine wildsau...ist ein pudel
ist nur der aufkleber der von anfang an drauf war, ist noch drauf weil der da recht gut stitzt, ne werbung ist für einen sympatischen hersteller, und da ne lackschutzwirkung hat...wegen den knieschützern verkratzt der lack immer an dieser stelle...
bremsen sind hope m4 drauf(v200/h180)


----------



## Laktatbolzen (3. Dezember 2009)

man bueschi sowas arrogantes wie dich hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen......
********.....bist zwar fit und fährst vorne mit aber trotzdem musst du net alles und jeden schlecht machen....


----------



## Der P (3. Dezember 2009)

Jep, jeder macht seins.

Ach, und ne Schlampe hab ich auch. Wenn auch eher um von A nach B zu kommen...


----------



## atlas (3. Dezember 2009)

schick


----------



## Hoppl (4. Dezember 2009)

Spacerturm und negativer Vorbau find ich immer wieder klasse. 

Aber trotzdem schicke Schlampe


----------



## [email protected] (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin nicht arrogant, fehleinschätzung, urteil bitte nicht über Menschen die du nicht kennst. Meine Meinung darf ich doch noch abgeben, was hat das mit Arroganz zu tun? 

Wenn die Gabel beim Poison lakiert ist gefällts mir =)


----------



## CassandraComplx (4. Dezember 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> man bueschi sowas arrogantes wie dich hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen......
> ********.....bist zwar fit und fährst vorne mit aber trotzdem musst du net alles und jeden schlecht machen....


----------



## fissenid (4. Dezember 2009)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


>


----------



## popeye_mzg (4. Dezember 2009)

fissenid schrieb:


>


----------



## [email protected] (4. Dezember 2009)

Eine Verschörung,schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (4. Dezember 2009)

Und jetzt mal wieder zu den wichtigen Dingen im Leben .....

to be continued ....

Wunder dich bitte nicht, wenn "nette" Kommentare bezüglich weiterer Beiträge deinerseits erscheinen ....
Wer mit dem Feuer spielt und so .....


----------



## [email protected] (4. Dezember 2009)

Mein Trainingsrad..


----------



## Race-teufel (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich find deine Äußerungen zwar auch etwas arrogant,aber zumindest stehst du zu deiner Meinung und bist bei deiner Radmarke konsequent.

schönes Rad

Tom


----------



## atlas (4. Dezember 2009)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


>


----------



## darkdog (4. Dezember 2009)

Mein MTB 





und Rennrad


----------



## CassandraComplx (4. Dezember 2009)

atlas schrieb:


>


 ...das heißt: "Volle Punktzahl" für Bueschi vom Saarlightexpress - gratuliere


----------



## CassandraComplx (4. Dezember 2009)

darkdog schrieb:


> Mein MTB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nett, wirklich nett  Wie heißt es so schön: "An der Quelle saß der Knabe"


----------



## Tobilas (4. Dezember 2009)

@darkdog: verdammt, das sind geile Bikes...aber: Carbon statt kondition, odr??
Mal ehrlich: welches fährst du lieber??


----------



## darkdog (4. Dezember 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkdog (4. Dezember 2009)

Es haben beide was aber hier bei uns dann lieber MTB


----------



## crazyeddie (4. Dezember 2009)

das sting sieht gut aus, aber ne schwarze gabel mit roter socke wär deutlich passender. warum ist da die gabel aus dem sting team drin?


----------



## darkdog (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich wollte das Rad als Team Line haben aber Cube hatte keine Rahmen mehr.
Habe dann mit Cube abgemacht das sie mir alles von der Team Line auf diesen Rahmen bauen.
Die blaue Socke kommt noch ab.


----------



## Markus (MW) (4. Dezember 2009)

Das RR sieht richtig gut aus.


----------



## crazyeddie (4. Dezember 2009)

hmm, dann würd ich das weiß noch aufgreifen, zum beispiel mit sattel und lenkergriffen.


----------



## Markus (MW) (4. Dezember 2009)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> hmm, dann würd ich das weiß noch aufgreifen, zum beispiel mit sattel und lenkergriffen.



Genau, mir gefällt das durchgehende Design von Gabel und Rahmen sehr gut. Details kann man auch später noch verbessern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (4. Dezember 2009)

Speci stellt ab und an auch schöne Bikes her .....

Auch wenns ein RR ist ... schönes Ding !


----------



## crazyeddie (4. Dezember 2009)

von der farblichen zusammenstellung finde ich die cube schon seit einigen jahren sehr gelungen. ich hatte ja selber mal ein litening jahrgang 2000, das war auch durchgestylt mit teilen die es in der farbe nicht zu kaufen gab. an dieses sorglosbike mit kompletter 952er xtr musste ich am ende meiner extremleichtbauzeit immer häufiger denken, was dann mit ein grund war, das spark so aufzubauen wie ich es getan habe. gut, damals stand hinter dem preis noch dm, heute hinter der gleichen zahl euro. aber irgendwie war ja früher doch alles besser


----------



## popeye_mzg (4. Dezember 2009)

Ach ja, was macht dein neues Bike eigentlich ?


----------



## crazyeddie (5. Dezember 2009)

der rahmen wird im moment entlackt. gabel ist da, laufräder sind bestellt. ganz viel kleinvieh muss ich noch bestellen, aber es werden natürlich auch teile vom alten recycled. glaube nicht dass es vor weihnachten noch was wird. aber gut ding will weile haben, ein seriöses 9kg-fully mit kompletter xtr und ohne windige teile baut sich nicht von selbst.


----------



## popeye_mzg (5. Dezember 2009)

sagt der "gewichtsfanatiker" und die gemeinde wartet gespannt auf das ergebnis !



wünsche viel erfolg und gutes gelingen CE


----------



## Markus (MW) (5. Dezember 2009)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> der rahmen wird im moment entlackt. gabel ist da, laufräder sind bestellt. ganz viel kleinvieh muss ich noch bestellen, aber es werden natürlich auch teile vom alten recycled. glaube nicht dass es vor weihnachten noch was wird. aber gut ding will weile haben, ein seriöses 9kg-fully mit kompletter xtr und ohne windige teile baut sich nicht von selbst.



Da bin ich sehr gespannt, wird sicher was ganz besonderes.


----------



## [email protected] (5. Dezember 2009)

Das Cube gefällt mir richtig gut =)


----------



## zeitweiser (5. Dezember 2009)

darkdog schrieb:


> Es haben beide was aber hier bei uns dann lieber MTB


Die Mauer kenn ich irgendwo her
Die Bikes natürlich auch.
Schöne Teile


----------



## michael.sc (5. Dezember 2009)

...das RR ist ein Gedicht!!!  Das Cube sieht auch toll aus 
...jedoch mit schwarz / roter SID Race (wie Modell 2010) evtl. noch 
besser (ist eben Geschmackssache)...so ist es aber auch sehr schön!
...vielleicht noch ein weiteres weißes Element (z.B. Sattel), wie 
crazyeddie angemerkt hat montieren.

...bei mir wartet dieses Jahr unterm Christbaum ein ähnliches 
schwarz / rotes Traumcube (jedoch ein AMS HPC).


----------



## darkdog (5. Dezember 2009)

Sattel ist schon ein neuer drauf und Lenker und Vorbau wird noch getauscht.
Ich wollte aber die Magura Durin Gabel haben finde sie einfach super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (5. Dezember 2009)

darkdog schrieb:


> Sattel ist schon ein neuer drauf und Lenker und Vorbau wird noch getauscht.
> Ich wollte aber die Magura Durin Gabel haben finde sie einfach super.



Dann musch des se umlackiere.


----------



## Gagamehl (5. Dezember 2009)

Setz doch den Sattel wie auf meinem Bike drauf der ist weiß ;-)


----------



## Ghostrider_66 (6. Dezember 2009)

Hier noch ein Bike aus dem nördlichen Saarland!!


----------



## [email protected] (15. Dezember 2009)

Hab mal ein neues Bild, mit Geschwindigkeitssensor, Trittfrequenzsensor, Uhr und Flaschenhalter hat es 7,6 KG 




Bilder vom Bike gibt es nächste Woche.


----------



## puremalt (15. Dezember 2009)

Die Flasche ist scheußlich. Würd ich umlackieren.


----------



## Markus (MW) (15. Dezember 2009)

Hi Büschi, 

schönes Bike, vermisse aber noch ein Paar rote Akzente , passend zum SLR. 

Und die Flasche, geht gar nicht. Da werd i narrisch.


----------



## chris84 (15. Dezember 2009)

da gehört gefälligst ne bike-Aid-Flasche hin!


----------



## Klinger (15. Dezember 2009)

Die Flasche wäre als Rückstrahler klasse....


----------



## atlas (15. Dezember 2009)

@Büschi:Schönes Bike,zur Flasche ist alles gesagt,aber stimmt schon-einige rot eloxierte Akzente kämen gut rüber.



Gruß

Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde rote Trinkflaschen auch besser


----------



## zeitweiser (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde rote Trinkflaschen auch besser
Huch jetzt hab ich ja mein Bike gezeigt.


----------



## puremalt (16. Dezember 2009)

Meine Lösung: neuer Rahmen in Powerbar-Gelb mit rotem SLR-Schriftzug. Würde perfekt passen.

@zeitweiser: korrekt. So sollen Bikes aussehen, dann erübrigt sich auch jede Farbdiskussion.


----------



## MöveBasti (16. Dezember 2009)

hier mal mein neues bike univega alpina ht upct im moment 9,2kg. leider noch nicht gefahren aber am wochenende is ja gutes wetter gemeldet


----------



## zeitweiser (16. Dezember 2009)

du weist, dass da noch was fehlt


----------



## CassandraComplx (17. Dezember 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> du weist, dass da noch was fehlt


 
ist doch alles da 

Die Scheibe ist ne "Invisible Ultralight". 
Kann ich nur empfehlen, da schleift auch nix im Wiegetritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MöveBasti (17. Dezember 2009)

die scheibe kommt noch dran wollt eig. hope scheiben montieren aber wegen den nieten geht das leider nicht und muss zuerst noch auf die neuen scheiben warten


----------



## Markus (MW) (17. Dezember 2009)

Sieht doch gut aus und wer bremst verliert...


----------



## crazyeddie (17. Dezember 2009)

wegen der fehlenden scheibe is ja auch der hintere schaltzug als fangseil ausgelegt...

aber hey, wirklich schön zu sehen, dass nicht nur bei scott so geschmacksverirrte menschen arbeiten die weiß-gelbe räder mit rot eloxierten teilen fabrizieren (anm. d. redaktion: ich war gezwungen mir genau so einen scott zu kaufen, daher reite ich da drauf rum)


----------



## Markus (MW) (17. Dezember 2009)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> wegen der fehlenden scheibe is ja auch der hintere schaltzug als fangseil ausgelegt...
> 
> aber hey, wirklich schön zu sehen, dass nicht nur bei scott so geschmacksverirrte menschen arbeiten die weiß-gelbe räder mit rot eloxierten teilen fabrizieren (anm. d. redaktion: ich war gezwungen mir genau so einen scott zu kaufen, daher reite ich da drauf rum)



Gelbe Parts wären da schon schöner. 

Köntest zumindest die Trinkflasche von Büschi ans Bike stecken und als Ersatz eine rote Coladose spendieren


----------



## Markus (MW) (17. Dezember 2009)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ich war gezwungen mir genau so einen scott zu kaufen



Verdammt, dazu würde ich auch gerne gezwungen werden... 
Anscheinend mache ich da irgendwas falsch...


----------



## regenrohr (20. Dezember 2009)

meins (von der heutigen Runde)


----------



## fissenid (22. Dezember 2009)

am Samstag bei -12°C auf dem Saar Hunsrück Steig Richtung Mettlach...


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (27. Dezember 2009)

und noch ein bike aus dem nördlichen saarland, nähe luxland 






_t.o.o.l_


----------



## biker1967 (28. Dezember 2009)

*Dreckspatz!*


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (28. Dezember 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> *Dreckspatz!*


 
für dich habe mein anderes saarländerbike extra geputzt  







grüsse _t.o.o.l_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (28. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schön und auch noch sauber.


----------



## biker1967 (28. Dezember 2009)

Oooh, er ist lernfähig


----------



## montageständer (28. Dezember 2009)

zu dem ersten von beiden kann ich nur sagen das nen ich mal ne packung


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (28. Dezember 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Sehr schön und auch noch sauber.





biker1967 schrieb:


> Oooh, er ist lernfähig


mmh.......  ehrlich gesagt, das Bild ist vom Februar 2006, so frisch aus´m Laden.....  

grüsse _t.o.o.l_


----------



## banelion (29. Dezember 2009)

mein neuer renner für 2010 







mit 11,3 kg


----------



## atlas (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Dein Liteville gefällt mir sehr.
Willst du damit auch Marathons fahren?


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## crazyeddie (30. Dezember 2009)

muss ich noch was dazu schreiben? ne, ihr wisst schon was ich schreiben würd


----------



## atlas (30. Dezember 2009)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> muss ich noch was dazu schreiben? ne, ihr wisst schon was ich schreiben würd



@Eddy:Verzeih mir meine Unwissenheit!Was meinst du?


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## fissenid (30. Dezember 2009)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> muss ich noch was dazu schreiben? ne, ihr wisst schon was ich schreiben würd



Hässlich und zu schwer würde Eddy sagen!!oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (30. Dezember 2009)

banelion schrieb:


> mein neuer renner für 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mir gefällt es!!


----------



## Koohgie (30. Dezember 2009)

ich finde da müsste ein breiterer lenker drauf und mindestens 2,4 nobbys, da das bike nicht das leichteste (ist ja auch eher ein allmountain, es gibt für diesen einsatzzweck leichteres material) aber ein top fahrwerk hat, würd ich eher die qualitäten fördern, da dieser cc-race style bring nich viel da das bike trotzdem schwer bleibt. Dann lieber das potente fahrwerk besser ausnutzen und mehr gripp und kontrolle dran bauen, vielleicht noch evtl eine absenksattelstütze, das mehrgewicht holt man im technischen gelände locker raus...die farbe ist geschmackssache...


----------



## Da Anhänger (30. Dezember 2009)

fissenid schrieb:


> mir gefällt es!!




zugegeben mir auch..siht wirklich schick asu vor allem das grün 
dabei trau ich mich fast nicht zu fragen was mit dem bergwerk ist..


lass dir nicht von leuten im forum sagen wie dein bike auszusehen hat und wie es verändert werden soll..zumal dass ja meist die drehmoment im handgelenk spürer sind die soweiso immer alles besser wissen und können..

viel sapß damit ich hoff wir fahren wieder ein paar mal zusammen

gruß


----------



## crazyeddie (30. Dezember 2009)

ne, ich finds wie fast jedes bike hier schrecklich bunt. das grün ist ja wirklich nicht schlecht. das rot im schriftzug und am dämpfer wäre als kontrast noch ok. aber dann gehts los: an der gabel findet sich wie immer ein rot- und ein blaueloxiertes teil, die reifen haben gelbe beschriftung, die streben am speedneedle sind schmutzig-kevlar-gelb, die silberne kurbel und die silberne frontplatte am vorbau passen auch nit so recht, die eggbeater haben blaue federn.

wenn ich 500m weggehe, gefällts mir auch, aber diese ganzen details fallen mir halt auf. das geht mir aber bei fast jedem rad hier so, deswegen schrieb ich ja das obige.


----------



## biker1967 (30. Dezember 2009)

dann lieber einheitlich alles schwarz bzw. Silber oder was?

Ich hatte in der gleichen Farbe wie das Liteville mal ein Votec Tox mit roter Judy-Gabel und SID-Blauer HS33!


----------



## crazyeddie (30. Dezember 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> dann lieber einheitlich alles schwarz bzw. Silber oder was?



lies doch bitte mal was ich geschrieben hab. danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (30. Dezember 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> dann lieber einheitlich alles schwarz bzw. Silber oder was?
> ..!


na da hat crazyeddie schon recht, sehe ich auch so.  Man zieht sich ja auch keine grüne Hose mit schwarzem Jackett an, um rote Knöpfe ans Jackett zu nähen, einen gelben Schlips drunter und die braunen Schuhe dann auch noch mit blauen Schnürsenkeln zu binden. Oben drauf einen silbernen Hut mit blauem Fox-Logo.  Brr...

gruss._t.o.o.l_


----------



## banelion (30. Dezember 2009)

@ da anhänger: mein bergwerk - rahmen hat das problem, dass ich der lack so langsam aber sicher in luft auflöst und dass ich ihm nicht mehr so wohl darauf fühle. außerdem durfte ich vor kurzem ein racefully fahren und war davon schwer angetan. 

@ cocu: und mal ganz ehrlich: 11,3 kg bringen manche hardtails nicht auf die waage! was ist also an diesem material zu schwer...carbon ist nicht mein ding! (außer der sattel  ) und potential für unter die 11kg habe ich ja noch (zb kurbel)

@ atlas: ja, ich will damit marathons bestreiten, aber wohl eher keine cc-rennen. dafür ist es hoffentlich wie geschaffen


zur farbe: ich habe zwei kleine bauteilbedingte blaue sachen dran...wow und ansonsten einen schönen mix aus grün-schwarz mit roten akzenten...und ich werde die reifen bestimmt nicht nach der schriftfarbe auswählen....


gruß


----------



## crazyeddie (30. Dezember 2009)

hast du ne teileliste? mich wundert eigentlich, dass die kiste net leichter ist. ich hätte es jetzt eher so auf 10,5kg geschätzt.


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (30. Dezember 2009)

banelion schrieb:


> ................zur farbe: ich habe zwei kleine bauteilbedingte blaue sachen dran...wow und ansonsten einen schönen mix aus grün-schwarz mit roten akzenten...und ich werde die reifen bestimmt nicht nach der schriftfarbe auswählen....
> gruß


nee brauch man auch nicht. Ich finde es nur manchmal merkwürdig, das Bikehersteller ihr Produkt bis auf´s letzte (z.b. schwarz-rot) stylen und um dann eine weiße Fox mit blauem Fuchs daran zu schrauben.
Abgesehen von dieser Nebendiskussion, muß ich sagen, du hast ein geiles Bike. Damals stand bei mir die Entscheidung Centurion oder Litville an. 
Der Geldbeutel hat leider gewonnen. Also viel Spaß damit in den Trails!

gruss._t.o.o.l_


----------



## oli241 (3. Januar 2010)

Das is mein Bike für 2010


----------



## crazyeddie (3. Januar 2010)




----------



## chris84 (3. Januar 2010)

alter!!!! die Bremsscheibe am Hinterrad geht gar net


----------



## oli241 (3. Januar 2010)

Ist ja auch mittlerweile eine 160er drauf. Mit der komm ich viel besser zu recht.
Die große vorne hab ich auch ersetzt durch eine 180er.
Der Vorbesitzer des Rades hat gemeint er wär schlau und macht das grösste drauf was geht. Ging garnet, wie schon gesagt.


----------



## montageständer (7. Januar 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Haste mal ein Foto, so mit blink und so???



okay hat ein bißchen gedauert, aber jetzt habe ich die bilder mit blink blink gemacht


----------



## snoopy-bike (8. Januar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (8. Januar 2010)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


>



Sorry, war ein Versuch, klappt aber nicht....
Irgendwas funkrioniert hier nicht, wenn ich Bilder einstellen will...


----------



## ben83 (8. Januar 2010)

so dann will ich euch mein Bike auch mal nicht vorenthalten. Komme zwar aus Waldrach bei Trier aber ist ja auch nicht so weit weg vom Saarland


----------



## fissenid (8. Januar 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen ben83,

wo hast du dein Liteville denn her??? Ich arbeite in Trier, und möchte mir auch ein LV zulegen!!

Gruß
Dominik



ben83 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 179386Anhang anzeigen 179387Anhang anzeigen 179388
> so dann will ich euch mein Bike auch mal nicht vorenthalten. Komme zwar aus Waldrach bei Trier aber ist ja auch nicht so weit weg vom Saarland


----------



## ben83 (8. Januar 2010)

Hi,

habe das Bike gebraucht von meinem Schwiegervater gekauft. Er hat den Rahmen damals beim Velopoint gekauft und das Bike dann selbst aufgebaut...

Willst du das Bike auch selbst aufbauen oder ein fertigen Aufbau kaufen?


----------



## fissenid (8. Januar 2010)

ben83 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe das Bike gebraucht von meinem Schwiegervater gekauft. Er hat den Rahmen damals beim Velopoint gekauft und das Bike dann selbst aufgebaut...
> 
> Willst du das Bike auch selbst aufbauen oder ein fertigen Aufbau kaufen?




Danke für die Info! Ich denke bei den Rahmenpreisen werde ich auch selberbauen!!!!


----------



## ben83 (8. Januar 2010)

ja denke auch, ein fertig aufgebautes Liteville ist wohl fast unbezahlbar...


----------



## 007ike (8. Januar 2010)

@snoopy





böse!


----------



## snoopy-bike (8. Januar 2010)

007ike schrieb:


> @snoopy
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke Dir 007ike...

Yop! Richtig *BÖSE!* ....und leicht

Jetzt fehlt nur noch das passende Wetter!


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Januar 2010)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> Danke Dir 007ike...
> 
> Yop! Richtig *BÖSE!* ....und leicht
> 
> Jetzt fehlt nur noch das passende Wetter!



Besser kann es doch nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raddüdel (10. Januar 2010)




----------



## raddüdel (10. Januar 2010)




----------



## raddüdel (10. Januar 2010)

Meins


----------



## Da Anhänger (10. Januar 2010)

Ein Votec.
dass man die mal wieder sieht..hät es nicht gedacht.schön asusehn tuts auch..allerdings werden sich bestimmt bald welche melden und sagen dass das blau der fox nicht zum rahmen passt..

mich stört am bike lediglich die klingel und das kein grader lenker verbaut ist!also abbaunen und tauschen!der lenker is hier zu lande immer noch ein no go am hardtail!;-)

viel spaß mit dem schönen ding.

gruß


----------



## Klinger (11. Januar 2010)

@montageständer:  Oh leck!!!!
Sieht ein bisschen aus wie Raumschiff Entenschei$$ oder so.....


----------



## puremalt (11. Januar 2010)

Das blau der Gabel passt absolut nicht zur Klingel 
Da aber eine Klingel allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz meiner Meinung nach ans Rad gehört, sofern man nicht ohne Warnung an Wanderern vorbeibreschen will, heißt das: Gabel tauschen.
Ne weiße oder schwarze Klingel tut's auch.

Und die gekröpfte-Lenker-Diskussion bin ich leid. Bei mirzulande geht generell Funktion vor Optik (siehe Klingel) und manche Leute, vor allem Langstreckler, bevorzugen halt einen gekröpften wegen der Handstellung. Ich fahr sogar gekröpft mit Hörnchen (was bei der Coolness-Fraktion regelmäßig zu Powerbarauswurf führt) und find's persönlich optisch sogar dynamischer als'n langweiliger Flatbar.

Mir gefällt der Lenker des Votec, weil das weiß klasse zu Vorbau, Gabel und Sattelstütze passt und die Kröpfung schön die geschwungenen/konischen Rohre des Rahmens weiterführt.

Das Rad kriegt von mir 'ne 2+.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (11. Januar 2010)

Aaaaaahhh Langer, das Rotwild ist ja wohl mit Abstand das hässlichste Rad hier auf den letzten Seiten. Das geht gar nicht. Sorry.

VG
Marco


----------



## gemorje (12. Januar 2010)

Racebike 2010 im Aufbau 
Es fehlt noch die XTR:


----------



## Da Anhänger (12. Januar 2010)

gemorje schrieb:


> Racebike 2010 im Aufbau
> Es fehlt noch die XTR:



gewechsellt auf ne fox???
das bike der letzten saisson hat mir optisch schonmal besser gefallen..aber mal sehn wenn das ferig ist.

gruß


----------



## gemorje (12. Januar 2010)

Dieses Jahr gibts von Orbea Kompletträder, da war die Fox F32 RLC FIT schon dran und wird es auch bleiben.
Momentan fühlt sich die Gabel beim Einfedern noch sehr rau an. Bin mal gespannt wie sie sich, nach dem Einfahren, im Vergleich zur Durin schlägt.
Bezüglich des Designs mussten wir uns an dem orientieren, was Orbea in dieser Saison an Lackierungen anbietet. Da war diese hier die beste Alternative.


----------



## [email protected] (13. Januar 2010)

Mal mein Winterrad 
Quantec SLR, 9,6KG









Der RoRo ist für die Technik 

mfG. David


----------



## crazyeddie (13. Januar 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> Und die gekröpfte-Lenker-Diskussion bin ich leid. Bei mirzulande geht generell Funktion vor Optik (siehe Klingel) und manche Leute, vor allem Langstreckler, bevorzugen halt einen gekröpften wegen der Handstellung. Ich fahr sogar gekröpft mit Hörnchen (was bei der Coolness-Fraktion regelmäßig zu Powerbarauswurf führt) und find's persönlich optisch sogar dynamischer als'n langweiliger Flatbar.



man könnt ja auch einen breiten gekröpften flatbar fahren und den vorbau entsprechen anpassen ich lauf auch mal dem trend hinterher und leg beim lenker noch n bisschen breite drauf: 620mm, 10°, 125,8g. erstaunlich, was langweilige großserienhersteller so in ihrem repertoire haben.


----------



## agent_smith (13. Januar 2010)

Hab auch so ein Winterrad.
Hier:


----------



## butcher76 (20. Januar 2010)

im saarland gibts net nur hardtails!!!


----------



## Gangaman (20. Januar 2010)

mein neues kommt auch in den nächsten wochen


----------



## Markus (MW) (20. Januar 2010)

butcher76 schrieb:


> im saarland gibts net nur hardtails!!!Anhang anzeigen 180204
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 180205
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 180206



Coole Teile, wie kommt man denn damit den Berg rauf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (20. Januar 2010)

Ja hopp awei awwer,...

mit dem *CANYON* Torque dürftest du wohl die geringsten Probleme haben.

Geile Teile !!


----------



## CassandraComplx (21. Januar 2010)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Coole Teile, wie kommt man denn damit den Berg rauf ?


----------



## Koohgie (21. Januar 2010)

@ganga
Keilerchen mit Kowa?


----------



## butcher76 (21. Januar 2010)

mit dem canyon kommst du überall hoch. die anderen beiden schiebt man besser hoch! sind halt nur für runter gebaut. aber seeeehr geil in der richtung.


----------



## crazyeddie (23. Januar 2010)

ich fang zumindest mal so langsam an, die teile für das neue bike zu richten, hoffentlich wirds bald fertig...


----------



## gemorje (23. Januar 2010)

Das 2010er ist endlich da/fertig. 
(Der Spacerturm kommt noch ab)


----------



## crazyeddie (23. Januar 2010)

natürlich ein 1a-renngerät. dual control ist nicht so mein fall, aber schön aufgeräumt siehts ja aus. jetzt noch die grünen ventilkappen und gabelaufkleber ab und das blaue geraffel auf der gabelkrone schwarz eloxieren lassen oder zumindest mal 10 minuten in abflussreiniger legen, dann hab sogar ich farblich nix mehr zu meckern.


----------



## Mad-Line (23. Januar 2010)

sind die bilder aktuell `liegt bei euch kein schnee?!?


----------



## chris84 (23. Januar 2010)

ne, kein Schnee. ein kleines gallisches Dorf am Rande der Republik leistet der weißen Pracht erfolgreich Widerstand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (23. Januar 2010)

...super schönes Teil! Farblich ganz mein Ding!!!...und
jetzt ab ins Wohnzimmer damit...bis mindestens Ende
März. 

@Mad Line:...und schon fast wieder abgetrocknet. Es hat
heute mal wieder richtig Laune gemacht auf den Trails.


----------



## [email protected] (24. Januar 2010)

Sieht schön und schnell aus, finde die Sattelüberhöhung aber übertrieben.


----------



## crazyeddie (24. Januar 2010)

im leichtbau-forum nölst du bei jedem zweiten rad rum, ach gottchen wie unsportlich doch die sitzposition is und lenker viel zu hoch und blablabla. hier is die position doch nun wirklich normal, was bitte is da dran übertrieben?


----------



## swift daddy (24. Januar 2010)

der Sattel guckt zwar weit raus, aber dadurch dass das Oberrohr ja recht steil nach oben geht is doch fast keine Überhöhung mehr da ... schickes Radl


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Januar 2010)

Mir scheint eher der Rahmen ist zu klein, was ist den das für eine Größe?
Dann stellt sich ja auch die Frage wie groß der Fahrer ist?


----------



## zeitweiser (24. Januar 2010)

Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (24. Januar 2010)

Ich bin 1,68m klein.
Rahmengröße ist 16", passt also genau.
Das Rad der letzten Saison ist vom Rahmen her baugleich.

Meine Waage hat den Geist aufgegeben, gerade als ich das Bike wiegen wollte. Schätze es dürfte ein Wert zwischen 9,4 und 9,5 kg rauskommen.


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Januar 2010)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie lange der Rahmen hält.


----------



## gemorje (24. Januar 2010)

Wieso sollte er nicht lange halten?
Der alte hat ein Jahr lang ziemlich viel durchleben müssen und ist noch 1a in Schuss.


----------



## Markus (MW) (24. Januar 2010)

Tolles Bike, gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## crazyeddie (24. Januar 2010)

swift daddy schrieb:


> der Sattel guckt zwar weit raus, aber dadurch dass das Oberrohr ja recht steil nach oben geht is doch fast keine Überhöhung mehr da ... schickes Radl



sollte büschi keinen plan haben, was sattelüberhöhung bedeutet und den stützenauszug meinen? zuzutrauen wärs ihm.


----------



## v.s (24. Januar 2010)

Das Bike ist ja ganz schön, aber schaut euch doch mal die Bank im Hintergrund an, die bricht wohl dieses Jahr durch.


----------



## gemorje (24. Januar 2010)

Irgendwo muss man Prioritäten setzen. Und wenn die Schwiegermutter mal wieder zu Besuch kommt, dann werde ich sicherlich nicht der Erste sein, der auf der Bank Platz nimmt


----------



## crazyeddie (24. Januar 2010)

um seine bilanz nicht zu verhageln, weil das neue bike so teuer war, hat sich gemorje eine bad bank zu nutzen gemacht.


----------



## 007ike (24. Januar 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie lange der Rahmen hält.



? was bist du denn für ein Experte?


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Januar 2010)

007ike schrieb:


> ? was bist du denn für ein Experte?


Habe mit so was leider schon Erfahrung gemacht, es muss ja auch nicht sein das er kaputt geht, kommt aber leider oft genug vor.
Die Belastung an der Sattelstützenklemmung ist bei so großer Hebelwirkung halt enorm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v.s (24. Januar 2010)

Entscheidend ist doch (bitte nicht falsch verstehen) wie weit das Teil noch drinsteckt und "e felje" von 1,68 wiegt doch höchstens 65 kg. Da wird doch wohl nix abbrechen.


----------



## agent_smith (25. Januar 2010)

v.s schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist doch (bitte nicht falsch verstehen) wie weit das Teil noch drinsteckt und "e felje" von 1,68 wiegt doch höchstens 65 kg. Da wird doch wohl nix abbrechen.



Denke ich auch, sind doch auch alles solide Teile.

Schönes Rad übrigens


----------



## [email protected] (25. Januar 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> sollte büschi keinen plan haben, was sattelüberhöhung bedeutet und den stützenauszug meinen? zuzutrauen wärs ihm.



Kann ja sein, aber ich gestehe es wenigstens _
Ich hab übrigens auch noch nie was anderes behauptet _

p.s. erklär mir doch bitte mal den Unterschied.


----------



## gemorje (25. Januar 2010)

Oberkante Sattel - Oberkante Sitzrohr = Stützenauszug
Oberkante Sattel - Oberkante Vorbau = Sattelüberhöhung


----------



## [email protected] (25. Januar 2010)

Dann hab ich mal wieder was neues gerlernt, danke für die Aufklärung.
Ich meine natürlich den "Stützenauszug". 
_Klug*******r  _


----------



## [email protected] (29. Januar 2010)

Kleine Tour im Schnee 









Sorry für die schlechten Bilder.

mfG. David


----------



## Da Anhänger (30. Januar 2010)

Wie bekommt der aus dem cube rahmen die flasche weider raus????is die reingeschossen oder schon bei der montage des rahmens integriert worden??

als ob man im winter so ein riesen ding bräuchte..

gruß


----------



## <NoFear> (30. Januar 2010)

Der hat halt e mords dorschd


----------



## [email protected] (30. Januar 2010)

Im Winter muss man mindestens genausoviel trinken wie im Sommer 
ALso macht er es genau richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v.s (30. Januar 2010)

vielleichd dringd a ach mimm strohhalm


----------



## <NoFear> (30. Januar 2010)

joo, das denk ich ma ach, bei der konschdrucktion


----------



## usch4711 (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,


Hier habt ihr dann mal ein Bild von meinem bescheidenen Teil.
LR: DT Swiss XR 1450
Schaltwerk: XTR
Kurbelgarnitur: XT
Sattel: Speedneedle 
Vorbau Ritchey

Bin noch am bauen;
Vielleicht habt ihr ja Ideen, was ich noch so verändern könnte.


----------



## [email protected] (31. Januar 2010)

Sehen tut man da ja nicht viel


----------



## regenrohr (31. Januar 2010)

von heute, nahe dem See...


----------



## DeLocke (31. Januar 2010)

Mein neues Cube Reaction GTC SL

Beim Klick aufs Bild gelangt ihr zu den restlichen Bildern (in Farbe und bunt)!




P.S.: Der Sattel ist auf dem Bild noch nicht eingestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (31. Januar 2010)

Schön...jetzt noch einen leichten LRS und einen anderen Sattel, dann ist es Top.


----------



## DeLocke (31. Januar 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Schön...jetzt noch einen leichten LRS und einen anderen Sattel, dann ist es Top.



alles der reihe nach. erstmal syntace p6 carbon, dann syntace duraflite carbon und zu weihnachten gibts dann neuen lrs


----------



## [email protected] (31. Januar 2010)

Hol dir doch liebe eine Kcnc Stütze, dann sparst du Gewicht und auch noch Geld 
Mit dem Lenker eigentlich genauso  
Der Rahmen seiht genauso aus wie der Specialized oder?


----------



## DeLocke (31. Januar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hohl dir doch liebe eine Kcnc Stütze, dann sparst du Gewicht und auch noch Geld
> Mit dem Lenker eigentlich genauso
> Der Rahmen seiht genauso aus wie der Specialized oder?



ähnlich ja, er ist nicht gerade so viel "geschwungen" wie der Specialized.


----------



## gemorje (31. Januar 2010)

Ich hätte noch nen duraflite carbon in 560mm
ist mir leider zu schmal.
wenn du interesse hast, meld dich mal.

ist der auf dem neuen orbea, guck mal in meiner bildergalerie


----------



## crazyeddie (31. Januar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hohl



du sagst es. hol die syntace p6 vollcarbon (wenn es sie denn irgendwann mal geben wird), alles andere wäre hohl. ok, thomson masterpiece und easton ec90 gehen auch noch


----------



## [email protected] (31. Januar 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> du sagst es. hol die syntace p6 vollcarbon (wenn es sie denn irgendwann mal geben wird), alles andere wäre hohl. ok, thomson masterpiece und easton ec90 gehen auch noch



Jawohl Herr Lehrer, ich muss mich für meinen Fehler entschuldigen, viel Spaß beim Korrigieren 
Finde ich die einfach überteuer, die Syntace, genau wie die Thomson, ich kann dir nur die Kcnc ans Herz legen, die Entscheidung liegt aber letztendlich bei dir.



p.s. jetzt weiß ich warum du so "beliebt" bist


----------



## gemorje (31. Januar 2010)

Büschi, ich glaub du hast da was verwechselt


----------



## [email protected] (31. Januar 2010)

Nein, hab ich nicht 

_Eigentlich haben wir uns doch alle ganz doll lieb! _


----------



## crazyeddie (31. Januar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> p.s. jetzt weiß ich warum du so "beliebt" bist



denk mal kurz über die gewagte theorie nach, dass ich überhaupt kein interesse daran habe, allgemein beliebt zu sein.



[email protected] schrieb:


> Nein, hab ich nicht
> 
> _Eigentlich haben wir uns doch alle ganz doll lieb! _



nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (1. Februar 2010)

Wundert mich nicht.

Du darfst jetzt mal meine Inog. Liste anrühren, das ist mir jetzt echt zu blöd


----------



## fissenid (1. Februar 2010)

gemorje schrieb:


> Büschi, ich glaub du hast da was verwechselt




Ich glaube der gute Bueschi verwechselt oft was....... sein jugendlicher Leichtsinn ist mit der Erfahrung der älteren hier nicht auszugleichen.....


----------



## Optimizer (1. Februar 2010)

seit gestern fahre ich das hier:


----------



## HardRock07 (1. Februar 2010)

Sieht schwer nach Spaß aus, mir gefällts.


----------



## Koohgie (1. Februar 2010)

andere reifenkombi drauf,ein kürzeres schaltwerk und geil ist das ding...
vr. die marry in gg und hinten nen alberbert, oder solang die noch nicht abgefahren sind die marry nach vorn und die betty nach hinten. die marry hat viel mehr gripp als die berta...
gewicht?


----------



## butcher76 (1. Februar 2010)

da hätt ich auch noch was. ns suburban 24" mit khe geisha freecoster nabe. das isn spaß!!!


----------



## crazyeddie (1. Februar 2010)

felgenaufkleber ab und das lockout-dingens schwarz eloxieren lassen, dann ist es farblich schon fast perfekt (den orangenen stern auf dem rahmne hab ich natürlich entdeckt ).

was aber gar nicht geht ist der kabelbinder ums unterrohr. wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast du doch diese aufklebbaren zughalter, an denen der zug mit nem kabelbinder festgezurrt wird, bereits verbaut. davon noch zwei, und der große kabelbinder kann weg.


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. Februar 2010)

@ opti : Schönes Schätzchen, bin gespannt wie das Teil, diese Jahr in BBZ die Trails hoch rollt.


----------



## maggo86 (1. Februar 2010)

hey saarländer....das hier ist seit 3wochen meine neue errungenschaft!vllt sieht man sich ja mal auf em trail....grüße maggo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (1. Februar 2010)

@Opti: das sieht jetzt aber sehr Downhill-orientiert aus ;-) Und die Bremsscheiben könnten auch glatte in Mopped zieren 

geht das überhaupt noch Bergauf?

schick aussehen tut das Teil! Ich persönlich hätte beim Hardtail aber eher auf Rohloff gesetzt... aber das ist wohl geschmacksache


----------



## [email protected] (1. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> hey saarländer....das hier ist seit 3wochen meine neue errungenschaft!vllt sieht man sich ja mal auf em trail....grüße maggo



Schieck, waß wigt´s?


----------



## Optimizer (1. Februar 2010)

chris84 schrieb:


> @Opti: das sieht jetzt aber sehr Downhill-orientiert aus ;-) Und die Bremsscheiben könnten auch glatte in Mopped zieren



Auch wenn es nicht so aussieht, ist das Teil noch absolut tourentauglich und dank der Hammerschmidt extrem trailtauglich...


----------



## maggo86 (1. Februar 2010)

@[email protected] : immoment genau 10kg noch neuer lrs und dann denke ich das ich die 9,5kg schaffe......


----------



## [email protected] (1. Februar 2010)

Doch so vil? häte isch niecht gedachd 
Was willst Dir für ein LRS HOHLEN?
Ich weiß, ich bin kindisch


----------



## maggo86 (1. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Doch so vil? häte isch niecht gedachd
> Was willst Dir für ein LRS HOHLEN?
> Ich weiß, ich bin kindisch


naja gut 20" halt und laut katalog hat es in 18" schon 10,25kg ohne pedale;deshalb finde ich hab ich schon jede menge rausgeholt....denke nämlich dass der 20" mal vorne weg 10,5 bis 10,75kg hatte,von daher finde ich es nicht schlecht!

ich spiele mit den ztr olympic felgen speichen und naben überleg ich mir noch;angepeilt sind 1400gr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (1. Februar 2010)

Okey, wie viel willst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## maggo86 (1. Februar 2010)

och du....da habe cih mich noch nicht so festgelegt und es muss auch nit gleich sein......weil mein geburtstag kommt ja auch noch vllt gebts ja genug kohle^^.....nein also ich denke so um die 1400gr da muss ich schon ca. 400-600euro hinlegen denke ich!


----------



## gemorje (1. Februar 2010)

Wie wärs damit:
http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraeder/Laufrad-Specials/Fun-Works-S-Light-disc-NoTubes-ZTR-Podium-MMX-Sapim-CX-Ray-1250g::25472%7B0%7D820.html ?

Wiegen nachgewogen 1230g. Wenn das Wetter mal wieder ein bisschen schneefreier ist, geb ich nen Erfahrungsbericht ab. Für den Preis sind die Dinger aber konkurrenzlos leicht.


----------



## maggo86 (1. Februar 2010)

gemorje schrieb:


> Wie wärs damit:
> http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...dium-MMX-Sapim-CX-Ray-1250g::25472{0}820.html ?
> 
> Wiegen nachgewogen 1230g. Wenn das Wetter mal wieder ein bisschen schneefreier ist, geb ich nen Erfahrungsbericht ab. Für den Preis sind die Dinger aber konkurrenzlos leicht.



sehn geil aus,aber was bitte meinen die mit sauberem fahrstil??also da nehme ich lieber 100gr mehr in kauf aber ohne angst das sie unter mir wegbrechen!


----------



## gemorje (1. Februar 2010)

Ich denke, das ist nur ein Sicherheitspassus. Klar sollte man keinen 1,5m Drop runterspringen, wenn man 77kg wiegt, aber generell sollten da keine Probleme auftreten. 
Bei meinen 61kg sowieso nicht.


Ich muss allerdings noch gestehen, dass ich einen 240s/Revolution/4.2D Laufradsatz im Training benutze und den Podium MMX nur im Rennen.


----------



## [email protected] (1. Februar 2010)

Brechen werden die dir schon nicht 
Wennd die bei gemorje halten, halten die auch bei dir


----------



## maggo86 (1. Februar 2010)

naja ok aber 77kg mit sauberem fahrstil hört sich schon an als wenn man dann mit unsauberem fahrstil nur 70kg haben dürfte,wisst ihr was ich meine?!?!?!?!


----------



## gemorje (1. Februar 2010)

erläutern, bitte


----------



## maggo86 (1. Februar 2010)

eija wenn die sich schon absichern mit 77kg sauberer fahrstil und was ist wenn man mal unsauber fährt dann brechen sie oder man muss wenn man unsauber fahren will abnehmen.......aus diesem grunde nehm ich lieber die 100gr schwereren;bei denen steht dann 80-85kg....da ist man auf der sicheren seite....also so seh ich das;vorallem wenn man wie ich noch sein winterspeck hat^^...ich konnte nämlich 1jahr nicht fahren;weil ich einen unfall hatte und dann als ich fahren konnte,lies sich die firma cube deutlich mehr zeit als erwartet um mit meinem bike anzukommen!!!


----------



## gemorje (1. Februar 2010)

eigentlich wollte ich, dass mr. büschler seine zweideutige bemerkung erläutert.

wirklich redundant aufgebaut ist der 1230g laufradsatz mit sicherheit nicht, da hast du recht. ob ich mich wirklich sicher damit fühle, bzw. ob er mir das gefühl vermittelt sicher damit zu sein, wird sich zeigen. nach meinem schweren sturz beim erbeskopfmarathon und dem damit verbundenen krankenhausaufenthalt bin ich schon ein bisschen vorsichtiger geworden, was ausloten von grenzen angeht...mal sehn.
mich hat einfach nur das gewicht gelockt und die tatsache, dass ich mit meinen 61kg auf 1,68m weit unter den vom hersteller gesteckten grenze operiere.

übrigens: die vorgeschriebenen maximalen drehmomente bei vorbauten und sattelstützen müssen von gesetzeswegen her mindestens 50% unter dem real kritischen wert liegen (der satz war jetzt gegen mein schlechtes gewissen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (1. Februar 2010)

gemorje schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich, dass mr. büschler seine zweideutige bemerkung erläutert.
> 
> wirklich redundant aufgebaut ist der 1230g laufradsatz mit sicherheit nicht, da hast du recht. ob ich mich wirklich sicher damit fühle, bzw. ob er mir das gefühl vermittelt sicher damit zu sein, wird sich zeigen. nach meinem schweren sturz beim erbeskopfmarathon und dem damit verbundenen krankenhausaufenthalt bin ich schon ein bisschen vorsichtiger geworden, was ausloten von grenzen angeht...mal sehn.
> mich hat einfach nur das gewicht gelockt und die tatsache, dass ich mit meinen 61kg auf 1,68m weit unter den vom hersteller gesteckten grenze operiere.
> ...



ok^^......hm ich bin trotzdem skeptisch!mal abwarten....es gibt ja auch die kombo ztr podium und tune naben;dann kommt man näml auf eine gewichtsangabe von max.95kg bei 1299gr.....allerdings für 750euro!!!!


----------



## gemorje (1. Februar 2010)

ich denke der flaschenhals ist hier eher die felge, als die nabe. tune naben sind ja auch nicht wirklich die haltbarsten. kenne einige leute, die ihre tune-teile schon zerstört haben


----------



## crazyeddie (2. Februar 2010)

podium und tune für 1299g? das find ich jetzt aber schwer, schließlich schafft man mit haltbaren naben und felgen mit höherer gewichtsbeschränkung 1360g, zudem für weniger geld.


----------



## [email protected] (2. Februar 2010)

gemorje schrieb:


> erläutern, bitte



Dein Fahstiel, du bist in der Abfahrt und techinisch stark und da nehme ich mal an, hat das Meterial mächtig zu leiden. 

Das ist halt ein Laufradsatz den man bei schönem Weter fährt und nicht im WInter, also mach da der WInterspeck schonmal keine Probleme


----------



## maggo86 (2. Februar 2010)

hab gelernt wie man die bilder groß bekommt^^....also mein würfel!
änderungen bisher : 
-selle italia carbonio
-saso mekkem 15ti
-saso mekkem bot 9g

geplante änderungen :
-rotes X-0 Schaltwerk
-leichter LRS
-vllt eine andere kurbel
-syntace f99
-syntace duraflite carbon





aber zuerst wirds mal auf herz und nieren getestet,es hat nämlich erst 125km


----------



## crazyeddie (2. Februar 2010)

cube hat einfach ein händchen für farbkonzepte. bei deinem rad stören vermutlich nur die auf dem bild verdeckten teile der gabel in gold und blau.

eloxalrot halte ich aber bei dem vielen lackrot für eine ganz schlechte idee. konsequent durchgezogen könnte ich mir blau oder grün noch vorstellen, aber rot passt eher nicht.


----------



## [email protected] (2. Februar 2010)

Mach doch bitte mal ein bessers Bild in der Natur 

_Grün, ist klar_


----------



## maggo86 (2. Februar 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> cube hat einfach ein händchen für farbkonzepte. bei deinem rad stören vermutlich nur die auf dem bild verdeckten teile der gabel in gold und blau.
> 
> naja was heisst stören......so schlimm find ich das gar nicht....jetzt wo du es sagst ist es mir erst aufgefallen^^....also von daher stört es mich wohl nicht alzu sehr....


----------



## Markus (MW) (2. Februar 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> cube hat einfach ein händchen für farbkonzepte. bei deinem rad stören vermutlich nur die auf dem bild verdeckten teile der gabel in gold und blau.
> 
> eloxalrot halte ich aber bei dem vielen lackrot für eine ganz schlechte idee. konsequent durchgezogen könnte ich mir blau oder grün noch vorstellen, aber rot passt eher nicht.



Die lesen  hier sicher mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (2. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mach doch bitte mal ein bessers Bild in der Natur
> 
> _Grün, ist klar_



awer net jetzt^^....nein wart ich gucke was ich noch habe......vom ersten tag habe ich glaube ich noch welche!


----------



## maggo86 (2. Februar 2010)

nun auch mla in freier wildbahn^^.....


----------



## Markus (MW) (2. Februar 2010)

Viel zu schade für den Winter...


----------



## Markus (MW) (2. Februar 2010)

Update:  Anstelle des üblen Rohloff-Schaltgriffes habe ich jetzt was wirklich schickes gefunden. In jeder Hinsicht besser wie das Original.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/565852]
	

[/URL]


----------



## [email protected] (2. Februar 2010)

Danke, schon viel besser 
Ich finde, der Laufradsatz ist zu viel, von den Farben her.
Wär der Vorbau negativ, würde es schneller aussehen, nehme aber mal an, dass es sich so besser fahren lässt.
Gefällt mir bis auf so ein paar Kleinigkeiten also ganz gut


----------



## [email protected] (2. Februar 2010)

An Markus: Wird da der ganze Griff zum Schalten benutzt? Schaltet man da nicht mal ausversehen in der Abfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (2. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Danke, schon viel besser
> Ich finde, der Laufradsatz ist zu viel, von den Farben her.
> Wär der Vorbau negativ, würde es schneller aussehen, nehme aber mal an, dass es sich so besser fahren lässt.
> Gefällt mir bis auf so ein paar Kleinigkeiten also ganz gut




merzisch
....vorbau negativ wird demnächst in angriff genommen....wohl beid er erstinspektion.....


----------



## Markus (MW) (2. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> An Markus: Wird da der ganze Griff zum Schalten benutzt? Schaltet man da nicht mal ausversehen in der Abfahrt?



Nein, nur der innere Teil, etwa 2/5 werden zum Schalten genutzt, ähnlich wie bei SRAM.


----------



## crazyeddie (2. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> _Grün, ist klar_



solange es konsequent ist, warum nichtmal ne farbkombi riskieren die man nicht ständig sieht? cube hat 2010 auch rot eloxierte teile mit giftgrünem lack kombiniert, schaut gar nichtmal so verkehrt aus.


----------



## fissenid (3. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> hab gelernt wie man die bilder groß bekommt^^....also mein würfel!
> änderungen bisher :
> -selle italia carbonio
> -saso mekkem 15ti
> ...




Sogar die Schuhe passen zum "Farbkonzept".... aber Wintertauglich sind die nicht


----------



## Klinger (3. Februar 2010)

... aber der Wochenspiegel ist nicht mehr aktuell!


----------



## Thorsten_F (3. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> nun auch mla in freier wildbahn^^.....




geffällt mir gut.
Bis auf die Kurbel


----------



## gemorje (3. Februar 2010)

Jepp, die kommende X.0 würde da am besten passen


----------



## maggo86 (3. Februar 2010)

@fissenid : schuhe sind werklich nicht wintertauglich deshalb sieht man ja,es steckt bis oben hin zeitung drin!...ach und ja das farbkonzept ist durchdacht bis ins letzte kleine detail!

@Thorsten_F : geb dir recht... und
@gemorje : du glaubst gar nicht auf was ich warte^^....richtig auf die neue schwarze X-0 Kurbel;denn genau die find eich auch würde am ehesten dran passen!sag mal weiss man da eigentl schon wann die kommt??dieses jahr wohl kaum,oder??


----------



## [email protected] (3. Februar 2010)

Schon wieder zweifach :/


----------



## gemorje (3. Februar 2010)

Zweifach ist das Sinnvollste, was sich in den letzten Jahren durchgesetzt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (3. Februar 2010)

Da werden sich die Meinungen mal wieder teilen, ich bleibe erstmal bei dreifach.


----------



## gemorje (3. Februar 2010)

Dir fehlt halt noch ein bisschen der Schmackes in den Schenkeln.


----------



## Markus (MW) (3. Februar 2010)

Ich bin ganz klar für einfach.


----------



## maggo86 (3. Februar 2010)

jo ich ach....und hinten ein 30er ritzel^^


----------



## Markus (MW) (3. Februar 2010)

maggo86 schrieb:


> jo ich ach....und hinten ein 30er ritzel^^



ne, aktuell 16er


----------



## [email protected] (3. Februar 2010)

gemorje schrieb:


> Dir fehlt halt noch ein bisschen der Schmackes in den Schenkeln.



Ich bin noch jung 
Baust du deine XTR noch auf 2-fach um?


----------



## maggo86 (3. Februar 2010)

markus (mw) schrieb:


> ne, aktuell 16er



:d


----------



## gemorje (3. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich bin noch jung
> Baust du deine XTR noch auf 2-fach um?



Ja, 42/30 vorne, hinten 11-32


----------



## zeitweiser (4. Februar 2010)

Endlich ist auch meine Racekanone 2010 fertig.
Die Lieferzeit für die Bremsen war unerträglich.
Der Eloxierer hat mich mit den Felgen hängen lassen und die Bahränds hab ich nur über einen japanischen Leichtbaushop bestellen können.
Vielleicht ersetze ich die Leichtbau V-Brake von hinten noch durch eine druckvolle Scheibenbremsanlage.
Insgesamt ein stimmiges Bike 
Am Gewicht da geht noch was, aber sonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (4. Februar 2010)

Ich würde die orangenen Auswuchtgewichte an den Speichen im Grün des Korbklebebands halten. Das passt besser ins Farbschema.

Übrigens: Der Federwegsdämpfer hinten ist echt ausgeklügelt!


----------



## Klinger (5. Februar 2010)

Boah, wie kommst du mit der Sattelneigung zurecht?
Die vordere Montageplattform für dein Lämpchenzubehörgedöns finde ich genial!


----------



## michael.sc (5. Februar 2010)

@zeitweiser: Ein richtiges Sahnestück!  ...und mal ein mutiges
aber bis ins Detail stimmiges Farbkonzept...hat es schon die neue
Farbleichtreifenluftfüllung (FLRF) von Schwalbe?...Gewicht bestimmt
unter 10 Kg...wirklich ein Traumbike! 

@Klinger: Vorn ist schon sein neuster Akkuschalenprototyp montiert...fällt 
absolut nicht auf und ist auch superleicht (17,245g).


----------



## v.s (5. Februar 2010)

Wenn du mit dem Bike beim Saarschleifen Bike Marathon in die "Top Fünf" fahren kannst wird nächstes Jahr ein großer Teil der Teilnehmer mit einem 3 Gang Tornado am Start sein. So ist die Welt.


----------



## zeitweiser (5. Februar 2010)

Das war ursprüglich meine erste Wahl.
Satteltaschen haben irgendwie sowas Rengdädädäng Wildes.
Passt eine Menge Proviant rein.
Aber der Händler meines Vertrauens konnte mich noch umstimmen.
Ohne Federgabel geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## Markus (MW) (6. Februar 2010)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Das war ursprüglich meine erste Wahl.
> Satteltaschen haben irgendwie sowas Rengdädädäng Wildes.
> Passt eine Menge Proviant rein.
> Aber der Händler meines Vertrauens konnte mich noch umstimmen.
> Ohne Federgabel geht ja gar nicht.



Formvollendet und vor allem die Hintere Felge und die Kette sind voll OldScool  Wäre genau das richtige für [email protected], mit den DesingerBags hätte man keine Probleme wenn es mal etwas länger dauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koohgie (6. Februar 2010)

ich weiß gar nicht wie man sich soo an einem drahtesel aufgeilen kann.....der besitzer kann sich hier noch nicht mal dazu äußern...


----------



## Dämon__ (6. Februar 2010)

Und wer weiß vielleicht fährt er damit 20000 km im Jahr.


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Februar 2010)

immer an den bike-parkplätzen am bahnhof die augen aufhalten, da findet man solche seltenen exemplare


----------



## maggo86 (11. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wär der Vorbau negativ, würde es schneller aussehen, nehme aber mal an, dass es sich so besser fahren lässt.



---->vorbau geändert und es sieht optisch direkt besser aus!....


----------



## zeitweiser (11. Februar 2010)

Sehr edles Design.
Die Sasso Stütze gefällt mir besonders gut


----------



## Da Anhänger (13. Februar 2010)

in groben zügen fertig gestellt.


----------



## agent_smith (13. Februar 2010)

Die Gabel ist der Hammer!
Hätte daher aber dann eher nen schwarzen Speedneedle genommen.
Ansonsten schönes Teil.
Bin mal auf deine Erfahrungen mit der HiTemp Stütze gespannt.

LG


----------



## chris84 (14. Februar 2010)

Da Mike wird da keine schlechten Erfahrungen machen, die Stütze wird bei dem ja praktisch gar nicht belastet 

Das Gelb vom Speedneedle geht net. Das beißt sich mit der Gabel, aber die Gabel passt super! 

Ich seh schon, die Farbkonzepte werden langsam wieder etwas gewagter, Raus aus schwarz und weiß...

Das Cube weiter oben sieht auch absolut scharf aus. Nur Schade dass sich das Rote eloxal vom Schaltwerk und Ausfallende ein wenig mit dem restlichen Rot beißt...


----------



## gemorje (14. Februar 2010)

Mir gefällt die gelbe Gabel absolut nicht.
Schöner wäre eine weiße 2010er Durin gewesen, evtl mit gelber Socke.


----------



## Da Anhänger (14. Februar 2010)

weiße gabeln sehen langweilig in dem rahmen aus..war zuvor ja ne weiße fox drin..beim schwarzen speedy den ich vom bergwerk mal draufgemacht hab hat das teil ausgesehn als ob ihm da kopf fehlt..vieleicht find ich ja irgendwo das passende leder..

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeLocke (14. Februar 2010)

Was für ein Renngewicht hat jetzt dein Bike?


----------



## Da Anhänger (14. Februar 2010)

bis zu 8.7kg
kommt halt drauf an was ich für reifen fahr und laufräder..


----------



## schaefa (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
noch nicht ganz fertig, aber fahren kann ich damit schon;


----------



## Calli Potter (16. Februar 2010)

Das ist mal ein schönes Bike!! Endlich mal eins für zum Spaß zu haben ;-)


----------



## schaefa (16. Februar 2010)

Danke :d


----------



## agent_smith (16. Februar 2010)

Das Rotwild ist echt geil
Sieht nach Spaß aus

Ventil hinten will aber gerichtet werden

LG


----------



## schaefa (16. Februar 2010)

agent_smith schrieb:


> Das Rotwild ist echt geil
> Sieht nach Spaß aus
> 
> Ventil hinten will aber gerichtet werden
> ...



Spass macht es auf jeden Fall.

Ventil ist schon gerichtet  Hatte es nach dem Bild bemerkt


----------



## crazyeddie (16. Februar 2010)

diese ventilmuttern bringen eigentlich null. wenn der reifen wirklich wandert, wird er den schlauch mitziehen. ist das ventil festgeschraubt, sieht man es nicht und irgendwann reißt das ventil einfach ab. ohne mutter steht es schief und man kann es korrigieren.

ich spendiere übrigens gerne zwei schwarze ventilkappen und ein bisschen nagellackentferner für das logo auf dem vorbau, dann sieht es nicht mehr gar so bunt aus


----------



## biker1967 (16. Februar 2010)

@schaefa: Serienbike oder Custommade?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaefa (16. Februar 2010)

biker1967 schrieb:


> @schaefa: Serienbike oder Custommade?



Custommade. Aber ich bin auch noch nicht ganz fertig. 
Ich ändere aber noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten  
Wenn ich soweit bin stell ich ein neues Bild ein.


----------



## [email protected] (16. Februar 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ich spendiere übrigens gerne zwei schwarze ventilkappen und ein bisschen nagellackentferner für das logo auf dem vorbau, dann sieht es nicht mehr gar so bunt aus



Gehen die Logos mit Nagellackentferner ab? Das schadet doch dann auch dem Lack


----------



## crazyeddie (16. Februar 2010)

hab die tage meinen wcs 4axis mit 08/15-nagellackentferner ausm dm in 5 minuten von seinen logos befreit gehabt, der oberfläche hats nicht geschadet. das zeug ausm dm ist auch relativ sanft zu kunststoffen, während das teufelszeug das im moment bei uns in gebrauch ist mir fast den polar sensor zerfressen hätte.


----------



## schaefa (16. Februar 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> diese ventilmuttern bringen eigentlich null. wenn der reifen wirklich wandert, wird er den schlauch mitziehen. ist das ventil festgeschraubt, sieht man es nicht und irgendwann reißt das ventil einfach ab. ohne mutter steht es schief und man kann es korrigieren.
> 
> ich spendiere übrigens gerne zwei schwarze ventilkappen und ein bisschen nagellackentferner für das logo auf dem vorbau, dann sieht es nicht mehr gar so bunt aus



Da zahlen Leute ein Heidengeld, nur damit die Logos der Hersteller auch gross auf den Parts sind, und Ihr wollt sie einfach "wegwischen"


----------



## crazyeddie (16. Februar 2010)

du glaubst nicht was ich für einen aufwand getrieben habe, um an meinem neuen bike keine unerwünschte farbe zu haben. ich bin grade dabei einen neuen cs600x zu kaufen, weil polar nit in der lage ist mir so ne dämliche einzelne starttaste in grau zu vermachen (am cs600 ist sie rot), das sagt wohl alles.


----------



## chris84 (16. Februar 2010)

man kanns auch übertreiben 

Nagellackentferner ist bei eloxal oder pulverbeschichtung unschädlich und greift i.d.R. nur Nasslack an. Eignet sich also wunderbar für auflackierte Logos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (16. Februar 2010)

nach rahmen entlacken, streben vom speedneedle lackieren, dämpfer komplett zerrupfen um an das zugstufenrad dranzukommen etc. schreckt mich nichts mehr.


----------



## [email protected] (16. Februar 2010)

Das nenne ich mal Liebe zum Deteil, wann kommen die Bilder?


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. Februar 2010)

chris84 schrieb:


> Nagellackentferner ist bei eloxal oder pulverbeschichtung unschädlich und greift i.d.R. nur Nasslack an. Eignet sich also wunderbar für auflackierte Logos



// Schlauscheißmodus ON //

Geht auch günstiger, Nagellack ist nichts anderes wie Aceton. Aceton gibt es in der Apotheke (200ml Flasche) für 4-5 Euro, oder technischen Aceton im Fachhandel, ist noch günstiger. 

Aber aufgepasst. Aceton ist stark entfettend und greift neben den meisten Kunststoffen auch die Haut an. 

mehr darüber: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aceton

// Schlauseißmodus OFF //


----------



## crazyeddie (16. Februar 2010)

auf nahezu allen heutzutage erhältlichen nagellackentfernern steht riesengr0ß drauf "acetonfrei".

@büschi: kann noch zwei wochen dauern. einige teile gibts ja auf meiner homepage.


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. Februar 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> auf nahezu allen heutzutage erhältlichen nagellackentfernern steht riesengr0ß drauf "acetonfrei".



Das stimmt, heute wird Butylacetat und oder Ethylacetat eingesetzt, wirken gleich, riechen wohl etwas besser. 

Ich selbst nutze seit Jahren zum entfernen von Lack- und Kleberesten Aceton, das hat bisher immer bestens funktioniert.


----------



## fink ployd (17. Februar 2010)

// Designermodus ON //

Und dann bitte einen anderen Hintergrund beim Fotografieren wählen!

mehr darüber: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fotodesign

// Designermodus OFF //



.....  gruss *Fink Ployd*


----------



## schaefa (17. Februar 2010)

fink ployd schrieb:


> // Designermodus ON //
> 
> Und dann bitte einen anderen Hintergrund beim Fotografieren wählen!
> 
> ...



Ging das an mich?


----------



## fink ployd (17. Februar 2010)

schaefa schrieb:


> Ging das an mich?


Klar,   ein schöner, möglist neutraler Hintergrund wertet dein geiles Bike auf und macht den anders mehr Spaß zum gugggen.
Man sieht in den verschieden Foren oft extrem geile Bikes, die bis auf´s letzte perfekt zusammengestellt sind, und dann wird "das Ding vor egal was gestellt und geknipst".

Nicht so ernst gemeint, es gibt wichtigere Sachen

cu* Fink Ployd*


----------



## schaefa (17. Februar 2010)

fink ployd schrieb:


> Klar,   ein schöner, möglist neutraler Hintergrund wertet dein geiles Bike auf und macht den anders mehr Spaß zum gugggen.
> Man sieht in den verschieden Foren oft extrem geile Bikes, die bis auf´s letzte perfekt zusammengestellt sind, und dann wird "das Ding vor egal was gestellt und geknipst".
> 
> Nicht so ernst gemeint, es gibt wichtigere Sachen
> ...



ich weiss, ich weiss. Normalerweise würde ich auch bei Bildern mehr Acht darauf geben (siehe meine Homepage). Aber da gings einfach nicht besser.

Wenn fertig ist mein Bike fertig ist, stell ich auch bessere Bilder ein.

Aber danke für die Kritik.


----------



## [email protected] (19. Februar 2010)

Meine 2 
Beim MTb kommt noch eine Andere Bremsscheibe und goldene Kettenblattschrauben.



Besseres Bild kommt noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (19. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Meine 2
> Beim MTb kommt noch eine Andere Bremsscheibe und goldene Kettenblattschrauben.
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo David

Was ist n das für ne Stütze am Bike?
Ich bin noch in der Endscheidungsfindung was die Rahmenfarbe meines zukünftigen Quantec-rahmens betrifft.Tendiere im Moment zu Silber,aber weiß nicht ob meine Menja dazu passt.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## schaefa (21. Februar 2010)

schaefa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> noch nicht ganz fertig, aber fahren kann ich damit schon;




So langsam wird es fertig. Ventilstellung habe ich auch bedacht ;-)


----------



## maggo86 (21. Februar 2010)

schaefa schrieb:


> So langsam wird es fertig. Ventilstellung habe ich auch bedacht ;-)



net schlecht^^......lrs ist ja wolh de gibbel der kommt richtig gut an deinem bike!!!....macht bestimmt unheimlich fun......viel spass damit!


----------



## Koohgie (21. Februar 2010)

wieso eigentlich nur die 32´er fox?
der lrs ist geil....


----------



## biker1967 (21. Februar 2010)

Nicht übel

Aaber: Schutztülle Schaltzug noch ans Schaltwerk ranschieben oder weglassen.


----------



## schaefa (21. Februar 2010)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> wieso eigentlich nur die 32´er fox?
> der lrs ist geil....



die konnte ich guenstig erstehen. Sonst waere es die 36er geworden.

Aber das Ganze ging so schon genug  ins Geld ;-)


----------



## puremalt (21. Februar 2010)

Hey schaefa, was hast denn du für eine Kamera? Die Fotos sind ziemlich klasse (trotz des unruhigen Hintergrunds ;-))


----------



## schaefa (21. Februar 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> Hey schaefa, was hast denn du für eine Kamera? Die Fotos sind ziemlich klasse (trotz des unruhigen Hintergrunds ;-))



Hallo,
danke  Zwar ist die Kamera dafür nur zweitrangig aber ich will die Antwort nicht schuldig bleiben. Ist ne Nikon D700 mit nem AF-S VR 70-200 2,8. Licht kam von nem Elinchrom Ranger Quadra mit ca. 25 Ws. Blende lag ohne jetzt in die Exifs zu schauen so circa bei 5 bei  1/250 s und ISO 200.


----------



## 007ike (22. Februar 2010)

schaefa schrieb:


> So langsam wird es fertig. Ventilstellung habe ich auch bedacht ;-)



Tolles Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (22. Februar 2010)

so geil, dass zwei leute alle bilder zitieren müssen is es auch nit


----------



## schaefa (22. Februar 2010)




----------



## crazyeddie (22. Februar 2010)

tausch doch bitte wenigstens die ventilkappen


----------



## Da Anhänger (22. Februar 2010)

lass die ventilkappen drauf die passen zum logo des vorbaus..sonst heißt es wieder dein vorbau würde nicht zum bike passen und du musst das logo entfernen..

schönes bike..

hoch schieben..runter fahren..

gruß


----------



## [email protected] (22. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, mir ist das Rad zu "voll"
Das ganze Zitieren ist wirklich etwas zu viel, da muss man immer so viel scrollen.  
Die Bilder gefallen mir von den Lichtverhältnissen und von dem Hintergrund auch nicht.


----------



## schaefa (22. Februar 2010)

Danke für eure Meinungen. Geschmack ist einfach unterschiedlich und das ist auch gut so. 
Wenn mir das Kommentar erlaubt ist dann gefällt mir das Licht und der HG bei deinen Bildern auch nicht. 
HG ist bei mir auch bescheiden, aber unser LICHT unterscheidet sich grundsätzlich. Jeder hat halt einen anderen Geschmack. 
Wenn ich gewusst hätte das ich damit die Seite so aufblähe, hätte ich natürrlich nicht so viele Bilder online gestellt. 
Ich merk es mir für die Zukunft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (22. Februar 2010)

ein paar wenige ausgewählte Bilder sind in einem Forenbeitrag ok, auf den Rest verlinkt man besser. 

viel schlimmer find ich das immer wieder zitieren aller fotos  Das muss nun wirklich nicht sein 

Das Rad find ich schick, und auch farblich recht gut gelungen. Und deine Bilder find ich auch gut, man merkt halt schon wenn jemand etwas vom Fotografieren versteht (unabhängig vom Geschmack )

Aber der Gummischutz am Schaltwerk... das geht gar net! das verschandelt die ganzen Bilder. Bitte richtig machen und alle Bilder nochmal schießen  oder gleich ein neues Schaltwerk dranbauen, das neue XT oder ein X.0 würden viel besser dran passen


----------



## schaefa (22. Februar 2010)

ja ich weiss, der Gummi Schutz.

ich hab ein neues SW bestellt. Shimano SLX im Shadow Design. Ich denke auch das passt besser 

Ich ändere auch meinen Post um nicht noch mehr "Missgunst" zu ernten 

P.S. Ich habe aber gerade gemerkt, das ich das im Nachhinein nicht mehr kann, da der Beitrag von gestern ist. Ich hole mir aber Hilfe bei den Admins.


----------



## ChrizZZz (22. Februar 2010)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo David
> 
> Was ist n das für ne Stütze am Bike?
> Ich bin noch in der Endscheidungsfindung was die Rahmenfarbe meines zukünftigen Quantec-rahmens betrifft.Tendiere im Moment zu Silber,aber weiß nicht ob meine Menja dazu passt.
> ...



Wenn ich das richtig sehe/ lese ists ne KCNC Ti Pro Lite


----------



## 007ike (23. Februar 2010)

chris84 schrieb:


> ein paar wenige ausgewählte Bilder sind in einem Forenbeitrag ok, auf den Rest verlinkt man besser.
> 
> viel schlimmer find ich das immer wieder zitieren aller fotos  Das muss nun wirklich nicht sein
> 
> ...




he, dann wird die Seite doch viel schneller voll!


----------



## cpetit (23. Februar 2010)

chris84 schrieb:


> ein paar wenige ausgewählte Bilder sind in einem Forenbeitrag ok, auf den Rest verlinkt man besser. D



Da bin ich nicht deiner Meinung. Ich finde das verlinken ja voll für den Arsch. Gut ist, wenn alle Bilder die gleiche Auflösung haben damit man nicht nach Rechts-Scrollen muss.

Und jetzt zum Rad.
Das Rad gefällt mir vom Aufbau auch wenn Rotwild nicht meine Lieblingsmarke ist.

Die Bilder sind Top. HG und Belichtung sowie die Auswahl der Blende sind in meinen Augen gut umgesetzt worden.


----------



## Koohgie (26. Februar 2010)

war mal wieder in pimp-laune...gabel + dämpfer


----------



## chris84 (26. Februar 2010)

endlich: 






sag bloß keiner was wg. dem blauen Logout-Knopf auf der Gabel  
sonst passt nämlich wie ich finde alles 

Das Vorderrad ist noch ne übergangslösung, da soll noch eine rote Nabe rein und das gleiche Felge wie hinten! Und mit den Flaschenhalten bin ich noch nicht ganz glücklich... hat jemand nen roten Tip? 

und jetzt ist erst mal Probefahrt angesagt


----------



## DeLocke (26. Februar 2010)

chris84 schrieb:


> endlich:
> sag bloß keiner was wg. dem blauen Logout-Knopf auf der Gabel
> sonst passt nämlich wie ich finde alles
> 
> ...



schönes teil


----------



## crazyeddie (26. Februar 2010)

reifenaufschrift, felgenaufkleber, lampenakku...


----------



## chris84 (26. Februar 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> reifenaufschrift, felgenaufkleber, lampenakku...


Wenn ich irgendwann mal ordentliche Fotos mache ist da natürlich keine Lampe dran und die Reifen sitzen richtig. Aber so oft wie ich schon reifen und schläuche gewechselt hab, da macht das ausrichten keinen spaß mehr 
Über die vordere Felge brauchen wir nicht diskutieren, die is ja nur übergangsweise  Und hinten stört eigentlich nur der Mavic-Aufkleber... aber den mach ich net ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (26. Februar 2010)

ich red doch von den farben der genannten teile bzw. deren aufschriften.


----------



## chris84 (27. Februar 2010)

dacht ich mir ;-) 

aber damit kann ich mich abfinden, oder besser gesagt: es wiegt nicht so schwer dass ich den aufwand in Angriff nehmen würde


----------



## Optimizer (1. März 2010)

@chris: Schönes Bike!

Gruß aus de Palz
Opti  - Kompetenzteam Udo Bölts - Erweiterung MTB-Park-Pfälzerwald


----------



## agent_smith (5. März 2010)

hier mal meins für 2010.







Die Leitungen werden noch gekürzt und ein neuer Lenker ist bestellt 
leider 8,1 kg schwer


----------



## maggo86 (5. März 2010)

agent_smith schrieb:


> hier mal meins für 2010.
> 
> Die Leitungen werden noch gekürzt und ein neuer Lenker ist bestellt
> leider 8,1 kg schwer



ach gott was bidde is an 8kg schwer???is doch ein top gewicht......am fahrer spart man sowieso am meisten


----------



## derfreaker (6. März 2010)

hab meines jetzt auch unter 15,5 kg gedrückt...


----------



## Da Anhänger (6. März 2010)

mein lieber agent..schönes böses ding!
hör auf das gerede dass du die kappen an den pedalen rot eloxieren sollst so dass sie noch besser zum bike passen am besten garnicht.

die bremsleitungen sind die silber oder ist das ne flex leitung?

aso wenn du den roten speedy mal zur anschauung willst sag bescheid..aber weißt passt auch einwandfrei!

gruß


----------



## agent_smith (6. März 2010)

Danke 
Nee der Sattel bleibt weiß (passt zum Trikot) und die Pedale bleiben auch so. Gold findet sich auch am Schaltwerk wieder.
Die Bremsleitungen sind aus silbernem PE oder so, jedenfalls kein Stahlflex.
Passt aber ganz gut zur Stütze wie ich finde...

LG Timo


----------



## Calli Potter (7. März 2010)

Ich glaube ich muss auch mal wieder ein Bild von meinem Bike reinstellen ;-) Ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig wie ich es gerne haben will ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (7. März 2010)

Richtig geiles Rad Timo! 
Eine rote Sattelklemme würde dem Rad gut stehen oder?


----------



## Gangaman (13. März 2010)

soo daa isser

Alutech Keiler WC 2010

www.das-rudel.com


----------



## Dämon__ (13. März 2010)

*Brutal*


----------



## maggo86 (13. März 2010)

hammer......da kann ja jedes crossmotorrad einpacken^^


----------



## Koohgie (14. März 2010)

yeah....dat gett ab loh


----------



## michael.sc (15. März 2010)

...das Neue! Demnächst kommt aber noch ne schönere Kurbel 
drauf...mehr Bilder gibt es im Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (15. März 2010)

ne schwarze kurbel würde farblich sicher besser passen, aber die xt funktioniert und ist erträglich vom gewicht. den laufradsatz würd ich auf die abschussliste setzen, da ist ja locker noch ein halbes kg zu holen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (15. März 2010)

mein kleines


----------



## agent_smith (15. März 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...das Neue! Demnächst kommt aber noch ne schönere Kurbel
> drauf...mehr Bilder gibt es im Album.




Sieht gut aus, dein neues Rad!
Würde auch ne schwarze Kurbel wählen.

Bin mal gespannt wann Du damit zum Treff kommst


----------



## crazyeddie (28. März 2010)

Es hat nicht sollen sein mit den 9kg, weil ich einige Teile kurz vor der Fertigstellung dann doch wieder durch was schwereres ersetzt habe. Gewicht fahrfertig wie auf den Bildern laut Hängewaage 9,03kg, die Teileliste sagt 9055,4g.


----------



## Peter Lang (28. März 2010)

man traut sich ja kaum hierzu einen Kommentar abzugeben, aber wenn der Sattel etwas weiter hinten montiert wäre, fände ichs rein von der Optik schöner.
Ansonsten sehr gelungen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## crazyeddie (28. März 2010)

die satteleinstellung ist auch noch nicht 100%ig. vielleicht kommt er noch n stück zurück. optisch wärs aber auch schöner, wenn der sattel noch zehn zentimeter weiter oben wäre, aber dafür reichen leider die beine nicht


----------



## Peter Lang (28. März 2010)

fahr doch einfach mit Plateausohlen


----------



## crazyeddie (28. März 2010)

zu schwer


----------



## Peter Lang (28. März 2010)

kannst doch die originalsohle durch ein Korkteil ersetzen


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (28. März 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ....n laut Hängewaage 9,03kg, die Teileliste sagt 9055,4g.


starke Leistung der Aufbau!  

_T.O.O.L_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der P (28. März 2010)

Wurde auch Zeit  
Haste schön gemacht Lukas, nur die schon angesprochene Sattelklemmung ist echt knapp  Und paar ordentliche Fotos hat das Rad verdient!


----------



## Markus (MW) (28. März 2010)

Schöner Rennhobel, 
das Cleaning gefällt mir. 

 Der Tacho würde mir eher auf den Vorbau gefallen, als so in der Ecke. 

Hast Du den Rahmen neu lackiert?


----------



## crazyeddie (28. März 2010)

dito, gefallen würde mir der tacho dort auch besser. so komme ich aber mit dem daumen an die hoch/runter-tasten und kann durch die verschiedenen anzeigen zappen ohne die hand vom lenker zu nehmen.

der rahmen ist von deinem vorschreiber entlackt und stellenweise schwarz, ansonsten klar lackiert worden.


----------



## Markus (MW) (28. März 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> dito, gefallen würde mir der tacho dort auch besser. so komme ich aber mit dem daumen an die hoch/runter-tasten und kann durch die verschiedenen anzeigen zappen ohne die hand vom lenker zu nehmen.
> 
> der rahmen ist von deinem vorschreiber entlackt und stellenweise schwarz, ansonsten klar lackiert worden.



Coole Sache, was für ein Aufwand. 

Gibt es da keine Probleme mit den Carbon?


----------



## crazyeddie (28. März 2010)

wenns der pascal macht nicht  ist reine schweißtreibende handarbeit. im leichtbauforum war letztens ne granate, die einen carbonrahmen mit der fächerscheibe entlacken wollte. naja, aber gucklöcher im rahmen sind ja auch mal was schönes.


----------



## chantre72 (29. März 2010)

Da hast ein sehr schönes Rädchen aufgebaut! Respekt 

Der extreme Vorbau und der Lenker gefallen MIR nicht ganz so gut. Ist aber reine Geschmacksache. Kommt auf den Bildern vielleicht auch nur so rüber.


----------



## gemorje (29. März 2010)

ich würde sagen: da hat sich die Arbeit gelohnt!
TOP

wenn du das Teil eingeweiht hast, wäre ich über einen Erfahrungsbericht mit dem Lenker sehr interessiert!


----------



## _Dominik (13. April 2010)

meins


----------



## crazyeddie (13. April 2010)

vom stützenauszug siehts aus, als wäre der rahmen zu groß, vom vorbau her als wäre er zu klein. würd mich glatt interessieren wie du da draufsitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Dominik (13. April 2010)

die stüze is normal weiter draußen!!!
der rahmen passt wie angegossen

LG Dominik


----------



## chris84 (13. April 2010)

dann hast du im Bezug auf deine Körperlänge vermutlich verdammt kurze Beine oder einen verdammt langen Oberkörper (bzw. Arme)...


----------



## banelion (13. April 2010)

Bin jetzt auch pünktlich zum Saisonstart mit allem fertig geworden was mich noch so farblich und gewichtstechnisch gestört hat.


----------



## crazyeddie (13. April 2010)

und wo bleibt das nachher-bild?


----------



## banelion (13. April 2010)

ich mag dich auch  (schau einfach ein paar Seiten vorher)

deins gefällt mir auch super! nur eine geschmackskritik: die decals der gabel hätte ich weggelassen.

gruß


----------



## crazyeddie (13. April 2010)

da waren aber worldcupstreifen drunter, die musste ich ja irgendwie verschwinden lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (14. April 2010)

[/url][/IMG]

Hallo

Endlich,diese Woche ist mein "Quantec-SLR"-Rahmen gekommen.
Nachgewogen 1372g und sieht wirklich edel aus.
Sollte ich irgendwann in diesem Leben Zeit finden,so stell ich nach dem Umbau mal Bilder von meinem neuen Schätzgen rein.


@crazyeddie:schönes stimmig aufgebautes Bike


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## agent_smith (16. April 2010)

hier mal meine neue kiste:

MARY,

SuperSexy, 29 und single


----------



## Dämon__ (16. April 2010)

Na dann auf damit zum SIS  jetzt bekommst du bestimmt so Beine wie der David.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (16. April 2010)

bissle große Reifen aber ein sehr schönes Teil


----------



## Da Anhänger (16. April 2010)

der rahmen sieht aus..könnt man fast meinen du werst nicht größer wie 1.55mdas sieht mein bike ja groß dagegen aus

ich will mal gern ne testrunde damit drehen..


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. April 2010)

Sehr schön, 
da müssen wir mal eine SSP Tour nach SB machen.   

Flach geht das ja noch, aber bergauf hab ich so meine Probleme...


----------



## atlas (19. April 2010)

Hallo

So, auf der heutigen Abschiedstour hab ich meinem alten Bike noch 3 mal den Sparkassen-trail gegeben.
Zuhause angekommen hieß es Abschied nehmen und ade sagen.
Das grosse Zerlegen hat begonnen und der neue Rahmen (Quantec-SLR) wartet schon und scharrt mit den Hufen.Ich hoffe bis Donnerstag fertig zu sein,dann gibts Bilder.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## atlas (22. April 2010)

Hallo

Hier wie angekündigt erste Fotos.

Probefahrt und Feineinstellung stehen noch aus.




Gruß

Atlas


----------



## DeLocke (22. April 2010)

Ich wollte meinen neuen Multimedialen Komfort Esel auch mal zur Diskussion stellen.







Hier mal eine kleine Leitungsbeschreibung:
- CD Spieler: ohne MP3 Funktion aber mit Anti-Vibrationsfunktion für Trails
- Lautsprecher: 2x 20Watt inkl. Subwoofer auf dem Gepäckträger
- Rückspiegel: beidseitig, beheizt und elektrisch verstellbar
- Uhr: analoge Weltzeituhr inkl. Wecker
- Klingel: Daumenklingel in 3-Klang-Ausführung
- Trinksystem: 2x 0,7Liter Trinksystem für Wasser & Sprudel
- Bremsen: vorne + hinten Felgenbremsen mit KoolStop Belägen für optimale Verzögerung
- ToolCase: Mobile Fahrradwerkstatt ca. 2500 Teile
- Dynamo: Hochleistungs Stromgenerator aus 100% erneuerbarerer Energie


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. April 2010)

der sattel is aber etwas nach hinten geneigt.... downhillst mit dem auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (22. April 2010)

die gelbe Trinkflasche passt ja überhaupt nicht in das Gesamtkunstwerk


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (22. April 2010)

Der Lenker erinnert mich an eine Drum Maschine wie der eine von den Flippers


----------



## CassandraComplx (22. April 2010)

Das Rad erinnert mich stark an das goldene NICOLAI, mit dem ein älterer Typ durch Saarbrücken heizt.
Ersetzt einfach den Rahmen durch einen goldenen ARGON, das Rad ist der absolute Hammer, muss mal 'n Foto machen


----------



## brillenboogie (29. Mai 2010)

endlich alles da und fertig! danke georg!


----------



## winbLa (29. Mai 2010)

Hier mal Bilder von meinem, aber leider nur mit Handy-Cam


----------



## Markus (MW) (29. Mai 2010)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> endlich alles da und fertig! danke georg!
> 
> Schönes Bike.
> 
> ...


----------



## Haborym666 (30. Mai 2010)

Geiles Teil das Meta aber braucht man bei der geringen 
Sattelüberstandshöhe wirklich eine Variostütze?


----------



## Koohgie (30. Mai 2010)

so, hab ein update...
hab den pudel fr rahmen




gegen den hier, einen dh umgetauscht....


----------



## brillenboogie (31. Mai 2010)

@markus: ca.15 kg, genauer will ichs gar nicht wissen...

@harborym666: brauchen ist relativ, ich hab mich dran gewöhnt und machs nicht mehr ohne!

@cocu: sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (31. Mai 2010)

Keiler WC 2010


----------



## HardRock07 (1. Juni 2010)

Yeah, sieht schick aus dein Commencal.
Ne weiße gabel wäre das I-Tüpfelchen, aber hauptsache Spass. 
Wabnn gibbet ne zünftige Einweihungstour ? Kannst ja mit nach Neustadt kommen  .


----------



## rub3n (6. Juni 2010)

meine 2 keulen


----------



## amg 2 (12. Juni 2010)

so bin ich unterwegs , mit bike und hund......


----------



## Christian_94 (10. Juli 2010)

Hier mal meins 
heude ne neue Gabel bekomen 
[url=http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=100710091550281786.jpg]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Peter Lang (19. Juli 2010)

hier der ganze Stolz meiner Tochter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (6. September 2010)

mein winterrad:


----------



## [email protected] (7. September 2010)

Aber Du fährst mit dem Rad nicht mit einem Muskelshirt oder?


----------



## crazyeddie (7. September 2010)

da es mein winterrad ist, eher nein.


----------



## JarJarBings (7. September 2010)

ich hab auch eins


----------



## Seppo73 (15. September 2010)

Das ist meine neue Liebe


----------



## CubePhil (15. September 2010)

Hi Leute wollt mein Bike auch mal hier rein stellen !










Sind leider nur Handybilder ! 
Ich hoffe jetzt kann es jeder sehn !
Gruß Phil


----------



## Klinger (16. September 2010)

CubePhil schrieb:


> Sind leider nur Handybilder !



...die ich nicht aufmachen kann!!


----------



## CassandraComplx (16. September 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> ...die ich nicht aufmachen kann!!


 
....dito

@Phil 
Lade die Bilder doch hier in dein Fotoalbum hoch


----------



## Bikedude001 (16. September 2010)

Ladybike meiner Frau...












Meins...


----------



## Titanbein1302 (16. September 2010)

IN WND nur DAS:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peeeet (16. September 2010)

Mein Bock....









http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/741781


----------



## WarndtBiker (6. Oktober 2010)

Mein´s


----------



## fissenid (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mir auch was neues gegönnt....

NEU:





ertser Einsatz


----------



## CassandraComplx (7. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schön D.  !!!
Dann kann der WP ja kommen 


Ach ja: hab den gleichen Brunnen im Garten...


----------



## Laktatbolzen (8. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal mein neues Rennzelt


----------



## Laktatbolzen (8. Oktober 2010)

Und mein Altes mit neuer Kurbel!!


----------



## agent_smith (12. Oktober 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Und mein Altes mit neuer Kurbel!!


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. Oktober 2010)

Cool !


----------



## HardRock07 (23. Oktober 2010)

Sehr cool ! Früh übt sich....

Musst gerade selber lachen, weil Ich zuerst nen Bion-X Motor im Hinterrad gesehen hab  . Stell ich mir lustig vor, wie Sie damit bergauf an allen vorbei ziehen würde  .

Mein Hobel mit ein paar Updates:






60er Vorbau, neue Latschen, X0 Trigger + short Schaltwerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (1. November 2010)

So mein Neues für den Winter!
Züge werden noch gekürzt, und der Lockoutknopf wird noch schwarz


----------



## Tobilas (1. November 2010)

schwarz vor Dreck? 
supergeil......und viel zu schade als "Winterschlampe"
Gruß
Roland


----------



## 007ike (1. November 2010)

mit ner schwarzen Gabel wärs perfekt!


----------



## k.wein (1. November 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> So mein Neues für den Winter!
> Züge werden noch gekürzt, und der Lockoutknopf wird noch schwarz



Endlich mal ne vernünftige Schaltung.
Ab heute ist Winterpokal.
Gruß.
       Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (1. November 2010)

Danke.

Jo ne schwarze Gabel kommt noch, aber so schlimm find ich die weiße jetzt auch net.
Da hab ich schon schlimmere Styleverbrechen gesehn )

Aber ist nicht jedes Bike zu schade um es Dreckig zu machen?
Ich habs ja net gekauft das es Staub fängt.


----------



## 007ike (2. November 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Jo ne schwarze Gabel kommt noch, aber so schlimm find ich die weiße jetzt auch net.
> Da hab ich schon schlimmere Styleverbrechen gesehn )
> ...



klar ist die weiße Gabel kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (2. November 2010)

Sieht stimmig aus!
Aber viel zu schade für den Winter


----------



## amg 2 (7. November 2010)

was hast du für den sommer ????


----------



## Laktatbolzen (7. November 2010)

Für den Sommer hab ich zwei Plastikbikes siehe etwas höher. 

Gruß


----------



## medicus41 (8. November 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Für den Sommer hab ich zwei Plastikbikes siehe etwas höher.
> 
> Gruß


 
Tja, Geld müsste man haben


----------



## Laktatbolzen (8. November 2010)

Naja...dafür verzichtet man gern auf andere Sachen wie Frau und Kinder


----------



## derfreaker (17. Dezember 2010)

War heut morgen um 9 grad mal draussen. Für ca. 5 km war ich so 2 Stunden unterwegs. Hab dann doch kapituliert. Der Pulverschnee hat eine schöne Driftpartie draus gemacht und ich kam mir teilweise vor, wie am Gummiseil


----------



## <NoFear> (17. Dezember 2010)

fette sache! spiele z.zt. auch mit dem gedanken am we dem hobel etwas auslauf zu gönnen!!
schätze mal, dass deine tour dank immensem rollwiderstand sehr anstrengend war!?


----------



## swift daddy (17. Dezember 2010)

*jau*  vielleicht liegt dann am Sonntag wenn ich ma wieder ins Saarland zurückkomme ja noch genuch, dass ich auch noch n bisschen im schnee spielen kann


----------



## rocky65 (19. Dezember 2010)

So,

war dann auch mal im Schnee spielen......


----------



## swift daddy (20. Dezember 2010)

Soa, 1 Woche Urlaub im schönsten Bundesland der Welt und meinem Wunsch nach Schnee wurde auch stattgegeben    leider nur etwas wu viel, weiß ja net wie´s bei euch um Wald aussieht, aber hier war´s größtenteils nimmer praktikabel ... hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht  

Bike is immer noch n Rush 2 Carbon SL, allerdings mit ganz neuem Rahmen, da der Alte vom Schaltzug des hinteren Umwerfers nach nur 9 Monaten durchgescheuert war 





am Römerweg in Stennweiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (25. Dezember 2010)

Scott im Schnee





Guten Rutsch und viel Glück 2011 auf den Trails

_t.o.o.l_


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Dezember 2010)

swift daddy schrieb:


> Soa, 1 Woche Urlaub im schönsten Bundesland der Welt und meinem Wunsch nach Schnee wurde auch stattgegeben    leider nur etwas wu viel, weiß ja net wie´s bei euch um Wald aussieht, aber hier war´s größtenteils nimmer praktikabel ... hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht
> 
> Bike is immer noch n Rush 2 Carbon SL, allerdings mit ganz neuem Rahmen, da der Alte vom Schaltzug des hinteren Umwerfers nach nur 9 Monaten durchgescheuert war
> 
> ...



???  ich glaub das macht nicht wirklich spaß?!


----------



## <NoFear> (25. Dezember 2010)

das t.o.o.l ()  für solche angelegenheiten: http://www.amazon.de/Fiskars-123850...HV0I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1293277763&sr=8-1

als standard immer bei mir im rucksack dabei und ein absolutes muss!!


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Dezember 2010)

Sind doch nur Showbilder bei solchen Schneehöhen kann keiner mehr fahren! Und jetzt komm keiner und erzähl was anderes.


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Dezember 2010)

oder nimmt so was im Rucksack mit.


----------



## <NoFear> (26. Dezember 2010)

das haben wir schon alles im rucksack transportiert 

dafür gibt es sogar einen speziellen rucksack von dakine


----------



## Bikedude001 (26. Dezember 2010)

Mir ist meine Säge mal im Rucksack ausgelaufen.
Schon 2 Jahre her und stinkt immernoch!


----------



## crazyeddie (28. Dezember 2010)

ihr erinnert euch noch? das hässliche ding da habe ich als mein winterrad vorgestellt: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mittlerweile ist das draus geworden:





10.367,5g laut teileliste so wie zu sehen mit winterreifen, rücklicht und tacho. viel ist nicht mehr geblieben vom original, aber es war dennoch ein absolutes schnäppchen. im prinzip sind alle relevanten teile die gleichen wie an meinem anderen spark, damit sich die bikes gleich fahren.


----------



## zeitweiser (28. Dezember 2010)

Schön leicht
was hat das Teil denn vor der Kur gewogen und was hast Du alles ausgewechselt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (28. Dezember 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ...mittlerweile ist das draus geworden:
> 
> 
> 
> .


 stark , sogar die beiden Ventile haben sich für´s Foto ausgerichtet.

gruss _t.o.o.l_


----------



## Bikedude001 (28. Dezember 2010)

Nice ! 
Bis auf das Cockpit... sieht aus wie minimal Kontrolle und maximal Vortrieb.


----------



## crazyeddie (28. Dezember 2010)

@martin: also es war auf jeden fall ein gutes kg schwerer, weiß nicht mehr genau ob ich es überhaupt komplett gewogen hatte. getauscht hab ich nicht: rahmen, gabel, schaltwerk, schalthebel, kassette, kette, bremsen, pedale, kettenstrebenschutz. alles andere wurde getauscht und der rahmen wurde entlackt und an den knotenpunkten schwarz lackiert. ich hab noch einen karton klingen übrig, wer also einen carbonrahmen entlackt haben möchte, darf sich gerne melden^^

@tool: das "a" in "schwalbe" übers ventil, das ventilloch in der felge genau überm nabenlogo - bisschen ordnung muss doch sein 

@dude: der lenker ist immerhin 620mm breit, bin da schon schlimmeres gefahren. die sattelüberhöhung wirkt ein bisschen krasser als sie ist, weil das rad nicht waagerecht steht. ist trotzdem noch bequem genug um mal zehn stunden am stück im pfälzer wald im dunkeln im kreis zu fahren


----------



## Laktatbolzen (6. Januar 2011)

jetzt ist es fast fertig


----------



## amg 2 (8. Januar 2011)

gestern abend fertig geworden .

komme gerade von der jungfernfahrt.

bin begeistert , lässt sich prima fahren.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Laktatbolzen (8. Januar 2011)

amg 2 schrieb:


> gestern abend fertig geworden .
> 
> komme gerade von der jungfernfahrt.
> 
> ...



schönes Rädchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amg 2 (8. Januar 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> jetzt ist es fast fertig



deins aber auch .

endlich mal wieder ein endorfin


----------



## [email protected] (13. Januar 2011)

Bin dann auch endlich mal fertig 
Mit Pedalen genau 9kg.
Ein paar Kleinigkeiten werden noch getauscht, die 8 soll noch vor das Komma


----------



## Dämon__ (13. Januar 2011)

Verlege deine vordere Bremsleitung noch richtig, sonst scheen (leicht)


----------



## amg 2 (14. Januar 2011)

und lackiere deine durin mal in eine passende farbe


----------



## fink ployd (14. Januar 2011)

amg 2 schrieb:


> und lackiere deine durin mal in eine passende farbe


Was würde denn sowas ca. kosten?  _& OffTopic:_ Muss man die Gabel zum lakieren zerlegen? 

fink ployd


----------



## crazyeddie (14. Januar 2011)

kommt drauf an, für ne kiste bier für den autolackierer um die ecke bis zu hunderten von euro is da vermutlich alles drin.

zum nasslackieren ohne aushärten im ofen muss zumindest mal das casting abgezogen werden und die abstreifer müssen raus. zum pulvern sollten die buchsen raus, da wirds dann schon etwas aufwändiger.


----------



## countstumpi (17. Januar 2011)

So dann reih ich mich auch mal ein:

Nix besonderes aber meins und fährt sich ganz toll für mich


----------



## kuberli (18. Januar 2011)

Das Rad erkenne ich doch noch am Isolierband. Gruss Kuberli


----------



## EmJay (23. Januar 2011)

Neben meinem Endorfin (an dem sich mittlerweile auch schon wieder bißchen was geändert hat, muss die Bilder mal updaten) bin ich jetzt mit dem Gefährt hier auch noch unterwegs:











Demnächst wird auch noch ein OS Blackbuck den Fuhrpark erweitern und mich lehren wie es ist, die Hometrails in 29" zu erfahren...


----------



## 007ike (24. Januar 2011)

nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banelion (24. Januar 2011)

ich finds auch hübsch!


----------



## crazyfrok1995 (25. Januar 2011)

Ich fahre ein Kona Stinky Six.....


----------



## banelion (26. Januar 2011)

Hier ist mein treuer Begleiter durch den Winter gemäß dem Motto: Wo nichts ist, da kann nichts kaputt gehen.


----------



## 007ike (27. Januar 2011)

ganz nett! Was ist das denn für ne Gabel?


----------



## banelion (27. Januar 2011)

die gabel ist von der marke "mosso" und aus alu bei einem akzepablen gewicht für ihren preis.

gruß


----------



## 007ike (27. Januar 2011)

Bezugsquelle? Hab da nix finden können! ;-)


----------



## banelion (27. Januar 2011)

gib einfach bei ebay mosso ein und es kommen ein paar angebote


----------



## Match (29. Januar 2011)

hier mein drahtesel:


----------



## Bikedude001 (30. Januar 2011)

Na endlich nochmal eins mit Feder hinten....
dachte schon, dass im Saarland nur Hardtails rumfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Match (30. Januar 2011)

dachte ich anfangs auch als ich den fred gefunden hab...


----------



## 007ike (30. Januar 2011)

So damit der Glaube ans Hardtail nicht stirbt:





mein Fahrrad für den kommenden Sommer! ;-)


----------



## Laktatbolzen (30. Januar 2011)

007ike schrieb:


> So damit der Glaube ans Hardtail nicht stirbt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 sehr schönes Rad!!


----------



## Match (30. Januar 2011)

fehlt da nicht was?!?


----------



## 007ike (30. Januar 2011)

Match schrieb:


> fehlt da nicht was?!?



HIHI 

Witz gemacht tot gelacht!


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Januar 2011)

Da gibt es doch wirklich welche die fahren mit halber Gabel nur um Gewicht zu sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (30. Januar 2011)

007ike schrieb:


> So damit der Glaube ans Hardtail nicht stirbt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PORNÖS!


----------



## fissenid (31. Januar 2011)

Match schrieb:


> fehlt da nicht was?!?



der ist so alt!!!! der hat nen bart.....


----------



## fissenid (31. Januar 2011)

007ike schrieb:


> So damit der Glaube ans Hardtail nicht stirbt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



welche laufräder hast du verbaut??? da waren doch mal Crossmax SLR drauf, oder???


----------



## 007ike (31. Januar 2011)

Von amtswegen gehören da Crossmax drauf, das stimmt, die kannst du jetzt bei mir kaufen! ;-)
Ich hab jetzt acros Naben mit der NoTubes Alpin Felge verbaut. Passt optisch besser, ist leichter und steifer!


----------



## swift daddy (4. Februar 2011)

007ike schrieb:


> So damit der Glaube ans Hardtail nicht stirbt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das Flash ist echt ma hochgradig genial   einfach eines der schönsten Räder die's momentan zu kaufen gibt. Würde mich evtl. sogar hinreissen nochmal n CD zu kaufen ... das Einzige was mir net gefällt, sind die neuen integrierten Vorbauten, optisch nicht so mein Ding


----------



## 007ike (6. Februar 2011)

siehst du, mir gefällt der Vorbau richtig gut! Aber das war das Thema Geschmack! ;-)
Das Flash fährt sich aber so unverschämt gut, das Probefahrten nur gemacht werden sollten wenn Kaufinteresse besteht! ;-)


----------



## leeqwar (9. Februar 2011)

007ike schrieb:


> siehst du, mir gefällt der Vorbau richtig gut! Aber das war das Thema Geschmack! ;-)
> Das Flash fährt sich aber so unverschämt gut, das Probefahrten nur gemacht werden sollten wenn Kaufinteresse besteht! ;-)



da gibts doch tausend sachen dran zu kritisieren:

das grün passt nicht zu deinem trikot, die reifenbeschriftung ist nur mangelhaft an den ventilen ausgerichtet und der stein dahinter ist voll mit moos. zur farbe vom gras schreib ich erst garnicht was...


----------



## Tobilas (9. Februar 2011)

jaja, Neid tut weh, gell? 
(vielleicht bis heut abend)


----------



## snoopy-bike (10. Februar 2011)

leeqwar schrieb:


> da gibts doch tausend sachen dran zu kritisieren:
> 
> das grün passt nicht zu deinem trikot, die reifenbeschriftung ist nur mangelhaft an den ventilen ausgerichtet und der stein dahinter ist voll mit moos. zur farbe vom gras schreib ich erst garnicht was...



Hey leeqwar, alter Schwede (lebst Du noch?) , das Wichtigste haste vergessen....
es steht >>CANNONDALE<< drauf :kotz:



Wie war das noch zu Punkerszeiten??? "Eat the rich"!!
P.S. haste die Ameise auf dem Felsen gesehen??


----------



## 007ike (10. Februar 2011)

leeqwar schrieb:


> da gibts doch tausend sachen dran zu kritisieren:
> 
> das grün passt nicht zu deinem trikot, die reifenbeschriftung ist nur mangelhaft an den ventilen ausgerichtet und der stein dahinter ist voll mit moos. zur farbe vom gras schreib ich erst garnicht was...



was du immer mit dem Gras hast? 

lass uns lieber am Wochenende radeln gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. Februar 2011)

Passt die Farbe des Sattel eigentlich zu der des Rahmen?


----------



## 007ike (10. Februar 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Passt die Farbe des Sattel eigentlich zu der des Rahmen?



annähernd!


----------



## crazyeddie (10. Februar 2011)

sag doch sowas nit, jetzt hab ich heut nacht alpträume von worldcupstreifen, rot-weißen kurbeldecals und farblich abweichenden sätteln.


----------



## [email protected] (10. Februar 2011)

Wird immer schlimmer hier...


----------



## PirateSB (23. März 2011)

007ike schrieb:


> So damit der Glaube ans Hardtail nicht stirbt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr schönes bike! ist das das hi mod 1? habe cannondale jahrelang ignoriert, aber in letzter zeit immer mehr gefallen daran gefunden und schiele auf's hi mod 2, aber der preis...  irgendwann hat's dann klick gemacht & ich hätte jetzt selber gerne ein flash glücklicherweise konnte ich noch keins probefahren, sonst... was für eine version ist das genau und wo hast du es gekauft? schade, dass die aluversion so schwer ist, die würde mir nämlich schon reichen...


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (17. Mai 2011)

Plastikbike an der Saarschleife






cu 29.05.   _T.O.O.L_


----------



## 007ike (18. Mai 2011)

_t.o.o.l_ schrieb:


> Plastikbike an der Saarschleife
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön!


----------



## Seraphin (18. Mai 2011)

Mein Bike aufm Litermont .-))









 
Lg Sera


----------



## Octopuse300 (18. Mai 2011)

Seraphin schrieb:


> Mein Bike aufm Litermont .-))
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Hintergrund kommt mir bekannt vor ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seraphin (19. Mai 2011)

Scheint ein Parkplatz zu sein ))


----------



## darkdog (19. Mai 2011)

So hier noch ein Hochrad 



17,5" und 10,6 kg


----------



## agent_smith (21. Mai 2011)

na dann zeig auch ma nochwas

hochrad:





schnellrad:





stadtrad:





hartrad:





weichrad:


----------



## Dämon__ (21. Mai 2011)

Die Bereifung am Weichrad ist ja mal geil...


----------



## Blocko (21. Mai 2011)

So, jetzt ist mein 2010er auch mal zeigefreudig und ge-tune-t bereit:




Canyon LUX MR 9.0 2010
+ Ritchey Pro Paradigm Klicks in rot
+ Tune Barends weiss
+ Tune Komm-Vor schwarz
+ Smart Sam Evo PaceStar 2.1


----------



## zeitweiser (21. Mai 2011)

darkdog schrieb:


> So hier noch ein Hochrad
> 
> 
> 
> 17,5" und 10,6 kg



Schönes Teil;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenrohr (19. Juni 2011)

das 2t Rad... anderer Sattel, Reifen und Feder liegen hier schon eine Zeit lang rum und müssten mal montiert / eingebaut werden


----------



## Blocko (19. Juni 2011)

@ regenrohr: Nettes Bike!  welches Photoshop Plug-in ist das denn?


----------



## regenrohr (19. Juni 2011)

Blocko schrieb:


> @ regenrohr: Nettes Bike!  welches Photoshop Plug-in ist das denn?



garkeins, einfach ein Foto laden, Ebenenmaske, Quadratische Pinselspitze, Schlagschatten, radialer Weichzeichner...

gibt aber auch Plugins z.B. von OneOne die einen ähnlichen Effekt erzeugen, allerdings kosten diese etwas, das Ergebnis ist eher bescheiden und die Einstellmöglichkeiten halten sich in Grenzen, da bevorzuge ich es, selbst Hand anzulegen


----------



## Dämon__ (19. Juni 2011)

sieht cool aus...


----------



## HardRock07 (20. Juni 2011)

Yeah Scratch. Schickes Teil, viel spass damit.
Ich war ein jahr zu früh dran, da wars dann "nur" das Remedy 

MfG Manu


----------



## bikextrem1964 (13. Juli 2011)

Luxus Rad??? immerhin ist die kulisse st Tropez...


----------



## raddüdel (31. Juli 2011)

Mein Torque


----------



## derfreaker (31. Juli 2011)

hallo bikextrem1964, ich bin mal so frei...


----------



## Bikedude001 (31. Juli 2011)

Hann a neues Spielzeisch...


----------



## Dämon__ (31. Juli 2011)

Sehr geil,  was wiegt den das Teil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (31. Juli 2011)

13,7 kg ohne Pedale


----------



## swift daddy (3. August 2011)

demnächst auf Urlaub im Saarland und den neuen Renner im Gepäck


----------



## amg 2 (3. August 2011)

meins am gardasee






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. August 2011)

Dann will ich euch doch mein Mopped nit vorenthalten

Nerve AM 6.0


----------



## Colonel Hogan (4. August 2011)

Verdammte Axt!! Wieso sind alle Fotos riesengroß und ich lad hier Briefmarken hoch???


----------



## Colonel Hogan (4. August 2011)

HA!!!


----------



## medicus41 (4. August 2011)

Mein Hai:






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Area-x-23 (4. August 2011)

Hier mal meine Sammlung 

*Edelbike*





*Winterbike*





*Papa versucht mit Sohn Dirtbike*


----------



## Da Anhänger (6. August 2011)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Mein Hai:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin.
leg dir am besten die Bremsleitung der HR Bremse um diese schlägt dir so bei jedem Tritt an dem Kurbelarm an..;-)Is an jedem Hai bike Carbon Hardtail bisher so gewesen..:-(

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (10. August 2011)

Mein neuer Bagger an der deutsch-französischen Grenze:


----------



## Dämon__ (10. August 2011)

Dau bischt känn Saarlänner also mach datt Bild weg...
Hattest wohl noch was vom Baugeld über...

Scheen


----------



## Optimizer (10. August 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Dau bischt känn Saarlänner also mach datt Bild weg...
> Hattest wohl noch was vom Baugeld über...
> 
> Scheen



Der Fred heißt "Saarland und _*Umgebung.*_..." und des Forum heißt "Saarland, *Westpfalz*". Also derf isch dess...

Das Rad wurde nicht über Baugeld finanziert, sondern aus 'em Schmuhkässel...


----------



## Dämon__ (10. August 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das Rad wurde nicht über Baugeld finanziert, sondern aus 'em Schmuhkässel...



wenn das die Lebensabschnittsgefährtin liest...


----------



## Thorsten_F (10. August 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> wenn das die Lebensabschnittsgefährtin liest...



 soll ich petzen gehen?

PS: meine Räder sind auch über BAugeld finanziert...


----------



## sirios (11. August 2011)

Dann stell ich auch mal mein Gefährt hier vor !

Hier meine "Ex", hat mir immer sehr treue Dienste geleistet, doch wir mussten uns vor kurzem trennen 





Und hier meine neue, die macht noch merh Spaß !





Aktueller Zustand mit Vario Stütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da rookie (12. August 2011)

@sirios: das ist doch das topmodell von "imaginary bikes" oder ;-)))


----------



## sirios (12. August 2011)

da rookie schrieb:


> @sirios: das ist doch das topmodell von "imaginary bikes" oder ;-)))



gut erkannt ! Ich denk auch wenn das Wetter hier in Nalbach sehr bescheiden aussieht werd ich mich trotzdem jetzt ne Runde aufs Strive schwingen. Hab ein paar Probleme mit den neuen Kool Stops, die wollen mal noch richtig eingebremst werden. Mal sehen, das mach ich jetzt .

Bis dann


----------



## Dämon__ (12. August 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> gut erkannt ! Ich denk auch wenn das Wetter hier in Nalbach sehr bescheiden aussieht werd ich mich trotzdem jetzt ne Runde aufs Strive schwingen. Hab ein paar Probleme mit den neuen Kool Stops, die wollen mal noch richtig eingebremst werden. Mal sehen, das mach ich jetzt .
> 
> Bis dann



wenn ich dich mal am Litermont treffe dann werde ich dich mal ein paar Trail´s ziehen dann bekommen die auch mal was zu tun.


----------



## sirios (12. August 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> wenn ich dich mal am Litermont treffe dann werde ich dich mal ein paar Trail´s ziehen dann bekommen die auch mal was zu tun.



ey, so langsam fahr ich gar nit !


----------



## Dämon__ (12. August 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> ey, so langsam fahr ich gar nit !



wenn du vor dir keinen mehr siehst vielleicht noch eine Staubwolke oder den Käfer der sich auf den Buckel dreht dann weißt du wie langsam du bist.


----------



## TheItaliano (1. September 2011)

mein bike


----------



## creutzi (14. September 2011)

Mein Bike vor etwa 2 Monaten...
(mittlerweile mit neuem, bequemen Sattel und XT-Klickies)


----------



## Sarrois (14. September 2011)

IMG_0148 von LeSarrois auf Flickr


----------



## Thandrius (14. September 2011)

tstststs
alle nur mir ihren schnöden Tourenbikes 
keiner mim downhiller hier?
ich für meine teil fahre ein Slopestyle:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## derfreaker (15. September 2011)

dass iss ja mal was nicht jeder hat...gefällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabeltierkater (16. September 2011)

Mein Radon:


----------



## Koohgie (17. September 2011)

Area-x-23 schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Sommlung
> 
> *Edelbike*
> 
> ...



was ist bitte an den canyon edel?
ein versender bike von der stange...
nix gegen schlucht und andere versender, aber das ganze edel zu nennen....


----------



## Area-x-23 (17. September 2011)

cocu1980 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist bitte an dem Canyon edel?



Für "mich" alles, denn es ist "mein" Edelbike. Sieht man es im Vergleich zu den beiden anderen oder im allgemeinen. "Ich" finde die Auswahl der Komponenten edel.



			
				cocu1980 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Versenderbike von der Stange...



Wo? Dieses Rad habe ich selbst aufgebaut. Sehr viele Teile sind aus meinem alten Rad übernommen worden. Es ist zwar richtig, das die Canyon Bikes sehr ähnlich sind, aber eben doch nicht das selbe. Es gibt aber doch einige Unterschiede wenn Du nicht nur obeflächlich schaust.



			
				cocu1980 schrieb:
			
		

> Nix gegen Schlucht und andere Versender, aber das ganze edel zu nennen....



...ist jedem seine eigene Meinung. ...richtig das finde ich auch.


----------



## BENDERR (23. September 2011)

creutzi schrieb:


> Mein Bike vor etwa 2 Monaten...
> (mittlerweile mit neuem, bequemen Sattel und XT-Klickies)



Das ist das 7.0 oder? (in M?)
Wie groß bist du denn, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## zwente (2. Oktober 2011)

darkdog schrieb:


> So hier noch ein Hochrad
> 
> 
> 
> 17,5" und 10,6 kg


 
die kulisse kenn ich doch ... schöner spielplatz, geradeaus runter z.b.


----------



## Koohgie (5. Oktober 2011)

hier mal mein köter.....


----------



## mondraker-biker (5. Oktober 2011)

jou, endlich maln richtiges "rad"!!!


----------



## BENDERR (5. Oktober 2011)

was is denn das schwarze da zwischen den gabelschäften?


----------



## Koohgie (5. Oktober 2011)

ist ein mudfläp....
ein ein stück alter schlauch...
hat den vorteil das nicht soviel matsch in richtung kopf fliegt....macht aber nur sinn in der bergabposition auf dem rad....(stehen zentral überm tretlager, schulter auf höhe lenker....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (5. Oktober 2011)

ahh.. sowas ähnliches dacht ich mir schon! 
zwar nicht mein "fachgebiet" .. aber schicke kiste übrigens!


----------



## Dremel (13. Oktober 2011)

so, dann will der Forums Neuling auch mal sein Ding zeigen


----------



## da rookie (20. Oktober 2011)

@cocu1980 
fahr nen "mudfläp" auch gern. das teil macht auch an jedem anderen rad sinn


----------



## BENDERR (20. Oktober 2011)

hier mal meins noch.. grand canyon AL 7.0 aus 2011.
in der sparbuch aktion noch schnell zugeschnappt (und mittlerweile super froh drüber, wenn ich so die neuen modelle sehe!)


----------



## snoopy-bike (21. Oktober 2011)

..ohne Zweifel... schönes Rad..


----------



## raddüdel (30. Oktober 2011)

Meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kenblock96 (31. Oktober 2011)

Mein kleiner Racker


----------



## Thandrius (31. Oktober 2011)

AHHH
mal wieder was ordnetliches hier.
und geschmack hat der herr auchnoch mit seinem Yt ;D


----------



## kenblock96 (31. Oktober 2011)

Wie meinstn das  also das mitm Geschmack


----------



## Thandrius (31. Oktober 2011)

Yt macht geile bikes,
und gutes design. 
mit geschmack meine ich deine Optische wahrnehmung der dinge , was dir gefällt  ;D
und die tatsache das es mal ein richtiges bike is, nid so ein luschen (nid böse gemeint  ) ding


----------



## kenblock96 (1. November 2011)

Achsooo sry stand voll aufm Schlauch 
Aber danke  Kommen aber noch andere Laufräder drauf  Will etwas mehr rot einfliessen lassen. Kettenblatt, Pedale, Felgen, Kurbelschrauben, Spacer hab ich schon  ubd es wichtigste rote ODT TroyLeeDesigns Griffe <3 ah und ne rote Sattelklemme


----------



## Gangaman (8. November 2011)

mein neues braaaaaaaapgerät


----------



## zwente (8. November 2011)

nix mehr alutech?


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. November 2011)

Schöner Bräääääter Gangi !


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. November 2011)

Hier nochmal mein Bock nach diversen Veränderungen


----------



## creutzi (9. November 2011)

Wo heizt man denn mit soviel Federweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (9. November 2011)

viel Federweg ???


----------



## zwente (9. November 2011)

Ich glaub er meint das Specialized- nicht das Canyon....
Fallst nicht:
Viel Federweg?


----------



## Dämon__ (9. November 2011)

für den einen viel für den anderen gar nix  kommt halt immer auf Einsatzzweck und Ort an.


----------



## kenblock96 (9. November 2011)

unter 140mm wenig 150-160mm o.k. 160-180mm top 180-200mm DIE LÖSUNG!


----------



## <NoFear> (9. November 2011)

I'll see you on TRAIL


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. November 2011)

Dann bin ich ja vorn ok un hinten zuwenig



kenblock96 schrieb:


> unter 140mm wenig 150-160mm o.k. 160-180mm top 180-200mm DIE LÖSUNG!


----------



## Koohgie (12. November 2011)

hier mal miene ganze rasselbande....








CC-Schlampe....




Enduro schlampe....

der ist zu verkaufen...












und hier alle im zwinger...


----------



## zwente (12. November 2011)

kenblock96 schrieb:


> unter 140mm wenig 150-160mm o.k. 160-180mm top 180-200mm DIE LÖSUNG!


 
wenns nur bergrunter geht, von mir aus...
würd dich gern ma mit 200mm aufm Felsenweg in rodalben sehn


----------



## mondraker-biker (12. November 2011)

äääääh, sven, mein bock hat vorne 180 und hinten 205, aber das sollte man nicht verallgemeinern!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (13. November 2011)

du fährst ausser konkurenz ;-)

ausserdem wartest du doch auf nen tretbareren roller, oder nicht?


----------



## mondraker-biker (13. November 2011)

genau soooo...


----------



## kenblock96 (18. November 2011)

Alles e Frage der Kraft  Is halt e anspruchsvoller Sport fa Mensch un Bike (Maschine).
Aber 200mm sind ultimativ  aber fürs Saarland reichen schon 160mm hier gibts ja kaum was... So Downhill lastiges... :-(


----------



## [email protected] (20. November 2011)

Mir reichen sogar 80


----------



## Markus (MW) (21. November 2011)

Federweg wird eh völlig überbewertet


----------



## Koohgie (22. November 2011)

stimmt allerdings....es kommt auf die Geo an....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (23. November 2011)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> stimmt allerdings....es kommt auf die Geo an....


wenn beides passt, ist doch supi: hier mal was neues(lapierre spicy 516) im hause


----------



## Blocko (24. November 2011)

6TiWon schrieb:


> wenn beides passt, ist doch supi: hier mal was neues(lapierre spicy 516) im hause



sehr geil! bist du 100% zufrieden mit dem Teil? Das kommt auch in meine engere Wahl für 2012...


----------



## dustking (25. November 2011)

mein UMF H3 nach dem umbau


----------



## 6TiWon (25. November 2011)

100% ist nix. hab bis jetzt erst 2 x dunkelride gemacht. muss erst eingefahren werden, alles noch ah bisserl steif und ich bin noch in der findungs-und eingwöhnungsphase...


----------



## raddüdel (11. Dezember 2011)

Meins


----------



## Blackhawk88 (11. Dezember 2011)

kennt jemand einen weg auf die teufelsburg hoch, der fahrbar ist, außer über die straße?


----------



## Area-x-23 (11. Dezember 2011)

Blackhawk88 schrieb:


> kennt jemand einen weg auf die teufelsburg hoch, der fahrbar ist, außer über die straße?



Nö, nur die Wege runter...
Warst Du heute da Oben? Ich war heute auch da und habe frische Spuren den Trail links runter gesehen


----------



## agent_smith (11. Dezember 2011)

Blackhawk88 schrieb:


> kennt jemand einen weg auf die teufelsburg hoch, der fahrbar ist, außer über die straße?


----------



## zeitweiser (11. Dezember 2011)

Area-x-23 schrieb:


> Nö, nur die Wege runter...
> Warst Du heute da Oben? Ich war heute auch da und habe frische Spuren den Trail links runter gesehen


Iss der Luki trail wieder frei?


----------



## Markus (MW) (11. Dezember 2011)

Steht das Schaf noch im Trail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackhawk88 (11. Dezember 2011)

Area-x-23 schrieb:


> Nö, nur die Wege runter...
> Warst Du heute da Oben? Ich war heute auch da und habe frische Spuren den Trail links runter gesehen



Ich war am Donnerstag oben, hab allerdings die "Treppen" hochgetragen und das empfand ich nicht als die optimale lösung


----------



## CubePhil (12. Dezember 2011)

Nach langer Wartezeit ist mein neues Spielzeug auch endlich da ! 




ich hoffe wenn das Wetter mal besser ist kann ich eine ausführliche Probefahrt machen


----------



## Blackhawk88 (12. Dezember 2011)

schönes rad, da wirds zeit für einen neuen nickname


----------



## Tobilas (12. Dezember 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Steht das Schaf noch im Trail?


----------



## Flipwhip-team (15. Dezember 2011)

sag ma, kennt ihr gute trails im raum Völklingen

also darf alles sein Slopetsyle, dirt, freeride, easy DH


----------



## Markus (MW) (15. Dezember 2011)

*nö*


----------



## Flipwhip-team (15. Dezember 2011)

dann muss ich wohl weiter auf meiner iegnen slopestyle rumhupsen xD


----------



## wagnerlie (25. Januar 2012)

So ich link mich dann auch mal rein....
Also wir haben Umgebung Saarschleife en paar Dh Trails hochgezogen..
Desweitern hätte ich ne Mega Fr Strecke mit proffessionellen stunts im Angebot .
Ist in der westlichsten West - Pfalz 
Mim zug 15 mins .
Alle die gerne Schnell , Weit , und Runter wollen können sich ja mal melden
Besonders die strecke in der pfalz is einfach ein Traum .
2km proffessionelle gebaute , mit Doubles usw gut bestückte dh Line.
Könnt euch ja ma bei Interresse melden.
Empfohlen werden 180mm+ 
Kontakt hier im forum oder per e-mail.
[email protected]
Wer en dh-ler rummstehen hat , Melden!!!
Gretz


----------



## dustking (15. Februar 2012)

hardy3 neuer lack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henry68 (25. Februar 2012)

Hallo
hier mein Bike; Rahmen und Laufräder neu, ansonsten alle Komponenten vom Vorgängerbike (Cube AMS 125XT) verwendet

Rahmen: Nicolai Helius AC (Gr. M)
Steuerrohr 1.5; Steuersatz Reset 1.5 -> 1.1/8
Laufräder: ZTR Flow 
Nabe: HopePro2 Evo
Bereifung vo.: Hans Dampf PaceStar 2,35
Bereifung hi.: Hans Dampf TrailStar 2,35
Gabel: Fox Talas 32 RLC 140-120-100
Dämpfer: Fox Float RP23 200x51mm
mit Umlenkhebel Typ "B"
Antrieb: komplett XT 3x9
Bremsen: komplett XT 180/180mm
Pedale:Straitline AMP Chromo Ltd. Edition
Vorbau:Syntace F149
Lenker:Syntace Vector 318 Downhill 8°, 780mm
Sattelstütze: Procraft H-Lifter
Sattel: SQ-Lab 611


----------



## Klinger (26. Februar 2012)

Schönes Nicolai.
Sieht so sauber aus: fährt das auch???


----------



## Henry68 (26. Februar 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Schönes Nicolai.
> Sieht so sauber aus: fährt das auch???


 
Fährt sogar mit Rücksicht auf den Fahrer nicht so schnell und nicht so weit, warnt mich vor steilen Anstiegen und führt mich bei schwindenden Kräften auch sicher wieder nach Hause; so heute geschehen


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (27. Februar 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Schönes Nicolai.
> Sieht so sauber aus: fährt das auch???



 Wir müssen nur die Titelzeile ändern: Welches Bike habt ihr im Saarland
herumstehen?


----------



## manurie (21. März 2012)

Das fahr ich im Saarland. 





Und demnächst das:





Ist auch ein Nicolai, aber ein AM von 2009

Stört euch nicht an meiner Addy Wuppertal, ich bin meist von Mo-Fr im Saarland, hab da eine Zweitwohnung, ich verstehe auch saarländisch  Die können ja eigentlich kein hochdeutsch.  Sind schlimmer wie Schwaben und Bayern.
Eigentlich kann man einen Saarländer nur nach Lyoner oder Schwenker fragen, jedenfalls nicht viel mehr, denn mehr wird nicht verstanden.


----------



## sirios (21. März 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Die können ja eigentlich kein hochdeutsch.  Sind schlimmer wie Schwaben und Bayern.
> Eigentlich kann man einen Saarländer nur nach Lyoner oder Schwenker fragen, jedenfalls nicht viel mehr, denn mehr wird nicht verstanden.



Ganz schön große Klappe der Herr  

Schwenker und Lyoner sind hier nun mal essentielle Sachen! Übrigens hast du noch Karlsberg Urpils vergessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ultroon (21. März 2012)

Un Maggie net zu vergesse.


----------



## Klinger (21. März 2012)

@manurie: ...und was fährste in Wuppertal für eins?
10er Karte Schwebebahn oder wie?


----------



## manurie (22. März 2012)

1. Es gibt keine 10er Karte, sondern nur ein 4er Ticket. 
2. Man nennt das Ding nicht Schwebebahn, sondern nur Schwebe. 
3. Ist die Schwebe voll assi, fahr einfach mal mit und du wirst es bestätigen. 

Ansonsten soll das Nicolai Helius AM das Bike für Wuppertal und Umgebung sein, die dem Saarland nicht so unähnlich ist. Wuppertal hat auch einen Bikepark. Das Hardtail soll dann fürs Saarland und weitere Umgebung sein, das kann ich eben in der Firma stehen lassen und muss es nicht immer wieder nach Wuppertal mitnehmen. Also nächste Woche komplett habe ich Termine in Potsdam und danach wahrscheinlich in BW und da geht das Hardtail mit, ich mach dann immer Kondition damit, ein RR würde auch gehen statt Hardtail, nur ein MTB sieht besser aus.  Wegen dicke Schlappen und Scheibenbremsen.

Achso, ich trinke kein Urpils(mehr) sondern das Bräu aus der Eifel, weil das bekomme ich überall in DE, wenn ich Durst habe, ausser vielleicht in Bayern, die verstehen ja eh nix von richtigen Bier. 

Ausserdem habe ich in meinem Job schon echte saarländische Schwenkgrills gebaut, die nicht in der Hütt oder Grub entstanden sind. 

Und glaubt es mir, ich bin auch kein Wuppertaler, sondern Norddeutscher auf einer Insel gebürtig, eben karges Land und karge Witze, aber die saarländische Mentalität begreife ich nie.


----------



## sirios (22. März 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Ausserdem habe ich in meinem Job schon echte saarländische Schwenkgrills gebaut, die nicht in der Hütt oder Grub entstanden sind.



Epic Fail!

Schwenker die nicht auf der Hütte oder Grube entstanden sind dürfen nicht als "echte" Schwenker bezeichnet werden! Wo kämen wir denn da hin!?


----------



## Klinger (23. März 2012)

... und die Dimensionierung der Geräte ist meist viel zu schach. 
Ein echter, gruwemäßig dimensionierter Schwenker hat immer irgendwie Ähnlichkeit mit einer Panzersperre, so wie manche Bikes auch!!


----------



## Deleted 77286 (13. April 2012)

Hat einer ein Ghost AMR in GrÃ¶Ãe 44 zum Probesitzen???

Bei S-tec gibt es das AMR 7700 Lector in GrÃ¶Ãe 44 fÃ¼r 1888â¬. Ist aber etwas weit fÃ¼r zum testen dahin zu fahren.


----------



## medicus41 (13. April 2012)

Specialized-Flo schrieb:


> Hat einer ein Ghost AMR in Größe 44 zum Probesitzen???
> 
> Bei S-tec gibt es das AMR 7700 Lector in Größe 44 für 1888. Ist aber etwas weit für zum testen dahin zu fahren.



Sowas?


----------



## Deleted 77286 (13. April 2012)

ist die geometrie beim 7700 und 5700 die selbe?


----------



## medicus41 (13. April 2012)

Specialized-Flo schrieb:


> ist die geometrie beim 7700 und 5700 die selbe?



Kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## crazyeddie (14. April 2012)

wie ein kurzer blick auf die ghost-homepage zeigt, sind die geometrieangaben gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (21. April 2012)

Große Räder für den großen Jungen... Das schnellste Bike, dass ich jemals gefahren bin!


----------



## haibikeqrc (22. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
das ist mein AM:


----------



## wagnerlie (22. April 2012)

@hibikeqrc : 
Die crankbrothers machens noch schöner als es sowieso schon ist!
Wo sieht man das rad denn mal in action?

Greetz chris


----------



## haibikeqrc (22. April 2012)

wagnerlie schrieb:


> @hibikeqrc :
> Die crankbrothers machens noch schöner als es sowieso schon ist!
> Wo sieht man das rad denn mal in action?
> 
> Greetz chris



Danke !!! 
Bin meistens im Raum Überherrn/Berus unterwegs, 
gerne fahr ich auch die Pur in St.Ingbert.


----------



## butcher76 (26. April 2012)

hi
da ich mein rad im moment verletzungsbedingt nicht fahren kann sollte es wenigstens mal aus dem keller raus. das arme ding.


----------



## raddüdel (4. Mai 2012)

Heute Meins in freier Wildbahn und neu


----------



## FlyingLizard (4. Mai 2012)

sehr schön! 
da fehlen nur noch die grünen Ergon Griffe


----------



## kenblock96 (4. Mai 2012)

Schönes neues Rad Rüde  Sieht man sich am WE in OTW?


----------



## IcaroZero (5. Mai 2012)

raddüdel schrieb:


> Heute Meins in freier Wildbahn und neu
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1115024



Hübsch so in grün.
Ist das jetzt der Ersatz fürs ES, wo Du doch erst nen neuen Rahmen für bekommen hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raddüdel (6. Mai 2012)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Hübsch so in grün.
> Ist das jetzt der Ersatz fürs ES, wo Du doch erst nen neuen Rahmen für bekommen hast?


Nein  Sascha! Damit der Alte Mannauch die Berge hochradeln kannund mit dem ES runter


----------



## brillenboogie (6. Mai 2012)

das ist echt mal grün, gefällt!

hab seit paar wochen auch ein schickes neues:


----------



## Deleted 77286 (8. Mai 2012)

Mein neues Bike seit letztem WE. Ein Ghost AMR 7700 Lector von 2011


----------



## raddüdel (9. Mai 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> sehr schön!
> da fehlen nur noch die grünen Ergon Griffe


Meinste Die da


----------



## FlyingLizard (9. Mai 2012)

Ach wie geil!!  

Bei solchen knalligen Neonfarben geht mir echt einer ab 
Zu meiner Ausrüstung würden sie leider nicht in grün passen. 
Heute sind meine gekommen:


----------



## Koohgie (9. Mai 2012)

die topeak dinger sind aber nicht jedermanns sache....ich find se klobig, am cc oder einem touren bike ok, aber am enduro oder dh könnt ich sowas nicht fahren....zu dick vom Aussendia...

es geht nix über odi....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koohgie (9. Mai 2012)

bei mir gabs auch zuwachs...bzw.



aus dem wurde dass



dann wurde dieser bestellt



und mit den alten teilen aufgebaut



danach kam überraschenderweise der ersatzrahmen (nach über 4 jahren gebrauchzustand hatten die wirklich einen komplett neuen geschickt, hätte ich nur das vorher gewußt....)



wer interesse hat an einem enduro rahmen in L, dann pm an mich. er wird günstig verkauft.....


----------



## <NoFear> (10. Mai 2012)

das sieht krass aus!! 

ähnliches problem hatte ich 2011 bei meinem BERG. Enduro auch...


----------



## Koohgie (10. Mai 2012)

das ding hat gefunzt über vier jahre, und mich mit 120kg locker mitgemacht unteranderem mit einer 180mm gabel und stahlfeder, was echt einen sehr guten light fr aus dem teil gemacht hat. dann hab ich ihn einen kolegen ausgeliehen um ihn den sport zu weisen und im lac blanc hat der gute sich gelegt und der hinterbau war verbeult und verzogen. das ding hielt noch etwas über einen jahr, und dann bei einen mini drop.....
aber wie gesagt, ich dachte eigentlich die stellen sich krumm und machen da grosses trarara daraus machen......
aber den war nicht so....nach dem nuke kam direkt das bergamont, hätt ich in das nuke, bei bestellung, keinen steuersatz einpressen lassen, dann hätte ich das enduro behalten.....


----------



## Kaiser5000 (14. Mai 2012)

Mein Fahrrad wurde auf Antichrist getauft was sein  Name ist, und ist natürrlich vollgefedert und sehr gelände gänig nicht wie die Klappräder die sonst wo rumfahren.
Diese Radartigen Trabis die ihr euer eigen nennt die im ersten Winter wegrosten und im nächsten Frühjahr wieder aus der Garage gekehrt werden müssen weil sie euch wegggerostet sind.

Packt ma schön ein jungs mit euren rollenden Schrottplätzen


----------



## Mitglied (14. Mai 2012)

Krass, Alla! 
Und für den Quatsch hast Du Dich extra angemeldet?


----------



## Kaiser5000 (14. Mai 2012)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Krass, Alla!
> Und für den Quatsch hast Du Dich extra angemeldet?


 
Naklar du doch auch


----------



## Laktatbolzen (14. Mai 2012)

Kaiser5000 schrieb:


> Mein Fahrrad wurde auf Antichrist getauft was sein  Name ist, und ist natürrlich vollgefedert und sehr gelände gänig nicht wie die Klappräder die sonst wo rumfahren.
> Diese Radartigen Trabis die ihr euer eigen nennt die im ersten Winter wegrosten und im nächsten Frühjahr wieder aus der Garage gekehrt werden müssen weil sie euch wegggerostet sind.
> 
> Packt ma schön ein jungs mit euren rollenden Schrottplätzen



Den Antichristen würd ich gern mal sehn  

Gruß


----------



## Kaiser5000 (14. Mai 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Den Antichristen würd ich gern mal sehn
> 
> Gruß


 
Nee besser nicht sonst wirst du neidisch und hörst nicht mehr auf mich mit fragen zu löschern.
Muss nun schlafen gehen habe heute 22:00-06:00  Uhr morgen früh Nachtschicht.By by


----------



## Laktatbolzen (14. Mai 2012)

Kaiser5000 schrieb:


> Nee besser nicht sonst wirst du neridisch udn hörst nicht mehr auf mich mit fragen zu löschern.



genau das wird es sein


----------



## LatteMacchiato (14. Mai 2012)

endlich ist hier mal Leben in der Bude, obwohl die Rechtschreibung in letzter Zeit stark gelitten hat 

liegt wohl am Schaiser5000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaiser5000 (15. Mai 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> endlich ist hier mal Leben in der Bude, obwohl die Rechtschreibung in letzter Zeit stark gelitten hat
> 
> liegt wohl am Schaiser5000


 
LÖl ja genau der Kaiser Lebt wenigstens noch und das zeigt er auch


----------



## Sarrois (15. Mai 2012)

Mool gugge, wo ich domit am WE im Saarland rumeiere?


----------



## HardRock07 (15. Mai 2012)

Mit der Farbe wirste auf jeden Fall auffallen. Solltest es also noch n bissl mit Laub tarnen , sonst wissen wir direkt, wer du bist 

Schönes Allroundbike.


----------



## Koohgie (15. Mai 2012)

flasche sieht ******** aus? ansonsten ist das die 44 ode 55? ti? zufrieden?


----------



## Sarrois (15. Mai 2012)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> flasche sieht ********* *aus? ansonsten ist das die 44 ode 55? ti? zufrieden?


 
*Grööööööööööööööööhl *

Flasche iss weg

Ist ne 44ti, bin top zufrieden
bei der Gabel sollte man sich aber angewöhnen alles im Sitzen zu fahren
Bergab ist die top, und bügelt alles glatt



HardRock07 schrieb:


> Mit der Farbe wirste auf jeden Fall auffallen. Solltest es also noch n bissl mit Laub tarnen , sonst wissen wir direkt, wer du bist


 
Kääh Problem


----------



## Seppo73 (15. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Mool gugge, wo ich domit am WE im Saarland rumeiere?


 
Die Stelle kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor *grübel*
Könnte das der Offizierspfad in der Imschbach sein?


----------



## firebean (21. Mai 2012)

Den Offizierspfad bin ich gestern noch gefahren, aber an die Stelle kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Sarrois (21. Mai 2012)

firebean schrieb:


> Den Offizierspfad bin ich gestern noch gefahren, aber an die Stelle kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.


 
Nee isser auch nicht, das ist hier im Schurwald in der Nähe von Esslingen


----------



## Optimizer (22. Mai 2012)

Aktueller Stand meines Bikes. Lokation ist nährere Umgebung des Saarlandes (wobei die Dahner PWV-Hütte am Woe eh meist von 70-80% Saarländer besucht wird)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (22. Mai 2012)

seit heute:


----------



## Markus (MW) (22. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Mool gugge, wo ich domit am WE im Saarland rumeiere?



POSTrad 

Ok, es ist nur der Neid.


----------



## brillenboogie (23. Mai 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand meines Bikes. Lokation ist nährere Umgebung des Saarlandes (wobei die Dahner PWV-Hütte am Woe eh meist von 70-80% Saarländer besucht wird)



schönes bike und schöne gegend !

(war einer der 70-80% am vergangenen we...)


----------



## Optimizer (23. Mai 2012)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> schönes bike und schöne gegend !
> 
> (war einer der 70-80% am vergangenen we...)



Bringt bitte euren Landesgenosse mal bei, dass es auf ner PWV-Hütte kein Wienerschnitzel und Pommes gibt. Und für die Frauen: Nein! Auch keinen Fitness-Salat.


----------



## brillenboogie (23. Mai 2012)

zumindest fürs schnitzel mit pommes gibts aber genügend in punkto "fetttriefigkeit" absolut ebenbürtige alternativen


----------



## Sarrois (23. Mai 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Bringt bitte euren Landesgenosse mal bei, dass es auf ner PWV-Hütte kein Wienerschnitzel und Pommes gibt. Und für die Frauen: Nein! Auch keinen Fitness-Salat.


 
Gröööööööööööööööööööhl

Unn was iss mit Dibbelabbes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (23. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Gröööööööööööööööööööhl
> 
> Unn was iss mit Dibbelabbes


Findest du höchstens auf SWV-Hütten...


----------



## medicus41 (26. Mai 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> seit heute:


----------



## FlyingLizard (26. Mai 2012)

kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## zeitweiser (27. Mai 2012)




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (12. Juni 2012)

Hab auch blaue Griffe 




VG
Marco


----------



## FlyingLizard (12. Juni 2012)

sehr schön!


----------



## 21XC12 (12. Juni 2012)

Man beachte das Schild!!!


----------



## zwente (14. Juni 2012)

nach Materialbedingtem Ausfall wieder fit und heute direkt das Wetter genutzt!


----------



## Ultroon (14. Juni 2012)




----------



## HardRock07 (15. Juni 2012)

Okay, dann kanns ja wieder abgehn!!!!! 

Wo warste denn da auf dem Bild ? Ist ja ne Bergehalde, da steckt nen 4 Meter Gesteinsbohrer im Boden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eduard_Haarig (15. Juni 2012)

Ich war da auch schonmal, fällt mir gerade aber nicht wirklich ein. 
Der Bauch sagt Göttelborn, keine Ahnung ob das stimmt.


----------



## zwente (15. Juni 2012)

Neben A8, Abfahrt Merchweiler


----------



## 6TiWon (15. Juni 2012)

hi sven, mit oder ohne steilabfahrt danach??? oder hast dich an die kette gehangen?


----------



## zwente (15. Juni 2012)

Türlich mit - sonst gibs da ja nur AUFfahrten ;-)


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Juni 2012)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Ist ja ne Bergehalde, da steckt nen 4 Meter Gesteinsbohrer im Boden


Elektiker wie immer keine Ahnung 
die Bohrstange hat max. 3m eher 2,60m oder kleiner...


----------



## Südwind (16. Juni 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Elektiker wie immer keine Ahnung
> die Bohrstange hat max. 3m eher 2,60m oder kleiner...



Vorsicht, junger Freund! 
Es gibt noch mehr von den Ahnungslosen!!!

Glück auf 
Südwind


----------



## HardRock07 (18. Juni 2012)

Aha, jetzt hab Ich den schuldigen, der das ding da in die klebepatronen gejagt hat...


----------



## Klinger (18. Juni 2012)

"Welche Bohrstange fahrt ihr im Saarland und Umgebung"
oder wie?


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (20. Juni 2012)

Jo komme aus de näh von kaschdl=)Fahr en Ghost RT Lector 9000...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eduard_Haarig (21. Juni 2012)

Ich wusste doch dass ich da auch schonmal rumgehangen hab, damals mit dem Cube noch.





​


----------



## kenblock96 (28. Juni 2012)

Soweit fertig umgebaut... und jz wird´s verkauft. Muss was neues her.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1145675


----------



## Laktatbolzen (27. Juli 2012)

So Umbau abgeschlossen


----------



## PirateSB (27. Juli 2012)

geil!


----------



## Peter Lang (29. Juli 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Cool !



hier mal ein update


----------



## LatteMacchiato (30. Juli 2012)

schön, der Gollenstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (30. Juli 2012)

Gollenstein ist fein...

Das Bike hab ich am Wochenende meiner Freundin zusammengebaut. 
Suntour Raidon X3
Astro Rahmen 16"
STX-RC/Deore/Alivio Komponentenmix

Fährt gut die Kiste und passt von der Geometrie her perfekt


----------



## brillenboogie (2. August 2012)

paar teile neu, jetzt perfekt!


----------



## 3-eleven (2. August 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> So Umbau abgeschlossen


 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1066941


----------



## Koohgie (2. August 2012)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> paar teile neu, jetzt perfekt!



absolut geile transe....
nur die bremsen wären mir zu fett, ne xtr kurbel drauf und einen bos dämpfer....
aber das ist jeztt ein jammer auf einen übermäßigen niveau...
nee sau geil eigentlich......


----------



## brillenboogie (3. August 2012)

danke, danke, ich finds auch nicht grad übel! 
und naja, für die juicy seven vorher war ich zu fett, daher die saint... 
xtr kurbel hab ich auch drüber nachgedacht, aber für umsonst ist die slx auch nicht schlecht.
bos dämpfer stand auch auf der liste, aber der evolver kam für ca. 1/3 aus england rüber und arbeitet sehr gut!
ausserdem, etwas potential braucht man schon noch, sonst wirds ja langweilig!


----------



## schneeerich (5. August 2012)

Ich fahre ein Cube Fritzz Pro 2012.


----------



## fissenid (21. August 2012)

neuer Rahmen, und das kam dabei raus....

- Tune Würger (rot)
- Kettenblattschrauben TOKEN (rot)
- Syntace Little Joe
- Jagwire Ripcord L3 Züge


----------



## medicus41 (21. August 2012)

fissenid schrieb:


> neuer Rahmen, und das kam dabei raus....
> 
> - Tune Würger (rot)
> - Kettenblattschrauben TOKEN (rot)
> ...



Sehr schön


----------



## manurie (23. August 2012)

Ich fahr das im Saarland.







Habe ein Update von meinem Hardtail auf ein Fully gemacht, der Rahmen ist auch gebraucht, aber Topzustand. An MariäHimmelfahrt hatte ich damit die erste Tour gemacht, weil fertig geschraubt. Heimatort des Bike ist aber Wuppertal, bloss ich habe damit im Saarland schon mehr Kilometer gemacht wie im Bergischen Land, da bin ich eh nur am Wochenende. Zusammengeschraubt wurde auch im Saarland.

Dudweiler(Pfaffenkopf)






Zuhause, Bergisches Land, Herbringhauser Bachtal






Im Hintergrund die Wupper


----------



## MeMa (28. August 2012)

Mein Baby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. August 2012)

Rutschst Du nicht vorne vom Sattel runter oder täuscht die Perspektive?


----------



## zwente (28. August 2012)

je nach Sag steht der Sattel wohl wagerecht...


----------



## MeMa (28. August 2012)

Ich denke die Satteleinstellung passt so ganz gut ;-)
Runterrutschen tu ich nicht


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (28. August 2012)

Auf jeden fall isses en schönes Bike=)


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (29. August 2012)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild mit den neuen Teilen =)
Syntace P6 HiFlex Sattelstütze
 XTR Race Klickpedale
 KMC X10SL Kette Golden
 Fun Works Evo N-Light Naben
Sapim D-Light Speichen
NoTubes ZTR Alpine Felgen 1430 g
 Conti XKing 2.2 Protection Tubeless 
Sigma Sport Rox 9.1


----------



## MeMa (29. August 2012)

passt doch 

posten hier eh alle so groß


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. August 2012)

Eins meiner Baby´s ist seit letzten Samstag leider tot ( Rahmen kaputt  ).






Bild extra klein gemacht...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (2. September 2012)

Das läuft zwar nicht im Saarland aber direkt an der Saar.
Gleich mal wieder ne Runde um Saarburg drehen 


Ist ein Propain Headline I.


----------



## Torti1 (2. September 2012)

Hier mal meins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeMa (2. September 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Das läuft zwar nicht im Saarland aber direkt an der Saar.
> Gleich mal wieder ne Runde um Saarburg drehen
> 
> 
> Ist ein Propain Headline I.




die bremsen sind ja gut, aber die pumpe am rad?  *kleiner witz am rande*


----------



## Pizzaplanet (2. September 2012)

über die Pumpe beschweren sich alle ;-)
Sieht am Headline echt bescheiden aus, am Cube AMS 100 war der Flaschenhalter viel tiefer angesetzt, was hier ja nicht geht wegen Dämpfer, da sah es nicht so fehl am Platz aus.
Dann muss se demnächst halt in den Rucksack.

Und ja die Bremse is Top, wie eig. das ganze Rad.


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (2. September 2012)

Tubeless <3 Denke dass die Conti Protection viel aushalten,wenn net dann is ja noch die Milch im Reifen=)Benutzt ihr den guten alten Schlauch?


----------



## Koohgie (2. September 2012)

das propain ist geil....
wie fährts sich?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (2. September 2012)

Echt geil.
Macht echt viel mit, soweit ich das bis jetzt beurteilen kann.
War ja erst einmal in Trassem aufm Track, sonst nur das was der Wald hergibt.
Klar gehen andere Bikes besser bergauf, das hab ich beim kurzen umstieg auf mein altes AMS 100 festgestellt aber für ein "all i can do" Bike ist es für mich perfekt.

Dazu seltener wie andere, stabiler wie viele andere und etwas mehr auf abfahrt getrimmt.

Die Jungs von Propain sind auch super, super Beratung, schnelle Beantwortung von Mails (Samstag Nachts um kurz vor Mitternacht kommt da noch ne Antwort) und schnelle Lieferung.

Alles in allem ne echte Alternative zu den bekannten Marken in dem Segment.


----------



## brillenboogie (3. September 2012)

familienzuwachs! es ist ein riesenbaby...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (3. September 2012)

Also wenn Du genau so "HansguckindieLuft" fährst wie der Elefant da im Hintergrund, dann gute Nacht.... 

Geiles Geschoss, viel Spass damit!
Werde, wenns klappt am 14 September auch mal nen DH'ler ausprobieren, in Braunlage  . Wer weiss was danach passiert.


----------



## Peeeet (13. September 2012)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> ......Werde, wenns klappt am 14 September auch mal nen DH'ler ausprobieren, in Braunlage  . Wer weiss was danach passiert.




Danach biste angefixt und willst nix mehr anderes


----------



## Koohgie (13. September 2012)

wird verkauft, falls jemand interesse hat PM an mich. 
Alutech Pudel FR, federweg 160 - 195mm (je nach dämpfer und einstellung, im moment 195), die winkel und trettlagerhöhe sind einstellbar, an der Front gibt feinsten 180mm BOS federweg, hinten ist ein Vivid 5.1, Quad LRS 2200g, Saint Kurbel, Avid Elexier r, Schimano SLX Schaltung, Spank Subrosa lenker 720mm, Holzfeller Vorbau, TLD edition Sattel, FSA sattelstütze....
gewicht um die 17 kg....


----------



## FabeJay (24. September 2012)

Das fahr ich!!!


----------



## darkdog (25. September 2012)

mein 29er


----------



## zeitweiser (26. September 2012)

scheenes bike


----------



## 3-eleven (26. September 2012)

Sau geil das Ding!!


----------



## agent_smith (26. September 2012)

darkdog schrieb:


> mein 29er


----------



## moparisti (27. September 2012)

endlich ma was groooooßes


----------



## Koohgie (27. September 2012)

hier mal mein mega, such noch nach einer neuen kurbel und ne neue kefü kommt auch noch ran....
irgendwann pulver ich noch das casting....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scharle123 (7. Oktober 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## <NoFear> (7. Oktober 2012)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> hier mal mein mega, such noch nach einer neuen kurbel und ne neue kefü kommt auch noch ran....
> irgendwann pulver ich noch das casting....



servus... was ist denn mit deinem bergamont enduro? dead?


----------



## Bikedude001 (7. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Koohgie (7. Oktober 2012)

Jo, der hinterbau war verbeult und dauerhaft unter Zug.... Irgendwann hats gekracht. Den Austauschrahmen hab ich verkauft und mir das mega gekauft. Lauft super das teil, ist viel flacher als das Enduro aber auch länger, was es etwas Träger aber deutlich laufruhiger macht.....
 wie bist du mit dem dampfer zufrieden? 
Vg


----------



## Marc19 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,

hier mal noch mein Bike gestern gegen 17 Uhr auf dem Litermont am Kreutz


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal noch mein Torque...en bisschen dreckig in Saalbach


----------



## ghost_rider2 (19. Oktober 2012)

schneeerich schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein Cube Fritzz Pro 2012.




Geiles Bike!! 
Und wie waren deine Erfahrungen mit dem Teil bisher so? Kannst du es weiterempfehlen? 
P.S.: Wie ist das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis? Sry, aber mit den Komponenten der Hersteller kenn ich mich nicht wirklich aus ^^


----------



## <NoFear> (20. Oktober 2012)

Jopp,...  VERY  NICE!


----------



## schneeerich (21. Oktober 2012)

Bin echt sehr zufrieden damit. Preis/Leistung ist meiner Ansicht nach top, somal es jetzt für unter 2000 zu haben ist (Online Handel).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc19 (23. Oktober 2012)

schneeerich schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein Cube Fritzz Pro 2012.


 
HI,

sieht super aus Deine bike, ich würde mir vielleicht mal noch ne weisse Sattelstütze durch den Kopf gehen lassen 

Gruss Marc


----------



## schneeerich (23. Oktober 2012)

Hab mittlerweile schon ne vario sattelstütze drin.


----------



## Optimizer (4. November 2012)

Mein Ragley Bagger 288 in artgerechtem Umfeld:


----------



## Marc19 (4. November 2012)

Hi,

Habe Nachwuchs bekommen!
Ein 29er Flash das ich euch natürlich auch zeigen möchte, optisch wird es noch etwas veredelt


----------



## AM_Heizer (4. November 2012)

Hi Optimizer,

die Location sieht gut aus. Wo ist das denn genau, gerne auch per PM !?

Grüße


----------



## Optimizer (4. November 2012)

AM_Heizer schrieb:


> Hi Optimizer,
> 
> die Location sieht gut aus. Wo ist das denn genau, gerne auch per PM !?
> 
> Grüße



Lemberg/Pfalz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AM_Heizer (4. November 2012)

Danke !  ^^


----------



## 21XC12 (28. November 2012)




----------



## ChrizZZz (28. November 2012)

Ich auch


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (28. November 2012)

Marc19 schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> sieht super aus Deine bike, ich würde mir vielleicht mal noch ne weisse Sattelstütze durch den Kopf gehen lassen
> 
> Gruss Marc


Aua.


----------



## 21XC12 (28. November 2012)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Ich auch



Das is ja mal geil!!! Du hast Geschmack!!! Ohne jeden Zweifel! 
Hast aber schon viel getuned wie man sieht. Hast du dein vorderes Laufrad geschreddert oder wolltest du einfach das Bike besser machen mit der ZTR Flow?? Wir können ja mal zusammen ne Runde drehen! Wär bestimmt lustig!!


----------



## ChrizZZz (28. November 2012)

Joa,
ist schon einiges kann nie die Finger von einem Rad lassen. 

Nein, wollte eigentlich komplett auf King/Kong-Flow wechseln.
Die Felge ist halt breiter und leichter. Fährt sich um Welten besser wie die Dt std. Brecher. Kriege aber nun ggf. welche mit CK-Naben.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. Dezember 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


>


Schönes Ding
Wünsch dir viel schbass damit und vor allem mehr Glück wie ich mit meinem hatte

Wann starten wir denn unsere seit Jahren geplante Tour?


----------



## Skeletor23 (23. Dezember 2012)

mein Touren- und Trailbike. Camber Comp 29er


----------



## Koohgie (24. Dezember 2012)

Nice..... Wie lang ist die kettenstrebe? Hat es steckachse hinten?


----------



## banelion (3. Januar 2013)

Einmal auf dem Schaumberg gewühlt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canflash (5. Januar 2013)

Hi, hier Bilder von meinem F1


----------



## Koohgie (18. Januar 2013)

meine neue karre.....


----------



## Peter Lang (19. Januar 2013)

seit gestern meins, werde es jetzt mal ausgiebig im Schnee testen gehen




Gruß Peter


----------



## Saarteufel (23. Januar 2013)

_Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin neu bei Euch im Forum und möchte nun auch meine beiden Bikes herzeigen

 und noch was in eigener Sache: 
_
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10247226#post10247226

Juergen


----------



## manurie (23. Januar 2013)

Saarteufel schrieb:


> _
> und noch was in eigener Sache:
> _
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10247226#post10247226


An der Saar langfahren ist zur Zeit ein wenig frostig, da warte ich mal auf den Frühling, dann geht da auch wieder GA1 mit dem Rennrad. 

Zur Zeit geht in der Woche eh nur alles im Dunklen nach Feierabend, also mit Funzel fahren.

Im Hellen biken tu ich immer am Freitag ab 14.00 Uhr und am WE, wenn ich im Saarland bin, ich bin dann immer in Richtung Ensheimer Gelösch, St.Ingbert und Dudweiler unterwegs. Über Mitfahrer freue ich mich immer bzw. ich schliesse mich auch Anderen gerne an. Du kommst ja aus Völklingen, ist schon nen Stück weit weg, aber auch nicht unfern. Das Gebiet dort kenne ich gar nicht.

Bikes im Saarland, meins verschmiert mit Batsch von der Wupper+Umgebung und Ensheimer Gelösch, fotografiert letzte Woche Donnerstag im Ensheimer Gelösch auf nem Singletrail "Hänsel und Gretel" kurz bevor es dunkel wurde.





Achso, ich fahre jetzt knapp über ein Jahr MTB und auch nicht so der Tippbringer, aber das Meiste, wie Trailkenntnisse und wo die Trails sind, habe ich mir selbst beigebracht und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## m.detambel (27. Januar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mein Ragley Bagger 288 in artgerechtem Umfeld:


 

Nice Nice Nice... Wo ist denn das?
Eine Passage erinnert mich an den Hoxberg..


----------



## LatteMacchiato (27. Januar 2013)

m.detambel schrieb:


> Nice Nice Nice... Wo ist denn das?
> Eine Passage erinnert mich an den Hoxberg..



ein schöner Felsenpfad bei Lemberg/Pfalz


----------



## Optimizer (27. Januar 2013)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> ein schöner Felsenpfad bei Lemberg/Pfalz



Danke für die korrekte Ortsangabe.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (27. Januar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Danke für die korrekte Ortsangabe.



wer weiß wo er lesen muss, ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc_snyder (10. Februar 2013)

ich bin mal so frei das hier zu verlinken, falls euch jemand im Saarland ein oder zwei gebrauchte Canyon Bikes andrehen will:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10304956&postcount=3836

Mein Canyon *strive *und mein *torque *wurden kürzlich aus der Abstellkammer im Dachboden geklaut. Habs erst heute gemerkt... 

Die Dinger sind zwar wahrscheinlich schon zerlegt und sonstwo, aber für *Hinweise die zur Wiederauffindung der Bikes* führen,
verpreche ich 10% vom Neupreis als Belohnung.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (17. Februar 2013)

doc_snyder schrieb:


> ich bin mal so frei das hier zu verlinken, falls euch jemand im Saarland ein oder zwei gebrauchte Canyon Bikes andrehen will:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10304956&postcount=3836
> 
> ...



Das is mies...ganz mies.
Kannst ja mal ne Partliste online stellen.


----------



## doc_snyder (23. Februar 2013)

edit: hab die Partlist mal verschoben


----------



## Masul (10. März 2013)

Hola, hab ma das Fahrrad eines Hamburger IBC Foristen auf eBay wiedergefunden und das durch eine google Suche. Das war auch der Grund warum ich mich in diesem Forum angemeldet habe...

Du musst Fotos hier mit einer Parts Beschreibung direkt im Header reinsetellen...

Check it out.   http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=521764


Good luck

S


----------



## Mitglied (15. März 2013)

Salu,

mein Hardtail, ein Santa Cruz Chameleon





und Fully, Santa Cruz Bullit


----------



## m.detambel (15. März 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (16. März 2013)

@_Mitglied_: sehr geile geräte! 

@m.detambel: ganz schön orange...


----------



## Mitglied (16. März 2013)

@brillenboogie: Danke sehr!


----------



## <NoFear> (16. März 2013)

Schöne "Sportgeräte"!


----------



## Tob1as (17. März 2013)

Meine Rädchen - haben den Frost (erstmal) wieder überstanden.


----------



## AM_Heizer (21. März 2013)

Hier mein Beik, bessere Bilder reiche ich nach.

Gruß Alex

Edit : das bild ist so raulisch, am besten gleich morgen  ^^


----------



## Mitglied (22. März 2013)

Lass' mich raten: Du hast auf dem Klo gestanden?
Scheint aber ein netter Hobel zu sein...


----------



## AM_Heizer (22. März 2013)

@Mitglied : 100 Punkte 
Hier noch eins aus der Küche ;-)

Gruss alex


----------



## 6TiWon (22. März 2013)

frisch ausgepackt als typisches "frauenbike":


----------



## ChrizZZz (23. März 2013)

Preis/Leistung stimmt halt einfach bei den Dingern


----------



## AM_Heizer (23. März 2013)

Stimmt, mir gefällts auch sehr gut. ^^ 
Genau wie das Santa Cruz fully + Canyon Torque weiter oben 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (8. April 2013)

vorsicht Doppelpost

*Modus "Werbung Heimrevier an":*
.





.




.




.




.
.




.




.




.
*und wenn jemand Lust hat in dieser Landschaft einen Marathon zu erleben: * KLICK
.
*Modus "Werbung Heimrevier aus"*
.
schöne Tour ohne weiße Pracht


gruss T.O.O.L


----------



## Mitglied (8. April 2013)

Cloef, Montclair, etc...


----------



## Peeeet (11. April 2013)

Oh ja, danke der Werbung für die heimischen Gefilde


----------



## Dämon__ (11. April 2013)

*Habe auch was neues zum Spielen*


----------



## brillenboogie (1. Mai 2013)

spielzeug kann man nie genug haben!


----------



## mimo6666 (1. Mai 2013)




----------



## <NoFear> (1. Mai 2013)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> spielzeug kann man nie genug haben!



schönes ding !!

post scriptum: foto in sb aufm p-track entstanden?


----------



## mimo6666 (1. Mai 2013)

Noch eins aktuell von heute vom Hundsschwemm Brunnen bei Jägersburg


----------



## brillenboogie (2. Mai 2013)

@_<NoFear>_: richtig erkannt. dafür hab ich mir das gerät angeschafft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (2. Mai 2013)

vllt. hast du die nächsten Tage mal Zeit, dann könnt sich auf ne Session treffen?! hab seit Spätsommer ein KIEZ im Stall


----------



## nf2 (3. Mai 2013)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> @_<NoFear>_: richtig erkannt. dafür hab ich mir das gerät angeschafft!



Sehr geiler Gerät, sieht ja fast schon zu edel fürn dirter aus 



<NoFear> schrieb:


> vllt. hast du die nächsten Tage mal Zeit, dann könnt sich auf ne Session treffen?! hab seit Spätsommer ein KIEZ im Stall



Die Runde würde ich gerne mit nem Norco Ryde komplettieren wenns recht ist. 

P.S.: habt ihr dieses WE Zeit und Bock für Stromberg? Bei uns passt Samstag und Sonntag, wollten das kurzfristig und wetterabhängig entscheiden. Den verbleibenden Tag könnte man pumpen gehn.


----------



## Markus (MW) (3. Mai 2013)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> spielzeug kann man nie genug haben!



Geil, endlich mal ein SingleSpeeder )


----------



## mitch00 (3. Mai 2013)

Mein geliebtes BMC TE02.
Hier im Berner Oberland in der Schweiz


----------



## <NoFear> (3. Mai 2013)

nf2 schrieb:


> ...habt ihr dieses WE Zeit und Bock für Stromberg? Bei uns passt Samstag und Sonntag, wollten das kurzfristig und wetterabhängig entscheiden. Den verbleibenden Tag könnte man pumpen gehn.




Bin dieses WE (jetzt das letzte Mal) "fortbildungstechnisch" unterwegs...


----------



## <NoFear> (3. Mai 2013)

nf2 schrieb:


> ...Die Runde würde ich gerne mit nem Norco Ryde komplettieren wenns recht ist.
> 
> ... Den verbleibenden Tag könnte man pumpen gehn.



Wäre jedoch die Tage darauf für eine PUMP-Session zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (3. Mai 2013)

danke für die warmen worte! hatte hier eher mit rügen ob des wiederholten kaufs eines seelenlosen versenderbikes gerechnet. 
zu meiner entschuldigung sei noch gesagt, es handelt sich um ein echtes ebay schnäppchen. da kann man auf das vorhandensein einer seele auch mal verzichten...
pumpverabredungen gerne kurzfristig per pn!
stromberg dieses we eher nicht, wenn doch meld ich mich.


----------



## 6TiWon (3. Mai 2013)

falscher fred


----------



## manurie (4. Mai 2013)

Meine Montagebitch heute fertiggestellt im Saarland, ist für Saarland und Umgebung deutschlandweit.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (5. Mai 2013)

hast du Gewicht am Bauch zugelegt? Die vorder Bremsscheibe ist ja gigantisch


----------



## manurie (5. Mai 2013)

Ne, ich habe eher den Bauchumfang reduziert. 

Ich hatte die 203/160 noch übrig und wollte nicht noch extra Geld investieren und bremstechnisch bin ich ganz weit vorne. Ich hab noch ne 203, könnte knapp hinten passen.


----------



## brillenboogie (14. Mai 2013)

läuft endlich wieder wie es soll:


----------



## mimo6666 (16. Mai 2013)

Mal das schöne Wetter genutzt und eine kleine Runde gedreht


----------



## Mitglied (17. Mai 2013)

Weiß nicht ob sich jemand erinnert; aber es gab' kurz schonmal sowas wie Frühling:


----------



## vmind (17. Mai 2013)

Aktuell:


----------



## racing_o86 (17. Mai 2013)

Mein neues Revox!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (18. Mai 2013)

vmind schrieb:


> Aktuell:



Kleinottweiler, Nähe Sportplatz?


----------



## vmind (18. Mai 2013)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> Kleinottweiler, Nähe Sportplatz?



Richtig, der größte morsche Baumstumpf den ich kenne


----------



## bommel- (18. Mai 2013)




----------



## leeqwar (22. Mai 2013)

bommel- schrieb:


>



den drop daneben gefahren?


----------



## fissenid (22. Mai 2013)

leeqwar schrieb:


> den drop daneben gefahren?


 
Welchen Drop??? Oberhalb Taben-Rodt / Hamm.... in der Nähe der Drachenabsprungschanze "Schöne Aussicht"...


----------



## 3-eleven (22. Mai 2013)

Weiß nicht, die Saarschleife sieht irgendwie verändert aus, als wäre jemand mit dem Hobel drüber gegangen...


----------



## bommel- (22. Mai 2013)

War an Christi-Himmelfahrt an der Schanze genau!

Geiles Wetter und ne schöne Tour.

Von Mettlach an Saar bis Serrig,dann hoch an die Schanze und
links paar m neben Schanze rein den Rundweg.

Dann weiter quer durch Wald und über Britten wieder nach Mettlach.


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (22. Mai 2013)

Ei dann will isch ah moo ^^


Hier am Eichhörnchenplatz in HLW







hinterm Landsweiler Schwimmbad







Auf der "Alm" in Landsweiler mit Blick auf Grube Reden







und nachts am Gondwana-Park


----------



## leeqwar (22. Mai 2013)

fissenid schrieb:


> Welchen Drop??? ...Drachenabsprungschanze...



sorry, flacher witz und so. 

die gegend rechts im hintergrund ist meiner meinung nach einer der schönsten flecken im südwesten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (14. Juni 2013)

Mein Crossbike im ersten Einsatz am Stiefeltrail.





Fährt sich super darunter


----------



## dustking (14. Juni 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Mein Crossbike im ersten Einsatz am Stiefeltrail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mir gefällt die gabel


----------



## manurie (15. Juni 2013)

Stimmt, die bietet aber null Federungskomfort.  Ist mit ca. 890g auch leicht und billig.


----------



## dustking (15. Juni 2013)

ich fahr jetzt schon so lange mtb als ich damals angefangen hab gab es kein Federungskomfort


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (15. Juni 2013)

dustking schrieb:


> ich fahr jetzt schon so lange mtb als ich damals angefangen hab gab es kein Federungskomfort




Ja, so isses.
Und wenn ich ehrlich sein soll wollte ich beim letzten Bike gar keine Federgabel, aber finde mal ein Bike ohne.
Wenn man sich dann noch anschaut was eine starre gabel kostet, da wird einem die Entscheidung abgenommen.

Aber Hardtail mit Hardfork ist wirklich fahren PUR


----------



## manurie (15. Juni 2013)

Bei mir war der Grund ohne Federgabel, das Bike soll neben dem Fully mich als Ersatzbike ständig begleiten, ich arbeite auf Montage und das soll das Bike für Montage sein, eben viel flach, hoher Strassenanteil und billig und leicht. Ich hab da jetzt 2 Konzepte, 26" XC-Fully mit AM-Bereifung und 29"(ist ein Crossbike mit 29er Bereifung(light)) mit Starrgabel.

Na jedenfalls war ich echt überrascht, wie gut das im Downhill ist. Mach morgen Tour mit Kumpel, da ist es dabei, hoher Singletrailanteil ist dabei. Tour ist in Richtung Herbringhauser- und Wuppertalsperre raus, sagt euch nichts, ist ähnlich wie Ensheimer Gelösch und Pur.

Das Bike, kein MTB, ist custom, also nicht käuflich erwerbar, habs selbst aufgebaut, auch LRS eingespeicht.

Erster Trail war gestern aufm Stiefel. War nur Hammer, ich kannte es ja nicht ohne Federung, hat zwar für die eine oder andere Schrecksekunde gesorgt, danach wars Bike nur ne Spassmachine, voll geil im Uphill mit viel Vortrieb und runter muss man nur vorausschauender fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## callmelinus (24. Juni 2013)

ring ring da iss das Ding!!


----------



## de_hippi (24. Juni 2013)

der Gerät


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (25. Juni 2013)

callmelinus schrieb:


> ring ring da iss das Ding!!




Wo ist das denn?


----------



## CassandraComplx (25. Juni 2013)

Pedro_Pedali schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn?


 
steht doch da


----------



## Seppo73 (25. Juni 2013)

Ich tippe mal auf Monteschlacko


----------



## callmelinus (25. Juni 2013)

jupp, Bergehalde in Ensdorf, leider nicht bei Sonnenschein


----------



## cpt-coma (25. Juni 2013)

Jo habe mir nach 3,5 Jahren MTB Abstinenz wieder ein kleines Spielzeug gegönnt. Zwar kein High Tech Gerät (kann ich mir nach Scheidung ec t auch nicht mehr leisten),aber für einen Abendlichen Ausritt auf der Pur völlig ausreichend!!!


----------



## Seppo73 (25. Juni 2013)

ist doch alles dran was man(n) braucht


----------



## cpt-coma (26. Juni 2013)

Jo bin selber überascht wie gut das material ist!!!
Wird natürlich mit der zeit noch modifiziert werden,
Aber fürs erste völlig ausreichend ;-)


----------



## Laktatbolzen (26. Juni 2013)

cpt-coma schrieb:


> Jo habe mir nach 3,5 Jahren MTB Abstinenz wieder ein kleines Spielzeug gegönnt. Zwar kein High Tech Gerät (kann ich mir nach Scheidung ec t auch nicht mehr leisten),aber für einen Abendlichen Ausritt auf der Pur völlig ausreichend!!!




Ei servus,

schön das Du dich wieder auf den Bock setzt!  
Die letzte Tour iss ja schon ne weile her!
Nix mehr hardtail? 

Wenn Du mal wieder Bock hast ne Runde zu drehen meld Dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tigga (26. Juni 2013)

Hallo!
Mein erstes Fully


----------



## Klinger (27. Juni 2013)

Das ist aber viel zu schade zum Leinpfad-Schreddern, das Ding kann sicherlich mehr


----------



## 6TiWon (27. Juni 2013)

gib mir *R(ei)Z*, baby...schick schick.
kann bestimmt auch den mauerdrop im bildhintergrund...


----------



## ChrizZZz (27. Juni 2013)

Geht richtig gut für ein Fully 
Da bereue ich ein wenig mein NerveAM.

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Tigga (27. Juni 2013)

Klinger schrieb:


> Das ist aber viel zu schade zum Leinpfad-Schreddern, das Ding kann sicherlich mehr


Kann es.  War gestern leider nur kurz im Wald weil es schon zu dunkel war.



6TiWon schrieb:


> gib mir *R(ei)Z*, baby...schick schick.
> kann bestimmt auch den mauerdrop im bildhintergrund...


Das Rad bestimmt. Ich eher nicht. 

Gestern erst bekommen. War die erste Ausfahrt. 
Die Tage nochmal die Dämpfung richtig einstellen. 
Eventuell dann am WE ein erster richtiger Test auf einer CTF.


----------



## ChrizZZz (27. Juni 2013)

Gut, die Hybrid-Lefty brauch ja 100-150km bis sie richtig funktioniert.

So ne Reverb wäre noch etwas/praktisch


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Juni 2013)

... etwas modifiziert!!! Sattel und Pedale wurden getauscht!!


----------



## Kef300 (7. Juli 2013)

nun nach langen mitlesen und schauen mal meine Bike´s
1. Rockrider 9.1 etwas umgebaut.


----------



## Kef300 (7. Juli 2013)

Mein Centurion Ltd XT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kef300 (7. Juli 2013)

Mein Univega Ram AM 1


----------



## Kef300 (7. Juli 2013)

Mein neues Univega SL 29.5 ,
alle Bike`s werden in der Schaumberg- Region gefahren.


----------



## bommel- (8. Juli 2013)

Stall voller Bikes find ich goil!

Mein HT bekommt auch 2014/2015 Zuwachs.

Aber 5 werdens wohl nicht bei mir wegen Platzmangel aber auch weil
mir wohl 3 reichen.

1x HT,1x Fully,1x Old School


----------



## bommel- (18. Juli 2013)

Ich spule am WE wieder etliche KM ab un dnan gibts auch wieder neue Pics wenn ich endlich USB-Kabel vom Handy finde.


----------



## F0erster (24. Juli 2013)

Meine vertrauenswürdige Bude für Berabfahrten:


----------



## brillenboogie (24. Juli 2013)

sattes gerät! 
allerdings mit longcage und ohne kefü nur bedingt forumstauglich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F0erster (26. Juli 2013)

Ne Kefü is jetzt auch dran  aber wegen der 2x10 mit 39/26 muss der longcage bleiben. Zusammen mit Type2 umwerfer alles flüsterleise auch wenn's ruppig daher geht. *daumenhoch*


----------



## bommel- (29. Juli 2013)

Kabel endlich gefunden,die Tage kommen Pics!


----------



## bommel- (30. Juli 2013)

Mal paar Pics von den 1. 1000km(im Besitz seit 4 Monaten) mit meinem HT:














































Morgen gehts wieder los rundum die Saarschleife,immer hoch und runter.


----------



## klemme (8. August 2013)

Bulls Copperhead 29 (RH 51, Modell 2013):


----------



## bommel- (8. August 2013)

Location?


----------



## klemme (8. August 2013)

bommel- schrieb:


> Location?


 
Siersburg.


----------



## bommel- (8. August 2013)

da ist mein Bike her!!

gibts dort rundum Siersburg tolle Strecken?


----------



## klemme (8. August 2013)

bommel- schrieb:


> da ist mein Bike her!!
> 
> gibts dort rundum Siersburg tolle Strecken?


 
Vom Kai Gimmler ?

Ja, es gibt schöne Strecken, die man auch miteinander verbinden kann: Oberlimberg - Siersberg - rüber nach Beckingen - Fischerberg - Richtung Litermont etc.


----------



## bommel- (8. August 2013)

Klar beim Kai Gimmler!

Top Laden.

Das klingt gut,wärs vllt ma möglich dass wir da zusammen rumtouren und du mir bissel in der Gegend zeigst?


----------



## SJ-SharkZ (8. August 2013)

Meins =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (8. August 2013)

Scheeeen


----------



## manurie (8. August 2013)

Feines Nicolai AM.


----------



## Phileason (9. August 2013)

Mein neues... Erstmals vollgefedert


----------



## mistalan (9. August 2013)

Hi, 

fährt von euch jmd. ein Specialized Enduro 2013? 
Bin mir am überlegen eins zu kaufen, aber Händler hat keins mehr vor Ort und ich würd schon gern mal draufsitzen bevor ich ihm ne Stange Geld in die Hand drück 
Vielleicht lässt mich ja jmd. ne Runde fahre..ich genn ach e Kaschte Bier aus 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Koohgie (9. August 2013)

Riegelsberg hauf? Anrufen und fragen...


----------



## mistalan (10. August 2013)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> Riegelsberg hauf? Anrufen und fragen...



Da war ich. Die haben nur ein 2014er 29" in L und nen Stumpi da stehen


----------



## doc_snyder (12. August 2013)

Phileason schrieb:


> Mein neues... Erstmals vollgefedert



schönes strive  lass es dir net klauen


----------



## malben (25. August 2013)

Cube AMS150 Pro (Modell 2013)


----------



## brillenboogie (26. August 2013)

tarnfarbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (26. August 2013)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> tarnfarbe?



Klar was dachtest du. Schwarz / Weiß kann jeder...


----------



## 21XC12 (4. Oktober 2013)




----------



## manurie (4. Oktober 2013)

Meine Bikes im Saarland 










Bevor Jemand fragt wo das ist im Saarland, die Bilder sind nicht im Saarland gemacht worden, sondern hier Nähe Wuppertal auf dem legendären Blaubeertrail, im Tal ist die Wupper. Aber beide Bikes hab ich im Saarland zusammengebaut, also Geburtsort Saarland. 

Bin nächste Woche wieder im Saarland, bin dort oft, und dann gurke ich rund um St.Ingbert/Scheidt/Dudweiler nach Feierabend rum, eben Stiefel/Bartenberg/Gehlberg. Ich mag im Saarland gerne biken, der Untergrund Buntsandstein ist super, ist was Anderes wie der schlammige und felsige Untergrund rund um Wuppertal. Ich finde aber beide Bikegebiete super.


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Oktober 2013)

Schaltwerk sollte ab, da gibt es bessere Lösungen!
Oder


----------



## sirios (5. Oktober 2013)

Mein Hobel fürs Grobe


----------



## Peter Lang (5. Oktober 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AM_Heizer (6. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Peter,

der Rahmen sieht interessant aus. Was ist das für ein Material, und wieviel Federweg kann man da fahren ?

Grüße alex


----------



## motogilera (6. Oktober 2013)

http://http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/....de/f/9w/a1/9wa1t4b3x8e1/large_P6080010.JPG?0, bin froh...........11,8 kg bei 160mm und ner 34 fox..mit pedale !


----------



## Peter Lang (6. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Alex,
Das ist ein Alurahmen, welche Legierung hab ich keine Ahnung. Der Rahmen ist von 99
und war glaube ich für 70 oder 80mm Federgabeln ausgelegt. Ich hab ne Magura Menja mit 85mm drin, das lässt sich noch ganz gut fahren.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## motogilera (6. Oktober 2013)

http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/7n/8m/7n8mv8fv3vmq/large_P6080003.JPG?0
touren werden jeden samstag um 1400 treffpunkt halle siersburg gefahren,in verschiedenen gruppen !! gruß stefan


----------



## crazyeddie (6. Oktober 2013)

ne crest ist durchaus als optimistisch zu bezeichnen bei 160mm federweg. zur farbe sag ich mal besser nix.


----------



## Dämon__ (6. Oktober 2013)

welche Farbe  vielleicht ist er ein Fliegengewicht...


----------



## AM_Heizer (6. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Info Peter. Dachte da erstmal an Stahl, hat optisch sowas von nem Freeride HT. Wobei '99 waren 85mm vermutlich Freeride ;-)
Zum Nico : mir gefällts. Ist Bronze Elox oder ? 
Meins wiegt mit gravity dropper Stütze, Rq + MK II in 2,4" gut und gerne 14 Kilo. Fährt sich aber trotzdem genial !
Grüße Alex


----------



## Optimizer (21. Oktober 2013)

Meins...ist aber eher "Umgebung des Saarlandes", sprich Westpfalz


----------



## ChrizZZz (21. Oktober 2013)

Ui..OnOne hat Fatbike rahmen? :O
Sieht cool aus. Wollt ich mal Probe-Fahren


----------



## spicy-doc (24. Oktober 2013)

Also 
Stadt: GT Team avalanche 1991...
Wald: Lapierre spicy 319 2010
Spass Commencal ramones crmo2013


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peeeet (29. Oktober 2013)

optimizer schrieb:


> meins...ist aber eher "umgebung des saarlandes", sprich westpfalz
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1489130



fat!


----------



## Gemuesemeier (3. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen.

Cube AMS 130 pro und das junior Bergamont vom Sohnemann, bei heutiger Tour in der 1,5 stÃ¼ndigen Regenpause ð




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mais (12. November 2013)

Ich fahre irgendwie immernoch dasselbe Rad wie vor 6 Jahren - oder sagen wir mal besser: den selben Rahmen. Hat sich nie ergeben, das zu ändern. Inzwischen auch deutlich entspannter von der Sitzposition her und deutlich unentspannter vom Gewicht, als vor 6 Jahren. Die Schwalbereifen sind inzwischen Xkings gewichen, die Kurbel erreicht einen Abnutzungszustand, dass sie nach dem Winter gegen eine gescheite getauscht wird. Der Rest ist Deore-Kram, MX Comp ETA, Avid SD7-Bremsgelumpe welches sehr zuverlässig funktioniert. Nichts besonderes, aber selbstgemacht, bequem und zuverlässig 






Hier noch das Rad der Regierung:


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (19. November 2013)

Dartmoor Hornet:


----------



## <NoFear> (19. November 2013)

...neues Trailwerkzeug:


----------



## Mais (20. November 2013)

Ich mach heuer dann auch endlich den Sprung ins 21. Jahrhundert und werd am Freitag Disc-LRS und Discs, sowie Faltreifen montieren. Alles Neuland.


----------



## haibikeqrc (20. November 2013)

schon lange kein Bild mehr gepostet, 
Anlass geben nun die neuen Reifen


----------



## speedbiker14 (20. November 2013)

Meine Black Pearl
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWTgM_ecu_I"]Cube Elite Super HPC Pro 29er in 19'' - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Tigga (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo!
Hier mein Cannondale RZ 120 XLR 1



 



 



 



 

Hatte ich schon einmal gepostet, wurde allerdings inzwischen ein bißchen modifiziert.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (21. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Cubinator (22. Dezember 2013)

Damit bin ich unterwegs!


----------



## Mais (22. Dezember 2013)

Neu sind:

Avid BB7, LRS (HB-M475 und Rigida Taurus - die Naben wurden vorab mal mit gscheidm Lagerfett versehen und ordentlich eingestellt. So sollten sie dann auch etwas länger halten), Crank Brothers Cobalt 3 Lowriser (680mm), Truvativ XR 3D Vorbau - der wird noch auf -6° gedreht. Continental X-King 2.2. Kurzum: Vor Weihnachten ist vom alten Rad nicht mehr als die Bremshebel, Rahmen, Vorbau und Steuersatz übrig...
Der Kenner wird sofort den innovativen kettenlosen Antrieb erblicken.

Mit dem Sattel hadere ich noch. Aktuell ist ein alter, aber recht mitgenommener Velo Sattel montiert. Ich habe auch noch einen Selle Italia Turbo hier liegen, der von der Bequemlichkeit her ganz weit vorne spielt. Ist auch recht leicht - sieht aber etwas klobig aus 

Die Gabel wird noch RAL 6018 wenns wetter besser ist.


----------



## Optimizer (22. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich mein Fatbike leidig bin, fahr ich mit meinem richtigen MTB:


----------



## Da Anhänger (22. Dezember 2013)

So hab mir etwas neues für den nassen kalten Winter zugelegt..


----------



## AM_Heizer (22. Dezember 2013)

Leck FAT ;-) 
Sieht echt geil aus der Hobel .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (22. Dezember 2013)

Yo krass!!  Damit kamma über's Wasser gehn


----------



## Optimizer (23. Dezember 2013)

Wir werden immer mehr! Das freut mich! Hier nochmal mein Breitspurhobel:


----------



## Da Anhänger (23. Dezember 2013)

Auf em Wasser fahren...hmmm..probier ich mal aus..also falls demnächst etwas von nem Irren der mit nem Rad über sie Saar fahren wollte steht...das könnte Ich gewesen sein..

Opti:
Deines hab ich bereits in lemberg bewundert..da hatte ich gerade mal meine Felgen bekommen.

Die Räder gibt es ja schon lange.Die Niesche ist halt noch nicht so ausgelutscht und mit Material so vollgefeuert wie der Marathon/CC und Touren bereich..

gruß


----------



## [email protected] (28. Dezember 2013)

Hab den Sinn der Räder aber noch nicht verstanden, kann mir da mal einer auf die Sprünge helfen?
Mike mit seinen 1,50 sieht da schon recht witzig aus


----------



## Da Anhänger (28. Dezember 2013)

das sind ja auch keine großen Räder! es sind immer noch 26" Laufräder.Den Sinn der großen Räder hat selbst die Industrie nicht verstanden..Is ja auch keine neuerfindung und es gibt ja schon jahrelang zu kaufen..


----------



## Mais (28. Dezember 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hab den Sinn der Räder aber noch nicht verstanden, kann mir da mal einer auf die Sprünge helfen?
> Mike mit seinen 1,50 sieht da schon recht witzig aus



Die Dinger fahren noch auf untergründen, wo ein normales Rad entweder kapitulieren muss, oder wo der fahrer nach einigen hundert Metern mit Herzkasper vom Rad fällt: Sand, Pulverschnee, Eis - vor allem aber auf Sand funktionieren die Teile hervorragend. Außerdem haben se gute Dämpungseigenschaften und Rollen vergleichsweise leicht.

Wenn ich ein Rad für Expeditionen aufbauen müsste, würde es so ein Teil werden. Damit würd ich auch durch die Gobi fahren


----------



## Optimizer (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich möchte jetzt noch behaupten, dass die Räder sich auf nassem Sandböden extraordinär gut schlagen. Wenn es bei mir im Wasgau gerade gepisst hat und der Boden noch mit Wasser vollgesogen ist, geht's ab wie Dreggschipp! Ist aber alles mein persönlicher subjektiver Eindruck.


----------



## [email protected] (28. Dezember 2013)

Das kann mein 29er auch


----------



## Da Anhänger (28. Dezember 2013)

also david noch mal in ruhe...es geht nicht immer um die größe.Was hier den Vorteil bringt ist das Volumen und die breite des reifens..ich zeigs dir mal ..zieh dich auch raus nachdem du stecken geblieben bist;-)


----------



## LatteMacchiato (31. Dezember 2013)

im Gegensatz zu den FatDingens sehen die 29er in meinen Augen immer noch richtig sch... aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (14. Januar 2014)

Obwohl neu mit 26" quasi jetzt schon ein Oldtimer, fährt sich aber echt gut.




Gruß
Peter


----------



## Da Anhänger (18. Januar 2014)

wird man mit nem singlespeeder doch so schnell dass vorne so ein pizza teller an scheibe benötigt wird?Oder ist das ne 180er die einfach nur riesig wirkt.

Aber schönes radlein!


----------



## Peter Lang (18. Januar 2014)

Ist wirklich ne 203er. Man muß nur genügend Hangabtriebskraft erzeugen (und davon hab ich reichlich) dann braucht man sowas


----------



## MrFreeride88 (31. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute

Heute Stelle ich euch mein Fuhr Park vor

Focus Black Forrest 2,0 29R  Sport Pro serie 2012



 

Kraftstoff E1 Evo 2009







Focus Thunder Expert 2009 




 



Focus Thunder Pro 2006



 



Focus First Expert 2005 


 

 


Focus Fire EDGE 2001


----------



## annajo (4. Februar 2014)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Ist wirklich ne 203er.



Irgendwann sind die Bremsscheiben wieder so groß. dass man die Felgen weglassen und den Reifen auf die Bremsscheibe aufziehen kann.
Und schon haben wir wieder die wunderschöne und geniale Felgenbremse. 
Geschichte wiederholt sich immer wieder.

Gruß,
Edwin


----------



## Skeletor23 (24. März 2014)

mein Strive 





und nochmal am Kaninchenberg in SB:


----------



## spaceschleim (28. März 2014)

zufaellig druebergestolpert..... hallo =) ....

s whippie hat grad heute erste Tour mit neuer Gabel, neuen Laufraedern und xx1... dabei fast 2 kilo abgespeckt... faehrt sich wunderbar...





und manchmal faehrtet auch noch dahemm ...so....

gruesse!


----------



## Skeletor23 (30. März 2014)

spaceschleim schrieb:


> zufaellig druebergestolpert..... hallo =) ....
> 
> s whippie hat grad heute erste Tour mit neuer Gabel, neuen Laufraedern und xx1... dabei fast 2 kilo abgespeckt... faehrt sich wunderbar...
> 
> ...



sehr geil.....jetzt fehlt nur noch ne Reverb


----------



## Mx343 (30. März 2014)

Hier meine Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spaceschleim (30. März 2014)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> sehr geil.....jetzt fehlt nur noch ne Reverb



bin schwer am ueberlegen... die vault superlight und ne neue feder sind quasi unterwegs.... ppds angemeldet?


----------



## Skeletor23 (2. April 2014)

spaceschleim schrieb:


> bin schwer am ueberlegen... die vault superlight und ne neue feder sind quasi unterwegs.... ppds angemeldet?



lass die schnickschnack Pedale und kauf dir ne Absenkstütze ...PPDS bin ich raus dieses Jahr...vielleicht so mal ein paar Tage PDS


----------



## spaceschleim (2. April 2014)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> lass die schnickschnack Pedale und kauf dir ne Absenkstütze ...PPDS bin ich raus dieses Jahr...vielleicht so mal ein paar Tage PDS




schade wegen pp..... so ein paar tage waere ich natuerlich auch dabei.... im labrador schoen mit gintos am pool gegen abend...musste mal mit... diego war auch begeistert.... 

jo..reverb... fahr hier halt 1h am stueck bergauf..... ohne wirklich runter... oben pause und dann runter bis vor die haustuer..... da fehlt noch der konkrete anlass.... jezz erstmal schnickschnack-pedale... titanfeder..... tubeless.... junge =)


----------



## SJ-SharkZ (9. April 2014)

Mein neues...Bessere Fotos werden noch folgen


----------



## SJ-SharkZ (19. April 2014)

mnm schrieb:


> Du hattest ein so schönes Bike und jetzt diese Einheitsware aus Fernost !


 
Die Antwort wird dir nicht gefallen,aber vom Fahrverhalten her is es tausendmal besser...vom Gewicht her is es auch um einiges leichter!


----------



## SJ-SharkZ (19. April 2014)

mnm schrieb:


> Das mit dem Fahrverhalten und Gewicht will ich nicht anzweifeln und das Spezi Enduro ist bestimmt ein gutes Rad aber dein Nicolai war halt viel schöner !
> Ist das Alu oder Plastik ?


 
Is Alu...das reicht mir auch...Die Carbon-Variante war mir viel zu teuer...Fährst du eigentlich noch? Hier in der Nähe gibt es irgendwie keinen der Interesse hat ordentlich bergab zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (23. April 2014)

Das fahr ich als Wuppertaler bei meinem Gastaufenthalt im Saarland.

An der grossen Stiefelschleife der blauen Pur


----------



## manurie (23. April 2014)




----------



## 007ike (23. April 2014)

....


----------



## -Hype- (28. April 2014)

Hallo liebe Saarländer und Angrenzende ,
ich fahre ein Bulls Copperhead 3 mit 27.5" Modell 2014.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (10. Mai 2014)

Dann hier auch mal mein Fuhrpark
4X




Enduro




Downhill


----------



## 6TiWon (10. Mai 2014)

so en fuhrpark hätt ich auch gerne...
das da bomb find ich ja nur goil. und ja , könnten wir mal zusammen die hom(e) trails oder kirkel fahren, weil das 601er würd ich ja gerne auch mal enduromässig testen.  vtl. mal bis die tage.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (10. Mai 2014)

6TiWon schrieb:


> so en fuhrpark hätt ich auch gerne...
> das da bomb find ich ja nur goil. und ja , könnten wir mal zusammen die hom(e) trails oder kirkel fahren, weil das 601er würd ich ja gerne auch mal enduromässig testen.  vtl. mal bis die tage.


Danke
Bin ja jetzt wieder vom Gardasee zurück. Wenn ich jetz noch meine aktuelle Lungenentzündung auskuriert hab steht ner gemeinsamen Tour endlich nix mehr im Weg
Nur was das 601 betrifft muß ich dich enttäuschen das is mein Torque Alpinist mit dem bin ich letzte Woche ab er noch den 601 gefahren zählt das auch?


----------



## 6TiWon (10. Mai 2014)

Sorry, habsch doch nicht richtig hingeschaut. Zählt aber auch. Lago War bestimmt nicht schlecht. ..


----------



## sarakosa (11. Mai 2014)

Hier mal mein neues Bike. Gestern in Koblenz abgeholt. 


Gesendet von meinem C64


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. Mai 2014)

6TiWon schrieb:


> Sorry, habsch doch nicht richtig hingeschaut. Zählt aber auch. Lago War bestimmt nicht schlecht. ..


Lago war leider etwas verregnet aber die Trails wie immer der Hammer und deswegen auch definitiv ne Reise wert.
@sarakosa: Scheenes Spectral und geile Farbkombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (21. Mai 2014)

Hi,

hier mal mein neues "Schönwetterbike".Wird noch im Detail verfeinert.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## fissenid (22. Mai 2014)

atlas schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier mal mein neues "Schönwetterbike".Wird noch im Detail verfeinert.
> 
> ...


Schön....
aber die Bremsleitungen dann bitte auch WEIß, und die "Hörnchen" wirken etwas "bullig" auf dem BULLS ;-))


----------



## atlas (22. Mai 2014)

fissenid schrieb:


> Schön....
> aber die Bremsleitungen dann bitte auch WEIß, und die "Hörnchen" wirken etwas "bullig" auf dem BULLS ;-))



Hi,
den Wechsel von Weiss/Schwarz find ich eigendlich besser.Irgendwann soll ein W/S-Laufradsatz drauf.Und die Barends sind so was von goil...die bleiben druff.
Sonst noch Ideen?
Hab noch nen Ultra-leicht Sattel rumliegen(nur die Farbe.....).

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## 6TiWon (22. Mai 2014)

atlas schrieb:


> Sonst noch Ideen?
> 
> Atlas


grössere bilder


----------



## atlas (22. Mai 2014)

6TiWon schrieb:


> grössere bilder




Brille :Fielmann.....


----------



## Ochiba63 (23. Mai 2014)

mein neues spielzeug


----------



## malben (23. Mai 2014)

Seit Mittwoch hab ich nun auch ein neues Spielzeug... zu sehen im Raum Homburg - Kirkel und in der angrenzenden Pfalz






gesendet von Galaxy Tab 3 per Tapatalk


----------



## 3stent (24. Mai 2014)

bin neu hier, aber auch Saarländer 
Cannondale Flash Carbon 29 HiMod, 8700gr inklusiv Pedale!


----------



## atlas (25. Mai 2014)

Hi
das CD sieht gut und schnell aus,aber optisch stört die hohe Front etwas.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3stent (25. Mai 2014)

Da muss ich dir vollkommen Recht geben. Aber Vorbau und Lenker werden dem Terrain und oder Tour angepasst. 
Mir gefällt`s optisch so auch nicht besonders, aber im Moment bin ich eher auf der gemütlichen/bequemen Schiene unterweg
Mit Tune Turnstange und -15° Vorbau sieht die Front wie ein Spoiler aus....
Wenns mol nommo umgebaut, kommt das Bild.

Gruss
3stent


----------



## 3stent (25. Mai 2014)

Hier noch mein Straßenrad.
Cannondale SuperSix, Sram Red, Ksyrium SL Premium, Hollowgram SL, 6600gr, mit Satteltasche.
Iss net grad so hoch an der Vorderachse 





 



Gruss
3stent[/QUOTE]


----------



## 3stent (25. Mai 2014)

Last but not least, Woman`s Package 
Das iss allles, was im Keller so rum steht


----------



## 6TiWon (27. Mai 2014)

Bike noch das gleiche. Hab mir nur was gegönnt. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1628162?in=set
Aktuelles Foto kommt noch. Bike steht grad noch beim Händler meines Vertrauens...
Wer also UInteresse an den Teilen hat http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/68608, einfach PN schicken


----------



## atlas (27. Mai 2014)

6TiWon schrieb:


> Bike noch das gleiche. Hab mir nur was gegönnt. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1628162?in=set
> Aktuelles Foto kommt noch. Bike steht grad noch beim Händler meines Vertrauens...
> Wer also UInteresse an den Teilen hat http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/68608, einfach PN schicken




Hi

bin grad am grübeln,ob die XX1 an dem Rad richtig Sinn macht.Aber wenn die Beine Kraftwerke sind passt es wohl schon.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. Mai 2014)

Warum sollte sie keinen Sinn machen? Allein das der Umwerfer wegfällt is doch schon Sinn genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (27. Mai 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Warum sollte sie keinen Sinn machen? Allein das der Umwerfer wegfällt is doch schon Sinn genug



Dies ist in der Tat ein Vorteil.Ich dachte eher an die geringere Spreizung der Übersetzung.Aber wenn die Power in den Beinen stimmt....

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. Mai 2014)

Also mit nem 32er KB und nem 42 Ritzel bin ich bisher überall hoch gekommen und da ich eher abwärts orientiert bin kannste dir bestimmt denken das ich nit unbedingt als Bergziege bekannt bin


----------



## 6TiWon (28. Mai 2014)

hab vorne mal ein 28er draufgemacht,. das sollte doch wohl reichen für die kletterpartien hier auf den Hom(e)-Trails und *echte 800g* hab ich auch an gewicht verloren, upps das bike natürlich. bergab liegt mir eh mehr. stichwort: _Nur steil ist geil_...in diesem Sinne


----------



## brillenboogie (28. Mai 2014)

beim @schbiker weiß ich nicht, wie es um die bergauf qualitäten bestellt ist , der @6TiWon aka dopingdax ist allerdings eine bergziege vor dem herrn, da braucht man sich keine gedanken machen! 

edit: und schneller beim antworten isser auch...


----------



## 6TiWon (28. Mai 2014)

der dax ist im moment im bau. leider körperlich noch 4 wochen ausser gefecht.


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Mai 2014)

6TiWon schrieb:


> der dax ist im moment im bau. leider körperlich noch 4 wochen ausser gefecht.



bei dir alles klar oder muss man sich wegen den 4 Wo sorgen machen


----------



## wadebrennt (28. Mai 2014)

Mein TYEE


----------



## 21XC12 (29. Mai 2014)

Meins mit neuem LRS


----------



## 6TiWon (31. Mai 2014)

aktueller Ausbau mit XX1-Kurbel und Rest X01-Mix: ca 1 g/€uro gespart


----------



## nf2 (1. Juni 2014)

6TiWon schrieb:


> aktueller Ausbau mit XX1-Kurbel und Rest X01-Mix: ca 1 kg/€uro gespart



Und wäre bei der Montage der Matchmaker X auch verwendet worden, hättest du noch ein paar Gramm gespart und ein schön aufgeräumtes cockpit ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (1. Juni 2014)

Zuerst wollt ich mal die Greif-Abstände bei der 1.Befahrung testen. Kann dann immer noch matchmaken. Mir ging es aber in 1. Linie um die Demontage des Umwerfers. Immer soviel Dreck und Zeugs im Tretlagerbereich. Kennst du ja zur Genüge.


----------



## Mais (12. Juni 2014)

Letzte Woche aufgebaut, heute das erste mal im Walde. Wenn ich darauf so fahre frage ich mich wie ich mit meinem alten Rad so viele km reißen konnte...


----------



## Vicious6circle (12. Juni 2014)

Hier mal mein erstes Fully und gleichzeitig erster eigener Aufbau.

Damit geht rund in der Pfalz 






@6TiWon : Verdammt heißes Teil!


----------



## Aldetruller (20. Juni 2014)

Mein Wicked160!


----------



## Aldetruller (20. Juni 2014)

Heute gekommen und jetzt ist die Familie wieder komplett!!


----------



## Phileason (20. Juni 2014)




----------



## sportfreund78 (27. Juni 2014)

Habe mal die 1x10 Variante von One up Components eingebaut und es läuft prima.
Deutlich günstiger als der 1x11 Umbau, lediglich eine Kettenführung wird zusätzlich fällig.
Fährt sich super und die Gangabstufung reicht für meine Begriffe vollkommen aus. 
Kann es jedem empfehlen der mit einem Downgrading liebäugelt...


----------



## BENDERR (27. Juni 2014)

Welche abstufung hat die kassette und welche übersetzung fährst du?


----------



## sportfreund78 (27. Juni 2014)

ist ne normale sram kassette. Mit dem mitgelieferten 16 Zahn blatt wird es dann zu
11-13-*16*-19-21-24-28-32-36-*40/42*
vorne 32 Zähne.

Weitere Infos sind hier zu finden:

http://www.oneupcomponents.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nojumper (3. Juli 2014)

gerade frisch zusammengebastelt 



Highlights:
- 2013er Epic-Marathon 29" Carbonrahmen mit Fox RP2 190/51 mit Excenterbuchse anstelle Brain
- 2011er Lefty 29 100 mm
- Veltec-XM-Carbonfelgen mit Tune-Naben, CX-Ray, 2.25" Rocket Ron und Dichtmilch
- SRAM 1x 11fach 30/10-42 (aktuell ganz mieser Trainingszustand 
- Formula R1 Carbon mit 2 180er Scheiben
- Komplett mit Pedalen, Flaschenhalter, Pumpe, Tacho und Klingel (zusammen 404 Gr.): 9830 Gramm.

Was noch leichter wird: Sattel (Ergon SM3M 220 Gr.gegen Pro Turnix 155 Gr.), 3fach-Spider + Race-Face 104er KB gegen Absolute Black Directmount-Kettenblatt, eventuell Lefty XLR gegen PBR.
Was noch anders wird: Silberne Schriftzüge werden mattschwarz mit orangener Outline, weiße Zierstreifen werden dunkelgrau.

Gestern war die Jungfernfahrt - es fährt sich einfach g.......


----------



## brillenboogie (11. Juli 2014)

1 fach gut!


----------



## <NoFear> (11. Juli 2014)

@ boogie: neuer aufbau gefällt


----------



## nf2 (12. Juli 2014)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> 1 fach gut!




Hey Tim, hoffe man sieht den Bock irgendwann nochmal live. ;-)

Geiler Gerät!


----------



## nojumper (14. Juli 2014)

Update - fast fertig. 

Der Brain-Dämpfer ist zwar sackschwer, arbeitet aber für mich absolut überzeugend und darf bleiben - ist jedes Gramm wert.
Mit dem Pro Turnix in 142 scheine ich endlich meinen Sattel für die nächsten Jahre gefunden zu haben - nur 142 Gramm und echt langzeit-bequem.
Die Decals waren aufwändiger als gedacht: Mangels Angeboten an passenden Schriftzügen habe ich die selbst rekonstruiert (mit viel Transparentfolie und reichlich Nachtarbeit-Stunden) und dann beim örtlichen Autobeschrifter plotten lassen. Wie bekloppt kann ein Mensch eigentlich sein?

Summa Summarum 9950 Gramm mit Brain, Pedealen, Pumpe, Klingel, Tacho und Flaschenhalter und Restschlamm von Sonntag.


----------



## Markus (MW) (14. Juli 2014)

nojumper schrieb:


> Update - fast fertig.
> Die Decals waren aufwändiger als gedacht: Mangels Angeboten an passenden Schriftzügen habe ich die selbst rekonstruiert (mit viel Transparentfolie und reichlich Nachtarbeit-Stunden) und dann beim örtlichen Autobeschrifter plotten lassen. Wie bekloppt kann ein Mensch eigentlich sein?
> Anhang anzeigen 305743



Sehr schöner Aufbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (14. Juli 2014)

Farblich perfekt abgestimmt  Da frohlockt die Stylepolizei


----------



## Markus (MW) (14. Juli 2014)

Ach ja, hier mal etwas als kleiner Anstoß für die Zukunft. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=668733769881350&set=pcb.668733859881341&type=1&theater


----------



## ChrizZZz (15. Juli 2014)

Kann man nich meckern. Tolles Gerät!


----------



## nojumper (18. Juli 2014)

<grins> - zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker unterschiedlich, sonst würden wir ja alle blaue Pullover tragen 
@ alle anderen: Danke für die Blumen


----------



## crazyeddie (20. Juli 2014)

Mais schrieb:


> Farblich perfekt abgestimmt  Da frohlockt die Stylepolizei


schau mal genauer hin


----------



## Mais (21. Juli 2014)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> schau mal genauer hin



Das kann man noch als Statement auffassen


----------



## Optimizer (28. Juli 2014)

Die zur Zeit meistgenutzten Bikes im Fuhrpark:



- OnOne Fatty
- Woom 3
- Kokua Like a bike jumper


----------



## spicy-doc (28. Juli 2014)

fun-bike...


----------



## amaz1ng (29. Juli 2014)

Ist das ein Meta AM?


----------



## Dämon__ (29. Juli 2014)

Das ist doch ein HT, setzt mal die Brille auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amaz1ng (29. Juli 2014)

Meta HT AM, dachte das HT kann ich mir dann sparen, da man es ohne Brille als Hardtail erkennt


----------



## spicy-doc (29. Juli 2014)

Ne, das ist ein Ramones in Stahl.....


----------



## amaz1ng (29. Juli 2014)

Schade, trotzdem schickes Teil 
Hat ein Händler hier die Commencal, oder Außerhalb des Saarlands besorgt?


----------



## spicy-doc (29. Juli 2014)

Im Netz bestellt, in Kaiserslautern gibt es aber wohl einen Händler, evtl. auch im Grenznahen Frankreich (Forbach).


----------



## Blocko (9. August 2014)

schon wieder fast ein Jahr alt - also eingefahren:


----------



## sirios (10. August 2014)

Seit dieser Woche bin ich auf dieser Kiste hier unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. August 2014)

Das hätte ich diese Woche auf den Gardaseetrails gebraucht. Die dicken Murmeln und harten Abfahrten wären dafür kein Problem gewesen. Sehr hübsch ist es  - wenn die Spacer getauscht sind


----------



## brillenboogie (12. August 2014)

schönes rune! 
mir schwebt ja der kleine bruder vor, mal schauen...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. August 2014)

Heute mein kleines Baby abgeholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (13. August 2014)

WOW!


----------



## raddüdel (13. August 2014)




----------



## 6TiWon (14. August 2014)

wenn ich mir das Rotwild anschaue, ist die zeit der HOCHRÄDER nicht mehr weit...
hee rüdiger , wo warst`n da unterwegs. hunnenring oder wie?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. August 2014)

6TiWon schrieb:


> wenn ich mir das Rotwild anschaue, ist die zeit der HOCHRÄDER nicht mehr weit


 Ja, da hast Du völlig Recht. Früher sahen die 26“ Bikes bei den großen Fahrern verboten aus und heute sieht es bei den 29“ Rädchen und den kleinen Fahrern etwas lustig aus. Noch schlimmer wirkt das Rennrad.


----------



## Blocko (14. August 2014)

6TiWon schrieb:


> wenn ich mir das Rotwild anschaue, ist die zeit der HOCHRÄDER nicht mehr weit...


sehr geil  ...man fragt sich, wann die 30" geknackt werden


----------



## <NoFear> (14. August 2014)

Hochräder... die Mode des vorletzten Jahrhunderts werden wieder modern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (14. August 2014)

Blocko schrieb:


> sehr geil  ...man fragt sich, wann die 30" geknackt werden


 sind doch schon, es gibt doch jetzt 29+


----------



## raddüdel (14. August 2014)

6TiWon schrieb:


> wenn ich mir das Rotwild anschaue, ist die zeit der HOCHRÄDER nicht mehr weit...
> hee rüdiger , wo warst`n da unterwegs. hunnenring oder wie?


hee Dirk
Hunnenring ist richtig


----------



## Daniel1982 (17. August 2014)

Hallo Forum 
Fährt hier vielleicht jemand ein YT wicked 650b ?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. August 2014)

Junior hat mal kurz mein Bike artgerecht ausgeführt.


----------



## milennium (19. August 2014)

Meinzzzz....


----------



## Patrick323 (20. August 2014)

Und noch eins...


----------



## manurie (20. August 2014)

Als Gastbiker ausm Bergischen Land gestern rund um den Stiefel unterwegs, schöne Runde 46km/900hm.
www.strava.com/activities/182480224


----------



## milennium (3. September 2014)

Mein neuer Carbonrenner...


----------



## amaz1ng (4. September 2014)

An den leuchgelben Tyee Fahrer in Größe M, kann sein das Propain Friends sich bald bei dir meldet


----------



## Mais (4. September 2014)

manurie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 315054 Als Gastbiker ausm Bergischen Land gestern rund um den Stiefel unterwegs, schöne Runde 46km/900hm.
> www.strava.com/activities/182480224



Rentrisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (4. September 2014)

Da komm ich öfters mal durch, wenn ich über Schwarzenberg, Gehlenberg zum Stiefel möchte.


----------



## Patrick323 (4. September 2014)

amaz1ng schrieb:


> An den leuchgelben Tyee Fahrer in Größe M, kann sein das Propain Friends sich bald bei dir meldet



meinst du mich?
Das ist aber ein "L" 
Ich weiß aber schon mit wem du dann bald Bekanntschaft machen wirst, wenn du dir ein M anschauen gehst ^^


----------



## amaz1ng (4. September 2014)

Wenn ich beides testen könnte wäre das auch Gut )


----------



## Patrick323 (4. September 2014)

Kein Ding 
Der Tobi wird das schon einrichten


----------



## AM_Heizer (4. September 2014)




----------



## spicy-doc (5. September 2014)

schönes cotic Stahlteil....


----------



## Preatchman (22. September 2014)




----------



## Koohgie (25. September 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/n/?video.p...1654426.Abkbl85L1eZI0bJp&[email protected]

hier mein hängerche.....


----------



## SkyGT180 (30. September 2014)

Meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amaz1ng (10. Oktober 2014)

175er Radon Swoop.
Gefahren hab ich es bisher nur 30 Minuten, den Tag darauf beim Fußball die Schulter geprellt.
Jetzt wartet es seit knapp einer Woche in der Garage auf weitere Fahrten.
Ich hoffe ich kann so schnell wie möglich wieder aufs Bike.


----------



## Peter Lang (11. Oktober 2014)

Bei dem ganzen Federweg der hier gezeigt wird, muß mal gegengesteuert werden


----------



## AM_Heizer (11. Oktober 2014)

Schöne Maschine !


----------



## manurie (11. Oktober 2014)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen Federweg der hier gezeigt wird, muß mal gegengesteuert werden


Da kann ich mithalten


----------



## BiMa (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich hätte 2 zu bieten, ein drittes ist in Aufbau.


----------



## CassandraComplx (14. Oktober 2014)

amaz1ng schrieb:


> 175er Radon Swoop.
> Gefahren hab ich es bisher nur 30 Minuten, den Tag darauf beim Fußball die Schulter geprellt.
> Jetzt wartet es seit knapp einer Woche in der Garage auf weitere Fahrten.
> Ich hoffe ich kann so schnell wie möglich wieder aufs Bike.



sag Bescheid, wenn das Bike mal artgerecht bewegt werden soll  - weißt ja wo du mich findest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (14. Oktober 2014)

Inzwischen ist der Vorbau andersrum und statt dem Crank Brothers Cobalt 3 ein 710mm schmaler Ritchey 2x "Flatbar" mit 5mm Drop / 9° Backsweep montiert.


----------



## Peter Lang (14. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du das Bike mal in freier Wildbahn knipst, kommt es bestimmt viel besser zur Geltung.


----------



## zeitweiser (14. Oktober 2014)

starr hat was
QUOTE="manurie, post: 12381869, member: 223404"]Da kann ich mithalten 





[/QUOTE]


----------



## manurie (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahr das Bike derzeit als Speedbike:




Das ist nicht die Saar, sondern die Ruhr heute nachmittag  

Die Saar ist das, bei Saargemünd.


----------



## StokedRider (23. Oktober 2014)

Fahre derzeit ein Nukeproof Scalp 
Viel zu schwer der Bock, hoffentlich bald ein Trek Session.
irgendwer muss ja auch die viel zu kleine Downhillszene im Saarland am laufen halten


----------



## brillenboogie (24. Oktober 2014)

bin ne zeitlang rollstuhl gefahren 
viel zu schwer der bock, hoffentlich bald ein fahrrad.
irgendwer muss ja auch die viel zu kleine rehaszene im saarland am laufen halten


----------



## spicy-doc (24. Oktober 2014)

oder am rollen....


----------



## Klinger (24. Oktober 2014)

Welche Bereifung am Rollstuhl?


----------



## nf2 (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich hoffe doch tubeless


----------



## Peter Lang (24. Oktober 2014)

Das wichtigste ist doch welche Laufradgröße hat ein Rollstuhl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (24. Oktober 2014)

Laufradgrößendiskussion und tubeless, das ist so was von 2013... 650B PROCORE ist der shit!


----------



## 6TiWon (24. Oktober 2014)

nee  männesrs, die hauptsache istz doch bier schmackt!


----------



## Optimizer (31. Oktober 2014)

Sodele. Bitte eine Schublade aussuchen, in die mein neues Bike passt....


----------



## brillenboogie (31. Oktober 2014)

keine ahnung, wie die schublade heissen sollte. ich hoffe nur, man kann sie gut abschließen.. 

ignoranz modus off: schönes rad, mir erschliesst sich das konzept nur leider nicht. chacun son sport!


----------



## Klinger (31. Oktober 2014)

Ei Cyclocross, was sonst?
Schönes Radl!!!


----------



## sportfreund78 (31. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht im Genre "Fatcrosser" gut aufgehoben...
Sehr cooler Rahmen und erinnert an gute Cromo Zeiten
Bestimmt guter Vortrieb für lange "Pälzer Pädcha"


----------



## Optimizer (31. Oktober 2014)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> mir erschliesst sich das konzept nur leider nicht. chacun son sport!


 Das ideale Rad zum Treppen- und Serpentinensurfen:










Ich hab ja die letzten Winter schon ein Cyclocrosser gefahren. Unglaublich, wieviel schneller man mit dem Ding im Wald unterwegs ist als mit dem MTB. Es darf natürlich nicht zu technisch werden. Wobei ich mich solchen Herausforderungen auch gern stelle, wie man oben sieht. Außerdem schult man damit ungemein die Fahrtechnik, wenn man 0mm Federweg hat und nicht einfach über alles drüberbollern kann.


----------



## brillenboogie (1. November 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> über alles drüberbollern



DAS ist mein sport!


----------



## 6TiWon (7. November 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das ideale Rad zum Treppen- und Serpentinensurfen:


da hab ich auch was in arbeit für demnächst: winterprojekt 2014


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker² (10. November 2014)

6TiWon schrieb:


> da hab ich auch was in arbeit für demnächst: winterprojekt 2014



Sticht!!!


----------



## Biker² (10. November 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Sodele. Bitte eine Schublade aussuchen, in die mein neues Bike passt....



PosserBike.


----------



## amaz1ng (20. November 2014)

@6TiWon . Was für Ne Gabel ist den vorne verbaut?


----------



## 6TiWon (20. November 2014)

Das ist eine RS Pike(RC) in einer OEM-Version, hier im IBC neu geschossen für nen guten Preis...


----------



## Blechnuss (22. November 2014)

Servus ich bin auf einem Norco Truax Unterwegs 

hier mal mein Hobel ....Edit seit heute mit VIVID AIR


----------



## Daniel1982 (31. Dezember 2014)

Servus mein neues bike!  Im Umkreis Altenwald unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milennium (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin mittlerweile mit einem Cube Stereo HPA 160 unterwegs...


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. Januar 2015)

Der Name ist Programm...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Januar 2015)

War heute mit meinem Winterrädchen auf dem Weiselberg. Gerade rechtzeitig zum Sonnenuntergang


----------



## MrFreeride88 (9. Januar 2015)

Schee wedda on en schee Velo ;-)

lg aus Wadern


----------



## Koohgie (10. Januar 2015)

meine enduro gurke....


----------



## brillenboogie (11. Januar 2015)

taugt! 
seltene gabel und mutig die felgen/reifenkombi hier am enduro zu präsentieren. 
was kommt an die ganzen halterungen? hänger an die sattelstütze, aber an lenker und oberrohr??


----------



## checkmeck (11. Januar 2015)

Canyon Strive Al 2014 :3
Hintere Felge wurde durch Hope Pro 2 Evo mit Mavic EX 721 Felge getauscht (sieht man auf dem Bild noch nicht)
P.S: Bild auf der Halde in Ensdorf gemacht


----------



## Koohgie (11. Januar 2015)

also der conti taugt vorne, hinten reicht der nobby auch, sattelstütze kommt nen kolofogo kinderhänger ran, und oberrohr (akku) und lenker ne lampe... mitm hänger bin ich eher froh wenn rollt, aber der conti hat mich echt überrascht, rollt verdammt gut und greift sehr gut, für unsere verhältnisse aussreichend. wobei ich jetzt damit net in nem park fahren würde....

die gabel läuft bisher 1a, bin sehr überrascht was das ding alles glattbügelt, erinnert mich an alte zocchis...


----------



## Optimizer (13. Januar 2015)

Aktueller Doppelobergeröhr-Fuhrpark:


----------



## bikextrem1964 (13. Januar 2015)

nicht schlecht Herr Opti!!!! Hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal wieder!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (17. Januar 2015)

hab mein Winterprojekt fettich...



[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1764973]
	
[/URL]


----------



## brillenboogie (17. Januar 2015)

schönes rad dirk! 
aber ganz fertig ist das so nicht, oder? 
das rote eloxal an der sattelstütze müsste konsequenterweise noch blau werden, am besten auch noch ne fernbedienung dran.
der kettenstrebenschutz passt find ich auch nicht, schwarzes lenkerband z.b. wäre besser.
und dann der vorbau, nicht sehr schön das teil und soooo lang!
der winter ist ja auch noch lang... 

edit: dann noch die felgenaufkleber ab oder zumindest ibc konform die reifenschriftzüge passend ausrichten!


----------



## 6TiWon (17. Januar 2015)

stimmt. jetzt wo dus sagst...meinte natürlich fahrfertig. also fernbedienung kommt noch. gab keine in blau und vorbau ist provisorisch. muss erst testen


----------



## MrFreeride88 (18. Januar 2015)




----------



## brillenboogie (18. Januar 2015)

6TiWon schrieb:


> stimmt. jetzt wo dus sagst...meinte natürlich fahrfertig. also fernbedienung kommt noch. gab keine in blau und vorbau ist provisorisch. muss erst testen



Bei dem detailverliebten Aufbau hätte es mich auch gewundert. Wird geil! 
Vielleicht bin ich irgendwann wieder fahrtauglich, dann würde ichs mir gern mal live und in Bewegung anschauen!


----------



## 6TiWon (21. Januar 2015)

nach 1. Ausfahrt am Sonntag ab heute doch mit 42er Wurfanker:[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1767179]
	
[/URL]


----------



## sawravit (22. Januar 2015)

Nun leg ich auch mal nach 





Kellys Magnus 2011

Andere Pedale folgen (Klickies oder Flats bin mir unschlüssig)

Steht auch zum Verkauf

Grüße aus Birkenfeld


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (25. Januar 2015)

Bis letzte Woche Sonntag ein Giant Trance 1.

Seit Donnerstag diese Woche ein Radon Swoop 7.0 






Gruß ✌️


----------



## jens79 (26. Januar 2015)

hallo grüsse aus Neunkirchen, mein neues noch unverändert , Trek Remedy 8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saar1and (29. Januar 2015)

checkmeck schrieb:


> Canyon Strive Al 2014 :3
> Hintere Felge wurde durch Hope Pro 2 Evo mit Mavic EX 721 Felge getauscht (sieht man auf dem Bild noch nicht)
> P.S: Bild auf der Halde in Ensdorf gemacht



Da will ich die Tage auch mal hin


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. Februar 2015)

Mein neuer Enduro Hobel


----------



## 6TiWon (4. Februar 2015)

hornisse update:[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1775606]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MrFreeride88 (4. Februar 2015)

Wer hätten mal Lust Auf eine Runde zu radeln Im Raum Merzig - Wadern 

Ich fahre : 

CC / AM 

Bei Interesse einfach mal anschreiben


----------



## Seppo73 (4. Februar 2015)

Focus2006 schrieb:


> Wer hätten mal Lust Auf eine Runde zu radeln Im Raum Merzig - Wadern
> 
> Ich fahre :
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,
aus welcher Kannte kommst du denn genau?


----------



## Oimel86 (5. Februar 2015)

Hier mal meine zwei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris1305 (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
gibt es auch Capra's im Saarland oder Trier? Würde gerne mal Probe sitzen. Kann mich nicht zwischen M & L entscheiden. 
Schon mal vielen Dank!


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (15. Februar 2015)

War eine richtig coole Tour heute im Homburger Wald!












Gruß ✌️


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. März 2015)

Reifenupdate und ne kleine Carbondiät


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (3. März 2015)

Gute Reifenkombi, schbiker! 

Ist hier auch bei beiden montiert:







Gruß ✌️


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. März 2015)

TooLTimE_85 schrieb:


> Gute Reifenkombi, schbiker!
> 
> Ist hier auch bei beiden montiert:
> 
> ...


Is einfach die beste. 
Das Torque kommt mir bekannt vor. War das am Sonntag zufällig leihweise aufm Hoxberg unterwegs?


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (3. März 2015)

Ja das stimmt, passt super!

Gutes Auge hast du!  Ist das Bike von Martin F. War mit dem am Samstag am Hoxberg unterwegs (da entstand im Anschluss dieses Bild). Sonntag hatte es dann Hippi mit, weil er z. Zt. kein Enduro hat. 


Gruß ✌️


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. März 2015)

TooLTimE_85 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt, passt super!
> 
> Gutes Auge hast du!  Ist das Bike von Martin F. War mit dem am Samstag am Hoxberg unterwegs (da entstand im Anschluss dieses Bild). Sonntag hatte es dann Hippi mit, weil er z. Zt. kein Enduro hat.
> 
> ...


Jo da Hippi war damit auf meiner Geburtstagstour dabei. 
Macht mal meldung wenn ihr wieder am Hoxberg seid ich hab's da ja nit sooo weit bis hin


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (3. März 2015)

Ah du bist das?! - Na dann alles Gute nachträglich! 

Mach ich/machen wir! Ich habs auch nicht viel weiter. Wohne nur am Fuße des Hoxberges! 


Gruß ✌️


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. März 2015)

Ich oben druff

Danke


----------



## brillenboogie (4. März 2015)

sehr coole bikes fahren da im saarland rum! 

@schbiker : gefällt mir gut dein strive.  überlege gerade intensiv den kleinen bruder spectral al 8.0 ex anzuschaffen...

@TooLTimE_85 : kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor die stelle. 



damals noch mit dem meta6 ausbaustufe 1, muss wohl 2010 gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TooLTimE_85 (4. März 2015)

Dein Bild ist aber schöner - schärfer, mehr Vegetation und vor allem Sonne! 

Bin den Stein letztens das erste Mal gefahren. Hab ich mich vorher mit meinem Giant (all mountain) nicht "getraut".
Aber jetzt mit dem Swoop war's ein Klacks!  
Da wir immer am Waldstadion parken ist der Drop ein schöner Abschluss jeder Tour! 


Gruß ✌️


----------



## Daniel1982 (4. März 2015)

@TooLTimE_85 wenns wieder nach homburg geht wär ich dabei. 
Grüße


----------



## Colonel Hogan (4. März 2015)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> sehr coole bikes fahren da im saarland rum!
> 
> @schbiker : gefällt mir gut dein strive.  überlege gerade intensiv den kleinen bruder spectral al 8.0 ex anzuschaffen...
> 
> ...



Der olle Rabenhorstdrop kommt ja noch richtig groß raus auf seine alten Tage


 
Das Spectral 8.0EX hat auch nur ganz knapp bei meiner Wahl gegen das Strive verloren


----------



## 6TiWon (4. März 2015)

das ding heisst "Muldenkipper"...
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1790644]
	
[/URL]


----------



## banelion (4. März 2015)

Kann ich auch


----------



## brillenboogie (4. März 2015)

na das wird ja ne richtige bilderserie!  wer hat noch nicht, wer will nochmal?!


----------



## <NoFear> (4. März 2015)

Hey Hey!!! Das Ganze entpuppt sich ja als wahrer "HOMeTrails-Felsdrop-Foto-Contest"...   

Bewegte Bilder gibts von Ransom_Andy:


----------



## brillenboogie (4. März 2015)

yeah, das war ne coole tour damals!


----------



## <NoFear> (4. März 2015)

YES... die gute alte Zeit! 
Ich kann mich an die Tour auch noch gut erinnern! Wär auf jeden Fall ein Revival wert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TooLTimE_85 (4. März 2015)

Was Man(n) mit nem geposteten Bild auslösen kann... 


Gruß ✌️


----------



## Colonel Hogan (4. März 2015)

Gibts hier jemanden der noch nit da war?


----------



## BENDERR (4. März 2015)

Ich


----------



## Peter Lang (4. März 2015)

ich war schon dort, fahr aber immer außen rum.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (4. März 2015)

Wo gibts denn sowas...


----------



## malben (4. März 2015)

Vllt. Mal vorbei gefahren, aber bewusst dort... nö??! Am Samschdaa emol uffbasse....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (5. März 2015)

Wir sind nach langer langer Zeit am Wochenende auch wieder in der Heimat unterwegs.
Irgendwelche Tipps welche Premiumwanderwege/sonst. Trails man mal unter die Stollen nehmen sollte?
Bevorzugt im Nordsaarland oder Homburg (außer Kirkel) und gerne technisch.

Dabei haben wir unsere beiden Schätzchen:


----------



## brillenboogie (5. März 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Der olle Rabenhorstdrop kommt ja noch richtig groß raus auf seine alten Tage



allerdings! hab heute morgen sogar ne mail vom ibc team bekommen, daß mein foto zur auswahl fürs foto des tages steht! 
wenn ihr fleissig votet könnte der drop also noch *richtig* groß rauskommen, egal wie er nun genau heisst.. 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool
(ehrlich gesagt sind die anderen fotos, die zur wahl stehen aber besser )



6TiWon schrieb:


> das ding heisst "Muldenkipper"...


----------



## <NoFear> (5. März 2015)

Sehr geil


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. März 2015)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> allerdings! hab heute morgen sogar ne mail vom ibc team bekommen, daß mein foto zur auswahl fürs foto des tages steht!
> wenn ihr fleissig votet könnte der drop also noch *richtig* groß rauskommen, egal wie er nun genau heisst..
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool
> (ehrlich gesagt sind die anderen fotos, die zur wahl stehen aber besser )


Mein Stern haste...BdW ohne ultralangweilige Fatbikebilder gabs auch schon lang nimme.


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. März 2015)

Jessas, alte Bilder und Filmcher von mir  Das ich sowas noch erleben darf


----------



## Mais (6. März 2015)

Fahrrad hab ich auch. War nur leider in letzter Zeit viel zu wenig draußen.


----------



## batzisch (8. März 2015)

Meine Herzenssachen..... Gruß aus dem Ostsaarland.


----------



## Peter Lang (13. März 2015)

So, bin jetzt extra mal mit meinem Enduro mit den großen Laufrädern zu dem weiter vorne erwähnten Spot gefahren. Dachte diesmal spring ich, Scheiße, wieder verweigert.
Scheint mir aber eindeutig eine Kopfsache zu sein, am Material kanns ja nicht liegen.


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (13. März 2015)

;-DDDD 

Schade, wäre bestimmt ein einschlagendes Erlebnis geworden! 


Gruß ✌️


----------



## Daniel1982 (13. März 2015)

@Peter Lang definitiv bestes Bild von der Stelle .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs85153 (18. März 2015)

kona process 153


----------



## NoNamE84 (28. März 2015)

Hallo bin ganz frisch hier. Habe mir nun ein Cube Race One 29" bestellt. Nächste Woche dürfte es wohl da sein


----------



## spicy-doc (30. März 2015)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 368849 Anhang anzeigen 368850 So, bin jetzt extra mal mit meinem Enduro mit den großen Laufrädern zu dem weiter vorne erwähnten Spot gefahren. Dachte diesmal spring ich, Scheiße, wieder verweigert.
> Scheint mir aber eindeutig eine Kopfsache zu sein, am Material kanns ja nicht liegen.




Ja ja. große Räder sind nicht alles, manchmal muss man den Sattel absenken...


----------



## NoNamE84 (30. März 2015)

Apropos große Räder. Hab mir ja das Cube Race one in 29" bestellt. meint ihr 27,5 wäre besser gewesen. Noch kann ich mich umentscheiden. Welche vorteile bieten denn die Größen. Hab nur Angst das die 29 für ein paar einfach Trails zu groß sind oder ist das ok?


----------



## Peeeet (31. März 2015)

NoNamE84 schrieb:


> Apropos große Räder. Hab mir ja das Cube Race one in 29" bestellt. meint ihr 27,5 wäre besser gewesen. Noch kann ich mich umentscheiden. Welche vorteile bieten denn die Größen. Hab nur Angst das die 29 für ein paar einfach Trails zu groß sind oder ist das ok?



Kommt darauf an wie und was du fahren willst...Wenn es enge, verblocke Trails sind ist ein 29er wohl nicht die beste Wahl...aber schau doch dafür mal in den entsprechenden Foren.

Ich fahr Twenty-Six


----------



## cocoon79 (4. April 2015)

Hier dann mal meins


----------



## brillenboogie (4. April 2015)

Bin leider immer noch nicht geländetauglich. Daher jetzt auch was mit großen Räder, gekonnt in Szene gesetzt... ;-)
￼


----------



## NoNamE84 (4. April 2015)

Hier mal meins


----------



## cocoon79 (5. April 2015)

so jetzt aber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon79 (5. April 2015)

aktuelles Pic folgt mit Feder und anderem Sattel


----------



## NoNamE84 (7. April 2015)




----------



## bs85153 (8. April 2015)




----------



## bs85153 (8. April 2015)

mein hobel


----------



## Peter Lang (25. April 2015)




----------



## Tobilas (28. April 2015)

seit ein paar Wochen in meinem Furpark:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (28. April 2015)

Zumindest aus der Perspektive sieht der Lenker aus als ob er zwei Meter breit wäre.


----------



## Tobilas (28. April 2015)

In der Tat ist der sehr breit, musste auch schon mehrfach tief Luft holen bei einigen Hindernisse und manchmal stehen bleiben, wo ich nicht durchgepasst hab, aber letztlich sieht es nur extrem aus und in den Trails ist die Breite top. Das Bike sowieso 
Am interessantesten ist aber die 1x11 Schaltung: hätte nicht gedacht so gut klar zu kommen damit, und macht eben auch nen aufgeräumten Lenker.


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (29. April 2015)

Neue Felgenrandaufkleber. Kommen leider auf den Bildern nicht halb so geil rüber wie live...













Gruß ✌


----------



## Daniel1982 (29. April 2015)

@TooLTimE_85 sieht gut aus war am Samstag etwas skeptisch aber passt! ☺
Grüße


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (29. April 2015)

Danke, Daniel 


Gruß ✌


----------



## Aldetruller (2. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Mai 2015)

.


----------



## Optimizer (3. Mai 2015)

Meine aktuelle "Trailmaschine"...


----------



## Paddinho (4. Mai 2015)

Aldetruller schrieb:


>



sehr schönes Bike 

die Shimano-Bremsen würde ich aber noch tauschen


----------



## Aldetruller (5. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1982 (6. Mai 2015)

Gestern in Burbach entdeckt.


----------



## doc_snyder (6. Mai 2015)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> Gestern in Burbach entdeckt.


Cooles bike! Hat das tubeless Bereifung?


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (6. Mai 2015)

So wie es aussieht auf jeden Fall mal "frame-less"... 


Gruß ✌


----------



## atlas (6. Mai 2015)

@Optimizer: Startest du damit beim Gäsbock...?

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Optimizer (6. Mai 2015)

atlas schrieb:


> @Optimizer: Startest du damit beim Gäsbock...?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Atlas



Natürlich! Hab auch wieder die passende Startnummer bekommen: CX.
Freu mich schon drauf, wieder an der "unfahrbaren Treppe" am Kaisergarten ein paar Endurofahrer zu verheizen!


----------



## atlas (6. Mai 2015)

Man sieht sich.Ich hab diesmal das kleine weisse dabei.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## spicy-doc (7. Mai 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Meine aktuelle "Trailmaschine"...



Klasse...welche Marke?; ...würd mir gefallen...


----------



## Optimizer (7. Mai 2015)

VanDessel


----------



## spicy-doc (7. Mai 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> VanDessel



Danke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiMa (11. Mai 2015)

Mein neuestes:
Bleibe hartnäckig bei 26 Zoll.


----------



## Peter Lang (11. Mai 2015)

interessanter Sattel


----------



## BiMa (11. Mai 2015)

gekauft beim chinesischen Onlinehändler unter:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/251810736441...49&var=550727938872&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Test steht noch aus, bei dem Preis machst Du aber nichts falsch. Von Tioga gabs vor 10 Jahren den gleichen Sattel für ca. 80 €.

Ansonsten hätte ich noch meine Nr. 2 zu bieten:


----------



## bikextrem1964 (12. Mai 2015)

@BiMa....ist der lenker so schmal......, damit du auch mit Handschellen fahren kannst???


----------



## Markus08 (13. Mai 2015)




----------



## punki69 (13. Mai 2015)

...was ist denn das für ne große gabel an deinem hardtail,grins....
fahre nur ne 120er...an einem zr-race-

 rahmen von radon....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (14. Mai 2015)

Altes Rad mit neu (im Saarland) gepulvertem Rahmen und neuer Carbongabel:


----------



## chris84 (14. Mai 2015)

schick schick. Wo hast du den denn pulvern lassen? Ich hätte da gerade so ein Kinderrad-Projekt bei dem noch eine Pulverbeschichtung aussteht...


----------



## Optimizer (14. Mai 2015)

Hi Chris. Bist du wieder im Saarland? Ich dachte du bist in Nürnberg.
Ich hab bei Comotech in St. Ingbert pulvern lassen. Hat 130 gekostet.


----------



## Paddinho (14. Mai 2015)

@Optimizer: schick! Damit nicht zufällig heut morgen durch Wallerfangen gefahren?


----------



## bikextrem1964 (15. Mai 2015)

@opti, schickes Teil geworden, sieht "erwachsen" aus!!


----------



## Optimizer (15. Mai 2015)

Paddinho schrieb:


> @Optimizer: schick! Damit nicht zufällig heut morgen durch Wallerfangen gefahren?


Nein.


bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> @opti, schickes Teil geworden, sieht "erwachsen" aus!!


Danke!


----------



## Markus08 (15. Mai 2015)

punki69 schrieb:


> ...was ist denn das für ne große gabel an deinem hardtail,grins....


----------



## Markus08 (15. Mai 2015)

Dws ist eine 170mm lyrik rc2 dh 
Ist halt ein dartmoor hornet als enduro aufgebaut


----------



## chris84 (15. Mai 2015)

130 für nur pulvern oder auch entlacken/vorbehandeln?


----------



## Optimizer (16. Mai 2015)

130 pulvern (ist der Mindestbestellpreis dort für Kleinteile) und 30 fürs chemisch entlacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kpoun (19. Mai 2015)

Nach einer Tafelrunde im Kirkler Wald, die Kirkler Burg im Hintergrund 
Leider kein gutes Bildchen.


----------



## Oimel86 (19. Mai 2015)

Als kleiner Tipp fürs Pulvern... Bübinger Werke in Püttlingen...Da kostet es Pulvern für nen Kompletten Rahmen vom Downhiller 40 Euro... hab dort selbst vor 3 Wochen angefragt.. Hab dort schon ein paar mal Felgen vom Auto Pulvern lassen. Machen saubere Arbeit zu nem unschlagbaren Preis... Entlacken tun sie leider nicht aber dafür gibs ja das entlackungscenter in Zweibrücken..


----------



## Daniel1982 (29. Mai 2015)

So heute dann mal mit neuen Reifen und Tubeless.


----------



## 6TiWon (31. Mai 2015)

endlich mal gscheite schlappen.
und für insider: sind die auch unterwasser geeignet.... wegen der gradaus kurven


----------



## Daniel1982 (1. Juni 2015)

@6TiWon mit den Reifen fahr ich durch de Weiher.


----------



## brillenboogie (6. Juli 2015)

es geht wieder los!


----------



## Vicious6circle (6. Juli 2015)

Ab jetzt mit Epicon auf 140mm getraveled und mit Öl-Tuning. Freude auf Morgen 



Btw: @kpoun , sehr geiles Canyon.  Muss auch mal nach Kirkel... die Burg in Landstuhl wird langsam langweilig


----------



## Nerve_82 (31. August 2015)

Hallo!

Frisch aus dem Karton, ab heute in Spiesen/Rohrbach/St.Ingbert/Limbach/Kirkel/Neunkirchen unterwegs!

Noch ganz Serie 










Gruß
André


----------



## 3stent (1. September 2015)

Hi,
drei Wochen alt und schon wieder abzugeben.
Plötzlich und unerwartet neues Projekt in Aussicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus08 (3. September 2015)

Hi,
Erst paar Monate alt und schon wieder abzugeben.  Will mal wad neues ausprobieren

http://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/dartmoor-hornet-enduro/357731394-217-341


----------



## Theo1 (5. September 2015)

3stent schrieb:


> Hi,
> drei Wochen alt und schon wieder abzugeben.
> Plötzlich und unerwartet neues Projekt in Aussicht
> Anhang anzeigen 417245 Anhang anzeigen 417246


Welche Grösse ist es ?


----------



## 3stent (5. September 2015)

Grösse L


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (13. September 2015)

Hallöle 

Hab ne neue Gattung erfunden... Das En_*tour*_o 

2015er Dartmoor Hornet...





















unterwegs in Heiligenwald und Umgebung ;-)

P. S.: Noch nicht 100% fertig...

PP. S.: Interessant zu lesen wo man hier entlacken und pulverbeschichten lassen kann, hab da nämlich noch einen 2012er Hornet-Rahmen der die Farbe wechseln darf


----------



## Blocko (20. Oktober 2015)

Mein Mercedes CLA AMG äh... Grand Canyon CF SLX 29 LTD 2015  mit einigen "Anpassungen"
...echt ein Träumchen zu riden (trotz Ht  ).


----------



## rocky65 (27. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe meine innere Mitte gefunden,einfach eine geile Rakete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus08 (1. November 2015)

Diesmal steht das Rad als solches nicht im Vordergrund, da hier aber vor allem Saarländer angesprochen werden hab ich diesen Thread gewählt
Abstimmung geht noch bis ende November also klickt los 
www.pi-saar.de/projekte-bewerten/12


----------



## Destino (2. November 2015)




----------



## Destino (2. November 2015)

frisch geputzt
Öfter zu sehen auf den Hochwälder Trails


----------



## Dämon__ (2. November 2015)

Und immer schön die Schrauben anziehen


----------



## Destino (2. November 2015)

HA.........erwischt.......
Geile Tour gestern. Hat mir gut gefallen


----------



## Daniel1982 (2. November 2015)

Hann doch gewusst das ich das Rad gestern gesehen hab.


----------



## Destino (2. November 2015)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> Hann doch gewusst das ich das Rad gestern gesehen hab.



Ei jo, Mahlzeit


----------



## mt_11981 (12. November 2015)

Nach einer tollen Tour im Pfälzer Wald


----------



## 6TiWon (6. März 2016)

da isses das neue:[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1973582]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Markus08 (6. März 2016)

sehr geil
gibt nur wenig Möglichkeiten im Saarland das Rad an seine Grenzen zu bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. März 2016)

Schicke Kiste!
Aber Dirty Dan Super Gravity an nem Enduro is mal ne Ansage. 
Was is das für en roter Knubbel vorn an der Fox?


----------



## MrFreeride88 (6. März 2016)

Hallo Freunde des Radsports

Hier mein Ghost DH9000 WSC von 2014 in Action 




 




Ride on Jungs


----------



## Daniel1982 (6. März 2016)

@schbiker man glaubt es kaum was die Jungs bei schlammigen Bedingungen mit dem Dirty Dan schneller sind. Da komm ich mit dem maxxis shorty nicht mehr nach der grip is schon brutal bei dem wetter. 
Das rote ding hat der @6TiWon fergessen abzumachen. Transportschutz vom schnellspanner.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. März 2016)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> @schbiker man glaubt es kaum was die Jungs bei schlammigen Bedingungen mit dem Dirty Dan schneller sind. Da komm ich mit dem maxxis shorty nicht mehr nach der grip is schon brutal bei dem wetter.
> Das rote ding hat der @6TiWon fergessen abzumachen. Transportschutz vom schnellspanner.


Ok. Soweit komm ich ja noch klar. 
Aber Super Gravity? Ein 1100gr Reifen am Carbon? Enduro auf unseren Trails?
Das is doch mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen


----------



## Daniel1982 (6. März 2016)

Andere reduzieren Gewicht, die Jungs mit den leichten Mondraketen hauen Gewicht drauf damit ich berghoch noch nachkommen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. März 2016)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> Andere reduzieren Gewicht, die Jungs mit den leichten Mondraketen hauen Gewicht drauf damit ich berghoch noch nachkommen.


Das is fair


----------



## <NoFear> (6. März 2016)

@6TiWon: Glückwunsch zu dem neuen Spassgerät!
Echt was fürs Auge - sieht super aus!
Nur noch "Mondrake(r)ten" auf den HOMeTrails unterwegs... ;-)


----------



## punki69 (6. März 2016)

meins seit mitte dezember.....


----------



## 007ike (7. März 2016)

he punki, schickes bici


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nerve_82 (7. März 2016)

Hallo,

Schönes Radon!
Der Weg sieht ja auch mal vielversprechend aus! Wo ist das? Irgendwo in der Nähe von NK?

Gruß
André


----------



## punki69 (7. März 2016)

Nerve_82 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Schönes Radon!
> Der Weg sieht ja auch mal vielversprechend aus! Wo ist das? Irgendwo in der Nähe von NK?
> ...


...genau,ist der brunnenpfad,zwischen hangard und wiebelskirchen....,also weitere umgebung....

dank dir 007ike,fährst du am samstag in homburg mit?????
gruß punki


----------



## Daniel1982 (7. März 2016)

Aktuelle Ausbaustufe


----------



## Titanbein1302 (7. März 2016)

@punki69
ich bin am Samstag dabei.....

beide spassgeräte druff:


----------



## 007ike (8. März 2016)

punki69 schrieb:


> ...genau,ist der brunnenpfad,zwischen hangard und wiebelskirchen....,also weitere umgebung....
> 
> dank dir 007ike,fährst du am samstag in homburg mit?????
> gruß punki



nein, bin am Wochenende in Finale und schaue mal ob das Wetter dort besser ist. Viel Spaß in Homburg


----------



## Titanbein1302 (8. März 2016)

*Sportklettern*
Finale Ligure ist bei Sportkletterern bekannt und beliebt. Das Kalkgestein der Umgebung bietet über 2500 Kletterrouten in allen Schwierigkeitsgraden.

*Mountainbiking*
Finale Ligure ist ein beliebtes Urlaubsgebiet für Mountainbiker, von Cross-Country, über Freeride bis hin zu Downhill. Unter anderem wird hier auch das bekannte 24-Stunden-Cross-Country-Rennen durchgeführt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedro_Pedali (10. März 2016)

punki69 schrieb:


> ...genau,ist der brunnenpfad,zwischen hangard und wiebelskirchen....,also weitere umgebung....
> 
> gruß punki



Den schau ich mir mal an ;-)


----------



## Ochiba63 (15. Mai 2016)

Mein neues


----------



## bikextrem1964 (17. Mai 2016)

Schönes Ding!!!!


----------



## Titanbein1302 (17. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. Mai 2016)

Es gibt noch ehrliche Biker, die ihren Hilfsantrieb offen zur Schau stellen


----------



## Titanbein1302 (17. Mai 2016)

ei sicher.....wenn ich alleine fahre, nur noch ebike....
steil, steiler, am steilsten!!!!!!!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (17. Mai 2016)




----------



## pacechris (17. Mai 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> ei sicher.....wenn ich alleine fahre, nur noch ebike....
> steil, steiler, am steilsten!!!!!!!


Die Faszination geht komplett an mir vorbei, aber jeden das seine


----------



## Titanbein1302 (17. Mai 2016)

ebike ist die zukunft...
vor 6 jahren war es das 29, das keiner wollte, jetzt gehts nimma ohne
vor 2 jahren war es 27,5, weil ohne kommt man über keinen stein, angeblich???

die Motoren werden kleiner, die akkus leistungsstärker, verschiedene Systeme.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (17. Mai 2016)

Solang ich in der Lage bin mein Bike selbst bergauf zu treten setz ich mich auf so nen getunten Krankenstuhl nicht drauf.
Meine Meinung...somit genug OT von mir. 
Fotos bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. Mai 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> ebike ist die zukunft...die Motoren werden kleiner, die akkus leistungsstärker, verschiedene Systeme.



Wie sieht es mit den Reichweiten aus? Was passiert, wenn der Kunde nach 3 oder 5 Jahren Ersatzteile braucht? Sind dann noch Teile erhältlich oder wird der Kunde mit Verweis auf die vorangeschrittene Technik zum Neukauf gezwungen? Die Kompatibilität der Steuerungen mit den dann neuen Antrieben und der Integration in die jetzigen Rahmen ist auch so ein Punkt.

Ruckzuck hat man in kurzer Zeit teuren und schweren Edelschrott im Keller, den man durch das hohe Gewicht nicht mal alltagstauglich weiterhin nutzen kann.

Finde die Bikes toll und die Zukunft wird noch ganz viele Verbesserungen bringen. Bis dahin: Entspannen und kommen lassen 

Solange wird u.a. hiermit durch die Wälder geknattert


----------



## Titanbein1302 (17. Mai 2016)

ja. wie sind im moment bei der technik der bikes, wie 1906 mit dem ottomotor. aber der trend geht auf jedenfall dahin..


----------



## Ochiba63 (18. Mai 2016)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> Schönes Ding!!!!


Fährt sich auch genial.


----------



## sirios (18. Mai 2016)

Meine Schüssel ohne Elektroantrieb


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. Mai 2016)

Aber mit Stützrad.....ähm Stützstock 

Fein fein


----------



## sirios (18. Mai 2016)

War gar nicht so einfach den da zu finden auf dem blöden Feld


----------



## spicy-doc (19. Mai 2016)

neu Trend: Minus Bike
minus Profi, minus Schaltung, minus Federweg


----------



## Peter Lang (19. Mai 2016)

Dem Trend schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Markus08 (19. Mai 2016)

Was fährst du mit dem Rad Peter? Und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (19. Mai 2016)

Ich wohne in Blieskastel und fahre mit dem Rad zwischen Kirkel und IGB im Wald rum.Versuche immer möglichst viele Trails einzubauen. Meinen bisherigen Rekord mit dem Bike hab ich mal als Bild angehängt. Das war allerdings fast alles auf Straße oder Radwegen.


----------



## Paddinho (19. Mai 2016)

sirios schrieb:


> War gar nicht so einfach den da zu finden auf dem blöden Feld



sehr schönes Bike!

Das Feld kenn ich doch - Wellingen/Reisbach?


----------



## punki69 (20. Mai 2016)

....rund um den flowtrail ottweiler

 ,aber auch kirkel oder mal mit der bahn etwas weiter.....


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (20. Mai 2016)

@Gianty 
du musst hier biller reinstellen, sonst nekommen wir wieder ein verweis, weil wir labern....


----------



## Markus08 (20. Mai 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icefreakheine (21. Mai 2016)

Giant Reign 1 Custom


----------



## alex41 (22. Mai 2016)

Hallo hier mal meins.
Fahre rund um den Höcherberg durch
 den Wald.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (22. Mai 2016)

alex41 schrieb:


> Hallo hier mal meins.
> Fahre rund um den Höcherberg durch
> den Wald.



was issn das am ende deiner linken kettenstrebe????


----------



## alex41 (22. Mai 2016)

steh grad auf em Schlauch. was meinst du?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Mai 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> was issn das am ende deiner linken kettenstrebe????



Hattest Du noch nie einen Ständer?


----------



## Daniel1982 (22. Mai 2016)

Da fragt der mit Motor am Rad nach dem Ständer von jemandem anderem. Kopfschüttel.


----------



## Dämon__ (23. Mai 2016)

Sind ja nur noch perverse hier


----------



## Titanbein1302 (23. Mai 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hattest Du noch nie einen Ständer?


----------



## alex41 (23. Mai 2016)




----------



## 007ike (10. Juni 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (10. Juni 2016)

007ike schrieb:


>


...hast du ein neues????schicki!!!


----------



## 007ike (10. Juni 2016)

irgendwas hab ich mit dem Foto einstellen falsch gemacht. Bekomm es nicht hin....
naja egal. Ja ein neues Stereo, farblich etwas mutiger wie mein altes


----------



## pacechris (10. Juni 2016)

Sowas fähr hier auch rum seit kurzem


----------



## ben83 (10. Juni 2016)

Mein neues Strive in der Nähe von Trier


Anhang anzeigen 501615


----------



## Titanbein1302 (13. Juni 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Sowas fähr hier auch rum seit kurzem




SCHEEN ISS ES....


----------



## pacechris (13. Juni 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> SCHEEN ISS ES....


Nach 343km in den letzten 12Tagen sind wie auch richtig freunde geworden, ich und mein erstes Fully


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. August 2016)




----------



## punki69 (4. August 2016)

ausfahrt mit wauzen.....


----------



## TranceRider (29. September 2016)

29er Hardtail und 27,5 Fully,  überwiegend im Warndt und Saarbrücken unterwegs ✌️
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Hier könnte ihre Werbung stehen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (30. September 2016)




----------



## grumpyflippy (3. Oktober 2016)

Ist zwar nicht hier aufgenommen aber denoch ab und zu hier unterwegs.


----------



## pacechris (3. Oktober 2016)




----------



## jensp223 (8. Oktober 2016)

Wer fährt denn hier im Saarland mit einem Fatbike rum?


----------



## MrFreeride88 (9. Oktober 2016)

Mérida One Sixty 2015


----------



## _Shi_ (20. Dezember 2016)

jensp223 schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn hier im Saarland mit einem Fatbike rum?


Meine Wenigkeit und hab noch 2 weitere Freunde, die auf breiten Reifen unterwegs sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFreeride88 (21. Dezember 2016)

Meine Höllenbrut


----------



## Destino (22. Dezember 2016)

Focus2006 schrieb:


> Meine Höllenbrut



IN WSK unterwegs? dann komm doch Dienstags Abends 19:00 Uhr mit wenn du Lust hast. Treffpunkt am Netto.
Mehr gerne auch per PN,
Grus? Chris


----------



## MrFreeride88 (22. Dezember 2016)

Destino schrieb:


> IN WSK unterwegs? dann komm doch Dienstags Abends 19:00 Uhr mit wenn du Lust hast. Treffpunkt am Netto.
> Mehr gerne auch per PN,
> Grus? Chris




Ich kenn ein paar Jungs die da fahren  


Werde demnächst mal mit fahren ;-)


----------



## Daniel1982 (30. Dezember 2016)

Mein neues oder besser gesagt Werkstoff getaucht Carbon statt Alu


----------



## 6TiWon (30. Dezember 2016)

haste das ding heute gepuzt? sieht so sauber aus
meine alternative im moment:
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2097204]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Daniel1982 (30. Dezember 2016)

@6TiWon hab nix geputzt ist noch ein älteres Bild. Hätte dir doch auffallen müssen das die Eagle kurbel und de Carbon lenker fehlen.


----------



## 6TiWon (30. Dezember 2016)

hab nur die neuen aufkleber gesehen


----------



## KaetheR (17. Januar 2017)

jensp223 schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn hier im Saarland mit einem Fatbike rum?



ich fahre auch mit nem Fatie


----------



## ChrizZZz (17. Januar 2017)

Urwald?


----------



## KaetheR (17. Januar 2017)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Urwald?



nee, das ist am Taffingsweiher in SLS-Picard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (28. Januar 2017)

Ab Heute im Saar-Pfalz-Kreis zu endecken: YT Jeffsy


----------



## haibikeqrc (29. Januar 2017)

Im Raum Überherrn unterwegs :


----------



## bikextrem1964 (1. Februar 2017)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 559715 Mein neues oder besser gesagt Werkstoff getaucht Carbon statt Alu



Carbon kann ich auch!!!!!


----------



## Daniel1982 (1. Februar 2017)

@bikextrem1964 sieht gut aus. Ist dir doch auch schon wieder zu klein


----------



## bikextrem1964 (1. Februar 2017)

Wie kommst den darauf D.....hat 40mm mehr reach und mit 1198 Radstand auch 25 mm mehr!! Geht klar!!


----------



## Daniel1982 (1. Februar 2017)

Freut mich für dich. Sieht gut aus 16er Model?


----------



## bikextrem1964 (2. Februar 2017)

Neee leider nicht, (kein 2016 Geld...!!)hab hier im Markt ein 2015 Rahmen geschossen, wovon der Hauptrahmen neu war, CRS ausgetauscht!! Dann mit neu und vorhandene Teile aufgebaut!


----------



## Daniel1982 (2. Februar 2017)

Passt doch. Farbe finde ich geil. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Anhängerkupplung für den Wohnwagen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. Februar 2017)

haibikeqrc schrieb:


> Im Raum Überherrn unterwegs : Anhang anzeigen 569599


Sieht gudd aus...bis auf die Kurbel. 
Die neue Raw Rahmen mit den grauen Decals sind echt klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbein1302 (3. Februar 2017)

Ab nächste Woche sind zwei neue Fatbikes im Raum WND unterwegs, uffpasse


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Februar 2017)

..und ein FATBoy..der kaum mehr Zeit zum Biken hat.


----------



## pacechris (3. Februar 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> ..und ein FATBoy..der kaum mehr Zeit zum Biken hat.


Also in dem Sport den ich früher mal lange gemacht habe bezeichnete man das als Massephase.....nur das du jetzt den Sport weg lässt.......


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Februar 2017)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> Carbon kann ich auch!!!!!


jetzt musst du nur noch fahren lehren


----------



## Daniel1982 (4. Februar 2017)

@Dämon__ etwas Fahrtechnik würde dir auch nicht schaden


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Februar 2017)

Wann kann ich den mit dir üben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1982 (4. Februar 2017)

Ohje die Damenkurse bitte ich nicht mehr an.


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Februar 2017)

Mal im Ernst, geht Sonntags noch was?
Nächste Woche, wenn es trocken wird würde ich gerne


----------



## Daniel1982 (4. Februar 2017)

@Dämon__ wir fahren immer noch jeden mittwoch und sonntag.
Kannst dich auch via wahtsapp bei mir melden.


----------



## Ochiba63 (5. Februar 2017)

Vor dem ersten Funktionstest einiges ist nur zum testen dran.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (12. Februar 2017)

meine zwei Neuen im Fuhrpark im Kreis Ottweiler/St.Wendel, es wird Fat!!!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Februar 2017)

Sehr fein


----------



## Titanbein1302 (17. Februar 2017)

Danke der Herr.......so ein 4.8 Reifen, wenn der vor dir rollt in der Gabel sieht der schon mächtig brutal aus.


únd der neue CX Motor hat wiederum einen Schub mehr im Gepäck....schade war nur dass auf unserer Haus und Hof Enduro Strecke der zweite Teil voller Holz liegt.
Aber macht mega Spass mit so einem dicken Ding.

Für dich und manch ein anderer wäre das nix, weil ihr seid ja immer noch im Rennmodus.
Aber ich kann dir versichern, dass dein Herz nicht weiss welche Reifenbreite du drauf hast.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. Februar 2017)

Rennmodus: 
Ja, renne bald wieder mit dem Kinderwagen durch die Gegend


----------



## 6TiWon (22. Februar 2017)

Mondrake(te)r jetzt mit Acros Carbonara:


----------



## BiMa (9. April 2017)

Mein neues 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus08 (9. April 2017)

Steht auch zum Verkauf. Bei Interesse könnt ihr mich gerne anschreiben


----------



## TranceRider (3. Mai 2017)

Bin dann jetzt langsam mal durch mit den Umbaumaßnahmen...Vorläufiges Endergebnis sind 9,95kg

Fährt sich so genial


----------



## pacechris (3. Mai 2017)

Sieht ganz schön schnell aus 
Wobei ich könnte mit so einer Sattelüberhöhung nicht fahren.


----------



## TranceRider (3. Mai 2017)

Sieht schlimmer aus als es ist weil das HR etwas höher steht wegen dem Ständer! Aber bequem ist es bis 90km...dann merkt man den Sattel [emoji28]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. Mai 2017)

Ach du kommst von hier?
Cool..vlt sieht man sich ja dann!

Aber wenn der ab 90km nervt ist er wohl auch nicht zu 100% passend oder?!
Ich bin auch verzweifelnd auf der suche.

Manchmal ist es aber auch eine Mischung aus gutem Sitzpolster und Sattel.


----------



## TranceRider (4. Mai 2017)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Ach du kommst von hier?
> Cool..vlt sieht man sich ja dann!
> 
> Aber wenn der ab 90km nervt ist er wohl auch nicht zu 100% passend oder?!
> ...


Jo, aber fahre meistens hier im Warndtwald rum. Ausser am Samstag, da versuche ich mich mal beim Gäsbock Marathon. 

Liegt wahrscheinlich eher an der richtigen Einstellung. Aber ich fahre auch selten so viele Km! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. Mai 2017)

Ok alles klar!

Viel Spass


----------



## Colonel Hogan (4. Mai 2017)

TranceRider schrieb:


> Jo, aber fahre meistens hier im Warndtwald rum. Ausser am Samstag, da versuche ich mich mal beim Gäsbock Marathon.
> 
> Liegt wahrscheinlich eher an der richtigen Einstellung. Aber ich fahre auch selten so viele Km!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Gäsbock sind wir auch✋️


----------



## crazyeddie (26. Juni 2017)

Die Story zum Bike gibt es hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/not-another-aufbauthread-crazyeddies-baustellen-2017.848360/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFreeride88 (27. Juni 2017)

Liteville 301 MK12


----------



## pacechris (28. Juni 2017)

Ich mag Liteville, aber die Farbe


----------



## MrFreeride88 (28. Juni 2017)

Das Teil fällt auf


----------



## jensp223 (27. Juli 2017)

Neben meinem All Mountain ab heute auch mit einem Dicken Gefährt unterwegs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI RIO-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Titanbein1302 (28. Juli 2017)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch im Club der Fatty's.

jetzt noch in Freisen zum rennen anmelden und fertig ist das jahr.


----------



## jensp223 (29. Juli 2017)

So ist der Plan


Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI RIO-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koohgie (29. Juli 2017)




----------



## spicy-doc (31. Juli 2017)

gemischtes Doppel...


----------



## agent_smith (31. Juli 2017)

kleines Update:





Hab der Gurke auch mal ein paar angemessene Sommerräder spendiert


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. August 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> meine zwei Neuen im Fuhrpark im Kreis Ottweiler/St.Wendel, es wird Fat!!!



Wäre ein M1 Spitzing Plus R nichts für Dich?


----------



## Titanbein1302 (10. August 2017)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wäre ein M1 Spitzing Plus R nichts für Dich?


Ne. 
Das ist ja ein klobe an bike und Carbon will ich nicht.


----------



## CassandraComplx (14. Oktober 2017)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> Die Story zum Bike gibt es hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/not-another-aufbauthread-crazyeddies-baustellen-2017.848360/



warst Du heute an der Saar unterwegs? so gegen 15.15 ggü. Staden?


----------



## Vicious6circle (14. Oktober 2017)

Hab immer in der Umgebung Saarland gewohnt aber bin nun noch weiter in die PFALZ gezogen.... Trotzdem hier mein aufgebauter Hobel:
(Vor 2 Wochen noch mit 26" und Suntour Gabel, jetzt mit 27,5" und RS Reba)


----------



## crazyeddie (14. Oktober 2017)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> warst Du heute an der Saar unterwegs? so gegen 15.15 ggü. Staden?



ja, war ich.


----------



## spicy-doc (7. November 2017)

Hallo, jemand in Homburg und Umgebung ein YT Capra in Gr. S oder M ? würd mich gern mal Draufsetzen...


----------



## Peter Lang (18. Februar 2018)

Nachdem mein Lapierre Fully in die ewigen Jagdgründe gewechselt ist hab ich mein Singlespeed notgedrungen mit einer Schaltung versehen.







[/url]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFreeride88 (18. Februar 2018)

Hier noch mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## Koohgie (19. Februar 2018)

Mein Garage wird nicht mehr leer.... Muss noch Kurbel mit kleineren Q-Faktor verbauen. Leitungen kürzen, evtl kommt noch eine China carbon Gabel drauf...


----------



## stormtrooper_x (5. März 2018)

20" Trialrad


----------



## de-el (7. März 2018)

spicy-doc schrieb:


> Hallo, jemand in Homburg und Umgebung ein YT Capra in Gr. S oder M ? würd mich gern mal Draufsetzen...


Und schon auf einem Capra Platz genommen? Habe eins in M


----------



## mondraker-biker (15. März 2018)

Mondraker Dune Carbon Chapter Homburg 
Sowas fahren wir


----------



## Daniel1982 (15. März 2018)

Es Chapter Homburg sau gudd Jürgen. 
Amigo MC


----------



## bikextrem1964 (15. März 2018)

ich frag mich nur warum die mit ein Kissen vor'm Bauch fahren


----------



## Deleted 304993 (16. März 2018)

Ett Focus für de Spass im Wald unn ett Merida als Commuter unn newen da Saar.


----------



## mondraker-biker (18. März 2018)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> ich frag mich nur warum die mit ein Kissen vor'm Bauch fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (18. März 2018)

Da fliegende Holländer


----------



## Deleted 77286 (18. März 2018)

Focus Sam2 als Zweitbike


----------



## Marc19 (28. März 2018)

Grüsse aus Merzig


----------



## Area-x-23 (20. April 2018)




----------



## pany (3. Mai 2018)

Mein Fluid


----------



## MrFreeride88 (3. Mai 2018)

Wie de Pap so de Jong


601 MK3 180/190 mm
601 MK2 160/165 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreasMayer (3. Mai 2018)

Focus2006 schrieb:


> Wie de Pap so de Jong
> 
> 
> 601 MK3 180/190 mm
> ...


Ist das Bild im Saarland entstanden?


----------



## fissenid (3. Mai 2018)

pany schrieb:


> Mein Fluid



SHS bei der Kläranlage Büschdorf????


----------



## pany (3. Mai 2018)

fissenid schrieb:


> SHS bei der Kläranlage Büschdorf????



Öhm ja bei Büschdorf genau


----------



## MrFreeride88 (3. Mai 2018)

AndreasMayer schrieb:


> Ist das Bild im Saarland entstanden?



Nop Mehring


----------



## Simptrix (4. Mai 2018)

Grüsse aus Diefflen


----------



## 6TiWon (4. Mai 2018)

da fehlt vorne was...


----------



## AndreasMayer (7. Mai 2018)

Focus2006 schrieb:


> Nop Mehring



Danke


----------



## MrFreeride88 (7. Mai 2018)

AndreasMayer schrieb:


> Danke




Kein Problem

Diese Bilder sind im Saarland entstanden ..... an den heimischen Trails


----------



## fissenid (8. Mai 2018)

Anbei mein neues Gefährt


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (10. Mai 2018)

fast fertig

_gruss _T.*O*.O.L_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _FOX (16. Mai 2018)

Hauptsächlich auf den HOMetrails unterwegs,
Commencal Meta AM V3.


----------



## kugliga (16. Mai 2018)

Grüße aus Niederwürzbach


----------



## <NoFear> (17. Mai 2018)

_FOX schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich auf den HOMetrails unterwegs,
> Commencal Meta AM V3.




Schön, schön....

leider noch nie LIVE gesehen...

Gruß Chris


----------



## _FOX (17. Mai 2018)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Schön, schön....
> 
> leider noch nie LIVE gesehen...
> 
> Gruß Chris



Ist auch erst seit März hier heimisch


----------



## bikextrem1964 (18. Mai 2018)

ein "Oldtimer" (wenn es nach der Bike Industrie geht) mit bissl neuer Technik!


----------



## <NoFear> (18. Mai 2018)

Du meinst da Commencal Meta? 
Ja, zwar kein Neuling aber alt und bewährt...


----------



## Da Anhänger (17. Juli 2018)

Hi 

Nach jahrelanger Abwesenheit hier im Forum mal ein kleines Update von mir
  

Schönen Gruß


----------



## CubePhil (30. Juli 2018)

So ich hab dann auch mal wieder was neues so langsam müsste ich wirklich mal den Namen ändern mein CD Jekyll wurde in Rente geschickt.
Jetzt ist die Ziege mein Begleiter. 

Gruß Phil


----------



## spicy-doc (15. August 2018)

Unser Bikepark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thk0106 (14. September 2018)

Ich (38) bin aus Blieskastel, fahre hier aber beim Schwarzwald Bike Marathon in Furtwangen mit.


----------



## Maetzmann (13. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

ich verkaufe in Saarbrüücken mein 29" Enduro.

Anzeige findet ihr hier:

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...o-mountain-spirit-29-grosse-l-modelljahr-2018

Meldet euch bei Interesse!


----------



## edeltoaster (15. Oktober 2018)

YT Jeffsy 27 geknipst in der Elendsklamm in der Pfalz, grenznah zu Homburg!


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Oktober 2018)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> YT Jeffsy 27 geknipst in der Elendsklamm in der Pfalz, grenznah zu Homburg!


Sieht gut aus dort  ist die Strecke länger so in der Art? Gerne mal einen Track per PN


----------



## edeltoaster (17. Oktober 2018)

Schon geschehen. Kante Bruchmühlbach/Lambsborn/Martinshöhe ist wirklich nicht unnett ohne Anfahrt.


----------



## Daniel1982 (17. Oktober 2018)

@Dämon__ leider reicht deine Fahrtechnik nicht für die Elendsklamm.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (17. Oktober 2018)

Ich mach dann mal ein Video, damit du Lutscher mal staunen kannst


----------



## edeltoaster (18. Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht ganz nett für alle hier, meine liebsten Ecken südlich Vorgelbach/Bruchmühlbach.

Hier noch eine kurze Hilfsannotierung:
A: lange flowige Passage die in einem vertrackten engen Waldstück startet dass sich plötzlich endgeil in einer steilen Sandpassage öffnet und dann Wurzel-Flow-Galore;
B: SEHR steiler Einstieg, wirklich interessant ist das zur Elensklamm-Brücke mündende Ende, auch von der Elendsklamm rückwärts hochfahrbar um die Strecke Richtung Martinshöhe zu vermeiden, die ist nämlich eher langweilig; (Edit: Einstieg leicht zu übersehen und zu Fuß schon hart an der Grenze)
C: erst schneller schmaler einseitiger Hang-Trail, dann Steine, dann enge Kehren, dann schneller Flow mit Treppen;
D: schneller Flow mit Wurzeln, wird gegen Ende enger mit Zaun;
E: unbedingt direkt von der Straße reindroppen mit bissl Speed, dann ganz witziger kurzer Abschnitt;
F: tw angelegter Trail von ein paar Buben hier, Sprünge und ein Anlieger. leider idR sehr baufällig, also Achtung;
G: hier irgendwo ist eine sehr geile Serpentinenpassage (+Steinfeld in erster Kehre) von der Vogelquelle runter mit natürlichem Wurzeldrop am Ende und danach eine Passage die von Baumplacement und Wurzeln nach BC anmutet.

PS: Elendsklamm


----------



## Liquid01 (18. Oktober 2018)

Hey @edeltoaster ,
kannst du mir die Runde vielleicht als Datei zur Verfügung stellen?
Deine Beschreibung hat mich jetzt ein wenig angefixt


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Oktober 2018)

Werde das Ding mal Heute Mittag fahren, bin wohl so gegen 14:00 vor Ort, wenn jemand Bock hat...


----------



## edeltoaster (18. Oktober 2018)

Hier die repräsentative Runde damals bei Komoot mit Download-Links:
Tracking von mir: https://www.komoot.de/tour/41995463?ref=wtd
Tracking von Mitfahrer: https://www.komoot.de/tour/41995461?ref=wtd

"Rückweg" zur Elendsklamm gänge schöner. Hauptsache ihr nimmt die markierten Ecken mit. Lässt sich nach Osten hin sehr schön ausbauen über Fritz-Claus-Hütte Bismarckturm, Burg Nanstein, etc.

Das mit "G" abgekürzte Eck in meiner Beschreibung ist noch nicht bei Komoot annotiert, werde ich aber bei meiner nächsten Runde machen (aus Zeitgründen leider eher so in 1-2 Wochen).

Ansonsten viel Spass und gerne mit qualitativer Rückmeldung. Ich bin ja froh dass ich das Eck vor der Haustür habe, außer im Dahner Felsenland war ich mit dem Fully sonst leider noch nirgends.


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Oktober 2018)

Merci, in Dahn hat man ja auch alles was man braucht


----------



## Liquid01 (18. Oktober 2018)

Danke, werd ich mir auf jeden Fall mal innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen vornehmen


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Oktober 2018)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Vielleicht ganz nett für alle hier, meine liebsten Ecken südlich Vorgelbach/Bruchmühlbach.
> 
> Hier noch eine kurze Hilfsannotierung:
> A: lange flowige Passage die in einem vertrackten engen Waldstück startet dass sich plötzlich endgeil in einer steilen Sandpassage öffnet und dann Wurzel-Flow-Galore;
> ...


Bin die Runde und ein bisschen mehr gefahren, war mir ehrlich gesagt etwas zu viel breit und zu wenig Technik dabei, fahrbar alles besser mit einem Hardteil würde ich sagen, gar nicht ging das Stück über die Landstraße, das mag ich gar nicht, habe ich mir vorher leider nicht angeschaut.
Die Gegend hätte super viel Potenzial, ich weiß ja nicht ob du schon mal in Homburg oder Kirkel warst? 
Das kann ich dir mal empfehlen.


----------



## edeltoaster (18. Oktober 2018)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Bin die Runde und ein bisschen mehr gefahren, war mir ehrlich gesagt etwas zu viel breit und zu wenig Technik dabei, fahrbar alles besser mit einem Hardteil würde ich sagen, gar nicht ging das Stück über die Landstraße, das mag ich gar nicht, habe ich mir vorher leider nicht angeschaut.


Die Runde verknüpft die netten Ecken (nicht sonderlich technisch, ja) mit "Zubringern". Schmaler oder mehr gar Singletrail wäre in der Tat nett, aber wäre mir leider nicht bekannt. 


Dämon__ schrieb:


> Die Gegend hätte super viel Potenzial, ich weiß ja nicht ob du schon mal in Homburg oder Kirkel warst?
> Das kann ich dir mal empfehlen.


 Nur mit Hardtail und Kleinkind hinten im Kindersitz. 
Mir ist völlig bewusst dass das ne geile Ecke ist, steht weit oben auf der Liste! 
Wenn hier und da mal nur en Stündchen Zeit ist gewinnt halt schnell das vor der Haustür.


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Oktober 2018)

War trotzdem ein super Tag 
Muss ja nicht immer extrem sein, fahr auch gerne mal schöne Touren.
Im Winter bei Schnee ist das bestimmt schön dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (18. Oktober 2018)

https://instagram.com/p/BpFM-RkFCgT/

Bilder gibts auch


----------



## edeltoaster (19. Oktober 2018)

Alter Verwalter, der Mann kommt rum und macht Meter.
Respekt!


----------



## Blocko (27. November 2018)

Moin Ihr Heizer!
...auch schon lange nicht mehr im Forum gewesen aber doch noch an diesen Fred erinnert. ^^
...und darum hier meine neue goldige Karre: Specialized Epic Expert 
Erste Pimp-Maßnahmen sind getan, aber es ist noch ein langer Weg. ;-)


----------



## Titanbein1302 (29. November 2018)




----------



## pacechris (29. November 2018)

Noch ganz frisch


----------



## edeltoaster (29. November 2018)

Nett, ein neues Oiz! Frisch vom Frank?


----------



## pacechris (29. November 2018)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Nett, ein neues Oiz! Frisch vom Frank?



Ja, letzten Samstag morgen gekauft. Ich wäre der zweite in Deutschland der ein neues OIZ besitzen würde. 
Wollte auch nicht warten und eins Farblich konfigurieren, wollte nix Schwarzes von daher passt es 
Und sonst auch


----------



## amg 2 (29. November 2018)

wer hat den ORBEA im Saarland?


----------



## pacechris (29. November 2018)

amg 2 schrieb:


> wer hat den ORBEA im Saarland?



http://www.tri-shop-saar.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amg 2 (29. November 2018)

danke , war gerade auf der Seite .
kann man nicht nachsehen was die vor Ort haben????


----------



## kugliga (30. November 2018)

Einfach mal hinfahren und sich beraten lassen.
Kann den TriShop nur empfehlen.


----------



## pacechris (30. November 2018)

amg 2 schrieb:


> danke , war gerade auf der Seite .
> kann man nicht nachsehen was die vor Ort haben????



Oder fährst zu http://www.wheelsports.de

Der Laden an sich ist schon ein Erlebnis


----------



## Da Anhänger (3. März 2019)

Hab mein neueres auch mal in der Heimat ausgeführt


----------



## agent_smith (4. März 2019)

Das sieht echt gut aus Mike !


----------



## Da Anhänger (4. März 2019)

Danke Timo.fehlt noch etwas Farbe dran..mal sehn ob ich die Gabel noch tausche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d33jay (23. März 2019)

Heute die erste Setupfahrt. Mein neues Rocky Mountain Instinct - Alloy 70





Fazit: love the ride

LG, d33jay


----------



## AndreasMayer (25. März 2019)

Hallo kai....schön geworden dein Rocky.
Wo fährst du dieses Jahr mit?
Schon einen Plan gemacht?


----------



## Deleted 77286 (9. Juni 2019)

Mein neues Cannondale Trigger 2. Wird noch im Bereich Vorderreifen und Bremsscheibengröße optimiert. Und es war ein falscher Lenker montiert, was ich reklamiert hab... heute geht's auf Testfahrt in den Lückner


----------



## pacechris (9. Juni 2019)

Orbea Alma


----------



## Marc19 (9. Juni 2019)

Ein weiteres Oiz fürs Saarland


----------



## pacechris (9. Juni 2019)

Das sieht aber finster aus


----------



## Gehhilfe (8. Juli 2019)

Specialized-Flo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 871772  Mein neues Cannondale Trigger 2. Wird noch im Bereich Vorderreifen und Bremsscheibengröße optimiert. Und es war ein falscher Lenker montiert, was ich reklamiert hab... heute geht's auf Testfahrt in den Lückner



Und? Wie fährt es sich...? Bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem...


----------



## Deleted 77286 (9. Juli 2019)

Top. Echt schönes Bike. Hab es bei Fahrrad.de mit 50% Rabatt.


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Juli 2019)

Last Coal, bin wohl der erste der das hier fährt, oder?


----------



## Ochiba63 (10. Juli 2019)

Habe meins schon über 2 Jahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Liquid01 (11. Juli 2019)

Ich fahr noch den Vorgänger, ein Last Herb aus 2014.
Bin aber so begeistert von dem Bike, dass es statt einem neuen Bike jetzt lieber eine neue Lackierung fürs alte Herby gibt


----------



## Dämon__ (11. Juli 2019)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Habe meins schon über 2 Jahre
> Anhang anzeigen 883513


Ist noch das V1 gell?


----------



## Ochiba63 (11. Juli 2019)

jepp


----------

